# knitting tea party 8 april '16



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 8 April 16

So far April has proved to be colder than March. Not sure what that is all about. Yesterday was bleak  I mean really bleak  the sky was so overcast I am surprised that any light came through. And there was a cold wind to go along with it along with a few snow flurries. In April? Really Mother Nature?

Today it is blindingly bright  you would want your shades on if you were driving anywhere. It is only 40° but there is no wind so it feels much warmer than yesterday even though the temperature was about the same. The lack of wind makes all the difference. So I am loving the sunshine and enjoying it to the max since the next four days are to be just like yesterday with some rain and maybe even some snow flurries.

I got a new knitting book in the mail today  ordered it from deramores. It is called The Studio Collection  six knitted toy designs. Daffodil duckling  blossom bunny  pasque piggy  celandine chicken (dressed in green bibbed overalls)  violet catkins and primrose puppy dog. I think each will be a fun knit.

I need to quit buying knitting books. My collection is not as large as some of yours but mine will provide me with enough knitting projects for several lifetimes. I have several other books of animals with clothes to knit for them. I need to get busy and knit at least one from the books that I have.

Lets look at some of the recipes that I have collected for this week.

6 Detoxifying Vegetable Soup Recipes for the New Year  By Margaret O'Malley

Bone broth was the hipster darling of 2015 food trends, but if healthy eating is one of your resolutions, just sipping on broth isnt going to cut it. Its a new year, and 2016 is all about doubling down on fruits and veggies in the most delicious way possible. Sure, salads pack in a lot of produce, but broth-based soups may be the most satisfying  and warming!  route to healthy eating this winter. If youve been mainlining gingerbread and peppermint bark for the past two weeks, a detoxifying veggie soup is the perfect way to usher in a healthier new year, one satisfying slurp at a time. Here are five recipes thatll give your resolutions staying power all month long.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/columns/recipe-of-the-day/detoxifying-vegetable-soup-recipes

Many-Veggie Vegetable Soup

We like to think of this dish from Love & Lemons as the everything but the kitchen sink of all soup recipes. Here at Everyday Health, we have a strict no produce left behind policy, and this is the perfect way to use up all of those death-row veggies in the fridge. Satiating sweet potatoes and carrots pair with lighter veggies like zucchini, tomatoes, and kale to create a hearty, stew-like dish that makes a delicious winter lunch or light supper.

Serves: serves 4-6

Ingredients

2 tablespoons olive oil
1 medium yellow onion, diced
salt & pepper
1 cup chopped carrots
1 small sweet potato, cubed
1 cup chopped green beans
1 zucchini, cubed
½ cup sliced cherry tomatoes
4 cloves of garlic, chopped
2 teaspoons dried oregano (or chopped fresh rosemary or thyme)
2 bay leaves
a few pinches of red chile flakes
¼ cup dry white wine
2 tablespoons balsamic vinegar
1 14.5-oz. can diced tomatoes with its juice
4 (or more) cups veggie broth
1 can chickpeas, drained & rinsed
handful of chopped kale
optional: grated parmesan cheese

Instructions

1. Chop all veggies and have them ready to go.

2. Heat a large pot over medium heat and add the olive oil.

3. Add the chopped onion, salt & pepper and cook until translucent.

4. Add the carrots, sweet potatoes, green beans, zucchini, cherry tomatoes, garlic, oregano, bay leaves, chile flakes and more salt & pepper.

5. Let cook, stirring occasionally until the vegetables lightly brown, or until they're starting to stick to the bottom of the pot.

6. Add the white wine stir, and let the wine cook off until it's nearly evaporated.

7. Add the balsamic vinegar, canned tomatoes, broth and chickpeas.

8. Cover and reduce heat to a simmer. Cook until the carrots and sweet potatoes are tender. (at least 30 minutes, longer to develop a bit more flavor).

9. Stir in the chopped kale during the last 15 minutes of cooking time.

10. Taste and adjust seasonings. Serve with grated parmesan cheese if you like.

Notes: Store extra soup in the fridge for a few days (this one tastes better on the second day). Freeze after that.

http://www.loveandlemons.com/many-veggie-vegetable-soup/

Spiralized Vegan Ramen Soup With Zucchini Noodles

Happiness is when two of your food obsessions (ramen and spiralizing) come together to create a healthy, guilt-free dish. Our friend Ali over at Inspiralized created the ultimate healthy substitute for when you want ramen. This recipe, which swaps noodles for zucchini ribbons, clocks in at 117 calories per serving, which makes it the perfect starter. Or you can make a vegan-friendly meal by adding protein-rich tofu or quinoa  or vegetarian (and a little more authentic!) by serving it with a perfect soft-boiled egg.

Prep time: 15 mins
Cook time: 30 mins
Total time: 45 mins
Serves: 2

Ingredients

2 teaspoons sesame oil
½ tablespoon white or yellow miso paste
7oz baby bok choy, ends trimmed and leaves separated
2 scallions, diced, white and green parts separated
1 inch piece of ginger, peeled and minced
½ yellow onion, cut into ½ slices
1 garlic clove, minced
4 cups vegetable stock
2 tablespoons low-sodium soy sauce
3.5 oz shiitake mushrooms, halved
1 large zucchini or 2 small zucchini, Blade D, noodles trimmed
hot sauce, to garnish (optional)
¼ teaspoon black sesame seeds + ¼ teaspoon white sesame seeds, mixed together

Instructions

1. Place a large skillet over medium-high heat and add in half of the oil.

2. While oil heats, rub the bok choy with the miso paste using your fingers to cover completely.

3. Once heated, add in the bok choy and cook 3 minutes per side or until charred.

4. Remove the bok choy and set aside and then immediately add in the rest of sesame oil, white scallions, ginger, onion and garlic to the skillet and cook for 5 minutes or until onions soften.

5. Then, pour in the stock and soy sauce, cover and bring to the boil.

6. Add in the mushrooms, lower to a simmer and let cook for 5 minutes or until mushrooms soften.

7. Add the zucchini noodles and cook for 2-3 more minutes or until noodles are cooked to al dente or your preference.

8. Using pasta tongs, carefully transfer the noodles to two serving bowls and top with the bok choy.

9. Ladle over with the broth mixture.

10. Garnish with green scallions, sesame seeds and hot sauce, optional and serve immediately.

NUTRITIONAL INFORMATION

Weight Watchers PointsPlus*: 4 points: *These points were calculated using the official Weight Watchers PointsPlus® calculator. We are in no way affiliated with Weight Watchers, we are providing this information based on popular demand.

Nutrition Facts: Amount per serving  calories 177  total fat 6g; 9% - saturated fat 1g;4% - monounsaturated fat 2g  polyunsaturated 2g  trans fat 0g  cholesterol 0mg;0% - Sodium 1796mg; 75% - potassium 1410mg; 40% - total carbs 22g; 7% - dietary fiber 8g; 31% - sugars 14g  protein 9g; 19%

Vitamin A 183% - Vitamin C 281% - Calcium 37% - Iron 21%

http://inspiralized.com/2015/11/09/spiralized-vegan-ramen-soup-with-zucchini-noodles/

Spinach Soup With Rosemary Croutons

Heres another easy button recipe that requires just a few essential ingredients that can be swapped in and out depending on what you have in the fridge. Here, cooked spinach, onion, and potatoes are blended with rosemary to create a vegetable-rich savory slurp, but you could use any green you have on hand (think: kale, arugula, mustard greens) and a variety of herbs (thyme, basil, and tarragon would all do the trick!). Eschewing bread this month? Just skip the croutons.

Rosemary is a favorite in the culinary herb garden, and although the fragrance may seem strong at first, in this soup it offers only a subtle hint that blends nicely with the greens. Keep this soup slightly chunky, with swirls of green and cubes of potato to give it texture. For a smoky flavor, garnish with a little crisp bacon or diced ham. Any seasonal greens can be substituted for the spinach; simply adjust the cooking time accordingly.

Serves 6

Ingredients

2 cup(s) bread, sourdough country-style, cut into 1/2-inch cubes
2 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin
1 clove(s) garlic minced
1 tablespoon rosemary, fresh finely chopped, or 1 teaspoon dried
1 tablespoon butter
1 medium onion(s) coarsely chopped
1 clove(s) garlic minced
1 tablespoon rosemary, fresh finely chopped, or 1 teaspoon dried
1/4 teaspoon salt
pepper, black ground to taste
2 cup(s) potato(es), red peeled, diced
4 cup(s) broth, chicken, less sodium or vegetable broth, or water
6 cup(s) spinach, fresh or chard leaves, tough stems removed
nutmeg, fresh grated, for garnish

Instructions

To prepare croutons:

1. Preheat oven to 375°F.

2. Toss bread cubes, oil, garlic and rosemary in a large bowl until well combined. Spread in a single layer on a large baking sheet. Bake until golden and crisp, 12 to 15 minutes.

To prepare soup:

3. Melt butter in a large saucepan over medium heat. Add onion, garlic, rosemary, salt and pepper; reduce heat to medium-low and cook, stirring occasionally, for 5 minutes. Stir in potatoes and cook, stirring occasionally, for 3 minutes. Pour in broth (or water). Bring to a simmer over medium heat and cook until the potatoes are soft, about 15 minutes. Stir in spinach (or chard) and continue to simmer until the greens are tender, about 10 minutes more.

4. Puree the soup with an immersion blender or regular blender (in batches), leaving it a little chunky if desired. (Use caution when pureeing hot liquids.)

5. Serve the soup garnished with nutmeg, if desired, and topped with the croutons.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 176, Fat 7g, Cholesterol 8mg, Sodium 301mg, Saturated Fat 2g, Protein7g, Fiber 2g, Carbohydrates 21g

TAGS: Vegetarian, Low-Fat, Diabetes Friendly, Heart

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/spinach-soup-with-rosemary-croutons/

Carrot Apple Ginger Soup

If you havent hit the supermarket for your annual New Year, New You shopping spree, check the crisper for these holiday holdovers: carrots, onions, apples, and ginger. This bright, sweet, and spicy soup from Joy the Baker keeps in the fridge for up to four days and freezes like a dream.

Serves 4

Ingredients

3 tablespoons olive oil
1 small yellow onion, sliced
1 clove garlic, minced
2 tablespoons fresh ginger, peeled and grated
1 small apple, peeled and sliced
4 to 5 cups sliced, peeled carrots (about 1 1/2 pounds)
4 cups vegetable broth
pinch of nutmeg
salt and pepper to taste

Directions

1. Heat olive oil in a large pot over medium heat.

2. Add onions and cook until softened and translucent, about 5 minutes.

3. Add ginger and garlic and cook for one minute, until fragrant.

4. Add sliced apples and diced carrots and cook for 3 minutes more.

5. Turn flame to medium-high and add vegetable broth. Bring to a boil. Reduce flame to low and simmer, uncovered until carrots and apples are softened, about 30 minutes. Remove pan from the flame and let rest for 10 minutes.

6. Blend the soup in batches in a blender. Be sure not to fill the blender more than halfway full or hot soup will explode everywhere. Not cool. Also, when blending hot liquids in a blender, leave the blender lid slightly ajar to let some of the steam escape.

7. Once all of the soup is blended, return to the pot. You may decide that you want you soup a bit thinner in consistency. Add more vegetable broth if youd like. Taste, and add a dash of fresh ground nutmeg, as well as salt and pepper to taste. The soup wont need much pepper, as ginger is pretty spicy.

8. Serve with a drizzle of quality olive oil, a sprinkling of fresh cracked pepper, and a few carrot top sprigs.

NOTE: Soup will last, in an airtight container in the refrigerator for up to 4 days. Soup also freezes well. Thaw in the fridge before reheating.

http://joythebaker.com/2011/04/carrot-apple-ginger-soup/

Amazon Bean Soup With Winter Squash and Greens

If youre looking for a vegetarian soup that even the most persnickety carnivore will love, look no further. The United Nations has declared 2016 the International Year of Pulses (pulses being beans and legumes to me and you), and for good reason: Beans are cheap, healthy, and environmentally-friendly sources of protein that are packed with fiber and nutrients. We love this wintry mix of beans, carrots, squash, and greens, finished with a squirt of lime. You can easily make this a vegan dish by swapping the butter for heart-healthy olive oil and the chicken stock for a veggie version.

Shaped like a flattened drum, buttercup squash most closely resembles the local squash used in this comforting hearty soup from northern Brazil. It has a dark green peel, a grayish turban-shaped top and dense orange flesh. Hubbard, butternut or delicata squashes could also be used. Instead of the lip-numbing Brazilian green jambu, we have used spinach. For a more festive look, serve in a roasted squash half (see Tip).

Makes: 8 servings, 1 1/2 cups each
Active Time: 40 minutes
Total Time: 1 hour 10 minutes

NUTRITION PROFILE: Diabetes appropriate | Low calorie | Low cholesterol | Low saturated fat | Heart healthy| Healthy weight | High fiber | High potassium| Gluten free |

Ingredients

1 tablespoon butter
4 cloves garlic, minced
2 carrots, chopped
1 medium onion, chopped
6 cups reduced-sodium chicken broth
3 pounds buttercup squash, peeled and diced (about 6 cups)
1 plum tomato, chopped
1/4 teaspoon crushed red pepper
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/8 teaspoon freshly ground pepper
2 15-ounce cans pinto or other brown beans, rinsed
10 ounces spinach, stemmed and coarsely chopped
1 lime, cut into wedges

Directions

1. Melt butter in a Dutch oven over medium-high heat.

2. Add garlic, carrots and onion and cook, stirring occasionally, until the vegetables are tender and lightly browned, 5 to 7 minutes.

3. Add broth and scrape up any browned bits with a wooden spoon.

4. Add squash, tomato, crushed red pepper, salt and pepper and bring to a boil. Reduce heat to a simmer and cook until the squash is very soft and almost breaking apart, about 20 minutes.

5. Transfer 3 cups of the soup to a blender and puree until smooth. (Use caution when pureeing hot liquids.)

6. Return the pureed soup to the pot.

7. Stir in beans and spinach and cook over medium heat until the beans are heated through and the spinach is wilted, about 5 minutes.

8. Serve with lime wedges.

To make squash bowls:

1. Preheat oven to 425°F.

2. Slice about an inch off the top of each buttercup squash.

3. Scoop out seeds and loose flesh.

4. Pour 1/2 inch water into a glass baking dish (or two) large enough to hold the squash.

5. Place squash cut-side down in the water.

6. Bake until the flesh is tender when gently poked with a knife and the squash still holds its shape, about 30 minutes.

Nutrition: Per serving: 223 calories; 3 g fat (2 g sat, 0 g mono); 8 mg cholesterol; 43 g carbohydrates; 0 g added sugars; 11 g protein; 10 g fiber; 310 mg sodium; 927 mg potassium.

Nutrition Bonus: Vitamin A (510% daily value), Vitamin C (90% dv), Folate (46% dv), Potassium (34% dv).
Carbohydrate Servings: 2

Exchanges: 2 1/2 starch, 1 1/2 vegetable, 1 lean meat

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipes/amazon_bean_soup_with_winter_squash_greens.html

No-Bone Broth

Now that youve got five delicious soup ideas, youll need some broth. Matt Weingarten, culinary director for Dig Inn, created this No-Bone Broth recipe from kitchen scraps, like apple cores, vegetable peels, and the tops and tails of celery, to create a nutrient-rich, vegan stock thats a perfect base for any soup recipe.

Making soup? Look to the compost bin for inspiration. Leftover stems and leaves are used to make this vegan and nutrient-packed broth.

Matt Weingarten, culinary director for Dig Inn, created this No-Bone Broth recipe from kitchen scraps, like apple cores, vegetable peels, and the tops and tails of celery, to create an easy nutrient-rich vegan stock that's a perfect base for any soup recipe.

Makes ½ gallon of broth

Ingredients

1 pound Spanish onion, chopped
½ pound carrot, chopped
2 tablespoons olive oil
Stems from one bunch kale
Cores (and skin) from 2 apples
¼ pound stems and brown gills from mushrooms
1 pound mixed root vegetable peels and scraps, washed
Tops and tails from 1 celery head
2 cloves skin-on garlic, smashed
1 star anise
1 6-inch piece of konbu, an edible sea kelp (found in Asian markets)
1 ounce shitake mushrooms, dried
6 black peppercorns
2 quarts water
Sea salt to taste

Directions

Preheat the oven to 500 degrees.

1. Toss the chopped carrots and onions in 2 tablespoons of olive oil and place on a single-layer sheet tray.

2. Place in the hot oven to roast until charred and caramelized. This should take about 15 minutes.

3. Place in a pot with remaining ingredients.

4. Cover with water and bring to a gentle boil.

5. Reduce heat to simmer and slowly cook for about an hour.

6. After an hour, add salt to taste and strain thoroughly.

7. Serve on top of your favorite grain or vegetable  or straight up as a warming broth.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/news/recipe-dig-inns-no-bone-broth/

Cream of Cauliflower - or Broccoli - Soup for two

This recipe came about as a result of trying to be creative when needing to make a quick lunch for a husband who comes home for lunch more often than not. I decided to call it 'soup for two' because its so easy and quick. Originally I posted it as broccoli soup, but since I made it with cauliflower last, that's what it is now. I like to serve it with Judy's cheddar scones . This updated version could serve up to four.

Ingredients:

3 Tbsp butter
3 Tbsp flour	
4 cups whole milk or 31/2 cups 2% and 1/2 cup half and half cream
3 tsp better than bouillon (chicken flavored) or 2 bouillon cubes
2 tsp grainy mustard
1 small - medium head cauliflower (4 - 5 cups) cut into tidbit sizes 
6 strips bacon, crumbled
1 cup shredded cheese

Method:

1. In medium pot, melt butter. Add flour, stirring with whisk

2. Add milk, slowly at first, stirring until it begins to bubble.

3. Add bouillon and small chopped tidbits of cauliflower or broccoli

4. Simmer until cauliflower is soft, about 15 minutes.

5. Add bacon and cheese.

Hint: do not use low fat milk, as it can cause the soup to curdle while cooking. You may get away with using 2% if you let it simmer gently and do not let it boil hard.

www.mennonitegirlscook.com

Savory Cheddar Scones

Ingredients

3 cups flour
2 Tablespoons baking powder
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/3 cup butter
1 cup buttermilk
2 eggs
1 cup coarsely grated cheddar cheese
1 teaspoon dill weed
1 Tablespoon finely snipped chives

Directions

1. Preheat oven to 400 degrees F. (If using a cast iron skillet grease skillet and preheat.)

2. Combine flour, baking powder and salt...cut in butter to form pea-sized pieces.

3. Add grated cheddar and herbs (of your choice).

4. Mix eggs and buttermilk and quickly add them to the flour mixture.

5. Combine just until blended.

6. Dump the dough onto a well-floured surface and knead a few times.

7. Pat into a circle about 1 inch thick...in my case to fit my 12" cast iron skillet.

8. Cut into 8 wedges...and place on a parchment lined baking sheet or in a cast iron skillet.

9. Pop into the pre-heated oven and bake for 20-25 minutes.

NOTE: The key to light and fluffy scones is to handle the dough as little as possible. I used buttermilk...but you can substitute whole milk with a teaspoon of lemon juice.

NOTE: Quick & easy...and so fun to serve from a cast iron skillet! Pop the extra scones into the freezer...and re-heat to serve 'fresh' scones tomorrow (or the tomorrow after that).

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2009/01/savory-cheddar-scones.html

Black Bean Marinated Grilled Pork Chops

Marinating pork chops for 12-24 hours will give you flavourful and tender grilled chops.

Ingredients

4 pork chops
3/4 cup black bean sauce
2 cloves garlic, crushed
2 tbsp sesame oil
1 tbsp grape seed or olive oil
1 tbsp soy sauce

Directions

1. Place all ingredients except pork chops into a jar and shake well.

2. Place pork chops in a zip lock bag and pour marinade into bag.

3. Seal and rub bag to coat the pork chops with the sauce.

4. Place in refrigerator for 12-24 hours.

5. Heat grill to 400º and BBQ meat.

6. Baste with extra marinade during grill time.

7. Pork chops are done when internal temperature reaches 145º.

www.mennonitebirlscancook.com

VEGAN CARROT WAFFLES

Make these on a Sunday morning and store the extras in the freezer for easy weekday waffling. Let them thaw slightly and then pop them in the toaster until theyre crisp around the edges.

Author: Jeanine Donofrio
Recipe type: breakfast
Serves: 4-6 waffles

Ingredients

2 cups (500 mL) whole spelt flour or white/wheat mix
2 teaspoon (10 mL) baking powder
2 tablespoons (30 mL) ground flaxseed
½ teaspoon (2 mL) cinnamon
1 cup (250 mL) grated carrots
2 cups (500 mL) almond milk at room temperature
¼ cup (60 mL) melted coconut oil
1 teaspoon (5 mL) vanilla extract
2 tablespoons (30 mL) maple syrup, plus extra for serving
Sea salt
Maple syrup and/or coconut cream, for serving

Instructions

1. Preheat a waffle iron.

2. In a large bowl, mix the flour, baking powder, flaxseed, cinnamon, and a pinch of salt.

3. In a medium bowl, mix together the grated carrots, almond milk, coconut oil, vanilla, and maple syrup.

4. Fold the carrot mixture into the dry ingredients and stir until just combined.

5. Scoop an appropriate amount of batter onto your waffle iron and cook until the edges are slightly crisp.

6. Serve with maple syrup and the coconut cream, if using.

http://www.loveandlemons.com/vegan-carrot-waffles

VEGAN BLACK SESAME MILKSHAKES

Prep Time: 2 minutes
Cook Time: 5 minutes
Total Time: 7 minutes
Serving Size: Makes 2 small servings or one mega shake

Ingredients

¼ cup black sesame seeds
One 15-ounce can full fat coconut milk
1 frozen banana
2 tablespoons maple syrup
1 tablespoon tahini (optional)

Instructions

1. In a small skillet, toast the black sesame seeds over medium-low heat until fragrant. Be very careful not to burn these guys - the darker the nut/seed, the easier it is to char further.

2. Transfer the sesame seeds to a small food processor and pulse until the mixture resembles fine black sand.

3. Add the coconut milk, banana, maple syrup and tahini, if using. Puree until very smooth.

4. Transfer to a jar or cup(s), garnish with more black sesame and enjoy!

Notes: The tahini gives the ice cream that extra something something--the way peanut butter gives desserts that nutty background taste that ground peanuts never could. It's also slightly bitter. If you need more maple syrup, adjust to taste.

http://feedmephoebe.com/2016/03/vegan-black-sesame-milkshakes-dessert-recipe/#more-11622

Vitamin C Immune Booster Smoothie

Yield: 1 serving

Ingredients

1/2 cup fresh pineapple
1/2 cup fresh strawberries, stemmed and diced
1/2 orange, peeled and cut into segments
1 large carrot, cut into 1/4 inch chunks
juice of 1/2 lemon
1/2 cup almond milk
handful of ice

Directions

1. Put all the ingredients into a blender and pulse until smooth. Enjoy!

http://www.mountainmamacooks.com/2014/04/vitamin-c-immune-booster-smoothie/

Mango Spinach Smoothie

PREP TIME: 5 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 5 MINUTES
Yields: 1 LARGE SMOOTHIE

Ingredients

1 very ripe mango or 1 cup frozen mango chunks
1 ripe banana, fresh or frozen
2 large handfuls of spinach (may also use kale)
1 inch piece fresh ginger, peeled
1 cup orange juice
1/2 cup milk (I like using coconut milk)
1/2 cup fresh coconut meat (optional)*
1 teaspoon maca powder
1 teaspoon vanilla
2 passion fruit, pulp removed (optional)

Directions

1. Combine all ingredients in a high powder blender except the passion fruit.

2. Blend until completely smooth and no chunks remain.

3. Add a handful of ice and blend once more.

4. Pour into a glass and add the passion fruit. DRINK!

*you can buy fresh coconut meat that is peeled and ready to eat at Whole Foods.

http://www.halfbakedharvest.com/mango-spinach-smoothie/

NOTE: I realize this recipe is a bit late for this year but I bet it would taste good any time of year. Why not give it a try.

Italian Easter Bread

yield: 2 huge loaves or 4 medium-sized loaves
prep time: 2½ hours
cook time: 35 minutes
total time: 3 hours 10 minutes

INGREDIENTS:

For the Bread Dough:

8 cups all-purpose flour
1½ cups whole milk
½ cup granulated sugar
2 oranges, zested & juiced
4½ teaspoons (2 envelopes) active dry yeast
1 cup margarine, melted
8 eggs
1 teaspoon salt
½ teaspoon anise oil

For the Glaze:

2 cups powdered sugar
¼ cup whole milk
Sprinkles, if desired

DIRECTIONS:

1. Place the flour in a large mixing bowl; set aside.

2. Heat the milk in a small saucepan over low heat, stirring occasionally, until it is warm to the touch, but not hot. If you have an instant-read thermometer, the temperature of the milk should be between 110 and 115 degrees F.

3. While the heat is warming, place the sugar in a small bowl and add the orange zest. With your fingertips, rub the zest into the sugar until it is completely incorporated and the sugar is moistened.

4. Once the milk reaches the correct temperature, stir in the sugar and zest mixture, stirring to dissolve the sugar. Add the yeast, stir, and let sit for 10 minutes.

5. Add the milk and yeast mixture to the flour and begin to mix it into a dough (it will be shaggy at this point).

6. Next, add the melted margarine and continue to mix. Now, add the orange juice to the dough and mix to combine.

7. In a small bowl, use a fork to lightly beat together the eggs, salt, and anise oil. Add to the dough and continue mixing.

8. At this point, you may need to add more flour to the dough, depending on how much juice you get out of your oranges. I added quite a bit more to get the dough to come together. Once you have a sticky ball of dough formed, turn it out onto a floured surface and knead for about 5 minutes, or until the dough is soft and elastic. It will remain slightly tacky.

9. Place the dough in an oiled bowl, turning to coat, and cover the bowl loosely with plastic wrap. Place in a draft-free area and allow to rise until doubled in volume, about 1 hour. Meanwhile, line two baking sheets with parchment paper and set aside.

10. Turn the dough out onto a clean surface and divide in two. Divide each half into two (you will have four pieces of dough). We will work with one pair, and then the other. Roll two pieces of dough into 24-inch long ropes. Loosely twist the ropes together. Transfer the braided rope to one of the prepared baking sheets and bring the ends together to form a ring, twisting and pinching the ends together to seal. Repeat with the remaining two pieces of dough so that you have two circular, braided loaves. Brush the tops of each with melted butter, loosely cover with plastic wrap, and let rise until nearly doubled in size, about 45 minutes to 1 hour.

11. While the dough is rising, preheat the oven to 350 degrees F. Bake one at a time (unless you have the oven capacity to correctly bake both at the same time) until golden brown on top, 30 to 40 minutes. Remove from the oven and transfer to a cooling rack to cool completely.

12. Once the breads are cooled to room temperature, you can glaze them (if you desire). Whisk together the powdered sugar and the milk, adding more if necessary to reach the desired consistency. Use a pastry brush to brush the glaze onto the top and sides of the bread, and decorate with sprinkles. The bread is best served at room temperature. If you have leftovers, wrap well in plastic wrap and store at room temperature for up to 3 days.

http://www.browneyedbaker.com/italian-easter-bread-recipe/

Fish Fingers and Custard
From the Doctor Who television series

Alright, Whovians, you got your wish! Fish Fingers and Custard, also known as Fish Custard, is a dish enjoyed by the 11th Doctor shortly after his regeneration. The dish has a sort of emotional relevance to the celebrated relationship between the Doctor and Amelia Pond; you can watch the complete scene here to see its introduction.

Fish Fingers and Custard does not seem like something a normal person might want to eat, not all of us are time lords with pregnancy-like food preferences. In reality, Matt Smith, the actor who plays the newest Doctor, was actually eating breaded coconut cakes during this scene. So, there were two possible options to make this idea palatable: you either make the fish fingers into some sort of pastry, or you make the custard into something savory that compliments fried fish. I have found many recipes already that make this dish into more of a dessert (I recommend this one if you want to go that route) but I have never been one to go sweet unless the dish was intended to be a dessert, so I decided to make a savory version. My recipe pairs a panko and coconut battered fried fish finger (coconut added as tribute to the reality of the scene) and tangy lemon honey mustard dipping sauce (that basically looks like custard) which compliments it perfectly.

Ingredients:

For the fish fingers:

1/2 cup flour
2 eggs
1 tbs. milk
1lb tilapia filets, cut into 1 inch strips (cod or haddock will also work)
1 cup of panko breadcrumbs
1 cup of coconut flakes
Frying oil (how much depends on the size of your pan)
Salt and Pepper to taste

For the custard:

1/2 cup mayonnaise
2 tbsps yellow mustard (prepared)
1 tbsp dijon mustard
2 tbsps honey
1 tbsp lemon juice
2 cloves minced garlic

Directions:

1. Make sure fish is cut into 1 inch thick strips.

2. Combine the flour, salt, and pepper in a shallow bowl.

3. Beat the eggs with the milk in another shallow bowl.

4. Mix the breadcrumbs and coconut in a third shallow bowl.

5. Coat each fish piece in seasoned flour, dip in the eggs mixture and then roll in the panko and coconut mixture.

6. Set aside until ready to cook.

7. Heat 1/2 inch of oil in a large skillet over medium-high heat.

8. In small batches, fry the fish sticks until golden brown, about 2 minutes per side.

9. Drain on a paper towel-lined plate.

10. To make the custard sauce simply combine all ingredients together and mix thoroughly.

12. Liberally dip fish fingers in the custard sauce and enjoy!

http://www.geekychef.com/2012/11/fish-fingers-and-custard.html#sthash.EJtigY3W.dpuf

Linguine With Escarole, Shrimp, and Cherry Tomatoes

This robust, flavorful meal will have your dinner guests thinking you spent all day simmering a sauce from scratch. Yet this recipe, which incorporates shrimp for lean protein and lots of fiber-rich veggies (including escarole, a tasty but slightly bitter green thats used in many Italian dishes) is fast and foolproof. Once the pasta is boiled, the rest comes together in minutes in a sauté pan.

Lots of tangy lemon, fresh tomatoes, escarole, and shrimp create an incredible sauce for whole-wheat pasta. Serve with a glass of Sauvignon Blanc and whole-grain bread.

SERVINGS: 6

Ingredients

8 ounce(s) pasta, 100% whole-wheat linguine
4 teaspoon oil, olive, extra-virgin divided
1 pounds shrimp, raw (16-20/lb) peeled and deveined
3/4 teaspoon salt divided
1/4 teaspoon pepper, black ground plus more for taste
2 tablespoon garlic, minced
1/2 cup(s) wine, white
1 pint(s) tomato(es), cherry halved
16 cup(s) escarole (about 2-3 heads) thinly sliced, or chard leaves
1/4 cup(s) clam juice
1 teaspoon cornstarch
1 lemon
wedges, for garnish

Instructions

1. Bring a large pot of water to a boil.

2. Cook linguine until just tender, 8 to 10 minutes or according to package directions.

3. Meanwhile, heat 3 teaspoons oil in a large skillet over medium heat. Add shrimp, 1/4 teaspoon salt and 1/4 teaspoon pepper and cook until pink and curled, 3 to 4 minutes. Transfer to a plate.

4. Add garlic and the remaining 1 teaspoon oil to the pan and cook, stirring, until fragrant, about 15 seconds.

5. Add wine and cook until reduced by half, 2 to 3 minutes. Stir in tomatoes.

6. Add escarole (or chard) in handfuls, stirring until it wilts before adding more; cook, stirring occasionally, until the greens are tender, 5 to 6 minutes.

7. Whisk clam juice (or water) and cornstarch in a small bowl then add to the pan; simmer until slightly thickened, about 2 minutes.

8. Return the shrimp and any accumulated juices to the pan, add lemon juice, the remaining 1/2 teaspoon salt and pepper and cook until heated through, about 1 minute.

9. Drain the linguine and return it to the pot. Add the sauce; toss to coat. Serve with lemon wedges.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 271, Fat 5g, Cholesterol 112mg, Sodium 502mg, Saturated Fat 1g, Protein 20g, Fiber 10g, Carbohydrates 37g

TAGS: Diabetes Friendly

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/linguine-with-escarole--shrimp/

Orecchiette With Beans and Broccoli

Heres another light, Italian-style meal that comes together quickly in a sauté pan. A colorful blend of tomatoes, pepper, broccoli and protein-rich cannellini beans is mixed together with orecchiette (or any short pasta) and topped with Parmesan cheese for a comforting meal that makes a great next-day lunch.

A healthful combination of beans and greens makes this pasta dish evocative of the Italian countryside. By dropping the greens in the boiling water with the pasta, you've eliminated an extra step, and an extra pot to wash.

SERVINGS: 4

Ingredients

3 tablespoon oil, olive, extra-virgin
2 clove(s) garlic minced
4 medium tomato(es), plum chopped (4 to 5 tomatoes)
1/2 teaspoon oregano, dried
1 pinch pepper, red, crushed
15 ounce(s) beans, cannellini rinsed
1/2 teaspoon salt
8 ounce(s) pasta, radiatore or orecchiette or other short pasta
1 pounds broccoli rabe stem ends trimmed, rinsed and cut into 1 1/2-inch pieces
1/4 cup(s) cheese, grated Parmesan or pecorino Romano cheese

Instructions

1. Put a large pot of water on to boil for cooking pasta.

2. Heat oil in a large skillet over low heat. Add garlic and cook, stirring, until fragrant but not colored, about 1 minute. Add tomatoes, oregano and crushed red pepper; cover and increase heat to medium. Cook, stirring occasionally, until the tomatoes start to break down and release their juices, 5 to 10 minutes.

3. Add beans; reduce heat to low and simmer, covered, until heated through. Season with salt and pepper.

4. Meanwhile, cook pasta in the boiling water for 4 minutes. Add broccoli rabe and cook until the pasta is just tender and the broccoli rabe is tender, 4 to 5 minutes more. Reserving 1/2 cup of the cooking liquid, drain the pasta and broccoli rabe and place in a large bowl.

5. Add the tomato mixture and the reserved cooking liquid; toss to coat. The dish should be slightly soupy. Sprinkle each serving with cheese.

Nutrition Details: per serving - Calories 443, Fat 14g, Cholesterol 5mg, Sodium 667mg, Saturated Fat 3g, Protein 20g, Fiber 8g, Carbohydrates 67g

TAGS: Vegetarian

http://www.everydayhealth.com/recipes/pasta--beans/

Cherry Tomato Pesto Penne

This recipe comes to us from Meatless Monday's Peggy Neu

Cherry Tomato Pesto Penne: This incredibly simple recipe is packed with zesty flavor thanks to pesto sauce, fresh basil, and sliced cherry tomatoes. We suggest using whole-grain or whole-wheat penne, which will add heart-healthy fiber to your meal and keep you feeling full longer; you can also add sliced grilled chicken for a dose of satisfying protein.

(Serves 6)

Ingredients

1 pound penne pasta
3/4 cup your favorite prepared pesto sauce
1/4 cup pine nuts
1 pint cherry tomatoes, halved
10 leaves fresh basil, chopped
freshly grated parmesan cheese, to taste

Directions

1. Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil over medium-high heat.

2. Cook the penne according to package directions, or until it is cooked to al dente.

3. Drain the penne in a colander, reserving some of the pasta's cooking water in a small bowl.

4. Return the penne to its pot and stir in the pesto sauce and 2-3 tablespoons of the reserved pasta cooking water.

5. Add the pine nuts to the pot and stir to combine.

6. Transfer the penne to a serving platter, top with cherry tomatoes, sprinkle with the chopped basil and parmesan cheese to taste.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/diet-and-nutrition-pictures/everyday-health-readers-share-their-recipes.aspx#03

Chef Vikki's 10-Minute Meal: Butternut Squash Mac and Cheese

Everybody loves Mac n Cheese, especially kids. This mac comes loaded with 100% pureed butternut squash, a nutrient powerhouse. The puree offers great creamy flavor and a familiar color that kids love and associate with cheese, but without all the calories and fat that one usually finds in traditional mac and cheese. No one will know that this family favorite is loaded with healthy veggies, and as an added bonus, it only takes 10 minutes to make!

Think a creamy, delicious meal requires hours in the kitchen? Think again! Keep this recipe on hand for a comfort food dish ready in just ten minutes flat.

This dish proves that a delicious meal can be healthy and on the table in a flash!

Serves 6

Ingredients:

Mac n Cheese:

1 box rigatoni (1 lb.)
4 packets 100% Butternut Squash Green Giant Veggie Blend-Ins
½ cup low sodium chicken stock
½ cup reduced fat milk
½ cup grated white cheddar cheese
2 tablespoons shredded parmesan cheese
Pinch of salt
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
¼ teaspoon cayenne pepper
¼ teaspoon nutmeg

Garnish:

¼ cup flat leaf parsley, chopped
1/4 cup toasted Gluten Free breadcrumbs

Directions:

1. Bring a large pot of salted water to a boil and add the rigatoni. Cook until tender, about 8-9 minutes.

2. While the pasta is cooking, in a large sauce pan add the 100% veggie blend-in butternut squash, low sodium chicken stock, reduced fat milk, grated cheddar cheese, parmesan, and bring to a boil.

3. Simmer for 2 minutes and allow the sauce to start to thicken.

4. Add the salt, pepper, cayenne and grated nutmeg. Turn the heat to low heat, and simmer until the pasta is fully cooked. Stir frequently.

5. Strain the cooked pasta, and add it to the butternut squash sauce. Mix until the pasta is fully incorporated with the sauce.

6. Serve into bowls, and garnish with a sprinkle of gluten free breadcrumbs and chopped parsley. Enjoy!

http://www.everydayhealth.com/news/recipe-rehab-chef-vikki-10-minute-meal-butternut-squash-mac-cheese/

Traditional Spanish Paella

Nourishing, vibrant, and without pretension, paella has held a place of honor and practicality in Spanish homes for centuries. To round out this meal, choose a good Spanish red wine from the Rioja region, a crusty baguette, and a light salad.

Ingredients

HERB BLEND:

1 cup chopped fresh parsley
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice
1 tablespoon olive oil
2 large garlic cloves, minced

PAELLA:

1 cup water
1 teaspoon saffron threads
3 (16-ounce) cans fat-free, less-sodium chicken broth
8 unpeeled jumbo shrimp (about 1/2 pound)
1 tablespoon olive oil
4 skinned, boned chicken thighs cut in half
2 links Spanish chorizo sausage (about 6 1/2 ounces) or turkey kielbasa, cut into 1/2-inch-thick slices
1 (4-ounce) slice prosciutto or 33%-less-sodium ham, cut into 1-inch pieces
2 cups finely chopped onion
1 cup finely chopped red bell pepper
1 cup canned diced tomatoes, undrained
1 teaspoon sweet paprika
3 large garlic cloves, minced
3 cups uncooked Arborio rice or other short-grain rice
1 cup frozen green peas
8 mussels, scrubbed and debearded
1/4 cup fresh lemon juice
Lemon wedges (optional)

Preparation

Herb Blend:

1. To prepare the herb blend, combine the first 4 ingredients, and set aside.

Paella:

1. To prepare paella, combine water, saffron, and broth in a large saucepan. Bring to a simmer (do not boil). Keep warm over low heat.

2. Peel and devein shrimp, leaving tails intact; set aside.

3. Heat 1 tablespoon oil in a large paella pan or large skillet over medium-high heat.

4. Add chicken; saute 2 minutes on each side. Remove from pan.

5. Add sausage and prosciutto; saute 2 minutes. Remove from pan.

6. Add shrimp, and saute 2 minutes. Remove from pan.

7. Reduce heat to medium-low. Add onion and bell pepper; saute 15 minutes, stirring occasionally.

8. Add tomatoes, paprika, and 3 garlic cloves; cook 5 minutes.

9. Add rice; cook 1 minute, stirring constantly.

10. Stir in herb blend, broth mixture, chicken, sausage mixture, and peas.

11. Bring to a low boil; cook 10 minutes, stirring frequently.

12. Add mussels to pan, nestling them into rice mixture. Cook 5 minutes or until shells open; discard any unopened shells.

13. Arrange shrimp, heads down, in rice mixture, and cook 5 minutes or until shrimp are done.

14. Sprinkle with 1/4 cup lemon juice. Remove from heat; cover with a towel, and let stand 10 minutes.

15. Serve with lemon wedges, if desired.

Nutritional Information: Calories 521  Calories from fat 23 % - Fat 13.3 g - Satfat 3.7 g - Monofat 6.8 g - Polyfat 2 g - Protein 25.5 g - Carbohydrate 72.1 g - Fiber 3.6 g - Cholesterol 80 mg - Iron 6 mg - Sodium 871 mg -Calcium 60 mg

http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/traditional-spanish-paella-0

I hope I havent posted this one before.

Blueberry Crème Fraîche Cheesecake BY LINDSAY

You can top the cake with more fresh berries or even drizzle some extra roasted blueberry goodness on top for an extra dose of blueberry flavor.

Yield: 16 servings
Cook Time: 1 hour
Total Time: 12 hours

Ingredients:

15 ounces (about 3 cups) fresh blueberries
3 tablespoons brown sugar
1 teaspoon pure maple syrup

For Crust:

1 1/2 cups vanilla wafer cookie crumbs (from about 7 ounces)
1/4 cup almond meal or finely ground almonds
2 tablespoons brown sugar
pinch salt
5 tablespoons butter, melted

For Filling:

16 ounces full-fat cream cheese, room temperature*
2/3 cup granulated sugar
1 teaspoon fine sea salt
3 tablespoons all-purpose flour
4 large eggs, room temperature
2/3 cup crème fraîche** or sour cream, room temperature
2 tablespoons freshly squeezed lemon juice
1 1/2 teaspoons vanilla extract
3/4 teaspoon almond extract

For Glaze:

1 cup crème fraîche or sour cream
1/2 cup granulated sugar
1/2 teaspoon almond extract

Directions:

Preheat oven to 400 degrees F.

1. Toss blueberries with brown sugar and maple syrup.

2. Spread onto a rimmed baking sheet (lined with foil for easy cleanup) and roast for 15 minutes or until juicy and bubbly.

3. Remove from oven and let cool for 10 to 15 minutes, then pour, scraping all berries and their juices, into the bowl of a food processor or blender; puree until smooth and set aside.

4. You should have about 1 cup of puree (if you have more than that, feel free to set some aside to drizzle on the top of the cheesecake later).

5. Reduce oven temperature to 350 degrees F. Butter a 9-inch springform pan, and line bottom with a round of parchment paper if desired.

6. Crush cookies in a food processor until fine crumbs; pulse to mix in almond meal, sugar, and salt until blended. Add butter and pulse until evenly moistened.

7. Press into bottom of prepared pan. Bake crust for 10 minutes or until set, then remove from oven and let cool completely.

8. Reduce oven temperature to 325 degrees F.

9. In a large mixing bowl or the bowl of a stand mixer, beat room temperature cream cheese with sugar until smooth.

10. Add salt and flour and mix well.

11. Add eggs, one at a time, mixing well after each addition and scraping down the sides of the bowl as necessary to be sure all ingredients are evenly incorporated.

12. Add crème fraîche, lemon juice, vanilla and almond extracts, and pureed blueberries and mix until even in color and no white streaks remain (remember to scrape the bowl again!)

13. Pour batter into cooled crust. Place on a baking sheet and place in preheated oven.

14. While cheesecake is baking, whisk together crème fraîche, sugar, and almond extract until smooth.

15. After about 45 to 50 minutes, when center of cheesecake is set but still barely jiggly, pour glaze on top of cheesecake, spreading into an even layer.

16. Return to oven to bake for another 5 minutes, then let cool on a wire rack to room temperature.

17. Refrigerate overnight or until ready to serve.

18. Remove edges of springform pan and slice into 16 wedges; serve chilled or at room temperature, topped with fresh blueberries or leftover roasted blueberry puree if desired.

19. Cheesecake will keep in the refrigerator for up to 5 days.

*It is VERY important that all your refrigerated ingredients be at room temperature, this means your cream cheese, eggs, and crème fraîche. Doing so will ensure a silky smooth filling. I recommend taking your ingredients out of the fridge at least 2 hours before you bake, longer in cooler temperatures.

**Crème fraîche is a french cultured cream similar to sour cream, though the flavor is slightly more mild and delicate. You can make your own quite easily, or substitute sour cream if you're unable to find it.

http://www.loveandoliveoil.com/2015/08/blueberry-creme-fraiche-cheesecake.html

Homemade Creme Fraiche by Lynne Rossetto Kasper

Tasting of hazelnuts with a hint of tang, creme fraiche is France's favorite form of cream for cooking. With more body and complex flavors than fresh sweet cream, creme fraiche is a thick, rich, custard of a cream. It thickens without curdling, a little goes a long way in fast pan sauces, and blended with fresh herbs and a dash of fresh lemon, creme fraiche is splendid over seafood and poultry. Dollop it over fresh fruit, or whip and lightly sweeten to frost or fill cakes. This is a home version that comes close to the real thing.

To get even closer, order a creme fraiche culture from The New England Cheesemaking Supply Company and follow their directions.

Prep time: 10 minutes
Total time: 48 hours
Yield: 2 cups

Ingredients
1 to 2 tablespoons cultured buttermilk
2 cups heavy cream (pasteurized, not ultra-pasteurized or sterilized, and with no additives)

Instructions

1. Combine the buttermilk and cream in a saucepan and heat only to tepid (not more than 85 degrees on an instant reading thermometer).

2. Pour into a clean glass jar.

3. Partially cover and let stand at room temperature (between 65 and 75 degrees) for 8 to 24 hours, or until thickened.

4. Stir and refrigerate at least 24 hours before using.

5. The cream will keep about 2 weeks in the refrigerator.

Variations:

1. Fresh Herbed Cream Sauce: No cooking here -- simply blend 1/2 cup creme fraiche with 1 teaspoon each finely sliced chives and fresh tarragon. Add about 1/4 teaspoon lemon juice and salt and pepper to taste. Serves up to 6 people. Streak a little over pieces of grilled, baked or poached salmon, sole, or scallops. Herbs could be pureed with a little shallot and stirred into the cream for a pale green color.

2. Pan Sauces: Stir a generous tablespoon into defatted pan sauces after pan grilling poultry, fish or vegetables. Bring to a simmer, taste for balance, and pour over foods.

3. Soups: Reduce the amount of cream called for in your favorite creamed soup by half and substitute creme fraiche.

4. With Fruits: A few spoonfuls of creme fraiche lift fruit flavors. Try over berries, ripe peaches or nectarines, or on sauteed pears. The cream could be lightly sweetened, flavored with a little lemon, orange or vanilla.

5. Imagination is everything. Try creme fraiche in other dishes as well. Streak it over mousses and jelled sweets or savories. Finish an appetizer plate of marinated leek or grilled scallions and asparagus with a zig zag of creme fraiche. It is classic in Beef Stroganoff instead of sour cream.

http://www.splendidtable.org/recipes/homemade-creme-fraiche

8 Great Benefits of Onions by Shubhra Krishan

About Shubhra

Heres a quick glimpse at their incredible health benefits:

The phytochemicals in onions along with their vitamin C help improve immunity. Onions contain chromium, which assists in regulating blood sugar. For centuries, onions have been used to reduce inflammation and heal infections.

Do you enjoy sliced onions with your food? If yes, rejoice! Raw onion lowers the production of bad cholesterol (LDL), thus keeping your heart healthy.

A powerful compound called quercetin in onions is known to play a significant role in preventing cancer.

Got bitten by a honeybee? Apply onion juice on the area for immediate relief from the pain and burning sensation.

Onions scavenge free radicals, thereby reducing your risk of developing gastric ulcers.

Those bright green tops of green onions are rich in Vitamin A, so do use them often.

Which type of onions are the healthiest? Researchers from Cornell studied 11 onion varieties, and found that shallots and Western yellow onions were the healthiest for their phenolic and flavonoid content.

My favorite way to enjoy onions is to slice them really thin, squeeze some lemon juice on top and add a little salt. Sprinkling a few freshly washed cilantro leaves adds fragrance and flavor to this simple, quick salad, without which no dinner of mine is complete.

Here are some other ways to enjoy onions.

http://www.care2.com/greenliving/8-great-reasons-to-eat-more-onions.html#ixzz423VqWD1b

1. Rustic Caramelized Onion Tart By Annie B. Bond

This French pizza is a savory specialty from Nice. While it calls for mild, tender Vidalia onionsone of the great pleasures of spring!you can use other yellow onions if Vidalias are unavailable and still end up with a deliciously satisfying meal.

Caramelizing the onions makes them richly sweet, and using frozen pizza dough makes this free-form tart so easy to make. Serve with a simple salad or side, and you have a great supper!

Rustic Caramelized Onion Tart Recipe 
Serves 4

Ingredients:

1/4 cup extra-virgin olive oil
2 large Vidalia or other sweet yellow onions, thinly sliced
Salt and freshly ground black pepper
1 frozen pizza dough, thawed
1/2 cup pitted and halved Niçoise olives

Directions:

1. Heat 2 tablespoons of the olive oil in a large skillet over medium-low heat. Add the onions, cover, and cook until softened, about 5 minutes. Season with salt and pepper to taste, reduce heat to low and continue to cook, stirring a few times, until the onions are very soft, golden brown, and caramelized, 30 to 40 minutes. Remove from the heat and allow to cool.

2. Punch the dough down. On a lightly floured work surface, roll out into a rectangular shape about 1/4 inch thick. Transfer to a lightly oiled baking sheet, cover with a cloth, and let rise in a warm place for 30 minutes. Meanwhile, preheat the oven to 400F.

3. Drizzle the dough with the remaining 2 tablespoons olive oil. Spread the onions on top and dot with the olives. Bake on the bottom oven rack until the crust is golden brown, 30 to 35 minutes. Let cool slightly cut into squares, and serve warm or at room temperature.

Adapted from Vegan Planet, by Robin Robertson (Harvard Common Press, 2003). Copyright (c) 2003 by Robin Robertson. Reprinted by permission of Harvard Common Press.
Adapted from Vegan Planet, by Robin Robertson (Harvard Common Press, 2003).

http://www.care2.com/greenliving/rustic-caramelized-onion-tart.html#ixzz42933AUBh

2. Herby White Sweet Potato Focaccia with Onions By Chris Sosa

Yields: 1 18×13-inch sheet pan of focaccia

Ingredients

1½ pounds white sweet potato
5 tablespoons + 1 teaspoon kosher salt, divided
2 cups warm water (115 degrees Fahrenheit)
1 teaspoon granulated sugar
1 tablespoon dry active yeast
6 cups bread flour, plus more as needed
½ teaspoon freshly ground black pepper, divided
Nonstick spray
¼ cup grapeseed oil, divided
2 medium yellow onions, peeled and diced small (4 cups)
20 large cloves garlic, peeled and rough chopped (½ cup)
¼ cup fresh rosemary leaves, rough chopped
¼ cup fresh thyme leaves, rough chopped
¼ cup fresh oregano leaves, rough chopped

Directions

1. Adjust an oven rack to the upper middle position and preheat the oven to 325 degrees Fahrenheit.

2. Place ¼ cup of kosher salt in a pile in the center of a sheet tray and rest the sweet potato on top of the salt mound.

3. Place sheet tray in the oven and roast sweet potato for 2 hours.

4. Remove sheet tray from the oven. When the sweet potato is cool enough to handle, slice the sweet potato in half and scoop out flesh to fill 1½ packed cups roasted sweet potato. (Enjoy any leftover sweet potato as a delicious snack!)

5. In the bowl of a stand mixer, add warm water and sugar. Stir until sugar has dissolved. Add yeast and stir to combine. Let rest for 15 minutes, until mixture gets very foamy.

6. Add 1½ cups packed (warm, but not hot!) sweet potato, flour, 2 teaspoons of kosher salt, and ¼ teaspoon pepper to the bowl.

7. Spray the hook attachment with nonstick spray to coat and attach to mixer.

8. Mix on low for 5 minutes. Check on dough at this point. Scrape down sides of bowl if necessary. If dough is wet, add additional flour, 2 tablespoons at a time, until the flour absorbs the excess moisture. Mix for an additional 5 minutes until a smooth ball is formed.

9. In a large bowl, add 1 tablespoon of oil to coat the inside of the bowl. Transfer dough ball from stand mixer to the large oiled bowl and roll the doll around to coat the dough evenly with oil.

10. Cover the large bowl with plastic wrap and put the bowl in a warm place in your house. Let rest until the dough ball doubles in size, 45 minutes to 1 hour.

11. While bread is rising, make the onion garlic topping mixture.

12. Place a medium (3½ quart) sauce pan over medium-low heat and add 2 tablespoons oil, onion and 1½ teaspoons salt. Stir to combine and cover with a lid. Cook, stirring occasionally, for 15 minutes, until the onions are soft.

13. Remove lid and add garlic, chopped herbs and remaining ¼ teaspoon pepper. Stir and cook for an additional 5 to 8 minutes, until all the water evaporates and the onions start to caramelize. Remove from heat and let cool to room temperature.

14. Evenly coat the bottom and sides of an 18×13-inch sheet tray with remaining 1 tablespoon of oil.

15. Lightly dust a work space with some flour. Turn dough out onto workspace. Gently stretch the dough into a rectangular shape. (Photo below)

16. Transfer the rectangular dough into the oiled sheet tray. Using your fingertips, gently spread dough evenly to fill the sheet tray. Let rest, uncovered, for 20 minutes.

17. Preheat the oven to 400 degrees Fahrenheit.

18. Evenly sprinkle remaining ½ teaspoon salt over the dough.

19. Spread the onion / garlic / herb mixture evenly over the dough. Dot/ firmly press your fingertips into the entire surface of the dough to create small potholes in the dough. (Evenly space the potholes throughout the dough, about 1-inch apart from each other.)

20. Bake for 35 to 40 minutes, until the edges of the bread are golden brown. Remove from oven and allow to rest for 15 minutes before serving.

http://www.care2.com/greenliving/4-vegan-drought-friendly-recipes-you-should-try.html#ixzz4293LlBcu

3. Crispy Baked Onion Rings
Crispy Baked Onion Rings BY SALLY

This is how I make onion rings in the oven, not the fryer. They are crispy on the outside, tender on the inside without getting soggy.

Crispy Baked Onion Rings
YIELD: SERVES 4

PREP TIME: 4-12 HOURS FOR SOAKING, 25 MINUTES FOR BREADING
TOTAL TIME: 4-12 HOURS + 55 MINUTES

Crispy on the outside, tender on the inside without getting soggy. You won't even realize these onion rings are baked!

Ingredients:

2 large sweet onions, cut into 1/2 inch slices
1 quart (950ml) low fat buttermilk1
4 egg whites
2/3 cup (85g) whole wheat flour (or all-purpose) (measured correctly)
3/4 cup (125g) ground cornmeal
1 cup (60g) panko bread crumbs2
3/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon pepper
1/2 teaspoon paprika
Nonstick spray like PAM, olive oil spray, or coconut oil spray (found mine at Trader Joes)

Directions:

NOTE: At least 4 hours ahead of time, place the sliced onion rings into a large dish and pour buttermilk overtop. You don't have to drown the onions, just make sure they are somewhat submerged. Cover tightly and store in the refrigerator. In this step, you are soaking the onions, which will tenderize them. I strongly suggest soaking them for at least 12 hours for the best taste. I soaked mine overnight.

1. Once the onions have soaked, remove from the refrigerator. Set aside.

2. Preheat oven to 425°F (218°C). Line two large baking sheets with parchment paper or silicone baking mats.

3. In a medium bowl, beat the egg whites. Set aside.

4. In a large shallow dish (I used a pie dish), mix the whole wheat flour, cornmeal, bread crumbs, and the seasonings together until combined.

5. Remove each ring from the buttermilk and dip in egg whites. Immediately submerge in the bread crumb mixture, mixing around to coat the onion well. If the bread crumbs wont adhere, dip in egg whites and then the breading again. If you find you need more breading, make more.

6. Lay each breaded ring on the baking sheets in a single layer. You'll have two batches if your onions were quite large like mine. When all the rings are breaded, spray each with nonstick spray to "seal" the breading, which will prevent the breading from staying raw and allows it to bake onto the onion rings.

7. Bake each batch for 15 minutes, remove from the oven and flip each ring using tongs. Spray the other side with nonstick spray. Then bake for 15 more minutes. A note about bake time: all ovens are different! And everyone likes a different level of crispiness. I baked my onion rings in my oven for 30 minutes, rotating and flipping once, and they were perfectly brown and crisp. Just bake the rings until they reach your desired level of brownness.

8. Allow the onion rings to sit out for 10 minutes before digging in. Enjoy immediately.

Make ahead tip: Begin the night before by soaking your onions overnight in step 1. You can freeze baked onion rings for up to 2-3 months. Bake at 350°F (177°C) for 20 minutes or until warmed through.

Additional Notes: (1) Read above for why buttermilk is used and how to make your own at home. (2) Panko is a Japanese-style breadcrumb traditionally used as a coating for fried or baked foods. It's available in most major grocery stores near the stuffing. Panko is heavily preferred opposed to regular bread crumbs because they tend to stay crispier longer. You may buy seasoned or unseasoned and then add more/less seasonings to your breading if preferred. (3) Seasoning - you can flavor the breading with the seasonings listed or use more/less pepper, paprika, and salt. The recipe is written as if my breading was not seasoned. Some other seasonings to try? Lemon pepper and/or garlic powder. Whatever seasonings you prefer.

http://sallysbakingaddiction.com/2014/01/07/crispy-baked-onion-rings/

4. Homemade Pizza with Caramelized Onions, Blue Cheese and Thyme

Homemade Pizza with Caramelized Onions, Blue Cheese and Thyme

By: Samantha, selected from Planet Green
By Jerry James Stone, Planet Green

Its no secret, we love pizza. In fact, Americans eat 350 slices of pizza every second! But now theres a reason to eat a lot more. You wont need any fancy Italian flour or your oven to reach 950 degrees. Heck, you dont even need a pizza stone. You just need to love pizza.

This recipe was created by Kevin Schuder, Executive Chef at Yield Wine Bar, to pair with a bottle of Valeriano from our featured green wine maker Jacuzzi Family Vineyards. Valeriano is like a big bloody steak (and this is coming from a vegetarian!). Its bold, structured and tannic with flavors of summer cherries, currants and leather. But its also quite balanced, so it pairs nicely with food. But youre going to need a strong dish like this pizza to stand next to the Valeriano.

The best part of a homemade pizza is that it can be a bit messy. It doesnt have to be a perfect circle. Mine have ranged from oval-shaped to hexagons. Circles are for quitters!
Next: The Pizza Dough

Inspired by the dough from Pizzeria Delfina in San Francisco, this recipe makes 3 12″ pizza crusts.

Ingredients

1/2 t. fresh yeast (or 1/2 t. active dry yeast)
3/4 t. extra-virgin olive oil
1 cup tepid water (you may need an extra teaspoon or two)
3 cups all-purpose flour (or imported Caputo 00′ flour if you feel fancy)
1 1/2 T. kosher salt

Directions

1. In a large mixing bowl add the water then whisk in the yeast and olive oil.

2. Let the mixture stand for a few minutes.

3. Add the flour, mix into a homogenous ball.

4. Cover the mixture with a damp towel and let stand for 20 minutes.

5. Knead in the salt thoroughly.

6. Separate into 3 equal portions, place on a floured tray and lightly cover with plastic wrap.

7. Let it sit at room temperature for 4 hours until it each ball has doubled in size.

Remember, you could also purchase dough from the supermarket (Trader Joes has a nice whole wheat pizza dough) or hit up your favorite local pizzeria!

Next: Toppings

The best part of homemade pizza is you can top it however you like. One of my favorites is jalapenos and pineapple. But we want to complement our featured wineValeriano from Jacuzzi Family Vineyards.

Ingredients

5 large red onions
4 T. canola oil
Blue cheese (we suggest a local cheese)
Fresh thyme (dried is okay too)
Kosher salt
Grated Parmesan Cheese (optional)
Red chile flakes (optional)

Directions

1. Julienne all the red onions.

2. Begin heating a large heavy-bottomed pot or dutch oven.

3. Add the oil and the onions, and gently stir to break them up and distribute the oil.

4. Turn the heat to low.

5. Cook down the onions for about 3 hours, stirring periodically to prevent from burning.

6. Salt to taste.

7. The onions must be cooled down before they are added to the pizza.

8. Break the blue cheese into large crumbles and set in a bowl.

9. Strip the thyme from its stems and set aside.

Next: Shaping and Baking the Pizza

Sheet pan or Baking Stone
Parchment Paper
Your risen, pillowy dough
The toppings

Directions

1. Heat the baking sheet on your ovens highest temperature for 30 minutes.

2. Line the backside of a sheet pan with a layer of parchment paper.

3. Shape the dough by tapping the center to deflate it. Stretch it by pressing it with your fingers away from the center.

4. Grab it along the edges and turn it like you would a steering wheel and let gravity stretch it for you.

5. The trick is to grab the very edge so it is not paper thin in the middle nor very thick at the edge.

6. Give the dough a final stretch with the back of your hands if the shape or thickness still needs some correction.

7. Set the unbaked crust on the parchment paper.

8. Top with a layer of the caramelized onions.

9. Quickly, open the oven, pull the rack out partway, and slide the pizza with the parchment onto the already hot pan or pizza-stone in the oven. Push it back and close the door.

10. After 5 minutes, add the blue cheese and the thyme. Bake it for another minute.

11. Enjoy!

http://www.care2.com/greenliving/homemade-pizza-with-caramelized-onions-blue-cheese-and-thym


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Summary of 1st April, 2016* by Darowil 
*Gwen* had cataract surgery Thursday-home by 8.30AM and feeling good.-though the first eye is burning and tearing now. Will get it checked when her newly done eye is checked. Gwen will be going to help a cousin who is having a hip replacement on the 22nd. Gwen told us that *Marianne* is having a scope of her throatTuesday and biopsies of her thyroid Thursday (doctor is expecting at least 3 to be malignant)

*jheiens* 87yo SIL had extensive surgery for bowel cancer-including a large number of nodes involved. She will see an oncologist soon.

*bulldog* is busy with family members staying. Her sister and family are with them while they house hunt as they are moving closer to Betty.

*Pacer* reports that Bella has been discharged and is staying at Ronald McDonald house with her parents and home nurse. A few days being observed and developing a plan for home. Marys DH has a cold with surgery booked for next Monday- so a quick uneventful from the cold recovery is needed.

*Swedenmes* oldest son back in hospital. As is *Darowils*oldest daughter- but not getting the same sympathy. Both back home again early in the week with Darolwils daughter now in respite care for a week as she cant stay with her parents (after all Margaret has been kicked out of home!)

*vabchnonnie* is going on a road trip. Taking her time with limited set dates. Asking for prayer as many years since she has done a long trip.

*gagesmum* has moved into their new apartment, has very little there so far but has a truck and help organized so should soon be sorted. She has heard from *AZsticks* sent her love and hopes to get back here again soon.

Sam heard from *Strawberry* who has had back surgery- which was very traumatic and she is still not recovered. Requires more surgery- much of the current and future surgery is as a result of mess ups in the past.

*Spider* is having major problems with her feet- cortisone shots again this week. Looking at surgery in the future for plantar fasciitis

*sassafras*has a 2 hour ophthalmologist appointment Friday and a colonoscopy with biopsies after. *Swedenme*has decided that her dentist and mammogram is not such a tough day after all.

*Tami* has been given the OK to halve her thyroid dose- and is already feeling much better for it.

PHOTOS and etc by Kate and Julie
1 - *Gwen* - DD wearing new top
6 - *Tami* - DGKs
6 - *Swedenme * - Wreath
16 - *Rookie* - DGKs
22-*Poledra*  recent knitting for her Aunt and David.
25  *Gagesmom* view from her window
31  *Swedenme* Fat Fish cardigan and matching boots
34  *Pacer* Matthews Horse drawing and spring flowers with snow/ice
38  *Gagesmom* Snowing again
43  *Lurker* link from mjs, Her Majesty Queen Elizabeth at 90.
48  *Poledra*  Davids Sweater
48  *Bubba Love*  playing in the snow 
54  *oneapril* more snow
56  *purl2diva* the snow in Wisconsin.
58  *Kate*  photos from her break

RECIPES
2 - *Sam* - Gluten-free bread recipes (links)
9 - *Sam * - Peanut butter & jelly French toast
9 - *Sam* - PB & jelly pancakes/Deep fried PB & jelly
9 - *Sam* - Doughnuts with Brown Butter Vanilla Glaze
11 - *Poledra* - Chocolate peanut butter globs (link)
18-*Sam*  French Chocolate Mousse
18-*Sam * - Chocolate mousse Pie with Pretzel Crust
18 -*Sam* - Fish Fingers and Custard
18  *Sam* - Grammas Party Cake
27- *Sam*  Vitamin C Immune Booster Smoothie
27 -  - Chicken Cordon Bleu ll
27 -  - Golden Chicken Cordon Bleu
27 -  - Veal Cordon Bleu 
33  *Sam *  Chicago Style Deep Dish Pizza + link
33 -  - Caramel Sauce
33 -  - Soft and Chewy Caramel Candies + link
42  *Sam*  Caramel Popcorn
42 -  - Swedish Sandwich Layer Cake- Smorgastarta and link
45  *Sam*  Beaver Roast and link
45   - Beet and Apple Salad + link.

CRAFTS
25  *Poledra* link to pattern for her Aunts Wrap
53 - * Cashmeregma*  link for twisted stitch

[colour=blue]OTHERS[/color]
3 - *Gwen* - 'Think before you speak' jokes
10 - *Lurker * - Interesting facts
15 - *Gwen* - Jobs for cats (link)
19  *Budasha*  Dogs shall not pass (link)
19- * Budasha* - Challenge to Seniors
31  *Gwen*  link- Colonoscopy song
31  - link  Southern Women Say
41- * Lurker* Childrens saying from mjs.
45  *Sam*  link story of Lucca, a dog who served in the Military
59  * Cashmeregma* Glaucoma notes


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Here I am.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi Budasha, on page one for first time yay!
Update on our furry visitor, the little fat mouse didn't go outside Stu saw it dive under the fridge as he was making toast for breakfast. The cunning little thing had slurped up the peanut butter in the trap without getting caught. So a little tweaking of the trap, and bread with peanut butter and we try again to catch the intruder. It's a really fat little thing, possibly a pregnant female. Can't feel any empathy for it though, they are vermin and don't belong in the house.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Wow, have you outdone yourself with these recipes. So many that I like. Wish I'd had the butternut squash recipes after Easter. I had lots of leftovers to use up. I'm keeping all of these. Love the bloomin onions. Sound sooo good. Thanks Sam. 

It may be sunny in your neck of the woods but we've had grey skies and wind all week. Nasty, woke up to snow this morning but it's gone now. Weatherman said we were going to have a lovely Sunday with above freezing temps. Now it's changed to zero weather and snow expected and I'm going to visit an elderly aunt about an hour and a half away. My brother's driving so that's a good thing, but in my car.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi Budasha, on page one for first time yay!
> Update on our furry visitor, the little fat mouse didn't go outside Stu saw it dive under the fridge as he was making toast for breakfast. The cunning little thing had slurped up the peanut butter in the trap without getting caught. So a little tweaking of the trap, and bread with peanut butter and we try again to catch the intruder. It's a really fat little thing, possibly a pregnant female. Can't feel any empathy for it though, they are vermin and don't belong in the house.


She probably wanted to join you for breakfast :lol: I don't mind them as long as they know where they belong and it's not inside.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Will go back and read the recipes but wanted to remember to comment on a couple of questions from the last teaparty before I forgot.

Daralene and Kaye: Hannah does speak Spanish very well. She is getting a double degree; Spanish and International Affairs/Studies. Also her boyfriend's family are from South America (forget where right this moment; he was born in USA) so she had had lots of conversational practice to be sure.
I get tickled when I say she is getting her degree in International "Affairs" as BF's family is....well...international....(sorry, just some humor there). 

Eyes are doing great. Right eye that was reacting crazy this morning was just oil glands blocked by allergens. Has me doing antibiotic drops an extra week for that. All is good.  

Back to read from the beginning now.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Julie and Darowil, thanks for the summary. So helpful when one has missed a lot.

Julie, how are things with the water meter situation?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will go back and read the recipes but wanted to remember to comment on a couple of questions from the last teaparty before I forgot.
> 
> Daralene and Kaye: Hannah does speak Spanish very well. She is getting a double degree; Spanish and International Affairs/Studies. Also her boyfriend's family are from South America (forget where right this moment; he was born in USA) so she had had lots of conversational practice to be sure.
> I get tickled when I say she is getting her degree in International "Affairs" as BF's family is....well...international....(sorry, just some humor there).
> ...


International "affairs" comment is cute. Glad that your eyes are okay and that the right eye will be fine.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I am caught up so I think I'll go make something to eat (or at least heat up the leftovers).


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies. The recipes I have just skimmed through and already bookmarked several. Will go back later for a real read
Sam, your mixed weather sounds like ours, sunny and warm then cold wind and rain. Roll on summer.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Interesting recipes Sam. Particularly interested in the Cauliflower Soup, Spicy Black Bean Flautas to name a couple. Thanks! I think I have most of the stuff for the flautas and may make them soon. 

It is cold here! Suppose to be 32F in the morning and 29 Sunday!!! Ridiculous! It is time to start the garden but not with this cold snap for sure. DH wanted to put out some tomatoes this weekend but that sure isn't going to happen.

Nittergma meant to comment from last week's TP that I'm glad your move to the apartment went well. Are you still looking for employment? Miss seeing you posting more.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

martina said:


> Thank you Sam and ladies. The recipes I have just skimmed through and already bookmarked several. Will go back later for a real read
> Sam, your mixed weather sounds like ours, sunny and warm then cold wind and rain. Roll on summer.


 :thumbup:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

I thought I would share with you all something I had made from my mothers and my rings after she passed. She loved monarch butterflies, so I designed and had made this ring in memory of her. I have just been to have it resized as it was loose. I also took My dads gold rings and bits and pieces I've had of theirs for past 9 years, and decided to have an infinity 3 loop pendant made with an amethyst which was amongst the pieces. Will get it in about 4 weeks. As you will see the jeweller is very talented and I love my very unusual ring he made for me.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Lovely, Fan, and so meaningful, for you. Such a great idea and end result! Hugs!


Fan said:


> I thought I would share with you all something I had made from my mothers and my rings after she passed. She loved monarch butterflies, so I designed and had made this ring in memory of her. I have just been to have it resized as it was loose. I also took My dads gold rings and bits and pieces I've had of theirs for past 9 years, and decided to have an infinity 3 loop pendant made with an amethyst which was amongst the pieces. Will get it in about 4 weeks. As you will see the jeweller is very talented and I love my very unusual ring he made for me.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Good evening. Fan...I am sorry that the intruder has not gotten the hint to get out of your house. I do hope you catch that fat mouse and let it know that it is not welcome in your home.

Sam...Thanks for all the wonderful recipes that you provide us with. So glad that Bailey has returned home safely.

Gwen...I am happy to read that your surgery has gone well.

We are on crunch time for getting Matthew's picture framed and turned in to the art museum. It is finished and at the printer right now. I hope to pick it up by Tuesday and get it to the framer.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Thank you Sam for the recipes. I am excited to try the Portzelsky. (sp). I have never heard of such a dish and they sound rather like fritters. Thank you also to those with summaries and updates. Spring is here I believe, with blossoming trees. Even the tiny apricot start in the back yard has about 5 blossoms. Of course, as in most years, it will probably succumb to a hard freeze which usually takes place just as it is in full bloom. But, "Hope springs eternal in the human breast" and I hope this year I may have an apricot.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Fan that is beautiful and what a wonderful tribute to your mother. Wear it with pride and love.


Fan said:


> I thought I would share with you all something I had made from my mothers and my rings after she passed. She loved monarch butterflies, so I designed and had made this ring in memory of her. I have just been to have it resized as it was loose. I also took My dads gold rings and bits and pieces I've had of theirs for past 9 years, and decided to have an infinity 3 loop pendant made with an amethyst which was amongst the pieces. Will get it in about 4 weeks. As you will see the jeweller is very talented and I love my very unusual ring he made for me.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great picture. Hope you get it framed in time.



pacer said:


> Good evening. Fan...I am sorry that the intruder has not gotten the hint to get out of your house. I do hope you catch that fat mouse and let it know that it is not welcome in your home.
> 
> Sam...Thanks for all the wonderful recipes that you provide us with. So glad that Bailey has returned home safely.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Kaye I forgot to respond to your question about DD and Oxford. She is still on a waiting list; she was accepted but o room right now. She has not made any decision and doubt she will until after the summer. Have no idea when an opening is expected either so.....just a wait and see. I do hope she will accept but either way it is such an honor to have been accepted. Time will tell.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fan that is beautiful and what a wonderful tribute to your mother. Wear it with pride and love.


Thanks Gwen yes it is very special to me. I just looked outside at the swan plant and it has 6 monarch caterpillars and 3 chrysalis on it. Just hope they all hatch before weather gets too chilly. They are such beautiful delicate things.'Whenever I see one of the butterflies I know mum is close by.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> I thought I would share with you all something I had made from my mothers and my rings after she passed. She loved monarch butterflies, so I designed and had made this ring in memory of her. I have just been to have it resized as it was loose. I also took My dads gold rings and bits and pieces I've had of theirs for past 9 years, and decided to have an infinity 3 loop pendant made with an amethyst which was amongst the pieces. Will get it in about 4 weeks. As you will see the jeweller is very talented and I love my very unusual ring he made for me.


Beautiful. A great way to remember your parents. An idea for me to remember my DH. I offered his son his rings but he didn't want them so maybe I can have them melted down and something made.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Pacer, Matthew did a wonderful job of the horse.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Great picture. Hope you get it framed in time.


We ordered the framing materials at the start of the week so it should be done in time to enter.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

budasha said:


> Pacer, Matthew did a wonderful job of the horse.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> Beautiful. A great way to remember your parents. An idea for me to remember my DH. I offered his son his rings but he didn't want them so maybe I can have them melted down and something made.


Thank you, Yes it's a great way to remember our family and keep them close, by wearing something special. I chose the infinity symbol as it represents the trinity, 3 loops for 3 of us mum dad and me, and it's also a Celtic symbol, of my Scottish, Isle of Man, heritage. Amethyst was mums favourite and represents healing and calm, which I need after all the family mayhem, and the sad incident with cat this week. 
I was born on 4th July, which means I'm a cancerian, sensitive, emotional, and very family minded, that's me for sure.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> Here I am.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad both eyes were fine.

love the international 'affairs'. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Will go back and read the recipes but wanted to remember to comment on a couple of questions from the last teaparty before I forgot.
> 
> Daralene and Kaye: Hannah does speak Spanish very well. She is getting a double degree; Spanish and International Affairs/Studies. Also her boyfriend's family are from South America (forget where right this moment; he was born in USA) so she had had lots of conversational practice to be sure.
> I get tickled when I say she is getting her degree in International "Affairs" as BF's family is....well...international....(sorry, just some humor there).
> ...


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

We received a phone call tonight regarding Matthew's drawing talents. Someone is interested in talking to him about illustrations for a book. What an honor to even be considered for. We will be looking into this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is a lovely ring fan - will be anxious to see your pendant when it is finished. --- sam



Fan said:


> I thought I would share with you all something I had made from my mothers and my rings after she passed. She loved monarch butterflies, so I designed and had made this ring in memory of her. I have just been to have it resized as it was loose. I also took My dads gold rings and bits and pieces I've had of theirs for past 9 years, and decided to have an infinity 3 loop pendant made with an amethyst which was amongst the pieces. Will get it in about 4 weeks. As you will see the jeweller is very talented and I love my very unusual ring he made for me.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

why is it at the printer? don't you frame the original? --- sam



pacer said:


> Good evening. Fan...I am sorry that the intruder has not gotten the hint to get out of your house. I do hope you catch that fat mouse and let it know that it is not welcome in your home.
> 
> Sam...Thanks for all the wonderful recipes that you provide us with. So glad that Bailey has returned home safely.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so exciting - well done mathew. --- sam



pacer said:


> We received a phone call tonight regarding Matthew's drawing talents. Someone is interested in talking to him about illustrations for a book. What an honor to even be considered for. We will be looking into this.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Exotic Meat Market
Exotic Meat Market established in 1969 delivers hard to find Exotic Meats from all over the world at your door in the USA and Canada.
American Beaver Meat
Beaver Meat
Beaver Meat | Buy Exotic Meats | Game Meats on sale | Exotic Meat Market

Beaver meat is dark red, fine grained, moist and tender, and when properly prepared, is similar in flavor to roast pork. It is usually slow-cooked in a broth, and was a valuable food source to Native Americans.

Beaver Cajun Sausage - 16 oz. package (4 links)
Beaver Cajun Sausage - 16 oz. package (4 links)
Regular price: $29.99
Sale price: $19.99
Beaver Cajun Sausage - 16 oz. package (4 links) BEAVERCAJUNSAUSAGE
Add to cart
Beaver Garlic Basil Sausage - 16 oz. package (4 links)
Beaver Garlic Basil Sausage - 16 oz. package (4 links)
Regular price: $24.99
Sale price: $19.99
Beaver Garlic Basil Sausage - 16 oz. package (4 links) BEAVERGARLICSAUSAGE
Add to cart
Beaver Hot Dogs - 1 Lb. Average 5 to 6 Hot Dogs per package
Beaver Hot Dogs - 1 Lb. Average 5 to 6 Hot Dogs per package
Regular price: $39.99
Sale price: $29.99
Beaver Hot Dogs - 1 Lb. Average 5 to 6 Hot Dogs per package BEAVERHOTDOGS1601
Add to cart
Beaver Tail
Beaver Tail
Regular price: $49.99
Sale price: $29.99
Beaver Tail BEAVERTAIL
Add to cart
Beaver Burgers - 4 Burgers Per Lb. 
Beaver Burgers - 4 Burgers Per Lb.
Regular price: $49.99
Sale price: $39.99
Beaver Burgers - 4 Burgers Per Lb. BEAVERBURGERS1601
Add to cart
Beaver Stew Meat - 16 oz.
Beaver Stew Meat - 16 oz.
Regular price: $49.99
Sale price: $39.99
Beaver Stew Meat - 16 oz. BVGRD
Add to cart
Beaver Hind Legs - Bone In - 2 to 3 Lbs. Each
Beaver Hind Legs - Bone In - 2 to 3 Lbs. Each
Regular price: $129.99
Sale price: $79.99
Beaver Hind Legs - Bone In - 2 to 3 Lbs. Each BHL203
Add to cart
Beaver Hind Legs - Bone In - 3 to 4 Lbs. Each
Beaver Hind Legs - Bone In - 3 to 4 Lbs. Each
Regular price: $129.99
Sale price: $59.99
Beaver Hind Legs - Bone In - 3 to 4 Lbs. Each BHL304
This item is currently out of stock!
Beaver Hind Legs - Bone In - 4 to 5 Lbs. Each
Beaver Hind Legs - Bone In - 4 to 5 Lbs. Each
Regular price: $159.99
Sale price: $69.99
Beaver Hind Legs - Bone In - 4 to 5 Lbs. Each BHL405
This item is currently out of stock!

http://www.exoticmeatmarkets.com/ambeme.html


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

thewren said:


> why is it at the printer? don't you frame the original? --- sam


We are having cards made from the picture.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Beautiful ring and symbolism.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Gwen,

i just read an article that listed Athens, GA as one of the 25 best places for retirement.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG....that is phenomenal! How exciting this could be. Tell Matthew congratulations; just be considered and approached about this is fantastic! Woohoo!!!!


pacer said:


> We received a phone call tonight regarding Matthew's drawing talents. Someone is interested in talking to him about illustrations for a book. What an honor to even be considered for. We will be looking into this.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I think you should be the first (and maybe only) one to try this delicacy. LOL


thewren said:


> Exotic Meat Market
> Exotic Meat Market established in 1969 delivers hard to find Exotic Meats from all over the world at your door in the USA and Canada.
> American Beaver Meat
> Beaver Meat
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Yes it is! I read a similar artiicle quite awhile back. Move on down here. Lot of cultural diversity and services gor young and older alike. Not too big and not too small. Close to mountains and beach. Can you guess that years and years ago I worked for the Chamber of Commerce? LOL At least come for a visit!



purl2diva said:


> Gwen,
> 
> i just read an article that listed Athens, GA as one of the 25 best places for retirement.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Getting hungry so off to rummage in the kitchen; (no beaver meat either!)
TTYL


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Beaver meat mmm, I wondered if it would be something the Native American folk would eat, and I was right. It sure would be an interesting different thing to try. If you didn't know what it was it would probably be quite tasty. 
Maybe we should have mouse burgers tonight if can catch it lol!


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello My Sweet Angels,
I just had a minute so thought I would post you a quick note.
As Gwen probably told you all my daughter Allyson and her family of five along with two dogs (one is a great dane & one a yorkie) & two cats has moved in with us for a short while (thinking about three weeks) until the home she has purchased is ready for them to move in. We have prayed for a long time for her former house to sell as it was not located in a good school district and was too far out. The home they are moving in to is in a great school district and has children the little ones will be able to make friends with and play with. Even though we are cramped, we all work together and get along great. My main job is to keep meals for everyone and Jim has helped some by grilling out.
Everyone here knows Wed is my knitting day and the kitchen is closed for me and we all manage.
I think Gwen may have told you but I have been working on 50 knitted dolls for the OCC ministry. I have 7 left to make. Then I get to put faces on them, stuff them, and seam the arms and legs. So, I am excited I am going to be able to meet my goal.
I must tell you I have spent my allowance for the past few months solely on yarns to make them pretty and I have knitted so steadily that my hands hurt and are sore. I plan to just knit a dishcloth or too (saw a post of one the KPers in which they took the Grandmothers Favorite pattern and knitted a little in one corner with the RH Scrubby yarn and the rest with the cotton yarn. My girls love these dishcloths. I also will be starting the crocheted granny rectangle to cover Jims chair.
Mel, I have tried to stay up on things with you hon and continue to pray for brighter days for you and Gage.
Joy, I have also continued to pray for your daughter as she endevers to start over.
Mary, thrilled to hear of the new opportunity for Matthew.
Gwen, glad the eye surgery is over and hope things will be all up hill now.
Have to run but will check in as I can right now.
I CONTINUE TO LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Julie and Darowil, thanks for the summary. So helpful when one has missed a lot.
> 
> Julie, how are things with the water meter situation?


Still no invoice for me to pay, have yet to try and figure out which meter is mine- waiting for an helping hand.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

My dear Betty, if only you could know face-to-face just how much we love you back. My goodness, girl, you'd have to carry all that love in bushel baskets!!!!

It is so good to hear from you again, and your new avatar pic looks just gorgeous. I miss you terribly and am looking forward to your being able to join us much more often. 

Ohio Joy


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Replied on tail end of last week. I'm home. No cancer. Macular degeneration at beginning stages and shouldn't be a problem for at least 10 years! Yeah. Now to catch up on sleep. Maya is a squirrelly mess as I haven't walked her in three days.
Sam, veggie soups sound good. Ladies thank you for summaries.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Marking my spot.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

pacer said:


> We received a phone call tonight regarding Matthew's drawing talents. Someone is interested in talking to him about illustrations for a book. What an honor to even be considered for. We will be looking into this.


That is indeed an honour. The horse is stunning.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Replied on tail end of last week. I'm home. No cancer. Macular degeneration at beginning stages and shouldn't be a problem for at least 10 years! Yeah. Now to catch up on sleep. Maya is a squirrelly mess as I haven't walked her in three days.
> Sam, veggie soups sound good. Ladies thank you for summaries.


Glad you are home. Have a good rest.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Beautiful ring and symbolism.


I agree, it's a great idea.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

pacer said:


> We received a phone call tonight regarding Matthew's drawing talents. Someone is interested in talking to him about illustrations for a book. What an honor to even be considered for. We will be looking into this.


How wonderful this is. I think he would be a wonderful illustrator. I think his horse is exquisite.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

pacer said:


> We received a phone call tonight regarding Matthew's drawing talents. Someone is interested in talking to him about illustrations for a book. What an honor to even be considered for. We will be looking into this.


How wonderful this is. I think he would be a wonderful illustrator. I think his horse is exquisite.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will go back and read the recipes but wanted to remember to comment on a couple of questions from the last teaparty before I forgot.
> 
> Daralene and Kaye: Hannah does speak Spanish very well. She is getting a double degree; Spanish and International Affairs/Studies. Also her boyfriend's family are from South America (forget where right this moment; he was born in USA) so she had had lots of conversational practice to be sure.
> I get tickled when I say she is getting her degree in International "Affairs" as BF's family is....well...international....(sorry, just some humor there).
> ...


Good news on the eyes. I don't know if Hannah is aware, but Spanish in South America is not the same Spanish spoken in Spain. Have a friend from Guatamala whose son married a young lady from Spain. Some is similar so she should be able to get the basic please and thank yous across, at least.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> I thought I would share with you all something I had made from my mothers and my rings after she passed. She loved monarch butterflies, so I designed and had made this ring in memory of her. I have just been to have it resized as it was loose. I also took My dads gold rings and bits and pieces I've had of theirs for past 9 years, and decided to have an infinity 3 loop pendant made with an amethyst which was amongst the pieces. Will get it in about 4 weeks. As you will see the jeweller is very talented and I love my very unusual ring he made for me.


Oh, that is beautiful! Such a wonderful way to remember your parents. Your pendant sounds equally beautiful.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I think you should be the first (and maybe only) one to try this delicacy. LOL


I have had beaver many times in the past. I did not think it tasted like pork though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you, Sam, and ladies for the start and summary. I know my kids would like some of the recipes. and the blueberry rolls sound heavenly!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Good evening. Fan...I am sorry that the intruder has not gotten the hint to get out of your house. I do hope you catch that fat mouse and let it know that it is not welcome in your home.
> 
> Sam...Thanks for all the wonderful recipes that you provide us with. So glad that Bailey has returned home safely.
> 
> ...


We all say it every time you post one of Matthew's pictures, but it is so true. He gets better every time! I don't think I could pick a favorite if I had to.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> We received a phone call tonight regarding Matthew's drawing talents. Someone is interested in talking to him about illustrations for a book. What an honor to even be considered for. We will be looking into this.


Congratulations, Matthew! Such an honor, and you would do a wonderful job on the illustrations!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I think you should be the first (and maybe only) one to try this delicacy. LOL


Sam, you cook it (minus any garlic) and I will taste it! Just tasted duck for the first time, and loved it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Yes it is! I read a similar artiicle quite awhile back. Move on down here. Lot of cultural diversity and services gor young and older alike. Not too big and not too small. Close to mountains and beach. Can you guess that years and years ago I worked for the Chamber of Commerce? LOL At least come for a visit!


Considering that visit. Might not be as soon as I would like, though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Angels,
> I just had a minute so thought I would post you a quick note.
> As Gwen probably told you all my daughter Allyson and her family of five along with two dogs (one is a great dane & one a yorkie) & two cats has moved in with us for a short while (thinking about three weeks) until the home she has purchased is ready for them to move in. We have prayed for a long time for her former house to sell as it was not located in a good school district and was too far out. The home they are moving in to is in a great school district and has children the little ones will be able to make friends with and play with. Even though we are cramped, we all work together and get along great. My main job is to keep meals for everyone and Jim has helped some by grilling out.
> Everyone here knows Wed is my knitting day and the kitchen is closed for me and we all manage.
> ...


Hello Betty! I love the new avitar photo! You are a beautiful lady. I am glad your DD's home sold, and they have found a new one in an area they are happy with. Congratulations meeting your goal for the dolls. Do you have any bouncy balls? If not, go to the Dollar Tree, or whatever Dollar store you have there, and in the toy department you will find some. On a table, lay your hand on the ball, but don't put any pressure on the ball. Just the weight of your hand is all you want. Now roll the ball so that it massages your palm and fingers/thumb. Remember, NO PRESSURE. This will help with the cramping in your hands from so much knitting and crocheting.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> My dear Betty, if only you could know face-to-face just how much we love you back. My goodness, girl, you'd have to carry all that love in bushel baskets!!!!
> 
> It is so good to hear from you again, and your new avatar pic looks just gorgeous. I miss you terribly and am looking forward to your being able to join us much more often.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Still no invoice for me to pay, have yet to try and figure out which meter is mine- waiting for an helping hand.


 :thumbdown: Hope you get that helping hand soon, and have a very low invoice to pay.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Replied on tail end of last week. I'm home. No cancer. Macular degeneration at beginning stages and shouldn't be a problem for at least 10 years! Yeah. Now to catch up on sleep. Maya is a squirrelly mess as I haven't walked her in three days.
> Sam, veggie soups sound good. Ladies thank you for summaries.


Great news! Sleep well. Just tell Maya to please be patient. She will get her walks as soon as you can.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 5 caught up, and will see you all tomorrow. Prayers and hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan wrote:
Hi Budasha, on page one for first time yay!
Update on our furry visitor, the little fat mouse didn't go outside Stu saw it dive under the fridge as he was making toast for breakfast. The cunning little thing had slurped up the peanut butter in the trap without getting caught. So a little tweaking of the trap, and bread with peanut butter and we try again to catch the intruder. It's a really fat little thing, possibly a pregnant female. Can't feel any empathy for it though, they are vermin and don't belong in the house.


She probably wanted to join you for breakfast I don't mind them as long as they know where they belong and it's not inside.

Liz

The funny thing is that as I read it I missed the he and read dived under the fridge and cooking pancakes for breakfast, Needless to say it didn't take me long to work out the mouse was not the one cooking the pancakes! Now if the mouse really was that smart it would be worth keeping it...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> I thought I would share with you all something I had made from my mothers and my rings after she passed. She loved monarch butterflies, so I designed and had made this ring in memory of her. I have just been to have it resized as it was loose. I also took My dads gold rings and bits and pieces I've had of theirs for past 9 years, and decided to have an infinity 3 loop pendant made with an amethyst which was amongst the pieces. Will get it in about 4 weeks. As you will see the jeweller is very talented and I love my very unusual ring he made for me.


Lovely Fan- and especially so with the meaning behind it for you.
Any change with your SIL?


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Fabulous drawing, Pacer! Well done, Matthew!!


pacer said:


> Good evening. Fan...I am sorry that the intruder has not gotten the hint to get out of your house. I do hope you catch that fat mouse and let it know that it is not welcome in your home.
> 
> Sam...Thanks for all the wonderful recipes that you provide us with. So glad that Bailey has returned home safely.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sam, what's not to love about beaver hind legs!? Good eats!


thewren said:


> Exotic Meat Market
> Exotic Meat Market established in 1969 delivers hard to find Exotic Meats from all over the world at your door in the USA and Canada.
> American Beaver Meat
> Beaver Meat
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> We received a phone call tonight regarding Matthew's drawing talents. Someone is interested in talking to him about illustrations for a book. What an honor to even be considered for. We will be looking into this.


Wow how exciting is that- as you say what an honour even if nothing comes of it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I think you should be the first (and maybe only) one to try this delicacy. LOL


Well I was going to ask if anyone had eaten beaver meat. Caren answered me before I even asked!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Beaver meat mmm, I wondered if it would be something the Native American folk would eat, and I was right. It sure would be an interesting different thing to try. If you didn't know what it was it would probably be quite tasty.
> Maybe we should have mouse burgers tonight if can catch it lol!


Not too many burgers in a mouse though- only problem with the idea of course


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, Yes it's a great way to remember our family and keep them close, by wearing something special. I chose the infinity symbol as it represents the trinity, 3 loops for 3 of us mum dad and me, and it's also a Celtic symbol, of my Scottish, Isle of Man, heritage. Amethyst was mums favourite and represents healing and calm, which I need after all the family mayhem, and the sad incident with cat this week.
> I was born on 4th July, which means I'm a cancerian, sensitive, emotional, and very family minded, that's me for sure.


You have chosen well.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> We received a phone call tonight regarding Matthew's drawing talents. Someone is interested in talking to him about illustrations for a book. What an honor to even be considered for. We will be looking into this.


That is outstanding. Way to go Matthew.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> Exotic Meat Market
> Exotic Meat Market established in 1969 delivers hard to find Exotic Meats from all over the world at your door in the USA and Canada.
> American Beaver Meat
> Beaver Meat
> ...


Sure looks like there's a market for beaver. Not my cup of tea. Beaver tails (not actually beaver tails) are sold in Ottawa during their Winterlude. Apparently they are quite popular. I'm not sure what they're made of but I think it's on the sweet side...maybe something like a waffle.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Beaver meat mmm, I wondered if it would be something the Native American folk would eat, and I was right. It sure would be an interesting different thing to try. If you didn't know what it was it would probably be quite tasty.
> Maybe we should have mouse burgers tonight if can catch it lol!


Mouse burgers are not for me either....yuck. :hunf:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Angels,
> I just had a minute so thought I would post you a quick note.
> As Gwen probably told you all my daughter Allyson and her family of five along with two dogs (one is a great dane & one a yorkie) & two cats has moved in with us for a short while (thinking about three weeks) until the home she has purchased is ready for them to move in. We have prayed for a long time for her former house to sell as it was not located in a good school district and was too far out. The home they are moving in to is in a great school district and has children the little ones will be able to make friends with and play with. Even though we are cramped, we all work together and get along great. My main job is to keep meals for everyone and Jim has helped some by grilling out.
> Everyone here knows Wed is my knitting day and the kitchen is closed for me and we all manage.
> ...


Lovely to hear from you Betty. 
I remember you saying a long time ago that you hoped Allyson could move into a better school district. How great that they will be able to do so. Its not easy for any of you sharing a house I'm sure- but worth it for a while.
Well done for persevering with those little dolls- know comes the part I would not like,-putting them together and getting them looking nice


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Angels,
> I just had a minute so thought I would post you a quick note.
> As Gwen probably told you all my daughter Allyson and her family of five along with two dogs (one is a great dane & one a yorkie) & two cats has moved in with us for a short while (thinking about three weeks) until the home she has purchased is ready for them to move in. and I have knitted so steadily that my hands hurt and are sore. I plan to just knit a dishcloth or too (saw a post of one the KPers in which they took the Grandmothers Favorite pattern and knitted a little in one corner with the RH Scrubby yarn and the rest with the cotton yarn. My girls love these dishcloths. I also will be starting the crocheted granny rectangle to cover Jims chair.
> 
> I CONTINUE TO LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


You have a house full and your hands full. What a busy lady. I see you have a new picture in your avatar. Lovely lady.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Still no invoice for me to pay, have yet to try and figure out which meter is mine- waiting for an helping hand.


Wow, I find this unbelievable. You would think the local power utility would be in a hurry to straighten this out so they could get paid. On the other hand, maybe the employees only work at one speed.....slow.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Replied on tail end of last week. I'm home. No cancer. Macular degeneration at beginning stages and shouldn't be a problem for at least 10 years! Yeah. Now to catch up on sleep. Maya is a squirrelly mess as I haven't walked her in three days.
> Sam, veggie soups sound good. Ladies thank you for summaries.


Yeah for no cancer. Did you get any suggestions on how to keep the macular degen. from progressing?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good news on the eyes. I don't know if Hannah is aware, but Spanish in South America is not the same Spanish spoken in Spain. Have a friend from Guatamala whose son married a young lady from Spain. Some is similar so she should be able to get the basic please and thank yous across, at least.


Don't they speak Portugese in South America?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have had beaver many times in the past. I did not think it tasted like pork though.


Well, at least one of us has tried it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> Fan wrote:
> Hi Budasha, on page one for first time yay!
> Update on our furry visitor, the little fat mouse didn't go outside Stu saw it dive under the fridge as he was making toast for breakfast. The cunning little thing had slurped up the peanut butter in the trap without getting caught. So a little tweaking of the trap, and bread with peanut butter and we try again to catch the intruder. It's a really fat little thing, possibly a pregnant female. Can't feel any empathy for it though, they are vermin and don't belong in the house.
> 
> ...


You are too funny :lol: :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Okay, I'm done for the night. Have a good night all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Don't they speak Portugese in South America?


Some countries speak Portuguese and some Spanish- no idea which ones speak which though (or even whether some speak other languages).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Okay, I'm done for the night. Have a good night all.


Night night and sleep well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

David rang this morning to say he thinks I can go back home for a while at least. There are a couple of times we will have to be out the house- but for just inconvenience i think it is better to be there than with Vicky and Brett. Elizabeth will start to think I live here-which in our culture is not ideal.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you betty - you have been missed. love the new avatar. i can not imagine having six people move in along with their animals - you all must have the patience of job. hope the new house is all they want it to be. do not over do. that is like telling the river to change its course. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Angels,
> I just had a minute so thought I would post you a quick note.
> As Gwen probably told you all my daughter Allyson and her family of five along with two dogs (one is a great dane & one a yorkie) & two cats has moved in with us for a short while (thinking about three weeks) until the home she has purchased is ready for them to move in. We have prayed for a long time for her former house to sell as it was not located in a good school district and was too far out. The home they are moving in to is in a great school district and has children the little ones will be able to make friends with and play with. Even though we are cramped, we all work together and get along great. My main job is to keep meals for everyone and Jim has helped some by grilling out.
> Everyone here knows Wed is my knitting day and the kitchen is closed for me and we all manage.
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is all good news. you deserve a nap. then you can walk maya. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> Replied on tail end of last week. I'm home. No cancer. Macular degeneration at beginning stages and shouldn't be a problem for at least 10 years! Yeah. Now to catch up on sleep. Maya is a squirrelly mess as I haven't walked her in three days.
> Sam, veggie soups sound good. Ladies thank you for summaries.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i still think his picture of the three dogs looking in the window is his best - at least it is my favorite - love that picture. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> We all say it every time you post one of Matthew's pictures, but it is so true. He gets better every time! I don't think I could pick a favorite if I had to.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think in brazil. --- sam



budasha said:


> Don't they speak Portugese in South America?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lovely Fan- and especially so with the meaning behind it for you.
> Any change with your SIL?


No news re SIL, everyone is stepping back and letting her get on with life, as we are all trying to calm down after all her awful behaviour etc. Her nasty temper, and sarcasm is very off putting, when you're on receiving end.
Thank you re my choices for the ring, and new piece. I've taken some time to decide what I want, and now I've done it. I have a belcher style gold chain which I'm going to wear the pendant on. Stu bought it for me for Christmas several years ago, and I wear it a lot. 
As for the mouse, I'd need a whole colony of them to fill a burger lol!
It's still lurking somewhere, just hope it comes out to eat, and get the big nudge into the next world when we are out tonight.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Hello friends just thought I would let you all know about my awesome day&#128522;
Bonnie and I had a really nice visit today while her cousin went for an appointment at the hospital &#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;&#128079;&#127995;

It was so nice to meet up with someone from our tea party ! I so enjoyed our time. She is going back home tomorrow so praying she has a safe trip.
I wonder who else I will someday meet up with &#129303;
BIG HUGS TO YOU ALL AND PRAYERS


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Wow, I find this unbelievable. You would think the local power utility would be in a hurry to straighten this out so they could get paid. On the other hand, maybe the employees only work at one speed.....slow.


Not sure- problem could be Nasir is on a 'go slow'.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Fran the rings looks pretty what a wonderful way to remember someone special !
Happy Birthday &#127874; Aprilone have a wonderful day!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Don't they speak Portugese in South America?


Only in Brazil.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

We'll need to get off to bed, the little foster baby will soon be up for another feed. He sure is a cute little man 9 weeks old &#10084;&#65039;
Would like to also thank everyone for the prayers and concern while I went through the cancer surgery. So nice to know many are walking with you through a hard time. Feeling great just waiting now for another test to get another concern out of the way.
Night take care my friends &#128150;


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

A new week, and I'm already far behind. I went to the Mavericks game tonight. It was my last one for the season. I have been going to 10 games a year for awhile, but the people that have been going with me don't want to do it anymore. So I hope I will choose a few games to make and get better seats! I have enjoyed it, but I guess it has run its course.

My DD is getting married! I think that has been one reason I haven't been on very much. She has said for years that she wants doilies on the tables. I know we have some of my DM's, but I don't know where they are. Anyway, I have been busy knitting some. I have to say that I'm really getting into it. I did decide to use size 3 cotton and not the usual size 10. And I'm using a size 3 needle. The first one I did was with size 10 on 1's and it took forever. It was also very tedious. The larger versions are much quicker.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Will go back and read the recipes but wanted to remember to comment on a couple of questions from the last teaparty before I forgot.
> 
> Daralene and Kaye: Hannah does speak Spanish very well. She is getting a double degree; Spanish and International Affairs/Studies. Also her boyfriend's family are from South America (forget where right this moment; he was born in USA) so she had had lots of conversational practice to be sure.
> I get tickled when I say she is getting her degree in International "Affairs" as BF's family is....well...international....(sorry, just some humor there).
> ...


LOL! I like that "Foreign Affairs". 
Glad that it was just blocked glands.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow, already up to 7 pages, I will have to get caught up in the morning, going to head to bed, spend an hour and half trying to change the wifi password as I had given it to the teen across the street one day when their's was down and she needed to do school work, mom wants to restrict her access now so I needed to change it, what a pain, she asked me not to give it to her next time she asks.  Not a problem, I can say no with no problem.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Eyes are doing great. Right eye that was reacting crazy this morning was just oil glands blocked by allergens. Has me doing antibiotic drops an extra week for that. All is good.
> 
> Back to read from the beginning now.


Glad to hear that your eyes are doing well Gwen


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fan that is beautiful and what a wonderful tribute to your mother. Wear it with pride and love.


Your ring is lovely Fan , think I might do something similar with my dad's ring


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> We received a phone call tonight regarding Matthew's drawing talents. Someone is interested in talking to him about illustrations for a book. What an honor to even be considered for. We will be looking into this.


Fantastic news Mary . Congratulations Mathew and your horse is lovely . I am waiting eagerly to see if I can vote for you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> My dear Betty, if only you could know face-to-face just how much we love you back. My goodness, girl, you'd have to carry all that love in bushel baskets!!!!
> 
> It is so good to hear from you again, and your new avatar pic looks just gorgeous. I miss you terribly and am looking forward to your being able to join us much more often.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Hello Betty I agree with everything Joy says . You are one beautiful woman inside and outside


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Replied on tail end of last week. I'm home. No cancer. Macular degeneration at beginning stages and shouldn't be a problem for at least 10 years! Yeah. Now to catch up on sleep. Maya is a squirrelly mess as I haven't walked her in three days.
> Sam, veggie soups sound good. Ladies thank you for summaries.


Such good news Joy . I think mishka would be quite happy sometimes if I missed out the walks she is definitely a house dog .


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Just marking my spot. Gosh another week already!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> I thought I would share with you all something I had made from my mothers and my rings after she passed. She loved monarch butterflies, so I designed and had made this ring in memory of her. I have just been to have it resized as it was loose. I also took My dads gold rings and bits and pieces I've had of theirs for past 9 years, and decided to have an infinity 3 loop pendant made with an amethyst which was amongst the pieces. Will get it in about 4 weeks. As you will see the jeweller is very talented and I love my very unusual ring he made for me.


What a great idea and the ring is gorgeous! :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Pacer, Matthew did a wonderful job of the horse.


He sure did.... fantastic.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> We received a phone call tonight regarding Matthew's drawing talents. Someone is interested in talking to him about illustrations for a book. What an honor to even be considered for. We will be looking into this.


Oh my goodness, Matthew you should be sooo proud of yourself! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> Exotic Meat Market
> Exotic Meat Market established in 1969 delivers hard to find Exotic Meats from all over the world at your door in the USA and Canada.
> American Beaver Meat
> 
> :shock: Aaaw, to me that would be like eating a platypus..... not for me.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

jheiens said:


> My dear Betty, if only you could know face-to-face just how much we love you back. My goodness, girl, you'd have to carry all that love in bushel baskets!!!!
> 
> It is so good to hear from you again, and your new avatar pic looks just gorgeous. I miss you terribly and am looking forward to your being able to join us much more often.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Replied on tail end of last week. I'm home. No cancer. Macular degeneration at beginning stages and shouldn't be a problem for at least 10 years! Yeah. Now to catch up on sleep. Maya is a squirrelly mess as I haven't walked her in three days.
> Sam, veggie soups sound good. Ladies thank you for summaries.


Good news. I hope you managed to catch up on the sleep.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I think you should be the first (and maybe only) one to try this delicacy. LOL


I think so too. LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> No news re SIL, everyone is stepping back and letting her get on with life, as we are all trying to calm down after all her awful behaviour etc. Her nasty temper, and sarcasm is very off putting, when you're on receiving end.
> Thank you re my choices for the ring, and new piece. I've taken some time to decide what I want, and now I've done it. I have a belcher style gold chain which I'm going to wear the pendant on. Stu bought it for me for Christmas several years ago, and I wear it a lot.
> As for the mouse, I'd need a whole colony of them to fill a burger lol!
> It's still lurking somewhere, just hope it comes out to eat, and get the big nudge into the next world when we are out tonight.


I hope you have success with the mouse issue!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello friends just thought I would let you all know about my awesome day😊
> Bonnie and I had a really nice visit today while her cousin went for an appointment at the hospital 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻
> 
> It was so nice to meet up with someone from our tea party ! I so enjoyed our time. She is going back home tomorrow so praying she has a safe trip.
> ...


How cool for you both to meet up. Also good to see you posting with us again...


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

I did some "Autumn" cleaning today as opposed to Spring cleaning.
Got some kitchen cupboards sorted and cleaned out. 
I think I might be getting a cold... I dont have time to get sick. LOL

The ribbon star workshop went well this week at my volunteer work. It was easier this week. Some more people are starting to show some interest so this next week there could be a few more turn up.  

Julie..... is everything ok with you? You seem to have pretty "quiet" for a bit. HUGS...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Just got home from footy match and yes the mouse is history.
It's now residing in the freezer to go out with the rubbish collection.
Now from me a cheery goodnight!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many thanks for the start and the summaries *Sam, Julie & Margaret* - think you outdid yourself this week Sam!
Glad that your eyes are feeling good now *Gwen* and congrats again to your DD on her being offered a place at Oxford.
*Matthew's* drawing of the horse is fabulous and great news about the illustrations.
Pleased to hear everything is clear *Joy (Sassafras)* and that your eyes are not deteriorating much either.
That is a beautiful keepsake ring *Fan* and the pendant sounds lovely too. I had a stone put into my Gran's wedding ring (she didn't have an engagement ring, they bought a wardrobe instead!) many years ago, but unfortunately it got mislaid when we moved house. I wear my mum's engagement and wedding rings and I won't lose them as I never take them off.
Your new avatar is lovely *Betty* and it's so good to have you back with us. Nice to see you back too *Pammie* and congratulations to your DD on her upcoming wedding.
I need to get off of here and get some ironing done before we head off for Ireland on Monday. I should hopefully have wi-fi in some of the hotels so won't miss you all too much! Couldn't believe how out of touch I felt when we were away last week, and I'm sure the girls were fed up hearing about you lot! Also, big thanks to Julie for taking over the photos and posting again this week.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many thanks for the start and the summaries *Sam, Julie & Margaret* - think you outdid yourself this week Sam!
> Glad that your eyes are feeling good now *Gwen* and congrats again to your DD on her being offered a place at Oxford.
> *Matthew's* drawing of the horse is fabulous and great news about the illustrations.
> Pleased to hear everything is clear *Joy (Sassafras)* and that your eyes are not deteriorating much either.
> ...


Lovely photo Kate, and enjoy Ireland.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely photo Kate, and enjoy Ireland.


I'm sure I will, thanks. I've only visited Belfast and Dublin before so I'm looking forward to exploring the south coast.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Come on, Gwen! Don't you want to throw a couple of Beaver Burgers on the barbie!? Beautiful!


Gweniepooh said:


> Getting hungry so off to rummage in the kitchen; (no beaver meat either!)
> TTYL


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Betty, that is a happy houseful! What a lovely woman in your avatar photo!!


Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Angels,
> I just had a minute so thought I would post you a quick note.
> As Gwen probably told you all my daughter Allyson and her family of five along with two dogs (one is a great dane & one a yorkie) & two cats has moved in with us for a short while (thinking about three weeks) until the home she has purchased is ready for them to move in. We have prayed for a long time for her former house to sell as it was not located in a good school district and was too far out. The home they are moving in to is in a great school district and has children the little ones will be able to make friends with and play with. Even though we are cramped, we all work together and get along great. My main job is to keep meals for everyone and Jim has helped some by grilling out.
> Everyone here knows Wed is my knitting day and the kitchen is closed for me and we all manage.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

tami_ohio said:


> :thumbdown: Hope you get that helping hand soon, and have a very low invoice to pay.


 :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Appetizer!


darowil said:


> Not too many burgers in a mouse though- only problem with the idea of course


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Get a cat??


Fan said:


> No news re SIL, everyone is stepping back and letting her get on with life, as we are all trying to calm down after all her awful behaviour etc. Her nasty temper, and sarcasm is very off putting, when you're on receiving end.
> Thank you re my choices for the ring, and new piece. I've taken some time to decide what I want, and now I've done it. I have a belcher style gold chain which I'm going to wear the pendant on. Stu bought it for me for Christmas several years ago, and I wear it a lot.
> As for the mouse, I'd need a whole colony of them to fill a burger lol!
> It's still lurking somewhere, just hope it comes out to eat, and get the big nudge into the next world when we are out tonight.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

How fun for you both!


Bubba Love said:


> Hello friends just thought I would let you all know about my awesome day😊
> Bonnie and I had a really nice visit today while her cousin went for an appointment at the hospital 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻
> 
> It was so nice to meet up with someone from our tea party ! I so enjoyed our time. She is going back home tomorrow so praying she has a safe trip.
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you!


Bubba Love said:


> Fran the rings looks pretty what a wonderful way to remember someone special !
> Happy Birthday 🎂 Aprilone have a wonderful day!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Replied on tail end of last week. I'm home. No cancer. Macular degeneration at beginning stages and shouldn't be a problem for at least 10 years! Yeah. Now to catch up on sleep. Maya is a squirrelly mess as I haven't walked her in three days.
> Sam, veggie soups sound good. Ladies thank you for summaries.


So glad for the good news. Is there any way to stop the advance of the macular degeneration? Hope you get some nice days ahead for some walks. It's snowy and cold (23F degrees) here this a.m.===crazy weather.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sure looks like there's a market for beaver. Not my cup of tea. Beaver tails (not actually beaver tails) are sold in Ottawa during their Winterlude. Apparently they are quite popular. I'm not sure what they're made of but I think it's on the sweet side...maybe something like a waffle.


Also called elephant ears - donut dough swirled into the hot oil to fry - then brought out and dusted with powdered sugar. Great food from the fair carts.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

We are having snow, also. It is supposed to snow all day! What's with that??? Good day to knit and bake!


RookieRetiree said:


> So glad for the good news. Is there any way to stop the advance of the macular degeneration? Hope you get some nice days ahead for some walks. It's snowy and cold (23F degrees) here this a.m.===crazy weather.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Rookie, I have always wanted to know...is the lovely cup in your avatar something you made? If so, tell me, please, are there living plants?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Rookie, I have always wanted to know...is the lovely cup in your avatar something you made? If so, tell me, please, are there living plants?


It's something on my "to do" list. There's a class on it on Craftsy, I believe, but I'm just planning on "winging" it with dong some needle felting and amigurumi either with crochet or knitting. I'd never be able to keep it looking nice if it were living plants-I'm a farmer's daughter in ancestry only as I do not have a very green thumb.

I missed withing you a happy birthday --- I hope it was a good one!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I've had some very busy days at work -- found another problem and thought I may have been part of the cause so was tied up kicking my own behind (and not sleeping) but have since unraveled the issue to find out that it's the insurance company's issue (on life insurance) and had a call yesterday with key people at the insurance company, the broker and the people for whom I work. A deal has been struck and I'm sure the insurance company will honor it if someone happens to pass during the next few days---but I don't want to test it and just praying that all goes well until it's all sealed in writing by Wednesday.

Pacer/Matthew - love the drawing and will vote when I can. Love the idea of his being able to get work as an illustrator - great opportunity for him.

Sam -- beaver?! I'm sure I'll pass on that one.

Betty - so pleased to see you here. I hope that you're feeling so much better; I know that having a house full can be such a stress. I know you love doing it especially so DD and family are in a better school system, etc.

Fan - love the jewelry idea. We did the same for my Mom after Dad passed. We took her diamond and a matching sized stone with their birthstones and put them across the wring and then created a crescent moon type shape of all the stones of our birth months - using her two side diamonds for the two babies who passed. It's a beautiful ring and my sister now has it and will be kept in the family for sure. 

I'm having a hot herbal tea (along with some acai berry juice added in and I'm really liking it so will go have another before getting my butt in gear. I have been gone or had company for the past few weekends so have a lot to get caught up on...plus I have some more work to get done. I'm actively trying to extract myself....


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh thank you - I didn't guess it was needle felting. It is just so fun to look at. Thanks for the birthday wish! I had a fun day...dinner with my DH and both daughters, and my sister at our favorite Indian restaurant. ..yum! And many good wishes from my KTP friends. A great birthday!


RookieRetiree said:


> It's something on my "to do" list. There's a class on it on Craftsy, I believe, but I'm just planning on "winging" it with dong some needle felting and amigurumi either with crochet or knitting. I'd never be able to keep it looking nice if it were living plants-I'm a farmer's daughter in ancestry only as I do not have a very green thumb.
> 
> I missed withing you a happy birthday --- I hope it was a good one!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

So glad you got the work issue resolved. It is a lot of worry when you know the welfare of others may be involved. Relax, now! Hugs!


RookieRetiree said:


> I've had some very busy days at work -- found another problem and thought I may have been part of the cause so was tied up kicking my own behind (and not sleeping) but have since unraveled the issue to find out that it's the insurance company's issue (on life insurance) and had a call yesterday with key people at the insurance company, the broker and the people for whom I work. A deal has been struck and I'm sure the insurance company will honor it if someone happens to pass during the next few days---but I don't want to test it and just praying that all goes well until it's all sealed in writing by Wednesday.
> 
> Pacer/Matthew - love the drawing and will vote when I can. Love the idea of his being able to get work as an illustrator - great opportunity for him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Too funny. I do it every week and forget we have started the new KTP. Back on the old one posting. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Will I ever learn???


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> I thought I would share with you all something I had made from my mothers and my rings after she passed. She loved monarch butterflies, so I designed and had made this ring in memory of her. I have just been to have it resized as it was loose. I also took My dads gold rings and bits and pieces I've had of theirs for past 9 years, and decided to have an infinity 3 loop pendant made with an amethyst which was amongst the pieces. Will get it in about 4 weeks. As you will see the jeweller is very talented and I love my very unusual ring he made for me.


That is so beautiful and what a lovely memory! Lovely and creative idea you had and so nice you found a very talented and artistic jeweler.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Interesting recipes Sam. Particularly interested in the Cauliflower Soup, Spicy Black Bean Flautas to name a couple. Thanks! I think I have most of the stuff for the flautas and may make them soon.
> 
> It is cold here! Suppose to be 32F in the morning and 29 Sunday!!! Ridiculous! It is time to start the garden but not with this cold snap for sure. DH wanted to put out some tomatoes this weekend but that sure isn't going to happen.
> 
> Nittergma meant to comment from last week's TP that I'm glad your move to the apartment went well. Are you still looking for employment? Miss seeing you posting more.


That is really cold for you and I'm hoping there aren't more tornadoes involved with this changing weather.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think in brazil. --- sam


Yes, you're right.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello friends just thought I would let you all know about my awesome day😊
> Bonnie and I had a really nice visit today while her cousin went for an appointment at the hospital 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻
> 
> It was so nice to meet up with someone from our tea party ! I so enjoyed our time. She is going back home tomorrow so praying she has a safe trip.
> ...


So glad to hear that you and Bonnie met and had a great day.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I did some "Autumn" cleaning today as opposed to Spring cleaning.
> Got some kitchen cupboards sorted and cleaned out.
> I think I might be getting a cold... I dont have time to get sick. LOL
> 
> ...


Just not feeling particularly chatty- also was doing the summary last week, and I am flat out trying to prepare a financial report for Seniors- to many anomalies and missing information.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just got home from footy match and yes the mouse is history.
> It's now residing in the freezer to go out with the rubbish collection.
> Now from me a cheery goodnight!


I wondered if you would be going?
- that's what I did with the mice, when I had my invasion in the old house.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just got home from footy match and yes the mouse is history.
> It's now residing in the freezer to go out with the rubbish collection.
> Now from me a cheery goodnight!


Good news. Make sure you don't accidentally cook him for dinner :lol: :lol:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Lovely photo Kate, and enjoy Ireland.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Also called elephant ears - donut dough swirled into the hot oil to fry - then brought out and dusted with powdered sugar. Great food from the fair carts.


I gather you've had it.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Snow two days in a row...in April!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just not feeling particularly chatty- also was doing the summary last week, and I am flat out trying to prepare a financial report for Seniors- to many anomalies and missing information.


 :thumbup: I am glad in a good way that you are busy... as long as it keeps you happy also.


----------



## ptofValerie (Dec 21, 2012)

Hello all

Its been months since I've been on the site as in addition to further chemotherapy, I fell and broke my hip - leading to a further spell in hospital. I'm doing well now and can get about the house without using the walking stick. All signs of progress. I'm knitting a long-sleeved bolero and its looks pleasing. I'll make every effort to keep up to date with the various happenings and coment when I can. All best. Valerie


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all
> 
> Its been months since I've been on the site as in addition to further chemotherapy, I fell and broke my hip - leading to a further spell in hospital. I'm doing well now and can get about the house without using the walking stick. All signs of progress. I'm knitting a long-sleeved bolero and its looks pleasing. I'll make every effort to keep up to date with the various happenings and coment when I can. All best. Valerie


Oh gosh.... welcome back. We have really missed you. I am glad you are doing well finally. Look forward to having you here regularly again.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all
> 
> Its been months since I've been on the site as in addition to further chemotherapy, I fell and broke my hip - leading to a further spell in hospital. I'm doing well now and can get about the house without using the walking stick. All signs of progress. I'm knitting a long-sleeved bolero and its looks pleasing. I'll make every effort to keep up to date with the various happenings and coment when I can. All best. Valerie


I think everyone on this side of the world have gone to bed and the others arent quite up yet.... welcome back again..


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well I have just watched to second last episode of Downton Abbey and have to wait 2 weeks for the final one... I will really miss that show. I just loved it.

Nearly 11.30pm here so I really must get to bed, goodnight all.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Another great opening Sam, you really have excelled yourself this week. Thanks for summaries too, much appreciated this week as I haven't had much time to get on. More time now as I'm over on house/dog/chicken sitting duties at DD's again for a few days. This morning was beautiful with warm sunny spells so I sat outside knitting for a while. It's now pouring with rain! Definitely April showers. I'm off back to the beginning now to try and catch up on what's happening in KTP land.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Replied on tail end of last week. I'm home. No cancer. Macular degeneration at beginning stages and shouldn't be a problem for at least 10 years! Yeah. Now to catch up on sleep. Maya is a squirrelly mess as I haven't walked her in three days.
> Sam, veggie soups sound good. Ladies thank you for summaries.


Great news on both ends!


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Glad you are back and continued healing, Valerie!


ptofValerie said:


> Hello all
> 
> Its been months since I've been on the site as in addition to further chemotherapy, I fell and broke my hip - leading to a further spell in hospital. I'm doing well now and can get about the house without using the walking stick. All signs of progress. I'm knitting a long-sleeved bolero and its looks pleasing. I'll make every effort to keep up to date with the various happenings and coment when I can. All best. Valerie


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> How cool for you both to meet up. Also good to see you posting with us again...


Sounds like you had a good time Jackie did anyone take a picture


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

oneapril said:


> We are having snow, also. It is supposed to snow all day! What's with that??? Good day to knit and bake!


Sun is shining here . Hopefully there is no chance of us getting snow now ( fingers crossed )


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Fan said:


> I thought I would share with you all something I had made from my mothers and my rings after she passed. She loved monarch butterflies, so I designed and had made this ring in memory of her. I have just been to have it resized as it was loose. I also took My dads gold rings and bits and pieces I've had of theirs for past 9 years, and decided to have an infinity 3 loop pendant made with an amethyst which was amongst the pieces. Will get it in about 4 weeks. As you will see the jeweller is very talented and I love my very unusual ring he made for me.


A beautiful ring Fan. What a lovely idea too to make a pendant with all your Dad's gold rings etc. Will we see a picture when you get it??


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> Good evening. Fan...I am sorry that the intruder has not gotten the hint to get out of your house. I do hope you catch that fat mouse and let it know that it is not welcome in your home.
> 
> Sam...Thanks for all the wonderful recipes that you provide us with. So glad that Bailey has returned home safely.
> 
> ...


Matthew's horse picture is fantastic, he has captured the musculature so well. Each picture gets better than the last, well done Matthew.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> We received a phone call tonight regarding Matthew's drawing talents. Someone is interested in talking to him about illustrations for a book. What an honor to even be considered for. We will be looking into this.


What an honour for Matthew to be asked to do this. News of his talents are obviously spreading.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> Gwen,
> 
> i just read an article that listed Athens, GA as one of the 25 best places for retirement.


A friend of mine who at present lives in Atlanta is coming up for retirement soon and they have bought a house just outside of Athens to move to. I'll let them know it is in the top 25 places to retire to (maybe they already know)!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Angels,
> I just had a minute so thought I would post you a quick note.
> As Gwen probably told you all my daughter Allyson and her family of five along with two dogs (one is a great dane & one a yorkie) & two cats has moved in with us for a short while (thinking about three weeks) until the home she has purchased is ready for them to move in. We have prayed for a long time for her former house to sell as it was not located in a good school district and was too far out. The home they are moving in to is in a great school district and has children the little ones will be able to make friends with and play with. Even though we are cramped, we all work together and get along great. My main job is to keep meals for everyone and Jim has helped some by grilling out.
> Everyone here knows Wed is my knitting day and the kitchen is closed for me and we all manage.
> ...


Betty, it's so nice to see you back again. No wonder you haven't had much time lately, you must be very busy with your family staying. Glad they respect your knitting day and let you have a break at least once a week. Your new avatar is lovely, you are a beautiful lady. Take care of yourself and don't wear yourself out running around after the family.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Replied on tail end of last week. I'm home. No cancer. Macular degeneration at beginning stages and shouldn't be a problem for at least 10 years! Yeah. Now to catch up on sleep. Maya is a squirrelly mess as I haven't walked her in three days.
> Sam, veggie soups sound good. Ladies thank you for summaries.


Great news - no cancer! Yay!! Hope they can find a way to slow down the progress of macular degeneration before it starts to bother you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many thanks for the start and the summaries *Sam, Julie & Margaret* - think you outdid yourself this week Sam!
> Glad that your eyes are feeling good now *Gwen* and congrats again to your DD on her being offered a place at Oxford.
> *Matthew's* drawing of the horse is fabulous and great news about the illustrations.
> Pleased to hear everything is clear *Joy (Sassafras)* and that your eyes are not deteriorating much either.
> ...


Good to hear you had a good time Kate. Thanks for the picture - lovely scenery, lovely ladies. My DD is up in Scotland at present, visiting friends up near Inverness and then coming back down to Dumfries to visit her Father. She packed plenty of "winter woollies"! Enjoy your trip to Ireland.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all
> 
> Its been months since I've been on the site as in addition to further chemotherapy, I fell and broke my hip - leading to a further spell in hospital. I'm doing well now and can get about the house without using the walking stick. All signs of progress. I'm knitting a long-sleeved bolero and its looks pleasing. I'll make every effort to keep up to date with the various happenings and coment when I can. All best. Valerie


Welcome back Valerie. Sorry to hear you had to have further chemo and then to break your hip - not good news at all. Glad to hear you're doing better now and can get around the house. Take care.


----------



## Karena (Jul 3, 2011)

Sam. Raining here in Thousand Oaks. Drizzle but better than nothing. 
Blueberry cheesecake caught my eye. 
Best wishes for a warmer Spring 
Karena


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, I believed Matthew would be a great book illustrator! Yeah.
Fan, wonderful way to remember your parents.
Caren, looks like you had a wonderful ladies weekend.
Betty, happy to read your post. We love you to the moon and back also. Being from back east I giggle at our weather reports. Last night it was "significant" rainfall...up to 1/4. To 1/2 INCH.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

It is so nce to hear from Valerie and Betty. You have been missed.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the new avatar! Beautiful lady for sure.

I think I misunderstood you and said it was your sister moving in with you for awhile....oops! You do have quite a housefull now. How do your cats feel about the new dogs? Hiding in your bedroom perhaps?


Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Angels,
> I just had a minute so thought I would post you a quick note.
> As Gwen probably told you all my daughter Allyson and her family of five along with two dogs (one is a great dane & one a yorkie) & two cats has moved in with us for a short while (thinking about three weeks) until the home she has purchased is ready for them to move in. We have prayed for a long time for her former house to sell as it was not located in a good school district and was too far out. The home they are moving in to is in a great school district and has children the little ones will be able to make friends with and play with. Even though we are cramped, we all work together and get along great. My main job is to keep meals for everyone and Jim has helped some by grilling out.
> Everyone here knows Wed is my knitting day and the kitchen is closed for me and we all manage.
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you. Maya will get her walk today. Yeah!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great news on the "no cancer" and on the macular degeneration! I know you are very pleased. Tell Maya to take a chill pill; you'll get her on a walk soo that both of you will enjoy. I can only imagine what Sydney will be like with Hannah going to Spain on the 29th of May. He is going to be a neurotic mess....LOL.


sassafras123 said:


> Replied on tail end of last week. I'm home. No cancer. Macular degeneration at beginning stages and shouldn't be a problem for at least 10 years! Yeah. Now to catch up on sleep. Maya is a squirrelly mess as I haven't walked her in three days.
> Sam, veggie soups sound good. Ladies thank you for summaries.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She is very aware of the difference. SA Spanish, Spain Spanish and Mexican Spanish all have their own dialect. We are lucky that her BF's family has a very good friend that she met at Christmas that lives in Madrid. He is going to be making sure she is well looked after whiles she is there. He is a professor at the university there and the grad student she will be living with actually works with him and lives only a couple of blocks from him.


tami_ohio said:


> Good news on the eyes. I don't know if Hannah is aware, but Spanish in South America is not the same Spanish spoken in Spain. Have a friend from Guatamala whose son married a young lady from Spain. Some is similar so she should be able to get the basic please and thank yous across, at least.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Rookie, thank you. I'm not sure if there is anything to prevent macular degeneration. He did say to take eye vitamins, and optometrist had said wear sunglasses not just lenses that darken. But opthamologist said that was just an "upsell" and those would be fine.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

In some areas yes they do. (I forget which; DH knows)Where DD's parents are from it is Spanish.



budasha said:


> Don't they speak Portugese in South America?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I missed that you were a foster parent. I'm assuming you mean a human foster baby; not one of our furbabies foster baby. Either way, what a good heart you have being a foster mom.



Bubba Love said:


> We'll need to get off to bed, the little foster baby will soon be up for another feed. He sure is a cute little man 9 weeks old ❤
> Would like to also thank everyone for the prayers and concern while I went through the cancer surgery. So nice to know many are walking with you through a hard time. Feeling great just waiting now for another test to get another concern out of the way.
> Night take care my friends 💖


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Don't they speak Portugese in South America?


Spanish, but a different type.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i still think his picture of the three dogs looking in the window is his best - at least it is my favorite - love that picture. --- sam


I love them all. Just can't choose!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Best Wishes to your DD on the upcoming marriage! When is the date for the lucky couple? How exciting. Hope you will have enough time to make all the doilies.


pammie1234 said:


> A new week, and I'm already far behind. I went to the Mavericks game tonight. It was my last one for the season. I have been going to 10 games a year for awhile, but the people that have been going with me don't want to do it anymore. So I hope I will choose a few games to make and get better seats! I have enjoyed it, but I guess it has run its course.
> 
> My DD is getting married! I think that has been one reason I haven't been on very much. She has said for years that she wants doilies on the tables. I know we have some of my DM's, but I don't know where they are. Anyway, I have been busy knitting some. I have to say that I'm really getting into it. I did decide to use size 3 cotton and not the usual size 10. And I'm using a size 3 needle. The first one I did was with size 10 on 1's and it took forever. It was also very tedious. The larger versions are much quicker.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello friends just thought I would let you all know about my awesome day😊
> Bonnie and I had a really nice visit today while her cousin went for an appointment at the hospital 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻
> 
> It was so nice to meet up with someone from our tea party ! I so enjoyed our time. She is going back home tomorrow so praying she has a safe trip.
> ...


Hello Jackie! Glad you had a nice visit with Bonnie. Hope she gets home safe.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure- problem could be Nasir is on a 'go slow'.


But wouldn't that just make the bill keep getting higher?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Saturday 9 April '16

Today is Name Yourself Day. Everyone needs a change of pace now and then, and sometimes we just dont feel like ourselves. This day is dedicated to the ultimate form of self-expression, its Name Yourself Day! Have you ever felt like you were more of a Charles, or a Carrie, or even a Moon Unit? Well on this day you can be! For just one day you can call yourself anything you like! Be careful though, the new name might just stick with you!

Names are, unsurprisingly, an incredibly important part of welcoming a new child into the world. There are places in the world where a name isnt given until a certain time has passed after the birth, traditionally this had to do with high mortality rates among infants. The purpose was probably as much psychological as spiritual, not giving a child a name until it was past the immediate danger of not surviving helped parents not get as attached, and in some cultures the child was not thought to have a soul until named, thus creating an air of nothing lost but a shell.

Among the Catholic Church, there is a special ceremony that is performed in giving a new member of the church a name. Those who are to go through this ceremony must have at least one parent who is Catholic, as it is expected that such a child will be raised in the Catholic faith. The ceremony involves a baptism of the child to wash away original sin, and to become born again in a new life with Christ. When possible, the ceremony takes place on a Sunday that the child might be welcomed into the congregation by the whole community.

In the Hindu faith, naming a child is a sacred act, involving the immediate families and close friends. The name of this ceremony is Namkaran, and is an elaborate ceremony performed on the 11th day of the childs life. During the first 10 days of the childs life, both mother and newborn are considered to be unclean, and therefor are traditionally separated from the family, attended only by a helper. On the 10th night, the house is cleansed and blessed for the coming ceremony. During this ceremony the mother is dressed in new clothes and wets the head of the baby with a bit of water in a sign of purifying the child. Interestingly, it is the Paternal Aunt who names the child, whispering it first to the child, and then announcing it to the gathered people!

So for this day, you can take a new name for yourself! Get into your wardrobe and really try to live it up, dressing yourself in a way that suits your new name. If its an ancestral name, where some traditional clothing from your people, if its a name from a certain fandom, maybe a little cosplay is in order. Whatever the case, this is your day with your new name, make sure to keep people using the right one!

It never hurts to urge them along, wearing a hello my name is sticker prominently can help goad them along. While youre at it, get your friends involved and help them choose new names for themselves for the day, and spread the joy of the ultimate in self-expression! Name yourself day only comes once a year, so take this opportunity to let it all hang out, whether thats as a George, a Georgina, a Ricky or Lucy, shake things up a little with a new identity!

Today is Winston Churchill Day. On April 9th in 1963, Winston Churchill became the second person to become an Honorary Citizen of the United States, although this was the first time Congress had resolved that it was to be bestowed by the President of the United States, on a foreign national  he was granted citizenship of eight individual states as a prelude :- Hawaii, Maryland, Nebraska, New Hampshire, North Carolina, Tennessee, Texas and West Virginia. Winston Churchill Day commemorates this event.

This honour was bestowed upon him by the 35th President of the United States  John F Kennedy, although Churchill was not present himself at the ceremony, his son and grandson were there for him. It had been hoped Churchill would not only witness the event on television  which he did with his wife  but would be able to respond. Problems with a relay station in Cornwall prevented this.

Today is Cherish An Antique Day. A day is set aside in April of every year on which to appreciate unique objects that date back to a time when quality and craftsmanship were most valued by a discerning clients. It is a day on which everyone is encouraged to revisit an era of artistic talent that, for them, holds a special and timeless appeal.

Cherish An Antique Day can be celebrated by a visit to an art museum, or simply by retrieving a valued heirloom from its place of safety and exhibiting it for the day. The idea is to salute past artistry and to create a greater awareness of the type of aesthetic appeal that withstands the test of time. It is hoped that exposure to the past masters will encourage a commitment to quality rather than quantity in todays production-line type of manufacturing. Cherishing an antique can make the past far more present.

Which sports great refused to be drafted during the Vietnam War?

Muhammad Ali
Kareem Abdul-Jabbar
Willie Mays
Wilt Chamberlain

People don't sneeze when they are asleep because the nerves involved in the sneeze reflex are also resting.

April 9
1990 - Kristen Stewart
1926 - Hugh Hefner

April 9, 1865
Confederate Gen. Robert E. Lee surrendered his army to Union Gen. Ulysses S. Grant at Appomattox Court House in Virginia.

Answer: On April 28, 1967, boxing champion Muhammad Ali refused to be inducted into the U.S. Army and was immediately stripped of his heavyweight title. Ali, a Muslim, cited religious reasons for his decision to forgo military service. Ali refused to be inducted into the armed forces, saying "I ain't got no quarrel with those Vietcong." On June 20, 1967, Ali was convicted of draft evasion, sentenced to five years in prison, fined $10,000 and banned from boxing for three years. He stayed out of prison as his case was appealed. On June 28 of that same year, the U.S. Supreme Court overturned his conviction for evading the draft.

and a recipe to start the day off.

Asian Coleslaw Stirfry

Simple, tasty and healthy as well! Here's my version of a hamburger cabbage slaw recipe that I've seen all over the internet. Serve in a bowl as is and call it a meal...or serve over rice.

Ingredients

1 pound lean ground beef
2 tablespoons olive oil
3 cloves garlic, minced
2 teaspoons minced ginger root
salt and pepper 
1-1 pound (454 gr) package coleslaw mix *
1 red pepper, thinly sliced
3 tablespoons Hoisin sauce
2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 teaspoon Sambal Oelek (or use Sriracha sauce to add heat)
chopped green onion and sesame seeds, for garnish

Directions

1. Heat oil in very large skillet over medium high heat.

2. Add beef, garlic and ginger and cook through, while stirring.**

3. Season with salt and pepper to taste.

4. Add coleslaw mix and peppers.

5. Cook for about 5 minutes or until veggies are tender, stirring frequently.

6. Combine hoisin sauce, soy sauce, and Sambal Oelek. Add to skillet and stir for about 30 seconds longer. (Use Sriracha Sauce instead of Sambal Oelek if your prefer.)

7. Spoon into serving bowl and garnish with chopped green onions and sesame seeds.

* Using pre-cut coleslaw mix is a huge time-saver and makes for a quick and simple meal. If you are more interested in saving money than time, buy a small head of cabbage and do your own shredding.

**Tip ~ Use a potato masher to crumble the ground beef while browning.

www.mennonitegirlscancook.com


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> A new week, and I'm already far behind. I went to the Mavericks game tonight. It was my last one for the season. I have been going to 10 games a year for awhile, but the people that have been going with me don't want to do it anymore. So I hope I will choose a few games to make and get better seats! I have enjoyed it, but I guess it has run its course.
> 
> My DD is getting married! I think that has been one reason I haven't been on very much. She has said for years that she wants doilies on the tables. I know we have some of my DM's, but I don't know where they are. Anyway, I have been busy knitting some. I have to say that I'm really getting into it. I did decide to use size 3 cotton and not the usual size 10. And I'm using a size 3 needle. The first one I did was with size 10 on 1's and it took forever. It was also very tedious. The larger versions are much quicker.


Congratulations to your DD! That is a good reason for not being here, but we sure do miss you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Wonderful view in the picture. You all must have had such a good time.



KateB said:


> Many thanks for the start and the summaries *Sam, Julie & Margaret* - think you outdid yourself this week Sam!
> Glad that your eyes are feeling good now *Gwen* and congrats again to your DD on her being offered a place at Oxford.
> *Matthew's* drawing of the horse is fabulous and great news about the illustrations.
> Pleased to hear everything is clear *Joy (Sassafras)* and that your eyes are not deteriorating much either.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> I did some "Autumn" cleaning today as opposed to Spring cleaning.
> Got some kitchen cupboards sorted and cleaned out.
> I think I might be getting a cold... I dont have time to get sick. LOL
> 
> ...


Get out the honey and cinnamon! Get that cold stopped quick.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what fun for both of you. i think the two of you should think about driving together and coming to the kap this august - then you could meet a lot of us. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> Hello friends just thought I would let you all know about my awesome day😊
> Bonnie and I had a really nice visit today while her cousin went for an appointment at the hospital 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻
> 
> It was so nice to meet up with someone from our tea party ! I so enjoyed our time. She is going back home tomorrow so praying she has a safe trip.
> ...


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just got home from footy match and yes the mouse is history.
> It's now residing in the freezer to go out with the rubbish collection.
> Now from me a cheery goodnight!


Yay! Mice do not belong in the house!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't know you were a foster parent jackie - god bless you for doing that - we need many more good people like you to step up to the plate. --- sam



Bubba Love said:


> We'll need to get off to bed, the little foster baby will soon be up for another feed. He sure is a cute little man 9 weeks old ❤
> Would like to also thank everyone for the prayers and concern while I went through the cancer surgery. So nice to know many are walking with you through a hard time. Feeling great just waiting now for another test to get another concern out of the way.
> Night take care my friends 💖


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

pammie - so good to hear from you. that sounds like a lot of knitting. how many dolies are you making? hoping we see you again this year in august. --- sam



pammie1234 said:


> A new week, and I'm already far behind. I went to the Mavericks game tonight. It was my last one for the season. I have been going to 10 games a year for awhile, but the people that have been going with me don't want to do it anymore. So I hope I will choose a few games to make and get better seats! I have enjoyed it, but I guess it has run its course.
> 
> My DD is getting married! I think that has been one reason I haven't been on very much. She has said for years that she wants doilies on the tables. I know we have some of my DM's, but I don't know where they are. Anyway, I have been busy knitting some. I have to say that I'm really getting into it. I did decide to use size 3 cotton and not the usual size 10. And I'm using a size 3 needle. The first one I did was with size 10 on 1's and it took forever. It was also very tedious. The larger versions are much quicker.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

OMG! Welcome back Valerie!!!! Have thought of you often and have held you in prayer. So sorry to hear about the fall and broken hip. Good that all is progressing more positively now. Will you be back to tending your bees? How wonderful to have you back and definitely on the mend!


ptofValerie said:


> Hello all
> 
> Its been months since I've been on the site as in addition to further chemotherapy, I fell and broke my hip - leading to a further spell in hospital. I'm doing well now and can get about the house without using the walking stick. All signs of progress. I'm knitting a long-sleeved bolero and its looks pleasing. I'll make every effort to keep up to date with the various happenings and coment when I can. All best. Valerie


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I've had some very busy days at work -- found another problem and thought I may have been part of the cause so was tied up kicking my own behind (and not sleeping) but have since unraveled the issue to find out that it's the insurance company's issue (on life insurance) and had a call yesterday with key people at the insurance company, the broker and the people for whom I work. A deal has been struck and I'm sure the insurance company will honor it if someone happens to pass during the next few days---but I don't want to test it and just praying that all goes well until it's all sealed in writing by Wednesday.
> 
> Pacer/Matthew - love the drawing and will vote when I can. Love the idea of his being able to get work as an illustrator - great opportunity for him.
> 
> ...


I am glad you got the insurance sorted out. Hope you can get yourself retired again soon!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Is your friend a knitter? If so please feel free to put her in touch with me. How long has she lived in Atlanta?



angelam said:


> A friend of mine who at present lives in Atlanta is coming up for retirement soon and they have bought a house just outside of Athens to move to. I'll let them know it is in the top 25 places to retire to (maybe they already know)!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Too funny. I do it every week and forget we have started the new KTP. Back on the old one posting. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Will I ever learn???


No, you won't! And you are not alone. I try to finish the week and comment as needed, even if it is over. If I tried to remember what I wanted to say on the old week to post it on the new week, it would never get posted!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

At last, here are the socks. I'm so pleased with them and want to make him more.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just not feeling particularly chatty- also was doing the summary last week, and I am flat out trying to prepare a financial report for Seniors- to many anomalies and missing information.


Sending you peaceful thoughts so you can get everything sorted out and get the financial report finished as it needs to be.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all
> 
> Its been months since I've been on the site as in addition to further chemotherapy, I fell and broke my hip - leading to a further spell in hospital. I'm doing well now and can get about the house without using the walking stick. All signs of progress. I'm knitting a long-sleeved bolero and its looks pleasing. I'll make every effort to keep up to date with the various happenings and coment when I can. All best. Valerie


Can you believe I was just thinking of you yesterday and this morning and thinking how sad it was that we lost touch but that I hoped you were ok. YAY!!! Hearing from you again made my day. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I gather you've had it.


Most of us who go to fairs have had it! Yummy, greasy, fattening, oh, so, good! But for me a few bites go a long way. Usually several of us share one. They can be huge. They put them on paper plates to serve them, and they usually hang off all the way around. Some people put cinnamon sugar on them instead of powdered sugar.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Snow two days in a row...in April!


We got about 5-6" last night.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

purl2diva said:


> It is so nce to hear from Valerie and Betty. You have been missed.


Definitely!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very nice socks! Love the cable up the side. Your work is lovely.


Cashmeregma said:


> At last, here are the socks. I'm so pleased with them and want to make him more.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all
> 
> Its been months since I've been on the site as in addition to further chemotherapy, I fell and broke my hip - leading to a further spell in hospital. I'm doing well now and can get about the house without using the walking stick. All signs of progress. I'm knitting a long-sleeved bolero and its looks pleasing. I'll make every effort to keep up to date with the various happenings and coment when I can. All best. Valerie


Welcome back, Valerie! You have been on all our minds, and in all our prayers. We have missed you! Check out the first page of each week. KateB, Darowil, and Lurker2 have been writing a summery of the week before, so we can catch things we have possibly missed. I am so sorry you have had so many complications, but very happy you are doing so well.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Okay, I'm off to check the digest and then knit some. Hope to get a pound cake made today too. TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you. Maya will get her walk today. Yeah!


 :thumbup:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Fan that is beautiful and what a wonderful tribute to your mother. Wear it with pride and love.


I agree. 
Marla did that with a couple rings her mom gave her that she wanted her to have, Marla would never have worn them the way they were, so had our jeweler make them into something more suitable.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> She is very aware of the difference. SA Spanish, Spain Spanish and Mexican Spanish all have their own dialect. We are lucky that her BF's family has a very good friend that she met at Christmas that lives in Madrid. He is going to be making sure she is well looked after whiles she is there. He is a professor at the university there and the grad student she will be living with actually works with him and lives only a couple of blocks from him.


Sounds like she's going to be very well looked after in Madrid. She will have a wonderful time, I'm sure she's getting excited now!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> She is very aware of the difference. SA Spanish, Spain Spanish and Mexican Spanish all have their own dialect. We are lucky that her BF's family has a very good friend that she met at Christmas that lives in Madrid. He is going to be making sure she is well looked after whiles she is there. He is a professor at the university there and the grad student she will be living with actually works with him and lives only a couple of blocks from him.


That's great news! I know a lot of people think Spanish is Spanish regardless of where it is spoken. I thought so, too, until I met my friend from Guatamala.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Kaye I forgot to respond to your question about DD and Oxford. She is still on a waiting list; she was accepted but o room right now. She has not made any decision and doubt she will until after the summer. Have no idea when an opening is expected either so.....just a wait and see. I do hope she will accept but either way it is such an honor to have been accepted. Time will tell.


Oh I forgot about waiting for room, it's just so exciting. 
A very big decision also, taking time to decide is a good thing.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Thank you, Yes it's a great way to remember our family and keep them close, by wearing something special. I chose the infinity symbol as it represents the trinity, 3 loops for 3 of us mum dad and me, and it's also a Celtic symbol, of my Scottish, Isle of Man, heritage. Amethyst was mums favourite and represents healing and calm, which I need after all the family mayhem, and the sad incident with cat this week.
> I was born on 4th July, which means I'm a cancerian, sensitive, emotional, and very family minded, that's me for sure.


And born on the fourth of July is always a good birthday!!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> what fun for both of you. i think the two of you should think about driving together and coming to the kap this august - then you could meet a lot of us. --- sam


Oh, that's a wonderful idea, Sam!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> At last, here are the socks. I'm so pleased with them and want to make him more.


Great socks! Are they purple like they look on my monitor?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> We received a phone call tonight regarding Matthew's drawing talents. Someone is interested in talking to him about illustrations for a book. What an honor to even be considered for. We will be looking into this.


Oh Mary that's fantastic!!!! Super exciting, I would buy the book just because Matthew illustrated it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> I gather you've had it.


Oh, yes!

They're also called funnel cakes.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Page 14 caught up. Guess it is time to get something done around here besides having made pancakes for breakfast. Play nice. I will see you later.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Is your friend a knitter? If so please feel free to put her in touch with me. How long has she lived in Atlanta?


Don't think she's a knitter. She has lived in Atlanta for, I would think, 25/30 years. I first met her when she was a teenager living with her family in England back in the 70s, she used to babysit my kids. Her parents became great friends of ours and are now living in Chesapeake. I'm hoping to get over to visit them sometime this year as we haven't had a chance to meet up for a long time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all
> 
> Its been months since I've been on the site as in addition to further chemotherapy, I fell and broke my hip - leading to a further spell in hospital. I'm doing well now and can get about the house without using the walking stick. All signs of progress. I'm knitting a long-sleeved bolero and its looks pleasing. I'll make every effort to keep up to date with the various happenings and coment when I can. All best. Valerie


Welcome back....glad to see you here and good to hear you are doing so much better. What a spell of bad luck!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> At last, here are the socks. I'm so pleased with them and want to make him more.


Well done Daralene, they have a very professional finish to them. I think making socks is next on my to do list.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good news on the eyes. I don't know if Hannah is aware, but Spanish in South America is not the same Spanish spoken in Spain. Have a friend from Guatamala whose son married a young lady from Spain. Some is similar so she should be able to get the basic please and thank yous across, at least.


Just for the record: Every national region of Spanish speakers has a differing way for inflection, vocabulary, slang terms. Just as we do in this country or Canada. Even Spain has regions which can differ more than most Americans consider.

If you think of the big differences in the way we speak based on where we grew up, some of the things we say sound weird to the rest of us. And some of our phrasing sounds strange. Believe is or not, even American Sign Language (AmSlan) differs from one coast to the other and can be confusing to those who learned it differently. It would seem that the Mississippi River is a sort of boundary to those who sign to communicate.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I think you should be the first (and maybe only) one to try this delicacy. LOL


I'd give it a try if I had access to it.

Ohio Joy


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all
> 
> Its been months since I've been on the site as in addition to further chemotherapy, I fell and broke my hip - leading to a further spell in hospital. I'm doing well now and can get about the house without using the walking stick. All signs of progress. I'm knitting a long-sleeved bolero and its looks pleasing. I'll make every effort to keep up to date with the various happenings and coment when I can. All best. Valerie


Gosh so sorry to hear that you've broken your hip. No fun. Walking without a cane is a definite improvement. Hope the chemo wasn't too tiring.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> Saturday 9 April '16
> 
> Today is Name Yourself Day. Everyone needs a change of pace now and then, and sometimes we just dont feel like ourselves. This day is dedicated to the ultimate form of self-expression, its Name Yourself Day! Have you ever felt like you were more of a Charles, or a Carrie, or even a Moon Unit? Well on this day you can be! For just one day you can call yourself anything you like! Be careful though, the new name might just stick with you!
> 
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sam I think I'll pass on the beaver, that is just too rich for my blood, I'll stick with pork roast, it's much cheaper. lol
Of course David could always Just go to the river a couple blocks away and catch us a beaver.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> At last, here are the socks. I'm so pleased with them and want to make him more.


Nice socks. Cables look great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Angels,
> I just had a minute so thought I would post you a quick note.
> As Gwen probably told you all my daughter Allyson and her family of five along with two dogs (one is a great dane & one a yorkie) & two cats has moved in with us for a short while (thinking about three weeks) until the home she has purchased is ready for them to move in. We have prayed for a long time for her former house to sell as it was not located in a good school district and was too far out. The home they are moving in to is in a great school district and has children the little ones will be able to make friends with and play with. Even though we are cramped, we all work together and get along great. My main job is to keep meals for everyone and Jim has helped some by grilling out.
> Everyone here knows Wed is my knitting day and the kitchen is closed for me and we all manage.
> ...


Hi Betty, you definitely have a house full, glad that you are still going to your knitting on Wednesdays, it's good for you, I hope you are having less pain, don't over do it. 
Hugs and love to you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Most of us who go to fairs have had it! Yummy, greasy, fattening, oh, so, good! But for me a few bites go a long way. Usually several of us share one. They can be huge. They put them on paper plates to serve them, and they usually hang off all the way around. Some people put cinnamon sugar on them instead of powdered sugar.


Anything that's greasy and fattening has to be good :lol: :lol:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Replied on tail end of last week. I'm home. No cancer. Macular degeneration at beginning stages and shouldn't be a problem for at least 10 years! Yeah. Now to catch up on sleep. Maya is a squirrelly mess as I haven't walked her in three days.
> Sam, veggie soups sound good. Ladies thank you for summaries.


Fantastic on no cancer, great that the MD won't be a problem for some time to come. I have got to start wearing my sunglasses, and eat more leafy greens, as the the eye doc here said that that will go a long way to preventing it, I already take my vitamins at night.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Perfect socks, Darlene! Thanks for the photo.


Cashmeregma said:


> At last, here are the socks. I'm so pleased with them and want to make him more.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> At last, here are the socks. I'm so pleased with them and want to make him more.


They are lovely Daralene , really like the cable . I use sockit2me patterns too they are so easy to follow .


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> I have had beaver many times in the past. I did not think it tasted like pork though.



Truth be told, I'm surprised we never had it in Alaska.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :thumbdown: Hope you get that helping hand soon, and have a very low invoice to pay.


I agree!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello friends just thought I would let you all know about my awesome day😊
> Bonnie and I had a really nice visit today while her cousin went for an appointment at the hospital 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻
> 
> It was so nice to meet up with someone from our tea party ! I so enjoyed our time. She is going back home tomorrow so praying she has a safe trip.
> ...


That's wonderful! So glad that you all have a great visit. 
You just never know who will be in the area in the future.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> A new week, and I'm already far behind. I went to the Mavericks game tonight. It was my last one for the season. I have been going to 10 games a year for awhile, but the people that have been going with me don't want to do it anymore. So I hope I will choose a few games to make and get better seats! I have enjoyed it, but I guess it has run its course.
> 
> My DD is getting married! I think that has been one reason I haven't been on very much. She has said for years that she wants doilies on the tables. I know we have some of my DM's, but I don't know where they are. Anyway, I have been busy knitting some. I have to say that I'm really getting into it. I did decide to use size 3 cotton and not the usual size 10. And I'm using a size 3 needle. The first one I did was with size 10 on 1's and it took forever. It was also very tedious. The larger versions are much quicker.


Even though I'm a Spurs fan first, Mavs second, I'd go with you! 
Congratulations on DD's upcoming wedding, how exciting!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> thewren said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday 9 April '16
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :thumbup: I am glad in a good way that you are busy... as long as it keeps you happy also.


It has had me very worried in point of fact.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many thanks for the start and the summaries *Sam, Julie & Margaret* - think you outdid yourself this week Sam!
> Glad that your eyes are feeling good now *Gwen* and congrats again to your DD on her being offered a place at Oxford.
> *Matthew's* drawing of the horse is fabulous and great news about the illustrations.
> Pleased to hear everything is clear *Joy (Sassafras)* and that your eyes are not deteriorating much either.
> ...


Great photos! Looks like you all had a lovely time. Have a great time in Ireland, I can't wait to see the photos. 
Safe travels!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all
> 
> Its been months since I've been on the site as in addition to further chemotherapy, I fell and broke my hip - leading to a further spell in hospital. I'm doing well now and can get about the house without using the walking stick. All signs of progress. I'm knitting a long-sleeved bolero and its looks pleasing. I'll make every effort to keep up to date with the various happenings and coment when I can. All best. Valerie


This has really made my morning, to hear from you again, Valerie! I am so sorry about the hip and further hospitalisation, but so glad you are now okay!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Too funny. I do it every week and forget we have started the new KTP. Back on the old one posting. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Will I ever learn???


 :mrgreen: 
You are just enthusiastic! lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Just not feeling particularly chatty- also was doing the summary last week, and I am flat out trying to prepare a financial report for Seniors- to many anomalies and missing information.


Preparing reports isn't much fun at the best of time, much worse with anomalies and missing info.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Fan said:


> I thought I would share with you all something I had made from my mothers and my rings after she passed. She loved monarch butterflies, so I designed and had made this ring in memory of her. I have just been to have it resized as it was loose. I also took My dads gold rings and bits and pieces I've had of theirs for past 9 years, and decided to have an infinity 3 loop pendant made with an amethyst which was amongst the pieces. Will get it in about 4 weeks. As you will see the jeweller is very talented and I love my very unusual ring he made for me.


What a creative idea. You now have extra special keepsakes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> But wouldn't that just make the bill keep getting higher?


Last years won't, and I am putting money aside for this year- just don't have an invoice to operate on.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pacer, please tell Matthew that his horse drawing is just perfect, and I hope his entry gets lots of votes. It certainly will from the KTP members!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sending you peaceful thoughts so you can get everything sorted out and get the financial report finished as it needs to be.


Thanks.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Truth be told, I'm surprised we never had it in Alaska.


Maybe you did. Just nobody told you what you were eating!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

pacer said:


> We received a phone call tonight regarding Matthew's drawing talents. Someone is interested in talking to him about illustrations for a book. What an honor to even be considered for. We will be looking into this.


Great news, and an affirmation of his talent.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Preparing reports isn't much fun at the best of time, much worse with anomalies and missing info.


Sounds like you have been there too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all
> 
> Its been months since I've been on the site as in addition to further chemotherapy, I fell and broke my hip - leading to a further spell in hospital. I'm doing well now and can get about the house without using the walking stick. All signs of progress. I'm knitting a long-sleeved bolero and its looks pleasing. I'll make every effort to keep up to date with the various happenings and coment when I can. All best. Valerie


So pleased to have you back with us Valerie, you've been missed! :thumbup:


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Not too many burgers in a mouse though- only problem with the idea of course


I'm sure one of the nouvelle cuisine places would try them tho' along with the baby vegs and mini herb and salad leaves. Would Disney sue if they were called Mini burghers?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

budasha said:


> Don't they speak Portugese in South America?


Yes, in former Portuguese colonies, eg Brazil. I think most of the other countries were Spanish occupied.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello friends just thought I would let you all know about my awesome day😊
> Bonnie and I had a really nice visit today while her cousin went for an appointment at the hospital 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻
> 
> It was so nice to meet up with someone from our tea party ! I so enjoyed our time. She is going back home tomorrow so praying she has a safe trip.
> ...


So good that you could meet up and spend time together. It's rather special to actually meet your KP friends " in the flesh" isn't it?


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not sure- problem could be Nasir is on a 'go slow'.


Is there some particular reason for this!?? :roll:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

17 pages?! I just got caught up with last week's...!

I made a batch of soap this morning; that's finally used up all the sodium hydroxide, but I still have loads of coconut oil, so I'll be ordering more, I guess. I haven't looked anywhere else locally for it (the store I used to get it at closed). Maybe Home Depot has it? I don't know if it would be cheaper or not...

Anyway, the soap is an oatmeal-honey (made with honey my DB and DSIL produced!) and I added some vitamin E as well. I hope it helps with the terrible dryness of "summer skin," as our humidity gets so low here. It's a gorgeous color! But I have to wait at least three weeks for it to cure to try it out.

We woke up this morning to heavy fog. :shock: Very unusual for these parts! But it rained last night as well--woke up a couple of times and could actually hear it. Of course, ten minutes after the sun rose, the fog burned off, but I was actually delighted to see it, as it's rather a rare treat. (I like fog, have ever since when I was a kid someone told me it was "clouds come to the ground."  ).

I'm also working on a crochet version of the bulky scarf I knitted (still no pictures... :roll: ). I need to use up this yarn! And get pictures of the ones I already have.

Need to go vacuum now, so hope to catch up more later.

Edit: forgot to say doing the happy dance for Desert Joy's Dr. report!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> At last, here are the socks. I'm so pleased with them and want to make him more.


Beautiful, Daralene!!!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made me think of my confirmation too Jeanette . I got the name Anna pronounced Ahhnna , unless it was my auntie who had a lovely Irish lilt and the way she said my full name sounded beautiful


I think they've pushed confirmation into high school now -- I'm not even sure where my confirmation name came from - not anyone's name in the family; I think maybe one of the nun's suggested it and it was as good as any as far as I was concerned...not too many Agnes's around anymore.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Morning all, Thank you so much for lovely feedback on my ring.
I'm really pleased that some of you are perhaps going to do something wonderful with items you too, have inherited. My cousin has had her parents rings made into fantastic new ones, which made me decide to get the pendant made. Will show you when I get it. 
There won't be any mistakes of having mouse cooked, it's been put in a section of freezer where I keep the food scraps to go in rubbish collection.
Last evening before we left for the game, our recently married, hubby and son came to us with 2 nice freshly caught snapper fish, so that's dinner tonight, so some good things to enjoy as life for us calms down hopefully.'


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Is there some particular reason for this!?? :roll:


Rather too many irons in the fire, I suspect.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> We received a phone call tonight regarding Matthew's drawing talents. Someone is interested in talking to him about illustrations for a book. What an honor to even be considered for. We will be looking into this.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: I'm pulling for him!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Hello My Sweet Angels,
> I just had a minute so thought I would post you a quick note.
> 
> I CONTINUE TO LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY


I love, love, love the new picture in your avatar, and how wonderful to see you posting. Hope things get settled soon for Allyson & family. And wow, only 7 dolls left to do? You're a wonder. 



darowil said:


> Well I was going to ask if anyone had eaten beaver meat. Caren answered me before I even asked!


That's one of the few things I haven't tried!

Fan, your ring is lovely and I can see why you chose a butterfly. Hope the ones in your garden survive to make more!

Kate, looks a lovely trip!

Valerie, hope you continue mending and good to see you here.

Pammie, congrats to DD & her significant other.

Daralene, sock are fabulous! They look super soft and comfy.

I suppose I named myself Sorlenna. Ha ha. She is the mother of one of youngest DD's characters--DD asked me one day what this girl's mother would be named, and that's what I came up with. 

Read to the end...now back to work. Hugs & blessings & healing thoughts for all.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

I know the article by Sam is way back on Page 2 or 3, but I must ask: Do people really eat beavers? Ugh. And their tails and hind legs? Ugh. Some of the other items sound as equally dreadful.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Beaver meat mmm, I wondered if it would be something the Native American folk would eat, and I was right. It sure would be an interesting different thing to try. If you didn't know what it was it would probably be quite tasty.
> Maybe we should have mouse burgers tonight if can catch it lol!


Now that's a really good idea and far cheaper than beaver!!!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Oh, yes!
> 
> They're also called funnel cakes.


I remember funnel cakes from the Dutch country in Pennsylvania. They were so delicious. I had one a number of years ago at the big Texas Fair in Dallas and it was quite good.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ever had one of those weeks were like the songs say busy doing nothing 
I started cleaning the kitchen moved a few things about and that was it , filled the washing machine never turned it on . I've got a half finished hat . Square and one leg of baby shorts . Now I've spent the last couple of hours messing with eyelet lace . I've not finished one single thing since the beginning of the week . The only thing I have managed to do is accumulate a whole load of new patterns


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ever had one of those weeks were like the songs say busy doing nothing
> I started cleaning the kitchen moved a few things about and that was it , filled the washing machine never turned it on . I've got a half finished hat . Square and one leg of baby shorts . Now I've spent the last couple of hours messing with eyelet lace . I've not finished one single thing since the beginning of the week . The only thing I have managed to do is accumulate a whole load of new patterns


I know that song very well,
I'm busy doing nothing working the whole day through
Trying to find lots of things not to do! Lol


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Ever had one of those weeks were like the songs say busy doing nothing
> I started cleaning the kitchen moved a few things about and that was it , filled the washing machine never turned it on . I've got a half finished hat . Square and one leg of baby shorts . Now I've spent the last couple of hours messing with eyelet lace . I've not finished one single thing since the beginning of the week . The only thing I have managed to do is accumulate a whole load of new patterns


Well, you collected some patterns, and you have lots on your mind at the moment . The housework can wait.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ditto!


Poledra65 said:


> Oh Mary that's fantastic!!!! Super exciting, I would buy the book just because Matthew illustrated it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Oh I hope you get to come for a visit! If so, maybe we could meet also.


angelam said:


> Don't think she's a knitter. She has lived in Atlanta for, I would think, 25/30 years. I first met her when she was a teenager living with her family in England back in the 70s, she used to babysit my kids. Her parents became great friends of ours and are now living in Chesapeake. I'm hoping to get over to visit them sometime this year as we haven't had a chance to meet up for a long time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ever had one of those weeks were like the songs say busy doing nothing
> I started cleaning the kitchen moved a few things about and that was it , filled the washing machine never turned it on . I've got a half finished hat . Square and one leg of baby shorts . Now I've spent the last couple of hours messing with eyelet lace . I've not finished one single thing since the beginning of the week . The only thing I have managed to do is accumulate a whole load of new patterns


Sometimes we have to be hunters and gatherers in order to have the materials we need. I suspect that you're having a tough time wrangling the brain to focus on any one thing. Hugs.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sometimes we have to be hunters and gatherers in order to have the materials we need. I suspect that you're having a tough time wrangling the brain to focus on any one thing. Hugs.


 :thumbup: Be gentle with yourself! More hugs!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

We awoke this morning to 4-5'' of snow, for heaven's sake. And now we are told to expect record low temps of around 17-18F. Sometimes I must remind myself that we are in NE Ohio and not SE Virginia, but it's not easy to contemplate.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We awoke this morning to 4-5'' of snow, for heaven's sake. And now we are told to expect record low temps of around 17-18F. Sometimes I must remind myself that we are in NE Ohio and not SE Virginia, but it's not easy to contemplate.
> 
> Ohio Joy


One of my friends calls it Snowhio! She's getting ready to move south. :XD:


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

budasha said:


> Don't they speak Portugese in South America?


That's Brazil only.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

darowil said:


> Some countries speak Portuguese and some Spanish- no idea which ones speak which though (or even whether some speak other languages).


Outside Brazil it's Spanish, but there might be small differences and there are different accents that natives recognize.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We awoke this morning to 4-5'' of snow, for heaven's sake. And now we are told to expect record low temps of around 17-18F. Sometimes I must remind myself that we are in NE Ohio and not SE Virginia, but it's not easy to contemplate.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Not so fun to have snow this time of year, but we are to possibly have some in the mountains. Here a beautiful spring day and I actually bought 3 tomato plants. I am a bit early I know, but shall plant them, after hardening then for a day or two, in my wall of water protectors and hope, that this year as last, they will be OK this early. There are blossoms everywhere and the apple and apricot are in bloom. I expect that there will be a frost, as usually takes out the apricot. 
Still worrying about Julie's bill. I can't understand the delay in getting it sorted out. Here in Springville, a simple visit to utilities would have it straightened out while I waited. I do believe that your landlord may be derelict in straightening it out.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Basically just marking my spot. 
Welcome back Betty, love your picture and what a houseful, but so happy they have found a better neighborhood.
Congratulations Matthew.
So happy on the no cancer news. Keep eating the green veggies.
Have company for the weekend so better get off.
Wind has been blowing so strong and it has been so cold. March was so nice and warm this is awful. Think Mother Nature forgot it is suppose to be spring.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all
> 
> Its been months since I've been on the site as in addition to further chemotherapy, I fell and broke my hip - leading to a further spell in hospital. I'm doing well now and can get about the house without using the walking stick. All signs of progress. I'm knitting a long-sleeved bolero and its looks pleasing. I'll make every effort to keep up to date with the various happenings and coment when I can. All best. Valerie


Welcome back!!! Oh dear, I'm glad you are recovered, will be looking forward to seeing pics of your bolero. 
The summaries are a Godsend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi MJS!! Have loved the cute things you've sent to Julie and that she has posted. Looking forward to more. I am glad to see you posting again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Anything that's greasy and fattening has to be good :lol: :lol:


Absolutely!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Last years won't, and I am putting money aside for this year- just don't have an invoice to operate on.


 now I understand. :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Trivia Questions about Lee's Surrender to Grant
April 9, 2016 

On April 9, 1865, Confederate General Robert E. Lee surrendered the 28,000 troops under his command to Union General Ulysses S. Grant at Appomattox Court House in south-central Virginia. To mark this landmark event in American history, try your luck with our trivia questions to see how much you know about the surrender and the closing days of the Civil War.

What Was the Practical Effect of Lee's Surrender?

The surrender ceremony took place in the parlor of the house shown here. Lee was the commander of the Army of Northern Virginia, which was the primary force of the Confederacy in the eastern theater of the Civil War. Having been outflanked in a lengthy engagement near Petersburg, Lee decided his only course of action was to head west in an attempt to join his forces with those of the Army of Tennessee under the command of Confederate General Joseph E. Johnston. However, Union forces once again outflanked the Confederates, and a series of battles ensued, further weakening Lee's forces. His troops depleted in numbers and starved for supplies, Lee decided the time had come to surrender. While only one of the Confederate armies had surrendered, Lee's army was by far the most distinguished of those fighting for the causes of the South, and thus his surrender was the beginning of the end for the Confederacy. Although scattered skirmishes continued for a few weeks, the Civil War quickly drew to an end.

What Was Notable about the Place of Surrender?

This equestrian statue of Robert E. Lee stands along Monument Avenue in Richmond, Virginia. The surrender ceremony took place in the parlor of a home owned by Wilmer McLean and located close to Appomattox Court House. Forty-six-year-old McLean was too old to serve in the Confederate armed forces when the war broke out, but he soon found himself in the thick of things anyway. At the time McLean was living in a plantation home near Manassas that had been inherited by his wife. As Union troops approached from the east in July 1861, Confederate General P.G.T. Beauregard seized the home for use as his headquarters. The home and its outbuildings suffered significant damage in the ensuing fighting. After the dust had cleared, McLean decided to relocate his family to Appomattox Court House, which he felt was far enough away from the frontlines to be safe. Less than four years later, the conflict once again caught up to the embattled McLeans, and it was in their new home that Lee surrendered to Grant.

What Terms of Surrender Did Grant Demand of Lee?

In victory, Grant was magnanimous, offering Lee's Army of Northern Virginia terms that were relatively generous considering the fierce fighting that had gone on for more than four years. Lee's officers were allowed to keep their sidearms, and Grant decreed that none of Lee's men was to be imprisoned or tried for treason. Grant also said that Lee's troops could keep their horses and mules so that they could make their way back to their homes. Of most immediate importance to the Confederate troops under Lee's command, Grant ordered that Union rations be distributed to them so that they could eat before setting off on their journeys homeward.

How Many Americans Died in the Civil War?

According to the Civil War Trust, a nonprofit organization dedicated to preserving the war's battlefields, an estimated 620,000 men lost their lives in the line of duty during the war. The Civil War's death toll exceeds by more than 200,000 the 405,399 American lives lost during World War II. The Civil War death toll represented roughly 2 percent of the U.S. population at that time.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you had a good time Jackie did anyone take a picture


No I totally didn't think of it 😕 But we sure had a nice visit and the little foster baby I have right now was really good too


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Sun is shining here . Hopefully there is no chance of us getting snow now ( fingers crossed )


I could send you some of ours , were to get more tomorrow 😭


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> I missed that you were a foster parent. I'm assuming you mean a human foster baby; not one of our furbabies foster baby. Either way, what a good heart you have being a foster mom.


Yes the little man is nine weeks old that we have right now. He is a cutie !


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Valerie, welcome home! We have missed you. Hope your bees are doing well.
Pammie, good luck knitting doilies. What a lovely gift for your daughter's wedding.
Daralene, love the cable, color, and even knitting on your socks.
Maya and I had our hour walk today. Yeah.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Fan said:


> Morning all, Thank you so much for lovely feedback on my ring.
> I'm really pleased that some of you are perhaps going to do something wonderful with items you too, have inherited. My cousin has had her parents rings made into fantastic new ones, which made me decide to get the pendant made. Will show you when I get it.
> There won't be any mistakes of having mouse cooked, it's been put in a section of freezer where I keep the food scraps to go in rubbish collection.
> Last evening before we left for the game, our recently married, hubby and son came to us with 2 nice freshly caught snapper fish, so that's dinner tonight, so some good things to enjoy as life for us calms down hopefully.'


I have never heard of putting your food scraps and dead mice in the freezer until rubbish collection. Is there a reason you do this?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, thank you.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sonja...My day has been filled with lots of busyness. I still have to finish a baby sweater for a shower tomorrow. I just finished the vegetable tray for the shower. I was asked to put the vegetables into the shape of a rainbow. This is what I came up with.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have never heard of putting your food scraps and dead mice in the freezer until rubbish collection. Is there a reason you do this?


I do it with anything likely to pong.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night night.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> At last, here are the socks. I'm so pleased with them and want to make him more.


The socks are fantastic. Beautiful handiwork and I know it will be greatly appreciated. I am surprised that you were able to keep them away from Bill. I am thinking that more socks will be on the agenda in order to have him change his socks. :XD: :XD: :XD: I know he is going to love wearing them and he knows that there is a lot of love in them.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all
> 
> Its been months since I've been on the site as in addition to further chemotherapy, I fell and broke my hip - leading to a further spell in hospital. I'm doing well now and can get about the house without using the walking stick. All signs of progress. I'm knitting a long-sleeved bolero and its looks pleasing. I'll make every effort to keep up to date with the various happenings and coment when I can. All best. Valerie


Its so good to hear from you! We were all concerned after the long silence, fearing the worst, but fully understand why. We missed you. You have certainly been through the wars, so it's wonderful to hear that you're back visiting Sam's tea table again, and are still knitting.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> At last, here are the socks. I'm so pleased with them and want to make him more.


What lovely socks, so beautifully knitted. Are they for yourself or will some lucky person be getting them?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have never heard of putting your food scraps and dead mice in the freezer until rubbish collection. Is there a reason you do this?


I decided to put the trap and the mouse in there so that food scraps etc won't stink out the garage! We often have fish and it smells bad if it's left in rubbish bag in our garage during warm weather. Our rubbish gets collected Wednesday mornings, and if we leave the bags out too early, all the local cats and dogs and birds have a fine feast and spread it everywhere, very messy to clean up.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Update on SIL,
I have just got off the phone from the folks in Matamata and been told Lilian is back to square one, smoking again, after all the effort put in to help her, she won't heed it. She was doing so much better without them, but did tell doctors she can't and won't give them up. So we just have to accept her decision and wait until the inevitable happens, as she stated no resus if she has another heart attack. 
I'm kind of angry, but will try not to let it impede my wellbeing, and get on with my own good life.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> I know that song very well,
> I'm busy doing nothing working the whole day through
> Trying to find lots of things not to do! Lol


Did you sing as you typed 😄


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Did you sing as you typed 😄


Yep sure did!
Another little thing my dad taught me is
Today whilst walking on the stair
I met a man who wasn't there
He wasn't there again today
Oh how I wish he'd go away.

Who is the man? 
Your shadow lol!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bubba Love said:


> No I totally didn't think of it 😕 But we sure had a nice visit and the little foster baby I have right now was really good too


That's a shame I was looking forward to seeing a picture . Glad you both had a nice visit 
Little baby sounds a delight . Is it hard to give the children up when it's time ? 
As for the snow you can be very nice and keep it 😄Lovely blue skies here this morning . Bit chilly when I was out with dog but it was only 6 am so plenty of time to warm up


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Just got home from footy match and yes the mouse is history.
> It's now residing in the freezer to go out with the rubbish collection.
> Now from me a cheery goodnight!


That is a relief for you - the mouse in the freezer that is.

I went to the footy today- unfortunately my team lost. Just as well we din't have my birthday weekend this weekend- the team that dared beat us is the one all my family go for! Pammie I normally go by myself and enjoy it still. Maryanne came for 3/4 of the game today and then decided she was too tired to stay.
i applied for a Seniors Card today- the main advantage of it is a lot of the time public transport is free- and reduced rates at other times. Other places have discounts as well including a number of places which have seniors deals for lunch. Movie too I think- but I rarely go anyway so not any great use to me. When I get my card I will get more info as to what I can use it for.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many thanks for the start and the summaries *Sam, Julie & Margaret* - think you outdid yourself this week Sam!
> Glad that your eyes are feeling good now *Gwen* and congrats again to your DD on her being offered a place at Oxford.
> *Matthew's* drawing of the horse is fabulous and great news about the illustrations.
> Pleased to hear everything is clear *Joy (Sassafras)* and that your eyes are not deteriorating much either.
> ...


Lovely scenery.
Enjoy Ireland- there is some lovely scenery there too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

oneapril said:


> Appetizer!


Of course- and now she has the mouse in the freezer so no excuse.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Too funny. I do it every week and forget we have started the new KTP. Back on the old one posting. :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: Will I ever learn???


Even though I do remember that we have changed I respond on the old one rather than transfer things over to the new one.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all
> 
> Its been months since I've been on the site as in addition to further chemotherapy, I fell and broke my hip - leading to a further spell in hospital. I'm doing well now and can get about the house without using the walking stick. All signs of progress. I'm knitting a long-sleeved bolero and its looks pleasing. I'll make every effort to keep up to date with the various happenings and coment when I can. All best. Valerie


How wonderful to hear from you again- and to know that you are still in the land of the living. You really have had a really tough time with the chemo haven't you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> At last, here are the socks. I'm so pleased with them and want to make him more.


They look really good Daralene.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made me think of my confirmation too Jeanette . I got the name Anna pronounced Ahhnna , unless it was my auntie who had a lovely Irish lilt and the way she said my full name sounded beautiful


I took Mary


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> I'm sure one of the nouvelle cuisine places would try them tho' along with the baby vegs and mini herb and salad leaves. Would Disney sue if they were called Mini burghers?


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> I have never heard of putting your food scraps and dead mice in the freezer until rubbish collection. Is there a reason you do this?


I've heard of it- but have never done it myself. Could be sensible when we have 40C temperatures (100+)


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That's a shame I was looking forward to seeing a picture . Glad you both had a nice visit
> Little baby sounds a delight . Is it hard to give the children up when it's time ?
> As for the snow you can be very nice and keep it 😄Lovely blue skies here this morning . Bit chilly when I was out with dog but it was only 6 am so plenty of time to warm up


It is so sad that children are born into situations that require the child to be removed form its parents so young- and what sort of a future do they have?
I too wondered how hard it would be to give them up- takes a special person I think to be able to do this and give the baby love knowing that it will only be for a while.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I often thought of becoming foster parents and I know that it would be rewarding for me - but not so much for DH; he really is more comfortable around the DGK's now that they're out of the "baby" stage. He does not do well with babies crying - so would not be a good idea for this household.

I give you so much credit for doing it!

Glad you and Bonnie were able to meet up - it's a special bond among the TPers.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Fantastic on no cancer, great that the MD won't be a problem for some time to come. I have got to start wearing my sunglasses, and eat more leafy greens, as the the eye doc here said that that will go a long way to preventing it, I already take my vitamins at night.


My doc put me on Vitalux Advantage for my eyes, 2 a day, 2 hours after taking other meds.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made me think of my confirmation too Jeanette . I got the name Anna pronounced Ahhnna , unless it was my auntie who had a lovely Irish lilt and the way she said my full name sounded beautiful


I was baptised Elisabeth and registered Helen. It became a problem later in life and I had my name officially changed to Elizabeth.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> I decided to put the trap and the mouse in there so that food scraps etc won't stink out the garage! We often have fish and it smells bad if it's left in rubbish bag in our garage during warm weather. Our rubbish gets collected Wednesday mornings, and if we leave the bags out too early, all the local cats and dogs and birds have a fine feast and spread it everywhere, very messy to clean up.


I put my food scraps in the fridge too so they don't smell up the garage with waiting till garbage collection day or attract rodents.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> What lovely socks, so beautifully knitted. Are they for yourself or will some lucky person be getting them?


Thank you They are for DH. He loves them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Ever had one of those weeks were like the songs say busy doing nothing
> I started cleaning the kitchen moved a few things about and that was it , filled the washing machine never turned it on . I've got a half finished hat . Square and one leg of baby shorts . Now I've spent the last couple of hours messing with eyelet lace . I've not finished one single thing since the beginning of the week . The only thing I have managed to do is accumulate a whole load of new patterns


I'm in the same boat. Finished a sweater and a shrug. Both need to be sewn together and am now starting on another sweater. I hate joining things. Would rather just knit and hope the knit fairy will come along and sew everything together. I still have a shawl to block that I finished last year.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sonja...My day has been filled with lots of busyness. I still have to finish a baby sweater for a shower tomorrow. I just finished the vegetable tray for the shower. I was asked to put the vegetables into the shape of a rainbow. This is what I came up with.


That is a very pretty tray....almost too nice to eat.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Update on SIL,
> I have just got off the phone from the folks in Matamata and been told Lilian is back to square one, smoking again, after all the effort put in to help her, she won't heed it. She was doing so much better without them, but did tell doctors she can't and won't give them up. So we just have to accept her decision and wait until the inevitable happens, as she stated no resus if she has another heart attack.
> I'm kind of angry, but will try not to let it impede my wellbeing, and get on with my own good life.


You've done all you can for her. Now the rest is up to her.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan said:


> Update on SIL,
> I have just got off the phone from the folks in Matamata and been told Lilian is back to square one, smoking again, after all the effort put in to help her, she won't heed it. She was doing so much better without them, but did tell doctors she can't and won't give them up. So we just have to accept her decision and wait until the inevitable happens, as she stated no resus if she has another heart attack.
> I'm kind of angry, but will try not to let it impede my wellbeing, and get on with my own good life.


Fan, I understand your feelings. It really is difficult to understand the decisions people make like this. In the end it sounds like she won't change her mind. I'm glad you realize you can't let it ruin your life and physical well-being. :thumbup: Buddha said it well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> It is so sad that children are born into situations that require the child to be removed form its parents so young- and what sort of a future do they have?
> I too wondered how hard it would be to give them up- takes a special person I think to be able to do this and give the baby love knowing that it will only be for a while.


Couldn't have said it better. I second this.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Off to see my elderly aunt today. Unfortunately, I hear we are in for some bad weather again. I sure hope it holds off until we're back home late this aft.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

beautiful message. 







Why do I have a variety of friends who are all so different in character? 

How is it possible that I can get along with them all? 



I think that each one helps to bring out a "different" part of me. With one of them I am polite. With another I joke, with another I can be a bit naughty... I can sit down and talk about serious matters with one. With another I laugh a lot. I listen to one friend's problems. Then I listen to another one's advice for me.



My friends are like pieces of a jigsaw puzzle. When completed, they form a treasure box. A treasure of friends! They are my friends who understand me better than I understand myself. They're friends who support me through good days and bad. Real Age doctors tell us that friends are good for our health.



Dr. Oz calls them Vitamin F (for Friends) and counts the benefits of friends as essential to our well being. Research shows that people in strong social circles have less risk of depression and terminal strokes.



If you enjoy Vitamin F constantly you can be up to 30 years younger than your real age. The warmth of friendship stops stress and even in your most intense moments, it decreases the chance of a cardiac arrest or stroke by 50%. I'm so happy that I have a stock of Vitamin F!



In summary, we should value our friends and keep in touch with them. We should try to see the funny side of things and laugh together and pray for each other in the tough moments.


Some of my friends are friends on line. I know I am part of theirs because their names appear on my computer screen often and I feel blessed that they care as much for me as I care for them.


Thank you for being one of my Vitamins!
The most beautiful thing about friendship is that we can grow separately without growing apart.


Have an awesome day!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> That is a relief for you - the mouse in the freezer that is.
> 
> I went to the footy today- unfortunately my team lost. Just as well we din't have my birthday weekend this weekend- the team that dared beat us is the one all my family go for! Pammie I normally go by myself and enjoy it still. Maryanne came for 3/4 of the game today and then decided she was too tired to stay.
> i applied for a Seniors Card today- the main advantage of it is a lot of the time public transport is free- and reduced rates at other times. Other places have discounts as well including a number of places which have seniors deals for lunch. Movie too I think- but I rarely go anyway so not any great use to me. When I get my card I will get more info as to what I can use it for.


Birthday coming up...what a lovely month to be born in. One sister and one brother were born this month and they were 11 days less than a year apart. Hope you really enjoy that Seniors Card as there are some built in advantages to getting older if you take advantage of them. :wink: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> They look really good Daralene.


Thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

I thought of you and our class as I knit them. I never thought I could do or understand socks and that dreaded heel, now I find it exciting as I see it form. :thumbup: You did a great job on our workshop class. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> Trivia Questions about Lee's Surrender to Grant
> April 9, 2016
> 
> On April 9, 1865, Confederate General Robert E. Lee surrendered the 28,000 troops under his command to Union General Ulysses S. Grant at Appomattox Court House in south-central Virginia. To mark this landmark event in American history, try your luck with our trivia questions to see how much you know about the surrender and the closing days of the Civil War.
> ...


Amazing.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Valerie, welcome home! We have missed you. Hope your bees are doing well.
> Pammie, good luck knitting doilies. What a lovely gift for your daughter's wedding.
> Daralene, love the cable, color, and even knitting on your socks.
> Maya and I had our hour walk today. Yeah.


Thank you for the comment on even knitting. I don't know how one gets to do that so I am glad that it is happening.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do it with anything likely to pong.


 :thumbup: Me too.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sometimes we have to be hunters and gatherers in order to have the materials we need. I suspect that you're having a tough time wrangling the brain to focus on any one thing. Hugs.


Love your thinking. (regarding Swedenme's day.)


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer, what a lovely veggie tray. You always make beautiful ones as those at KP know. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Thank you for the lovely comment on the socks, and yes, DH wants more, but he also wants the sweater I am making him first. :XD: :XD: :XD:

Swedenme, I often have days like that. That is why the pressure of having company is the one time I get things finished. :XD: :XD: :XD: I've been spending my last days recovering from the busy schedule we've had.



Fan said:


> I know that song very well,
> I'm busy doing nothing working the whole day through
> Trying to find lots of things not to do! Lol


___________________
Love that. Quite appropriate for my last few days.

Ohio Joy, my sister told me you guys were getting snow and I figured it would hit us too but it stayed well south of us. Something when the south of us gets hit harder than north.

Sorlenna, Snohio is too funny. I'll have to tell my family that.

flyty1n, the apricot blossoms must be so beautiful. Hoping they don't get wiped out. What an awful thing when that happens, and of course hoping the tomato plant gives you lots of wonderful tomatoes.

Sorlenna, the soap sounds wonderful and the fog beautiful.

I haven't seen the post yet, but it sounds like congratulations are due for Matthew. Will have to search later as DH is home today. I'm hoping to do some knitting on the sweater for his birthday. He is an April baby too.

MJS. Hello :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: DH and I have spent times laughing out loud at the funny things you have sent through Julie to us.

I'm off to look up the exercises for sciatica and use the laser as it's been waking me up at night.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is lovely. I've copied and posted it on my FB page. Thanks for sharing it!


budasha said:


> beautiful message.
> 
> Why do I have a variety of friends who are all so different in character?
> 
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> I thought of you and our class as I knit them. I never thought I could do or understand socks and that dreaded heel, now I find it exciting as I see it form. :thumbup: You did a great job on our workshop class. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


I almost commented on how far you have come since that class in my original post.- although I learnt to so a castoff in a different colour from you and have used it a few times just to give that small amount of contrast.

And now I am heading off to bed- 11.15 so time to go.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OK DH is busy doing the sun lamp, so a few more posts. Tami, those grandkids are adorable and the big eyes on the DGD are amazing. Gorgeous.

Rookie, just love the photo of the grandkids lined up in bed. So sweet and reminds me of when ours were that age.

Poledra, what a great wrap for your relative. :thumbup: :thumbup:  :thumbup: Wonderful color, pattern and knitting. Like those buttons too.

A big thank you to Sam, Darowil, Kate, and Julie for the hard work they do. So appreciated. I will have to find the time later to go over the recipes. Always so many great things. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Kate, have a lovely time in Ireland. I've seen East, West, and South but not the north and certainly not all of any. It is beautiful. I probably shouldn't say it but my son, who has traveled the world playing music on cruise ships, said his favorite place was Scotland.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> I almost commented on how far you have come since that class in my original post.- although I learnt to so a castoff in a different colour from you and have used it a few times just to give that small amount of contrast.
> 
> And now I am heading off to bed- 11.15 so time to go.


I did that on one sock where I actually added in another color with the original and you give it a braided effect. I forget now what it is called but you use a crochet hook and then between the cast offs you chain however many you want to make a loop. One cast off loop was with the main color and the second was with another color of choice. Quite interesting. I also love all the socks I see when you do your sock shows. So inspiring and I'm sure quite a lot of work, but so worth it.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot. Off to check the digest. TTYL


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

The


pacer said:


> Sonja...My day has been filled with lots of busyness. I still have to finish a baby sweater for a shower tomorrow. I just finished the vegetable tray for the shower. I was asked to put the vegetables into the shape of a rainbow. This is what I came up with.


Your vegetable tray looks lovely Mary to nice to eat . Hope you have a lovely time at the shower 
I've had a more productive day today than I've had all week 
Put fresh bedding on the beds , did 2 lots of laundry ones all dried waiting to be ironed the other lot is on the line drying , cleaned all the top kitchen cupboards will do the bottom ones tomorrow . 
It's such a beautiful day here today lovely and warm so I've been out and cut the grass in the front gardens , still can't do the back garden as there is about 2" of surface water covering about half the garden still 
Oh and I've made something that will make you smile and wonder what the heck it is . Reminds me of a poodle 😄


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> I'm in the same boat. Finished a sweater and a shrug. Both need to be sewn together and am now starting on another sweater. I hate joining things. Would rather just knit and hope the knit fairy will come along and sew everything together. I still have a shawl to block that I finished last year.


May I join you in your boat? I have a cardigan and a summer shell and all knitted and still in pieces. It's not only the sewing together but also the blocking that stops me.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you They are for DH. He loves them.


I realised after the editing time was up that you'd already told us that, so thankyou for answering my uneccesary question, Dalalene! I bet DH feels spoiled in his custom made socks. I must start serious sock knitting, have made 2 pairs up to now but I'm not very confident - just have to follow the instructions very carefully.....


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

budasha said:


> beautiful message.
> 
> Why do I have a variety of friends who are all so different in character?
> 
> ...


That's lovely Budasha, just sums up KTP perfectly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The
> 
> Your vegetable tray looks lovely Mary to nice to eat . Hope you have a lovely time at the shower
> I've had a more productive day today than I've had all week
> ...


A Poodle maybe- but a very pretty coloured one!!!!!!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> The
> 
> Oh and I've made something that will make you smile and wonder what the heck it is . Reminds me of a poodle 😄


Whatever it is, it's very pretty. Lovely colours.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Kate, have a lovely time in Ireland. I've seen East, West, and South but not the north and certainly not all of any. It is beautiful. I probably shouldn't say it but my son, who has traveled the world playing music on cruise ships, said his favorite place was Scotland.


A man of good taste obviously! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lovely bootee Sonja!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Marla and I should not be left unsupervised. 
Menards had a sale, David wants one badly, early birthday by several months.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Whatever it is, it's very pretty. Lovely colours.


This made me smile Mary I don't know if I want to make the other one now 😄


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Lovely bootee Sonja!


What you mean I knit a bootie I thought it was a poodle :XD:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> What you mean I knit a bootie I thought it was a poodle :XD:


Well, if it is a poodle, it seems to be cleverly disguised as a darling bootie. :mrgreen:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, is that a kayak? I'd love to try one. 
Liz, if you find the knitting fairy that sews seams please send her this way.
Sonja, boogie or poodle, love the sparkle.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a cute bootie!!! So frilly and fun.


Swedenme said:


> The
> 
> Your vegetable tray looks lovely Mary to nice to eat . Hope you have a lovely time at the shower
> I've had a more productive day today than I've had all week
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

ROFL...obviously not an over grown zuchinni (sp) which was my first reaction... but a kayak.....Won't he be delighted.


Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I should not be left unsupervised.
> Menards had a sale, David wants one badly, early birthday by several months.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Anyone inclined to help me with some pattern directions I've posted my question here.....arggggggg/grrrrrrrrr

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-398118-1.html


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

A great gift Kaye (and a nice job getting it in the car!). I'm sure David will be pleased!


Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I should not be left unsupervised.
> Menards had a sale, David wants one badly, early birthday by several months.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Sorry, Gwen...I don't get it, either. Feels like some directions are missing!?


Gweniepooh said:


> Anyone inclined to help me with some pattern directions I've posted my question here.....arggggggg/grrrrrrrrr
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-398118-1.html


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

*Huge thanks to OneApril and Sorlenna! I so appreciate you both in your assistance.* Sorlenna was able to get me straight on the the directions. I can be so dense at times I can't see the forest for the trees.

I'm going to print out Sorlenna's directions and attach the to the pattern now and then continue knitting. "Whew"......  :hunf: :mrgreen: :-D


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Well, if it is a poodle, it seems to be cleverly disguised as a darling bootie. :mrgreen:


Thank you very much . I got some eyelet lace given so thought I would give it a try . Think I will try a bonnet next


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, is that a kayak? I'd love to try one.
> Liz, if you find the knitting fairy that sews seams please send her this way.
> Sonja, boogie or poodle, love the sparkle.


Thank you Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> What a cute bootie!!! So frilly and fun.


Thank you Gwen . I saw the Sorlenna helped with the pattern and that's how I read it too


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, is that a kayak? I'd love to try one.
> Liz, if you find the knitting fairy that sews seams please send her this way.
> Sonja, boogie or poodle, love the sparkle.


 :lol: yes, a fishing kayak.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> ROFL...obviously not an over grown zuchinni (sp) which was my first reaction... but a kayak.....Won't he be delighted.


Lol!!!
But around here they do grow some big ones.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

oneapril said:


> A great gift Kaye (and a nice job getting it in the car!). I'm sure David will be pleased!


 people coming out at menards was laughing with us.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Always happy to help, Gwen.



Swedenme said:


> Thank you very much . I got some eyelet lace given so thought I would give it a try . Think I will try a bonnet next


Oh, that should be great! I love the look of that knitted in lace, especially on frilly little girl things.

I just put a turkey and cheese 'pie' in the oven (more like a crust-less quiche). I haven't made one in a long time, so I'm a little excited. LOL


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Sunday 10 April '16

Today is Sibling Day. The bond between siblings is extra-special, even more so if one of them has a life-long illness or a disability. Sibling Day is a way of honouring that special bond. Siblings Day was created by Claudia Evart, a freelance paralegal from Manhattan, NY. Evart started the day after losing both her sister at an early age. It is a day of celebration and recognition for brothers and sisters around the world. Siblings Day can be celebrated by sending a card, gift, making a dinner invitation or simply going for a walk in the park. The date of National Siblings Day is very important to its founder Claudia as it marks the birthday of her sister Lisette.

The siblings bonds are life-long relationships usually lasting from cradle to grave. It is usually the longest relationship of a persons life and typically much longer than a mothers and fathers relationship.

Today is International Safety Pin Day. Celebrate simplicity and practicality this Safety Pin Day. Legend has it that, in 1849, Walter Hunt, the inventor of the safety pin, owed a friend $15 and decided to invent something new in order to earn the money to repay him. He invented the safety pin.

Strong and sharp, yet safe enough to be used on clothing, safety pins are a simple yet ingenious invention, which practically everyone has used at some point. Why not take inspiration from Walter Hunt this Safety Pin Day and try to come up with your own clever invention? Its a great challenge for children, too, who love to come up with new ideas. Perhaps give a prize for the best new invention and watch their little minds tick away.

Today is Golfer's Day. Some people believe that the word golf is derived from the phrase gentlemen only, ladies forbidden. However, very few words commonly used in the English language today gained their origins from acronyms. Other possibilities include the Dutch word kolf, a kind of stick or club, or goulf, a Scottish word meaning to strike or cuff.

No matter what the origin of the word, the game we currently recognize as golf originated in Scotland, somewhere in the 14th century. The earliest recorded use of the term in reference to the game was a ban enacted by King James II in 1457, who thought that young men spent too much time golfing, and not enough time practicing archery! The earliest golf club (building, not stick) was established in 1552, after the ban was lifted in 1502. J.R.R Tolkein, author of the Lord of the Rings books, had a different opinion. According to him, the game was invented when a hobbit used a club to knock the head off of the goblin Golfimbul, which sailed through the air and landed in a hole!

On Golfers Day we celebrate, not the game itself, but the men and women who play it, even the lowliest duffer who shanks their ball all the way into the jungle. Clearly the best way to celebrate is to hit the links yourself, but that may not always be an option for you. Perhaps you do not live near one of the approximately 31,000-32,000 golf courses in the world.

Or maybe you just dont enjoy the full-sized game yourself? Fear not! For you, there is the game of miniature golf! That game was created in 1916 when the first minigolf course was built in Pinehurst, North Carolina. While it lacks the long distance shots and wide, grassy fields, minigolf has unique challenges and features all its own, such as complicated bank shots and ramps. It even has its own international regulatory body, The World Minigolf Sport Federation (WMF).

So, you want to enjoy playing golf without leaving your home? Thats fine too. The history of golf in video games goes all the way back to 1979 when Magnavox released a game simply called Golf for their Magnavox Odyssey2 console. Since then, there have been over eighty different versions of the sport to pp up on computers and gaming systems. Video game golfers have included everyone from Tiger Woods to the characters from Adult Swims Aqua Teen Hunger Force.

For the more inventive celebrant, there is the option of another sort of game. Walk up behind friends or co workers and pretend to narrate their actions as if you were a golf announcer. Go online and learn some golf slang and try to work it into everyday conversations. Do you best Bob Hope impression and carry a club around with you all day. Or, at least work on your imaginary golf swing.

If you are still looking for something to do, why not kick back and drink an Arnold Palmer, a drink made of half lemonade and half iced tea made famous by the golfer of the same name. The best time to do this is while sitting down to watch a golf movie. There are dozens to choose from, from comedies like the classic Caddyshack or Happy Gilmore, to more dramatic films like Tin Cup or The Legend of Bagger Vance.

As the day comes to a close and you watch your balls sailing over water hazards and past bunkers, pause to reflect on the day. Golf may not be a team sport, but it is best enjoyed with friends and family. In the end, enjoying Golfers Day is a good excuse to get together with the people you care about and spend time enjoying one anothers company. Turn to your loved ones and say, Hey, you can be my caddy any day. Then softly clap as the sun slowly dips below the horizon.

What does the "S" in Harry S. Truman stand for?

Samuel
Stanley
Sinclair
Nothing

If there are two full moons in a month, the second one is called a blue moon.

April 10
1952 - Steven Seagal
1936 - John Madden

April 10, 1925
"The Great Gatsby" by F. Scott Fitzgerald was published.

Answer: The "S" is not an abbreviation. Truman was given a middle initial, but not a middle name. Truman's parents chose "S" as his middle name to please both of his grandfathers, a common practice among the Scots-Irish. The "S" in Harry S. Truman refers to the names of both of his grandfathers, Anderson Shipp Truman and Solomon Young. There has been controversy since 1962, when Truman told reporters that they should not use a period after the S, because it didn't stand for anything. He may have been joking; he himself often wrote his middle initial followed by a period. At any rate, the ruling of most style manuals is to include the period.

4 Trivia Questions about the Beatles
April 10, 2016

On April 10th, 1970, music's most famous group, The Beatles, called it quits. Let's see how much you know about the band with these Fab Four trivia questions.

Which Beatle First Rocked the Mop Top Look?

2007 Great Britain postage stamp honoring The Beatles. Sure their music is good, but The Beatles most memorable contribution to history may be the popularization of that mop top haircut (see above and virtually every other Beatles picture ever). So which Beatle was the first to wear it? Stuart Sutcliffe. If you've never heard of Sutcliffe, you can be forgiven, he wasn't on the team by the time they went mainstream. But once upon a time, Sutcliffe was the bassist for The Beatles. In fact, he and Lennon came up with the name The Beatles. But in 1961, he left the band to go to school. Sutcliffe died a few years later and never saw the band take off. In his honor, they adopted his haircut. And just like that, the band's iconic look was born.

Who Is Marsha Albert? And Why Is She Credited with Launching Beatlemania?

The story goes that Marsha Albert first saw a segment on The Beatles in 1963, then called a local DJ and asked him to play some of their music. He did, the masses heard them and a sensation was born. Said Beatles historian (of course there's such a thing) Bruce Spizer, "Marsha Albert's actions forced a major record company to push up the release date of a debut single from an unknown band during the holiday season, a time when record companies traditionally released no new product." Albert also got the honor of being allowed to announce the then-unheard-of group when they played on that radio show she contacted. When The Beatles finally came to America, they thanked Marsha and gave her their autographs. A small price to pay for all the success that was about to come next.

If You Lived in Soviet Russia, What Medium Did You Use to Listen to The Beatles?

Mr. Johnson, it's a good thing you came to us for "Help!" We believe the original fracture happened because your skeleton had to "Carry That Weight." It's probably no surprise that they weren't allowed to play The Beatles in the Soviet Union, but that doesn't mean the citizens there weren't listening. It turned out that you could imprint music onto x-ray scans on the cheap, which is exactly what Russian citizens did to listen to the many Western songs banned in their homeland. They were doing it before The Beatles, but the methodology saw an uptick in use when people started listening to the Fab Four.

Whose Departure from The Beatles Caused Lennon to Say, "If He Doesn't Come Back by Tuesday, We Get Eric Clapton?"

The Beatles broke up for good in 1970, but all good bands break up more than once, and The Beatles were no exception. Ringo Starr walked out mid-album in 1968, and George Harrison quit for five days mid-album in the beginning of 1969. When Harrison took off, Lennon joked they'd replace him with Eric Clapton if they had to. Of course, both members ultimately came back and finished their albums. It's a good thing they did, too. The White Album and Abbey Road were both pretty successful.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Truth be told, I'm surprised we never had it in Alaska.


I am surprised you didn't too. We were living in northern Ontario when I had beaver.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The
> 
> Your vegetable tray looks lovely Mary to nice to eat . Hope you have a lovely time at the shower
> I've had a more productive day today than I've had all week
> ...


Absolutely love the colours of the bootie 👍❤


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

TNS said:


> So good that you could meet up and spend time together. It's rather special to actually meet your KP friends " in the flesh" isn't it?


Yes I was excited !
This group feels like family so when we have a chance to get together it's like old home week 🎉🎉🎉


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

darowil said:


> It is so sad that children are born into situations that require the child to be removed form its parents so young- and what sort of a future do they have?
> I too wondered how hard it would be to give them up- takes a special person I think to be able to do this and give the baby love knowing that it will only be for a while.


When you hear some of the situations these little lambs come out of you know it's for the best.
It is really hard when they leave for me not to hear how they are doing makes me sad.
But I feel as long as I have the little jewels I will love them and pray for them and do whatever I can for them.
My husband and I are Nana and Papa to a lot of these special babies😄


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> When you hear some of the situations these little lambs come out of you know it's for the best.
> It is really hard when they leave for me not to hear how they are doing makes me sad.
> But I feel as long as I have the little jewels I will love them and pray for them and do whatever I can for them.
> My husband and I are Nana and Papa to a lot of these special babies😄


You're doing Gods work, and that's a wonderful thing. Blessings.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> When you hear some of the situations these little lambs come out of you know it's for the best.
> It is really hard when they leave for me not to hear how they are doing makes me sad.
> But I feel as long as I have the little jewels I will love them and pray for them and do whatever I can for them.
> My husband and I are Nana and Papa to a lot of these special babies😄


And you can continue to pray for them- and prayer works wonders so only God knows what impact them being with you for such a short time might have on them. Otherwise they might never have anyone who cares enough about them to keep praying for them.

I don't think I commented on you and Bonnie catching up- its wonderful meeting other TPers isn't it? 
I laugh sometimes- all the safe internet protocol kids are taught and here are parents and grandparent- even great grandparents meeting up with 'strangers' we have meet over the internet!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Ive had a good day today. My son and one of his friends came over, did some jobs and then cooked dinner, roast chicken, roast potatoes, stuffing, gravy, cabbage, cauliflower. Rice pudding or Jaffa cakes for dessert. Then a couple more jobs and off they went. I loaded the dishwasher, had a shower and knitted while watching Home Fires. Off to bed now. Prayers for all in need of them. All take care.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

God bless you, both, Bubba Love! I think I understand your user name, now!♡


Bubba Love said:


> When you hear some of the situations these little lambs come out of you know it's for the best.
> It is really hard when they leave for me not to hear how they are doing makes me sad.
> But I feel as long as I have the little jewels I will love them and pray for them and do whatever I can for them.
> My husband and I are Nana and Papa to a lot of these special babies😄


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> And you can continue to pray for them- and prayer works wonders so only God knows what impact them being with you for such a short time might have on them. Otherwise they might never have anyone who cares enough about them to keep praying for them.
> 
> I don't think I commented on you and Bonnie catching up- its wonderful meeting other TPers isn't it?
> I laugh sometimes- all the safe internet protocol kids are taught and here are parents and grandparent- even great grandparents meeting up with 'strangers' we have meet over the internet!


It's fantastic meeting our fellow internet Tea party and KP friends,as we all have something in common, our love of knitting and craft work, a great starting point to a friendship. I feel very blessed to have met Julie, and have my dear KP friends via Internet Joan and MaryLou in USA, plus all you folks too.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

oneapril said:


> God bless you, both, Bubba Love! I think I understand your user name, now!♡


Bubba was what our first grandchild Isaiah called me and his other Grandma😍
Bubba Love and Bubba Baker of course the Papas were the same just last name different . Just love the sayings little ones come up with


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Back home after a very lengthy baby shower. It lasted about 3 1/2 hours as there were over 55 guests at the shower. The veggie tray was well loved. I sent leftovers home with the mom-to-be and her mom as well as a friend of mine. I have to do a veggie and fruit tray for next weekend for a bridal shower next weekend. I did take a picture of the baby sweater that I made for the baby, but I will post a picture later. I am getting ready for some sleep as I have to have my DH at the hospital at 6 AM for surgery tomorrow. It has been a pleasure to see Betty and PTO Valerie posting this week. You both have been missed and thought about often.

I am sure there is more to comment on but I only slept 4 hours last night so I could finish the baby sweater. Time for some rest before tomorrow's adventures.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Anyone inclined to help me with some pattern directions I've posted my question here.....arggggggg/grrrrrrrrr
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-398118-1.html


Gwen, far as I can figure the k22 as established means:

K10, P1, K5, P1, K5, P1 to last 19 stitches, then K2tog, *K10, P1, K5, P1 to the end.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bubba Love, I admire you and your husband being able to open your hearts and home to foster children. Bless you.
Gwen, hadn't read far enough to see you had already gotten your answer.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is lovely. I've copied and posted it on my FB page. Thanks for sharing it!


When I received it, I got a such a warm feeling and thought that I must share it. I hope everyone who reads it gets the same kind of feeling.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> May I join you in your boat? I have a cardigan and a summer shell and all knitted and still in pieces. It's not only the sewing together but also the blocking that stops me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The
> 
> Your vegetable tray looks lovely Mary to nice to eat . Hope you have a lovely time at the shower
> I've had a more productive day today than I've had all week
> ...


Looks like a garter but probably too many rows for that. What is it? Pretty colours though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I should not be left unsupervised.
> Menards had a sale, David wants one badly, early birthday by several months.


Car or kayak?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, is that a kayak? I'd love to try one.
> Liz, if you find the knitting fairy that sews seams please send her this way.
> Sonja, boogie or poodle, love the sparkle.


Sorry, if I find the knitting fairy, I'm not letting her go. She's all mine. :lol:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

That is very sweet!


Bubba Love said:


> Bubba was what our first grandchild Isaiah called me and his other Grandma😍
> Bubba Love and Bubba Baker of course the Papas were the same just last name different . Just love the sayings little ones come up with


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

martina said:


> Ive had a good day today. My son and one of his friends came over, did some jobs and then cooked dinner, roast chicken, roast potatoes, stuffing, gravy, cabbage, cauliflower. Rice pudding or Jaffa cakes for dessert. Then a couple more jobs and off they went. I loaded the dishwasher, had a shower and knitted while watching Home Fires. Off to bed now. Prayers for all in need of them. All take care.


Sounds like you had a great dinner. mmmmm.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Had a nice visit with my aunt and received a surprise. They had invited my cousin whom I hadn't seen since I was 15. My aunt is deaf so the visit was a little stressful for me but I don't think it was for her. She put on a lovely meal which we hadn't expected. Both my brother and I were on edge because of the weather forecast. They were predicting snow and possibly freezing rain and we were concerned about the drive home. Luckily the snow held off until we got home. Anyway, it was nice to see her and my uncle.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sure looks like there's a market for beaver. Not my cup of tea. Beaver tails (not actually beaver tails) are sold in Ottawa during their Winterlude. Apparently they are quite popular. I'm not sure what they're made of but I think it's on the sweet side...maybe something like a waffle.


Beaver tails or Elephant ears are flat pieces of sweet dough, same as used for raised donuts


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Hello friends just thought I would let you all know about my awesome day😊
> Bonnie and I had a really nice visit today while her cousin went for an appointment at the hospital 👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻👏🏻
> 
> It was so nice to meet up with someone from our tea party ! I so enjoyed our time. She is going back home tomorrow so praying she has a safe trip.
> ...


Jackie, it was so great to meet & visit with you& your sweet little foster baby, such a cutie.
Daralene, too bad the weather was so awful & we couldn't meet as well but I couldn't believe how nasty it was most of my time there. One morning there was a foot of wet snow on the car :roll: good grief.
I managed to see most of the relatives I wanted to, thankfully they live fairly close to each other so despite the nasty weather we could get together.
Four of my moms siblings married the 4 neighbor kids, one of the cousins from that group had all the surviving ones at their house, it was a potluck supper for 14 it was great! Saved me trying to get to all 8 houses separately.
I was supposed to meet an old school friend for coffee yesterday morning before I left but she got up sick. I did stop & see a neighbor who I have known since we were babies, I tried to call him earlier in the week but didn't catch him home. He is still single.
I got home about 10:30 last night, was snowing & blowing & nasty some of the way home, I was glad when I got here.
All in all it was a really great time but I'm glad to be home again.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

ptofValerie said:


> Hello all
> 
> Its been months since I've been on the site as in addition to further chemotherapy, I fell and broke my hip - leading to a further spell in hospital. I'm doing well now and can get about the house without using the walking stick. All signs of progress. I'm knitting a long-sleeved bolero and its looks pleasing. I'll make every effort to keep up to date with the various happenings and coment when I can. All best. Valerie


Wow! Valerie, so glad to hear from you & that you are doing OK. I have often wondered how you were doing.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Good to hear your home safe and sound &#128077;&#127995; really enjoyed our time together ! Sad I forgot to get a picture but maybe another time


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sounds like you had a good time Jackie did anyone take a picture


No, thought of it after we drove away :roll:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for the new tea party & thanks so much for the summary ladies, I certainly need it this week, I'm not even going to try to read last week, I'm 20 pages behind on this one

Sam, I think I will try the blackberry cinnamon rolls with some Saskatoons I have in the freezer, I think they should be good, will let you know. Also the ?donut/fritter recipe-having a blond moment don't remember the name.
I don't think I'll be trying the beaver 

Kate, lovely Photo, enjoy your time in Ireland, hopefully some day I will get there.

Fan, beautiful ring. Glad you caught your little visitor, yuk, what a mess they make.

Betty, great new avatar. Good to hear from you again. Must b a busy household with all your company. I'm glad you are finding time to knit your little dolls, 
Mary, love Matthews latest picture, I wish him good luck with the competition & think he would do very well as an illustrator.

Melody, hope you are settled in your new place by now.

Well, better get back to reading or I will never catch up.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> what fun for both of you. i think the two of you should think about driving together and coming to the kap this august - then you could meet a lot of us. --- sam


Sam, it would be a looong drive for me :roll: :lol:but I would love to come, maybe one of these years


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> At last, here are the socks. I'm so pleased with them and want to make him more.


Those look great! He will be so pleased


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Sam I think I'll pass on the beaver, that is just too rich for my blood, I'll stick with pork roast, it's much cheaper. lol
> Of course David could always Just go to the river a couple blocks away and catch us a beaver.


Delbert is always hunting beaver to keep them from flooding our fields, I call it the " beaver war". He has just got a letter from the municipality appointing him beaver control officer, they will pay $30 for every tail he brings in as pest control. He doesn't bring home anything but the tail


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 wrote:
Replied on tail end of last week. I'm home. No cancer. Macular degeneration at beginning stages and shouldn't be a problem for at least 10 years! Yeah. Now to catch up on sleep. Maya is a squirrelly mess as I haven't walked her in three days.
Sam, veggie soups sound good. Ladies thank you for summaries.

I'm glad you got good health news.

Several of my cousins have MD, one has to get injections in her eyes every 8 weeks, sure doesn't sound like fun.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sonja...My day has been filled with lots of busyness. I still have to finish a baby sweater for a shower tomorrow. I just finished the vegetable tray for the shower. I was asked to put the vegetables into the shape of a rainbow. This is what I came up with.


That looks great


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, it would be a looong drive for me :roll: :lol:but I would love to come, maybe one of these years


It's a looong drive for us to get to each other's houses at least 2-3 days
I don't know how long it would be to get to SAMs place


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I did that on one sock where I actually added in another color with the original and you give it a braided effect. I forget now what it is called but you use a crochet hook and then between the cast offs you chain however many you want to make a loop. One cast off loop was with the main color and the second was with another color of choice. Quite interesting. I also love all the socks I see when you do your sock shows. So inspiring and I'm sure quite a lot of work, but so worth it.


I remember you posting a photo of that braided cast-off, it was so pretty.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow! You have been busy. 
What a cute bootie

How's your son doing now? I saw in the summary he was back in hospital.
Hope he's home by now.

No grass to cut here yet, it was covered in fresh snow again this morning but most of the snow has gone while I've been away, still some where there was banks.

My plants grew lots while I was away, must get to transplanting tomorrow. DH kept most watered but missed my flat if cutting celery so lost most of it.



Swedenme said:


> The
> 
> Your vegetable tray looks lovely Mary to nice to eat . Hope you have a lovely time at the shower
> I've had a more productive day today than I've had all week
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> When you hear some of the situations these little lambs come out of you know it's for the best.
> It is really hard when they leave for me not to hear how they are doing makes me sad.
> But I feel as long as I have the little jewels I will love them and pray for them and do whatever I can for them.
> My husband and I are Nana and Papa to a lot of these special babies😄


You are definitely a special person to look after these poor little ones


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Had a nice visit with my aunt and received a surprise. They had invited my cousin whom I hadn't seen since I was 15. My aunt is deaf so the visit was a little stressful for me but I don't think it was for her. She put on a lovely meal which we hadn't expected. Both my brother and I were on edge because of the weather forecast. They were predicting snow and possibly freezing rain and we were concerned about the drive home. Luckily the snow held off until we got home. Anyway, it was nice to see her and my uncle.


I'm glad you had a nice visit, so great to reconnect with family.
Great you got home before the bad weather


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> It's a looong drive for us to get to each other's houses at least 2-3 days
> I don't know how long it would be to get to SAMs place


I think it would be another day to his place


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, it's taken ages but I'm finally caught up to you chatty bunch. I'm sure there were more things I should have commented on but how you will forgive the things I've missed.

I was so tired this morning I didn't get much done, too many days of hustle-rush from place to place. I got all my laundry done up again & DH had the house nice & tidy. :thumbup: good man!
I got a letter in the mail saying I have to go in Friday for a nuclear medicine scan of my thyroid :roll: nit sure why as I was told the U/S was normal.

I also need the knitting fairy to stop at my house, 3 hats, 4 or of mitts need ends darned & a teddy bear needs put together. I made the mitts while away & had no darning needle.i took my bamboo DPNs-didn't want my metal cubic so taken by security & it seems the hat I was doing was larger than it should have been so switched to doing mitts as I can knit them without a pattern & don't have to think about what I'm doing so a good project to do while visiting.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I'm glad to see you got help with your sweater, a very pretty pattern. I see the copyright police were watching, I too would think posting a free pattern would be OK.

Pammie, congrats to your DD, hope you will post a photo of the doilies.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they are also slathered with butter and sprinkled with cinnamon and sugar. very good. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Also called elephant ears - donut dough swirled into the hot oil to fry - then brought out and dusted with powdered sugar. Great food from the fair carts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

really great hearing from you valerie - a broken hip is no fun but glad it is in the past and the you are getting around relatively well. may we have a picture of the bolero when it is finished? - please. how are your bees? --- sam



ptofValerie said:


> Hello all
> 
> Its been months since I've been on the site as in addition to further chemotherapy, I fell and broke my hip - leading to a further spell in hospital. I'm doing well now and can get about the house without using the walking stick. All signs of progress. I'm knitting a long-sleeved bolero and its looks pleasing. I'll make every effort to keep up to date with the various happenings and coment when I can. All best. Valerie


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's really too bad you haven't had the weather we have had these past days - lots of rain. it is to rain all night and into tomorrow. lots of water laying in the fields - going to take some dry warm weather to dry them out. the winter wheat field behind us is greener than green and growing. won't be long before we have wheat swaying in the wind. --- sam



Karena said:


> Sam. Raining here in Thousand Oaks. Drizzle but better than nothing.
> Blueberry cheesecake caught my eye.
> Best wishes for a warmer Spring
> Karena


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking socks daralene. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> At last, here are the socks. I'm so pleased with them and want to make him more.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

wow tami - lucky you - the ground was white when i went over to heidi's for breakfast. when i left about an hour later it was over half gone. by early afternoon it was all gone. now we are just getting rain. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> We got about 5-6" last night.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think you should plan on coming in august and stopping in defiance for the kap and then go on to atlanta. it would be great to see you. --- sam



angelam said:


> Don't think she's a knitter. She has lived in Atlanta for, I would think, 25/30 years. I first met her when she was a teenager living with her family in England back in the 70s, she used to babysit my kids. Her parents became great friends of ours and are now living in Chesapeake. I'm hoping to get over to visit them sometime this year as we haven't had a chance to meet up for a long time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and i would invite myself to dinner. --- sam



jheiens said:


> I'd give it a try if I had access to it.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

who gets to butcher it? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Sam I think I'll pass on the beaver, that is just too rich for my blood, I'll stick with pork roast, it's much cheaper. lol
> Of course David could always Just go to the river a couple blocks away and catch us a beaver.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

budasha said:


> Anything that's greasy and fattening has to be good :lol: :lol:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are there beavers in alaska? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Truth be told, I'm surprised we never had it in Alaska.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

oh no joy - guess we were too far south to get much. --- sam



jheiens said:


> We awoke this morning to 4-5'' of snow, for heaven's sake. And now we are told to expect record low temps of around 17-18F. Sometimes I must remind myself that we are in NE Ohio and not SE Virginia, but it's not easy to contemplate.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that was lovely liz - thank you for sharing. --- sam



budasha said:


> beautiful message.
> 
> Why do I have a variety of friends who are all so different in character?
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great looking bootie. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> The
> 
> Your vegetable tray looks lovely Mary to nice to eat . Hope you have a lovely time at the shower
> I've had a more productive day today than I've had all week
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lucky david. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Marla and I should not be left unsupervised.
> Menards had a sale, David wants one badly, early birthday by several months.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how rude of jmcret05 from florida - it was not as though you were giving the entire pattern - had they made it easier to understand this would not have happened. and i noticed they offered no help either - some people just like to throw their weight around. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Anyone inclined to help me with some pattern directions I've posted my question here.....arggggggg/grrrrrrrrr
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-398118-1.html


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and how did you find everything at home? --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Jackie, it was so great to meet & visit with you& your sweet little foster baby, such a cutie.
> Daralene, too bad the weather was so awful & we couldn't meet as well but I couldn't believe how nasty it was most of my time there. One morning there was a foot of wet snow on the car :roll: good grief.
> I managed to see most of the relatives I wanted to, thankfully they live fairly close to each other so despite the nasty weather we could get together.
> Four of my moms siblings married the 4 neighbor kids, one of the cousins from that group had all the surviving ones at their house, it was a potluck supper for 14 it was great! Saved me trying to get to all 8 houses separately.
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

NanaCaren said:


> Absolutely love the colours of the bootie 👍❤


Thank you Caren


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jackie, it was so great to meet & visit with you& your sweet little foster baby, such a cutie.
> Daralene, too bad the weather was so awful & we couldn't meet as well but I couldn't believe how nasty it was most of my time there. One morning there was a foot of wet snow on the car :roll: good grief.
> I managed to see most of the relatives I wanted to, thankfully they live fairly close to each other so despite the nasty weather we could get together.
> Four of my moms siblings married the 4 neighbor kids, one of the cousins from that group had all the surviving ones at their house, it was a potluck supper for 14 it was great! Saved me trying to get to all 8 houses separately.
> ...


Good to hear you're home safely Bonnie, the weather sounds horrible. Glad you had a good time meeting Jackie and also all your relative, but I bet it's nice to be home in your own bed.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Delbert is always hunting beaver to keep them from flooding our fields, I call it the " beaver war". He has just got a letter from the municipality appointing him beaver control officer, they will pay $30 for every tail he brings in as pest control. He doesn't bring home anything but the tail


$30 a tail sounds like a far better deal than having to eat the things!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

thewren said:


> i think you should plan on coming in august and stopping in defiance for the kap and then go on to atlanta. it would be great to see you. --- sam


Sounds like a great plan! If I come I would be staying in Chesapeake, Sharon's parents retired there as they are an ex naval family and have always lived in that area. Last time I was over they were in Virginia Beach but have now moved to a retirement apartment in Chesapeake.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> That is lovely. I've copied and posted it on my FB page. Thanks for sharing it!


I agree... :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> What you mean I knit a bootie I thought it was a poodle :XD:


And its lovely!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And you can continue to pray for them- and prayer works wonders so only God knows what impact them being with you for such a short time might have on them. Otherwise they might never have anyone who cares enough about them to keep praying for them.
> 
> I don't think I commented on you and Bonnie catching up- its wonderful meeting other TPers isn't it?
> I laugh sometimes- all the safe internet protocol kids are taught and here are parents and grandparent- even great grandparents meeting up with 'strangers' we have meet over the internet!


Agreed on both comments for sure....


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> When I received it, I got a such a warm feeling and thought that I must share it. I hope everyone who reads it gets the same kind of feeling.


Thank you for sharing it. I think it sums us up quite well. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Good to hear you're home safely Bonnie, the weather sounds horrible. Glad you had a good time meeting Jackie and also all your relative, but I bet it's nice to be home in your own bed.


From me too... welcome back Bonnie.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Ive had a good day today. My son and one of his friends came over, did some jobs and then cooked dinner, roast chicken, roast potatoes, stuffing, gravy, cabbage, cauliflower. Rice pudding or Jaffa cakes for dessert. Then a couple more jobs and off they went. I loaded the dishwasher, had a shower and knitted while watching Home Fires. Off to bed now. Prayers for all in need of them. All take care.


I'll have some of the Jaffa Cakes thanks.
Sounds a lovely day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Beaver tails or Elephant ears are flat pieces of sweet dough, same as used for raised donuts


Welcome back Bonnie- hope you had a good time-and that the meetings were profitable even if long.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you had a nice visit, so great to reconnect with family.
> Great you got home before the bad weather


Thanks Bonnie. I'm sorry that you met with bad weather when you were in my neck of the woods. It was great that you got to see most of the people you wanted to meet up with. We got about 3" of snow between 7 and ll last night but it rained overnight and now it's all gone. Hopefully, it's the last blast because the temps are starting to climb. It's still raining now and will probably rain all day. Very dreary. Hope it won't be long before your snow is all gone. Sorry about the celery,.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, glad you had nice visit with aunt and got to see your cousin again. It's okay about knitting fairy. I dislike sewing things together so bad I don't knit things that need joining.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

My DH is out of surgery. The gallbladder was filled with a pasty sludge instead of stones so he was destined for more problems which were starting to happen this past week.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you. Glad you had nice visit despite weather and were able to visit family.Too bad about celery.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Rookie, thank you. I'm not sure if there is anything to prevent macular degeneration. He did say to take eye vitamins, and optometrist had said wear sunglasses not just lenses that darken. But opthamologist said that was just an "upsell" and those would be fine.


My doctor said to eat lots of green leafy veggies, a good multivitamin, and wear dark glasses in the sun, but to also tint your regular glasses for computers and smart phones, and that I can prevent getting it, that it's not hereditary. I sure hope so, my aunt and uncle both have it, my dad didn't though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Daralene, I LOVE the socks, those turned out great. :thumbup:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> who gets to butcher it? --- sam


Sam, I'd butcher, clean, and find a tasty-sounding recipe to serve it, if you could make it. Or maybe I could just bring it to KAP for us to try?

Ohio Joy

P.S. If I could get hold of the WIPs y'all have put aside to keep from joining seams, they wouldn't take long to work them up to finished projects. Oh, well, don't see it working out but the seams don't bother me.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kaye, agree, better safe than sorry. Glad you are preventing m.d.
Mary, glad DH is out of surgery.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> oh no joy - guess we were too far south to get much. --- sam


Many times, the lake-effect snow comes down between us and Tami, Sam. But often what you get finds us in the next 18 to 24 hours.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Just for the record: Every national region of Spanish speakers has a differing way for inflection, vocabulary, slang terms. Just as we do in this country or Canada. Even Spain has regions which can differ more than most Americans consider.
> 
> If you think of the big differences in the way we speak based on where we grew up, some of the things we say sound weird to the rest of us. And some of our phrasing sounds strange. Believe is or not, even American Sign Language (AmSlan) differs from one coast to the other and can be confusing to those who learned it differently. It would seem that the Mississippi River is a sort of boundary to those who sign to communicate.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I'd never dreamed that sign language changed, but I guess it makes sense, I just always thought that that was one thing that was universal.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

angelam said:


> Sounds like a great plan! If I come I would be staying in Chesapeake, Sharon's parents retired there as they are an ex naval family and have always lived in that area. Last time I was over they were in Virginia Beach but have now moved to a retirement apartment in Chesapeake.


Angela, we lived just south and west of both those cities in SE Virginia just before we moved here to NE Ohio. Some lovely country and people but not many willing to reach out to ''Yankees'' on more than a casual basis. Southern hospitality didn't extend far--even to their own extended families sometimes.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'd never dreamed that sign language changed, but I guess it makes sense, I just always thought that that was one thing that was universal.


Kaye, it may be a matter of spoken words being used in differing contexts, so the signs could end up being different. Of course, slang terms differ within cultures and areas within the same city, large or small. Generational differences would/could also change the signs. This is why we began signing with Tim using SEE, Signing Exact English, when his gaining verbal communication was so long delayed by the CP. He could not control the muscles in his mouth and tongue to mimic and repeat what we tried to teach him. I've said before that he will never become a fluent Spanish-speaker nor a fluent public speaker; but he's never shut up since the age of 3 or so. Sometimes he needs reminding to speak distinctly and with a little more volume, but communicate he does!!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

angelam said:


> Maybe you did. Just nobody told you what you were eating!! :XD: :XD: :XD:


 No, my parents were pretty brutal with letting us know what we were eating and where it came from. lol Even rabbit, beef tongue, beef heart...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> and how did you find everything at home? --- sam


Other than a few celery plants didn't survive, everything else was pretty good. DH even cleaned before I came home.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Joy. You confirmed exactly what Sorlenna told me. I am so thankful for such wonderful and talented folks here. Someone is always willing and able to help. {{{{{hugs}}}}}
I


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, far as I can figure the k22 as established means:
> 
> K10, P1, K5, P1, K5, P1 to last 19 stitches, then K2tog, *K10, P1, K5, P1 to the end.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Darlene--the socks are so well done.

Bonnie--so glad you made it home safely and I hope the meetings bring good results for Canadians living in rural areas being able to find/get to proper and adequate medical care.

Best wishes to the rest of you today. I'm am on my way to help with a funeral dinner at church. Bill and his wife come from large and very extended families and his passing will long and widely felt in the community as much as in the family.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a nice surprise getting to see a cousin you hadn't seen in so long. So glad the bad wether held off until you got home too.



budasha said:


> Had a nice visit with my aunt and received a surprise. They had invited my cousin whom I hadn't seen since I was 15. My aunt is deaf so the visit was a little stressful for me but I don't think it was for her. She put on a lovely meal which we hadn't expected. Both my brother and I were on edge because of the weather forecast. They were predicting snow and possibly freezing rain and we were concerned about the drive home. Luckily the snow held off until we got home. Anyway, it was nice to see her and my uncle.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sounds like you had a good trip and visit. I bet your DH was very lad to have you home again.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Jackie, it was so great to meet & visit with you& your sweet little foster baby, such a cutie.
> Daralene, too bad the weather was so awful & we couldn't meet as well but I couldn't believe how nasty it was most of my time there. One morning there was a foot of wet snow on the car :roll: good grief.
> I managed to see most of the relatives I wanted to, thankfully they live fairly close to each other so despite the nasty weather we could get together.
> Four of my moms siblings married the 4 neighbor kids, one of the cousins from that group had all the surviving ones at their house, it was a potluck supper for 14 it was great! Saved me trying to get to all 8 houses separately.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks Bonnie. I'm sorry that you met with bad weather when you were in my neck of the woods. It was great that you got to see most of the people you wanted to meet up with. We got about 3" of snow between 7 and ll last night but it rained overnight and now it's all gone. Hopefully, it's the last blast because the temps are starting to climb. It's still raining now and will probably rain all day. Very dreary. Hope it won't be long before your snow is all gone. Sorry about the celery,.


Hope you have finally seen the last blast of winter. My deck is still white this morning & it's -5C, supposed to get up to 15C/64F by the end of the week but still freezing every night.
The celery is a minor detail, I just won't have extra to share, there are still 3 or 4 surviving.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

pacer said:


> My DH is out of surgery. The gallbladder was filled with a pasty sludge instead of stones so he was destined for more problems which were starting to happen this past week.


I'm glad things went well & he's rid of it before too many complications occurred. Hope he recovers quickly.
My friend also had a GB filled with sludge but was given the run-around for several agonizing years before they decided to remove it because they couldn't see stones in an U/S Meanwhile the "sludge" backed up into her liver, it took several years for it all to clear before she quit having attacks.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Not a big deal Sam. I honestly took it as a positive so that I wouldn't get in trouble. It is so difficult to hear "the tone" of the written word so I seriously try to find a way to look at things positively most of the time. I'm finding that the more I communicate on the internet the more that has to be done and to "thicken my skin" so to speak. Not always successful but I do make the effort.


thewren said:


> how rude of jmcret05 from florida - it was not as though you were giving the entire pattern - had they made it easier to understand this would not have happened. and i noticed they offered no help either - some people just like to throw their weight around. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Kaye, it may be a matter of spoken words being used in differing contexts, so the signs could end up being different. Of course, slang terms differ within cultures and areas within the same city, large or small. Generational differences would/could also change the signs. This is why we began signing with Tim using SEE, Signing Exact English, when his gaining verbal communication was so long delayed by the CP. He could not control the muscles in his mouth and tongue to mimic and repeat what we tried to teach him. I've said before that he will never become a fluent Spanish-speaker nor a fluent public speaker; but he's never shut up since the age of 3 or so. Sometimes he needs reminding to speak distinctly and with a little more volume, but communicate he does!!!
> Ohio Joy


I didn't realize there were differences either.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really....and he is performing a community service! 


angelam said:


> $30 a tail sounds like a far better deal than having to eat the things!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad DH is out of surgery now and I'm assuming the gall bladder was able to be removed. Praying now for a speedy and successful recovery.



pacer said:


> My DH is out of surgery. The gallbladder was filled with a pasty sludge instead of stones so he was destined for more problems which were starting to happen this past week.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Silly right eye still giving me issues; newly "fixed" eye doing great though. I'm signing off for awhile and resting my silly eye (right one). Know it will settle down. TTYL and play nice.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Ohio Joy, my condolences on the loss of your friend.

Itnremains to be seen what real differences will be made by CanImpact but I am hopeful.
One thing that was talked about was a program on an iPad that is given to people with breast cancer. They said all people hear from their appointment is "you have cancer". What this program does is explain what stage it is at & spell out all the options for treatment& is set up so you decide your choice, the oncologist gets a message saying what you have chosen & sets things up from there. It seems people have so many questions but don't ask when the doctor is there, this tries to address that. The iPad is sent home with the patient & returned the next appointment. So far it's in trials at the Mayo clinic I think this is wonderful.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> My DH is out of surgery. The gallbladder was filled with a pasty sludge instead of stones so he was destined for more problems which were starting to happen this past week.


Sounds like it came out just in time then. I assume things went well for him as you said nothing.Have you got any time off to be with him post-op?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Monday 11 April '16

Today is Pet Day. Pet Day is a chance for those of us who own pets to show them how much we love them. Now, we all can think of the traditional things: a new toy, some tasty treats, or a long walk in the park, maybe a game of fetch, assuming you have a dog! But, think outside the box and come up with some ideas to celebrate your relationship with your pet. Once you have indulged your own animals with their favourite treats, why not consider donating to a shelter or or other animal welfare organization?

There are so many neglected and unwanted animals waiting for some love and attention. You can donate your time, or you can donate food or other supplies. Every little bit helps. If you dont already own a pet, what better time to adopt one? A good phrase to keep in mind is adopt, dont shop.

Today is Cheese Fondue Day. Cheese Fondue Day is a way to celebrate that delicious mixture of cheese and wine that goes oh-so-well with bread, meat, and veggies.

Fondues been around as a concept for hundreds of years, but cheese fondue is generally recognized to have come into existence in 1875 when the original recipe was published. Before then there was a dish called fondue, but it was more like a scramble, as there were eggs and sometimes truffles (no, not the chocolate kind!) mixed in. While the newer concoction had the two ingredients we see on this day, there was an issue because the sauce was continually trying to separate, requiring extra time and care to make the dish. However, right around 1905 cornstarch was introduced to Switzerland, and solved that problem quite handily.

And thus was cheese fondue created. You can dip bread into it, of course, but also popular are veggies like gherkin pickles, garlic cloves, olives, onions, and more. Some prefer fruits like grapes for a lighter repast. Generally, the fondue is cooked on a stove and then poured into the fondue pot itself when its served at the table, where the dipping begins.

While Cheese Fondue Day does seem to be tied mostly to the restaurant chain The Melting Pot (based in North America, almost entirely in the United States) and a marketing promotion, you can absolutely celebrate this wonderful food all by yourself, or with friends! There are several different traditions that go with eating fondue. One is the eating of the crispy cheese left at the bottom of the pot  its called la religieuse (the nun, in French). The other is the custom of what happens when your cube of bread falls off your fork. Ideally, if a mans bread falls, he buys a round of drinks for the table, but if its a womans cube, she has to kiss her table neighbors. You can customize these and create new ones to fit your table and your lifestyle, of course, but those are ones that have been around for quite some time.

There are so many options you can put together to create an amazing fondue, as the cheese is traditionally pure, but it does not have to be. You can mix together multiple types of cheese, or even put in other ingredients such as hot peppers or other seasonings to create your own special taste sensation.

Well give you an example of a recipe to start with, and you can build from there!

Ingredients

7 oz of Gruyere cheese, cut into cubes
7 oz of Sharp Cheddar cheese, cut into cubes
7 oz of Emmentaler cheese, cut into cubes
1 T Butter
1 T All-Purpose Flour (for thickening)
1 c White Wine

Directions

1. You start by taking the wine in a saucepan and slowly bringing it to a boil.

2. You then will melt the butter in a separate saucepan over low heat, mix in the flour and let them cook for 5 minutes, while stirring to avoid burning and sticking.

3. Once the flour has been cooked, stir in the wine and whip it until its smooth, then add in the cubes of cheese and stir them slowly until they are completely melted.

4. At this point, its time to move it over to a fondue pot! Keep it warm over low heat, and enjoy this cheesy treat!

If youre too late to bring the joy this year, then the next time this wonderful day comes around, stock up on cheese, white wine, bread, and some grapes. Learn how to make fondue, and have a party but most importantly? Enjoy your cheese fondue!

Today is World Parkinson's Disease Day. World Parkinsons Disease Day marks the birthday of Dr. J Parkinson. On this day there are efforts made to increase the public awareness of this terrible disease, as well as all the good works put forth by the worlds organizations dedicated to eradicating this disease. There are activities to promote this the entire world over, and the opportunity to participate is open to any and all who want to help in this effort.

One of the popular ways of supporting the awareness of this disease is participating in marathons in cities throughout the world. The number of countries that are participating in this expand every year, including Uruguay, Mexico, Bolivia, Fulvio Captinio, the USA, and an increasing number with every passing year.

Dr. Parkinson first described the disease in An Essay on the Shaking Palsy, he described a pattern of lessened muscular power, involuntary tremulous motion, even if these are supported. There is at tendency to bend the body forwards, and to involuntarily switch from a walking to a running pace, while the sense and intellect deteriorate.

One of the prominent symbols of Parkinsons disease is the red tulip, and this was established at the 9th World Parkinsons disease Day at the Luxembourg Conference. The story of the Red Tulip can be tied back to J.W.S. Van der Wereld, a Dutch Horticulturalist who was suffering from Parkinsons disease. He had successfully generated a Red and White Tulip, and named it in honor of the man who named his medical condition. On the tail of this, the Tulip received the Award of Merit, granted by the Royal Horticultural Society in London, and then was granted the Royal General Bulb Growers, Trial Garden Award.
Many people do not understand what Parkinsons is, or are unaware of how to identify it. In the interest of promoting awareness of this disease, a simplified description follows. It is a disorder that results in the degeneration of the central nervous system, and directly impacts those that nerves that handle motor functions for the body as a whole. As the disease advances, it becomes apparent from the slowness of their body, and the increasing stiffness of their limbs that there is a developing problem. Their limbs will begin to shake uncontrollably as it gets further on, and eventually an entire scope of additional symptoms will develop as more and more motor functions are impacted. Sufferers are often tired, and memory problems become more apparent as time goes on.

What can you do to help out on this important day? As mentioned above there are numerous marathons and walk-a-thons that take place to help generate donations to support the ongoing research into this condition. You can work together with your friends and family to help organize refreshment stands or bake sales to produce more funds to donate to research groups.

You can also organize larger events at your local parks, or even with your local schools. You could work together with them to create a day where there are educational courses about the disease, and musical performances to generate money for donations. Whatever you do, remember that this day is dedicated to an open awareness of this disease, and to help support those groups and organizations that are intent on eradicating or controlling this illness. So on World Parkinsons Disease Day, make sure you talk to those in your life about it, and encourage them to join the fight!

Today is Barbershop Quartet Day On April 11, 1938 the Society for the Preservation and Encouragement of Barbershop Quartet Singing in America was founded in Tulsa, Oklahoma, marking the official celebration of Barbershop Quartet Day. The image of four wearing straw hats singing together with complex harmonies could be considered a cultural cornerstone of the 1940s.

However, Barbershop Quartet is by no means an American invention; the popularity of barbershops in England amongst men during the time of Shakespeare extended as far as in-house entertainment, often taking the form of a lutist providing a melody to which the queuing patrons could harmonize with. This idea and practice became popular in America in the West during the late 1800s, though a banjo was often used instead of a lute.

Today is National Experience Week. Whats your dream experience? Is is to go to the Grand Canyon and spend days rafting down a river, or even go bungee jumping there? Is it to be lowered deep into the water amongst great white sharks and look straight into the eyes of a vicious predator? Or maybe something else, something a bit less extreme, like zorbing or spending the day in a luxury spa getting massages? Whatever it is that you dream of experiencing, you shouldnt let life pass you by without getting around to doing it. You only live once, right? And as if the joy and thrill of fulfilling your own dreams was not enough, imagine how wonderful it would feel to help someone else fulfill theirs! This is, in fact, what National Experience Week is all about

The History of National Experience Week

National Experience Week was created by a company called Into the Blue, then known as Air Activity Gift Vouchers, in 1996. The reason for its creation was a simple one: so 60,000 people could watch the Air Fair. Soon, however, it became apparent that just watching was not enoughpeople wanted to take part in the fun, too! Thats why Activity Gift Air Vouchers decided to work with some of their aviation contacts to create a range of air-based experiences that could them be purchased by those interested and then gifted to those you care about. And the fun began! Things went so well, in fact, that by 1998 many water- and driving-based activities were added to the offer. Today, the business offers over 1,000 varied experiences, including some arts and crafts projects, pampering packages for those in need of some relaxation and gourmet events to choose from that never cease to amaze their customers.

Push the boundaries and live a little with National Experience Week! This is a yearly event to celebrate all those fab experience days you can do and for 2016, National Experience Week is the 11th to the 17th April, meaning that you are officially allowed to have fun, do something different and generally treat yourself to having a nice time. Supported by us go-getting gift-genies here at IntotheBlue.co.uk, we think everyone should have an exciting day out once in awhile (with no obligation to have been good beforehand, unlike at Christmas).

How to Celebrate National Experience Week

The best way to celebrate this week would be to help someone fulfill their dream. Could you imagine anything more amazing? The best part is that no matter what it is your loved ones would love to do, or what their age or sex, theres sure to be something right for them to be found at Into the Blue. Treating people to an entire experience instead of just, say, giving them money is a wonderful idea on many levels. Firstly, money tends to just slip through peoples fingers, so unfortunately, the cash you give them may well just disappear within a matter of days (or hours!) and be forgotten. An experience, on the other hand, helps create memories people cherish for years. Another reason is that getting someone a voucher for something theyve long dreamed of doing shows you care about them and pay attention to their desires, as well as the fact that you took the time to think about what would make them happy. Lastly, buying someone a voucher may allow them to do something they would have otherwise not done out of feelings of guilt or responsibilitythere is always something around the home that needs fixing and that most people will feel obligated to take care of before tending to their own desires, which they may see as less important. Of course, that is hardly true, as doing new and exciting things makes us happier, more confident and more positive towards life.

National Experience Week is about making the lives of those you love and care about more fun and interesting. Could there be a more noble cause than that?

What did Elvis Presley do for a living before he became "The King of Rock and Roll"?

Hairdresser
Disc Jockey
Truck Driver
Bricklayer

At the age of 37, Jack Nicholson found out that the woman who he thought was his sister, was actually his mother.

April 11
1980 - Mark Teixeira
1981 - Alessandra Ambrosio

April 11, 1814
Napoleon Bonaparte abdicated as emperor of France and was banished to the island of Elba.

Answer: Elvis Presley was born on January 8, 1935 in Tupelo, Mississippi and was far from the world-famous star he was destined to become later. After graduating high school, Elvis took a truck driving job at Crown Electric working for only $40 per week. Knowing he wanted to become a singer, Elvis continued to pursue his career throughout years of rejection. At one point, Presley was even told to stick to driving a truck because youre never going to make it as a singer. On July 18th, 1953, Truck driver Elvis Presley made his first ever recording when he paid $3.98 at the Memphis recording service, singing two songs, "My Happiness" and "Thats When Your Heartaches Begin." Presley would go on to become one of the most significant cultural icons of the 20th century.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

glad it is over - sending tons of healing energy his way to start the healing and get him back in the pink real quick. --- sam



pacer said:


> My DH is out of surgery. The gallbladder was filled with a pasty sludge instead of stones so he was destined for more problems which were starting to happen this past week.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending some healing energy to the 'silly eye' to get it back to working right. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Silly right eye still giving me issues; newly "fixed" eye doing great though. I'm signing off for awhile and resting my silly eye (right one). Know it will settle down. TTYL and play nice.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Mary,

Glad that the surgery is over and was successful. I hope that Your DH has a quick and trouble free recovery.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Mary, healing thoughts for your DH. Glad surgery is over.

I probably also could butcher a beaver if I had the right tools, but I expect it's quite a job--I think many people don't realize how big they can get. My daddy got one a few years ago and laid out across the bed of the pickup, it was as long as the truck bed was wide! I forget how much they said it weighed; someone took the pelt to use, and I know it was the biggest one I've ever seen, though I'm still not sure I'd want to eat one. LOL

The turkey-cheese "pie" came out good--ate too much of that! I will be glad when it's warmer so I won't eat so much... :roll: Winter turns me into something of a hog with comfort food and I tend to gain more than I should.

I still don't have photos (I know, I know) of the new scarves but did finish another one--trying to use up the rest of that yarn. There was apparently a lot more than I thought. I'm also finishing up a simple wrap/stole that's also just a stash buster. Once I get the fringe on, I'll try and take all the pictures at once.


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

pacer said:


> My DH is out of surgery. The gallbladder was filled with a pasty sludge instead of stones so he was destined for more problems which were starting to happen this past week.


I will pray for him, healing and good health for you to as you support him.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I use grape juice or apple juice, rather than wine when I make a fondue, by the way, Sam, works well.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Pacer, glad your husband is out of surgery and prayers for a full and speedy recovery. 
I went to a knitting group today. The ladies seem friendly and invited me to another meeting they have on Thursday at a different venue. It as typical that as I was walking back it began to rain and half way home it rained heavily. So I came back looking like a drowned rat . However I had a good day overall.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Pacer, glad your husband is out of surgery and prayers for a full and speedy recovery.
> I went to a knitting group today. The ladies seem friendly and invited me to another meeting they have on Thursday at a different venue. It as typical that as I was walking back it began to rain and half way home it rained heavily. So I came back looking like a drowned rat . However I had a good day overall.


 :thumbup: Maybe some friendly neighbours in your future- ? Sorry about the drenching.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

RE: Needing help on the top yesterday/last night. Prior to hearing from our beloved Sorlenna I sent an email to the designer. This morning I received an email from her saying she had forwarded it to Classic Elite. Well I just got an email from them and I'm now frogging again. I *still* think the info Sorlenna gave me made more sense based on how the pattern is written than what they sent me but my stitch count is off so I'll give their instructions a try.... just for the info below is what they said (for those with inquiring minds....LOL)

_Gwen: Carrie forwarded your email to me at Classic Elite Yarns. Im sorry that you are having problems with the pattern. Let me go through it with you.

When you see a direction that uses est, the est is short for established. Youve established a ribbing pattern in the first five inches of the pattern. So on the Dec rnd 1 you will knit 5 then *k2tog, and on the next 22 sts follow the ribbing pattern that youve already done (established). This keeps the ribbing pattern going up the body. Repeat from the *, in other words *k2tog, the next 22 sts in the ribbing pattern thats been set up* (repeat between the **) until you have 19 sts left. At that point you will k2tog then k10. P1, k5 and end with a p1. You should have the number of sts on the needles as indicated for your size.

On the next row you are setting up a new pattern for the body of the top (establish patt). Once again you will repeat the directions between the stars across the row._


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> RE: Needing help on the top yesterday/last night. Prior to hearing from our beloved Sorlenna I sent an email to the designer. This morning I received an email from her saying she had forwarded it to Classic Elite. Well I just got an email from them and I'm now frogging again. I *still* think the info Sorlenna gave me made more sense based on how the pattern is written than what they sent me but my stitch count is off so I'll give their instructions a try.... just for the info below is what they said (for those with inquiring minds....LOL)
> 
> _Gwen: Carrie forwarded your email to me at Classic Elite Yarns. Im sorry that you are having problems with the pattern. Let me go through it with you.
> 
> ...


Hoping you can get this sorted, Gwen!


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Hi, I'm stumped. How do you do this row?

Row 3: *Yo, K into the 3rd st on left-hand needle, then k the 2nd and 1st tog, K 2nd st through the back loop, then k first st and slip off needle together, rep from * across

Do I move the two stitches to the right needle, knit the 3rd stitch and then move the two stitches back to the left needle, then knit the rest of the row?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would also julie since i seldom have wine in the house. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> I use grape juice or apple juice, rather than wine when I make a fondue, by the way, Sam, works well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> We awoke this morning to 4-5'' of snow, for heaven's sake. And now we are told to expect record low temps of around 17-18F. Sometimes I must remind myself that we are in NE Ohio and not SE Virginia, but it's not easy to contemplate.
> 
> Ohio Joy


 :shock: Well things should surely be green when it all melts.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Hi MJS!! Have loved the cute things you've sent to Julie and that she has posted. Looking forward to more. I am glad to see you posting again.


Ditto to all from me too!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, good luck! I don't find their instructions helpful.
We went to Lancaster this morning to do our taxes. Stopped at Costco and Helth food grocery store on way home. An hour and a half each way. Walked Maya an hour when I got home. Hoping to go to 5:30 aqua aerobics class.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Just peeking in for a second.
It has been pouring down rain here, so I have just played today. My crew told me they wanted leftovers so didnt have meal to cook,
I did run to Hobby Lobby right before the downpour and bought the last four skeins of yarn to make the last of my OCC dolls.
I saw this dishcloth on KP in which the poster did a corner of the pattern in RH squishy so tried it with the free pattern I had. Hope pics will come through. If you have a grandmothers favorite dishcloth you like but dont want the hole on the side, this pattern is for you.
Essentially, you do a reverse YO and put the yarn in back and wrap it around the needle once.
Hope some of you can use this. My girls love dishcloths and it gives me a break from big projects and is a go to for waiting rooms (along with socks of coarse!)
I LOVE YOU TO THE MOON AND BACK, BETTY
MARY, Noticed your DH had his surgery. Glad it went well and pray he has speedy recovery and is on the road to feeling better. Sometimes, after GB surgery, he might have some diarrhea for a spell. Get a box of Hodgson Milled Flax Seed and mix a tablespoon in yogurt or pudding once to twice a day and this will help. This is good for any digestive problems.


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

I am so sorry Sam for such big pictures. Hope you all can enlarge the pattern. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Sonja...My day has been filled with lots of busyness. I still have to finish a baby sweater for a shower tomorrow. I just finished the vegetable tray for the shower. I was asked to put the vegetables into the shape of a rainbow. This is what I came up with.


Ooh, looks yummy and very rainbowesk to me.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Update on SIL,
> I have just got off the phone from the folks in Matamata and been told Lilian is back to square one, smoking again, after all the effort put in to help her, she won't heed it. She was doing so much better without them, but did tell doctors she can't and won't give them up. So we just have to accept her decision and wait until the inevitable happens, as she stated no resus if she has another heart attack.
> I'm kind of angry, but will try not to let it impede my wellbeing, and get on with my own good life.


So sad, but unfortunately it is her decision, and you can't help someone who doesn't want it, I'm so sorry that you all are having to go through all of this, try to enjoy your days. HUGS!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Yep sure did!
> Another little thing my dad taught me is
> Today whilst walking on the stair
> I met a man who wasn't there
> ...


 
I like that!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I like that!


Yes my dad was the one for funny quotes, and he also was pretty good at the poetry too, so my ability must be in the genes.
Speaking of genes, I said to him once..'
Dad if you had kept it in your jeans, I wouldn't be here!
He told me off for being rude, but he had a big grin on his face too.
Im feeling ok today, just been outside and ripped out the tomato trees, yes trees they were huge! And tidied up the garden for winter resting.
There's nothing like hard labour to get rid of bad feelings.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

purl2diva said:


> Mary,
> 
> Glad that the surgery is over and was successful. I hope that Your DH has a quick and trouble free recovery.


Thanks!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Back to the cooking ''beaver tails'' conversations, please.

I've done some cooking research this evening and found the following bits of info: The actual tail part of the beaver, which is used for making those warning or danger sounds, are not much to eat. They are covered with a strange skin--sort of like a cow's tongue--and contains a lot of meltable fat that is supposed to be tasty as a dip for good breads and a few tiny bones are contained in the fat. Not my idea of tasty but to each his own. 

The part sold at ''beaver tail'' is actually the hind/back quarter or legs. This is where the tastiest flesh is located. There is more meat here and it can be slow cooked like a stew dish or even prepared as a pulled pork barbecue dish. That sounds really palatable and I'd be happy to cook and eat this one. 

I also learned that beaver may not be hunted for sale as meat, but the flappers and tails may be sold as salvaged parts of animals caught for fur sale. Go figure!!

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> Sounds like it came out just in time then. I assume things went well for him as you said nothing.Have you got any time off to be with him post-op?


It did need to come out. I wish it would have come out 3 weeks ago after the other procedure was done. The gall bladder had started oozing this sludge into his body again so now it might take some time for that to clear his system. We also were warned to watch for signs of infection at the incision site since the gall bladder was oozing this crud out as it was being removed from his body. DH is doing well for 1st day of surgery. His throat has been dry since he came around so he is drinking a lot of fluids and sucking on hard candy. He has been very hungry today and he is eating. Fortunately, he hasn't had a diarrhea today and he even ate some chocolate pie that DS#1 made today. I told him he cannot drive as long as he is using the pain medicine which he is using and can't wait for the next dose. He must be hurting right now, but not saying much.

I did take today and tomorrow off from work. Tomorrow, I will be close to home, but out on errands. We will pick up the drawing from the print shop tomorrow morning, then meet with the lady who was asking if Matthew would draw possibly for books and another project, then meeting a friend for lunch and then deliver the drawing to the store to be framed. I guess it will be a very busy day as usual. I am looking forward to picking up the newest cards tomorrow. I need to squeeze in laundry time and washing dishes tomorrow as well. I need to get some spring cleaning done as well and not sure where that time will be coming from. I have a bridal shower on Sunday and need to make a fruit tray and a vegetable tray for the event. I also need to get some knitting done for it as well. The bride and groom will only be in town for a short bit before heading back to Minnesota where they both work.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the pattern. I went to the website and downloaded it. thanks for posting it.


Bulldog said:


> Just peeking in for a second.
> It has been pouring down rain here, so I have just played today. My crew told me they wanted leftovers so didnt have meal to cook,
> I did run to Hobby Lobby right before the downpour and bought the last four skeins of yarn to make the last of my OCC dolls.
> I saw this dishcloth on KP in which the poster did a corner of the pattern in RH squishy so tried it with the free pattern I had. Hope pics will come through. If you have a grandmothers favorite dishcloth you like but dont want the hole on the side, this pattern is for you.
> ...


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

His surgery makes me cringe. Sending lots of prayers up that there will be no infection.


pacer said:


> It did need to come out. I wish it would have come out 3 weeks ago after the other procedure was done. The gall bladder had started oozing this sludge into his body again so now it might take some time for that to clear his system. We also were warned to watch for signs of infection at the incision site since the gall bladder was oozing this crud out as it was being removed from his body. DH is doing well for 1st day of surgery. His throat has been dry since he came around so he is drinking a lot of fluids and sucking on hard candy. He has been very hungry today and he is eating. Fortunately, he hasn't had a diarrhea today and he even ate some chocolate pie that DS#1 made today. I told him he cannot drive as long as he is using the pain medicine which he is using and can't wait for the next dose. He must be hurting right now, but not saying much.
> 
> I did take today and tomorrow off from work. Tomorrow, I will be close to home, but out on errands. We will pick up the drawing from the print shop tomorrow morning, then meet with the lady who was asking if Matthew would draw possibly for books and another project, then meeting a friend for lunch and then deliver the drawing to the store to be framed. I guess it will be a very busy day as usual. I am looking forward to picking up the newest cards tomorrow. I need to squeeze in laundry time and washing dishes tomorrow as well. I need to get some spring cleaning done as well and not sure where that time will be coming from. I have a bridal shower on Sunday and need to make a fruit tray and a vegetable tray for the event. I also need to get some knitting done for it as well. The bride and groom will only be in town for a short bit before heading back to Minnesota where they both work.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you for all of the well wishes for DH. I am praying for an infection free healing process.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer, so glad DH was able to have his surgery. I hope this will be the answer to his problem and that he has a complete recovery.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> RE: Needing help on the top yesterday/last night. Prior to hearing from our beloved Sorlenna I sent an email to the designer. This morning I received an email from her saying she had forwarded it to Classic Elite. Well I just got an email from them and I'm now frogging again. I *still* think the info Sorlenna gave me made more sense based on how the pattern is written than what they sent me but my stitch count is off so I'll give their instructions a try.... just for the info below is what they said (for those with inquiring minds....LOL)
> 
> _Gwen: Carrie forwarded your email to me at Classic Elite Yarns. Im sorry that you are having problems with the pattern. Let me go through it with you.
> 
> ...


My biggest problem with patterns is also understanding them Gwen and I get stuck on the same type of things where you can take it two ways or more.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bulldog, you look gorgeous in your avatar. You looked gorgeous before, just that this is a new gorgeous!!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, so glad you got home ok, but boy, what an ordeal. I was wondering if it would hinder you from getting to the airport, so I'm glad you made it and that you were able to meet Bubba Love. Yes, it was sad for the bad weather in many ways but I know your relatives must have relished the time they had with you. Hopefully we can at least have a cuppa' in Toronto or at the airport some time. It's always nice to get home isn't it!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Hi all, quick pop in to let you all know things fine for me. Checked with the heart clinic about how long I had to wait, was told possibly 8 months (I mean really) but to my joy, letter arrived offering early May appointment which I promptly accepted. :-D 

All's well otherwise. Quick run through the summary. Need to go back and find more details on a couple of things before saying anything more.

Busy making second wreath and doing a test crochet for a friend's pattern.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, my condolences on the loss of your friend.
> 
> Itnremains to be seen what real differences will be made by CanImpact but I am hopeful.
> One thing that was talked about was a program on an iPad that is given to people with breast cancer. They said all people hear from their appointment is "you have cancer". What this program does is explain what stage it is at & spell out all the options for treatment& is set up so you decide your choice, the oncologist gets a message saying what you have chosen & sets things up from there. It seems people have so many questions but don't ask when the doctor is there, this tries to address that. The iPad is sent home with the patient & returned the next appointment. So far it's in trials at the Mayo clinic I think this is wonderful.


That does sound wonderful. It must be such a terribly lonesome time right after the diagnosis and this at least is something and also helps move things along.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

big pictures are easier to see - never worry. --- sam



Bulldog said:


> I am so sorry Sam for such big pictures. Hope you all can enlarge the pattern. It was a lot of fun.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Mary, so glad you husband's surgery is behind him. I wish him a speedy and problem- free recovery and that his pain lessens quickly.

I loved you rainbow relish plate. What age eat way to serve veggies!


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

O also really liked the vegetable rainbow plate. Will have to remember that one for this summer at the lake.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Bonnie, so glad you got home ok, but boy, what an ordeal. I was wondering if it would hinder you from getting to the airport, so I'm glad you made it and that you were able to meet Bubba Love. Yes, it was sad for the bad weather in many ways but I know your relatives must have relished the time they had with you. Hopefully we can at least have a cuppa' in Toronto or at the airport some time. It's always nice to get home isn't it!


I'm hoping one of these years we will be able to meet . I can't believe the weather was so bad during my time in Ontario. I'm sure glad my family lives close together so I didn't have to travel far to see them.
There is to be another eating in 3 yrs so maybe at that time if not before


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> My DH is out of surgery. The gallbladder was filled with a pasty sludge instead of stones so he was destined for more problems which were starting to happen this past week.


Glad that's over, now I hope he has a speedy and uneventful recovery. As Sam says - back in the pink real quick!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Yesterday we had two lots of devastating news 
My son got the phone call he was expecting and was told the chemo wasn't working he wants nothing to change we have to carry on as normal so even though it's going to be very hard as my heart. Is breaking that is what we are determined to do 
The second one was was that my BIL has died my niece is in pieces but the problem now is my nephew . He suffered brain damage due to lack of oxygen at birth and is a child in a mans body who still treats his sister as his little sister who in his eyes can't tell him what to do . it took him months to finally understand that his mum had died and that was with the help of his dad who he adored . Do not know what is going to happen this time


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Sonja my heart goes out to you. I can't imagine just what you are going through, or rather I think I can but know I can't really. All I can do is support at a distance and send you an (((((almighty big hug)))))


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Pacer, so glad DH was able to have his surgery. I hope this will be the answer to his problem and that he has a complete recovery.


ditto!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

lovely photo in your new avatar, Betty.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Angela, we lived just south and west of both those cities in SE Virginia just before we moved here to NE Ohio. Some lovely country and people but not many willing to reach out to ''Yankees'' on more than a casual basis. Southern hospitality didn't extend far--even to their own extended families sometimes.
> 
> Ohio Joy


That's interesting to hear Joy. I guess living there is rather different to being a "pampered" visitor! I had been planning to go out there last year but things didn't work out. I even had a conversation with June about meeting up for a coffee, sadly that will never happen now. I'm hoping though that I might get down to see Dianna's wild horses if I go. 
The more I talk about this, the more I'm thinking that I really do have to do it!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Silly right eye still giving me issues; newly "fixed" eye doing great though. I'm signing off for awhile and resting my silly eye (right one). Know it will settle down. TTYL and play nice.


Hope your silly eye settles down quickly. I think you're doing the right thing, resting both of them. Look after your eyes, they're the only two you've got.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, my condolences on the loss of your friend.
> 
> Itnremains to be seen what real differences will be made by CanImpact but I am hopeful.
> One thing that was talked about was a program on an iPad that is given to people with breast cancer. They said all people hear from their appointment is "you have cancer". What this program does is explain what stage it is at & spell out all the options for treatment& is set up so you decide your choice, the oncologist gets a message saying what you have chosen & sets things up from there. It seems people have so many questions but don't ask when the doctor is there, this tries to address that. The iPad is sent home with the patient & returned the next appointment. So far it's in trials at the Mayo clinic I think this is wonderful.


The iPad programme sounds a great idea, especially for people in far flung communities such as yours. People always think of all the questions they should have asked, when they get home after their appointment. Would this mean that they could also have Skype consultation with the doctor if necessary?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yesterday we had two lots of devastating news
> My son got the phone call he was expecting and was told the chemo wasn't working he wants nothing to change we have to carry on as normal so even though it's going to be very hard as my heart. Is breaking that is what we are determined to do
> The second one was was that my BIL has died my niece is in pieces but the problem now is my nephew . He suffered brain damage due to lack of oxygen at birth and is a child in a mans body who still treats his sister as his little sister who in his eyes can't tell him what to do . it took him months to finally understand that his mum had died and that was with the help of his dad who he adored . Do not know what is going to happen this time


Very gentle hugs to wrap you in knowledge that there are very many of us circling you with love.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yesterday we had two lots of devastating news
> My son got the phone call he was expecting and was told the chemo wasn't working he wants nothing to change we have to carry on as normal so even though it's going to be very hard as my heart. Is breaking that is what we are determined to do
> The second one was was that my BIL has died my niece is in pieces but the problem now is my nephew . He suffered brain damage due to lack of oxygen at birth and is a child in a mans body who still treats his sister as his little sister who in his eyes can't tell him what to do . it took him months to finally understand that his mum had died and that was with the help of his dad who he adored . Do not know what is going to happen this time


Oh Sonja, my heart goes out to you. No one can know how you are feeling with all you have to deal with right now but please know that we are all here for you, any time. Sending you all the hugs in the world. xx


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> My DH is out of surgery. The gallbladder was filled with a pasty sludge instead of stones so he was destined for more problems which were starting to happen this past week.


 :shock: Well thank goodness that that is over with now.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yesterday we had two lots of devastating news
> My son got the phone call he was expecting and was told the chemo wasn't working he wants nothing to change we have to carry on as normal so even though it's going to be very hard as my heart. Is breaking that is what we are determined to do
> The second one was was that my BIL has died my niece is in pieces but the problem now is my nephew . He suffered brain damage due to lack of oxygen at birth and is a child in a mans body who still treats his sister as his little sister who in his eyes can't tell him what to do . it took him months to finally understand that his mum had died and that was with the help of his dad who he adored . Do not know what is going to happen this time


I am so sorry to hear this sad news. Much prayers for comfort for you and your family. Bummer this for sure.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yesterday we had two lots of devastating news
> My son got the phone call he was expecting and was told the chemo wasn't working he wants nothing to change we have to carry on as normal so even though it's going to be very hard as my heart. Is breaking that is what we are determined to do
> The second one was was that my BIL has died my niece is in pieces but the problem now is my nephew . He suffered brain damage due to lack of oxygen at birth and is a child in a mans body who still treats his sister as his little sister who in his eyes can't tell him what to do . it took him months to finally understand that his mum had died and that was with the help of his dad who he adored . Do not know what is going to happen this time


I am so sorry to hear this sad news. Much prayers for comfort for you and your family. Bummer this for sure.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> It did need to come out. I wish it would have come out 3 weeks ago after the other procedure was done. The gall bladder had started oozing this sludge into his body again so now it might take some time for that to clear his system. We also were warned to watch for signs of infection at the incision site since the gall bladder was oozing this crud out as it was being removed from his body. DH is doing well for 1st day of surgery. His throat has been dry since he came around so he is drinking a lot of fluids and sucking on hard candy. He has been very hungry today and he is eating. Fortunately, he hasn't had a diarrhea today and he even ate some chocolate pie that DS#1 made today. I told him he cannot drive as long as he is using the pain medicine which he is using and can't wait for the next dose. He must be hurting right now, but not saying much.
> 
> I did take today and tomorrow off from work. Tomorrow, I will be close to home, but out on errands. We will pick up the drawing from the print shop tomorrow morning, then meet with the lady who was asking if Matthew would draw possibly for books and another project, then meeting a friend for lunch and then deliver the drawing to the store to be framed. I guess it will be a very busy day as usual. I am looking forward to picking up the newest cards tomorrow. I need to squeeze in laundry time and washing dishes tomorrow as well. I need to get some spring cleaning done as well and not sure where that time will be coming from. I have a bridal shower on Sunday and need to make a fruit tray and a vegetable tray for the event. I also need to get some knitting done for it as well. The bride and groom will only be in town for a short bit before heading back to Minnesota where they both work.


Good grief, that sounds terrible. Why oh why dont they do these surgeries when needed instead of waiting sooo long then things get worse. I hope he doesnt get any infections and has a good recovery.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

So glad you got an earlier appointment.


busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, quick pop in to let you all know things fine for me. Checked with the heart clinic about how long I had to wait, was told possibly 8 months (I mean really) but to my joy, letter arrived offering early May appointment which I promptly accepted. :-D
> 
> All's well otherwise. Quick run through the summary. Need to go back and find more details on a couple of things before saying anything more.
> 
> Busy making second wreath and doing a test crochet for a friend's pattern.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sonja I am so sorry to hear both of these reports. Words can not begin to express my sadness regarding your son. My heart aches for you and your family. Of course my prayers will continue that this horrid disease will be stopped; miracles do still happen.

As to your BIL's death I am sending up prayers for you and for your family. What a heavy burden this places on your niece. Prayers for peace, comfort, and understanding.


Swedenme said:


> Yesterday we had two lots of devastating news
> My son got the phone call he was expecting and was told the chemo wasn't working he wants nothing to change we have to carry on as normal so even though it's going to be very hard as my heart. Is breaking that is what we are determined to do
> The second one was was that my BIL has died my niece is in pieces but the problem now is my nephew . He suffered brain damage due to lack of oxygen at birth and is a child in a mans body who still treats his sister as his little sister who in his eyes can't tell him what to do . it took him months to finally understand that his mum had died and that was with the help of his dad who he adored . Do not know what is going to happen this time


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sonja my heart goes out to you. I can't imagine just what you are going through, or rather I think I can but know I can't really. All I can do is support at a distance and send you an (((((almighty big hug)))))


You have expressed yourself well, Lin- you have my heart too, Sonja, and my prayers.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Sonja,

As others have said, my prayers for you and your family. I went through this with my DD so I do have some knowledge of what you are feeling right now. I know that you know that we are here for you 24/7.

WI Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

A few shots from The Factory photographers in Kaikoura, in the South Island.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

angelam said:


> Oh Sonja, my heart goes out to you. No one can know how you are feeling with all you have to deal with right now but please know that we are all here for you, any time. Sending you all the hugs in the world. xx


From me too.... Big hugs from me. My heart is breaking for you all.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A few shots from The Factory photographers in Kaikoura, in the South Island.


Thanks for sharing... they are lovely shots. :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Sonja. You and your family are in my prayers, thoughts and heart. We are here for you.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just heard on the Today show that today is National Grilled Cheese Day. Also gave a site www.whatkindofgrilledcheesedoyouwant.com as a site to go to to determine what kind of grilled cheese sandwich you "need". I want a classic and in fact am going to make myself one for breakfast.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

{{{{{Sonja and family}}}}}


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, I am so very sorry. I can not imagine your pain. I will keep you, your DS, and family in my prayers. Know we are hear for you and you don't have to be brave for us. I will keep your dear niece in my prayers also.
Betty, thank you for scrubby pattern.
We were without electricity from 3 p.m. Til 5:30 a.m. Grateful to have it back.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> My DH is out of surgery. The gallbladder was filled with a pasty sludge instead of stones so he was destined for more problems which were starting to happen this past week.


Good thing he had it out iin time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, gorgeous pictures. Thank you.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> Hi, I'm stumped. How do you do this row?
> 
> Row 3: *Yo, K into the 3rd st on left-hand needle, then k the 2nd and 1st tog, K 2nd st through the back loop, then k first st and slip off needle together, rep from * across
> 
> Do I move the two stitches to the right needle, knit the 3rd stitch and then move the two stitches back to the left needle, then knit the rest of the row?


This sounds very confusing to me too. Do you have a link to the pattern?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sonja, such heartbreaking news. Sending hugs.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, gorgeous pictures. Thank you.


Yes, they are really gorgeous. It's dull here now but we had bright sun earlier. It's also colder but as they were cutting grass I'm rather snuffley with itchy eyes now! Will have to get some antihistamines if it continues.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A few shots from The Factory photographers in Kaikoura, in the South Island.


Does indeed look like paradise.


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sonya sending loads of hugs your way. I can not even begin to imagine how you must be feeling.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A few shots from The Factory photographers in Kaikoura, in the South Island.


Lovely photos Julie. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yesterday we had two lots of devastating news
> My son got the phone call he was expecting and was told the chemo wasn't working he wants nothing to change we have to carry on as normal so even though it's going to be very hard as my heart. Is breaking that is what we are determined to do
> The second one was was that my BIL has died my niece is in pieces but the problem now is my nephew . He suffered brain damage due to lack of oxygen at birth and is a child in a mans body who still treats his sister as his little sister who in his eyes can't tell him what to do . it took him months to finally understand that his mum had died and that was with the help of his dad who he adored . Do not know what is going to happen this time


Oh, Sonja,
I'm so sorry to hear this, I will pray for a miracle for our son.
Condolences on the passing of your BIL, so hard when handicapped children are left behind


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

TNS said:


> Sonja my heart goes out to you. I can't imagine just what you are going through, or rather I think I can but know I can't really. All I can do is support at a distance and send you an (((((almighty big hug)))))


Well said, hugs from me too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> The iPad programme sounds a great idea, especially for people in far flung communities such as yours. People always think of all the questions they should have asked, when they get home after their appointment. Would this mean that they could also have Skype consultation with the doctor if necessary?


There was sme talk of that as well. I'm hoping they are starting to realize how difficult the travel is for people who are so sick.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, lovely photos,thanks for sharing.

Desert Joy, glad your power wasn't out too long.

Gwen, hope your eyes are both back to normal soon.

Heather, glad you got your appointment much sooner than expected.

I spend quite a while yesterday transplanting & planting , have about 20 dozen transplants, mostly petunias. Tomatoes & cauliflower re doing well too. Planted more flower varieties, cabbages, red & green, (both early & storage varieties), broccoli, peppers, Can you tell I'm ready for spring to come.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Tuesday 12 April '16

Today is International Licorice Day. f you fancy something a little bit sweet, why not chew on some licorice for Licorice Day. Enjoyed by people across the globe, licorice has a distinctive flavour and is found in many modern sweets.

Created by Licorice International in 2004, Licorice Day celebrates the rich history of black licorice. Licorice is extracted from the licorice plant and can be used for confectionary, to flavour a drink (licorice tea is a popular example) and also has medicinal purposes.

Some great ways you can share the enjoyment of Licorice Day with your friends and family include giving licorice as a gift, researching the history of the plant and its uses (a great idea for a school project!) and sampling some licorice tea. Its flavour loved by many people, from children to the older generation, so Licorice Day is sure to be a big hit with your family, whatever their ages.

Today is Walk On your Wild Side Day. Be Unpredictable! Walk On Your Wild Side Day is a chance to do something no one would ever expect you to. Today is a day to embrace your inner wild streak  to wearing nothing but neon pink, dying your hair green for a day, or showing everybody who ever said you couldnt that you could.

Today is Be Kind To YOur Lawyer Day A day to be nice to lawyers and try to inject some law-based fun into your everyday life (for example, try DIY with a Gavel, instead of a hammer). Be Kind To Lawyers Day encourages you to  yes, you guessed it  be kind to your lawyer. Wine and dine them, ring them up and tell them how much you appreciate their hard work, and shower them with lawyer-themed gifts!

Today is Library Workers Day. Your local library is no longer just a place to check out a book or leaf through a magazine. Nowadays, you can also surf the web, rent a DVD, or even attend a community class. It is up to the dedicated library employees to keep everything running smoothly for the enquiring public. So, why not say thank you to your local library staff on Library Workers Day for their helpful service?

For without these champions of the Dewey Decimal System, whom have mastered the art of saying shhh and always know exactly where to find the item you need, the world would be a far less knowledgeable place. The childhood rite of passage of getting your own library card is made a lasting positive memory thanks to a (hopefully!) smiling library worker. They work quietly, efficiently and without fanfare  so, go ahead, stop by your local library and say thank you to them on Library Workers Day!

Today is Grilled Cheese Day. Grilled cheese sandwiches are a delicious, toasted delight popular all across the world. They even have their own holiday, Grilled Cheese Sandwich Day, when its practically your duty to indulge in them.

Melting cheese on top of bread is a culinary concept that has been around since the time of the Romans, but grilled cheese sandwiches as we know them didnt become popular until the 1920s. Due to the ready availability of cheese and sliced bread, they became an American staple, but also spread around the world.

Naturally, the best way to celebrate Grilled Cheese Sandwich Day is to make and eat a grilled cheese sandwich. All you need is bread, cheese and butter, although you can experiment by adding more ingredients of your choice. You butter the outside of each piece of bread, and grill the sandwich while the cheese melts on top. Delicious!

Croque Monsieur

These croque monsieur sandwiches are delicious and surprisingly easy to make. A perfect hearty lunch or dinner!

Ingredients

2 tablespoons butter
2 tablespoons flour
2 cups milk
1/2 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon pepper
8 ounces gruyere cheese, shredded
8 slices french or italian bread
1/2 pound deli ham, thinly sliced
2-3 tablespoons dijon mustard

Directions

Preheat the oven to 400.

1. Melt the butter in a large skillet over medium heat.

2. Whisk in the flour to form a paste. Cook 2-3 minutes, until golden.

3. Slowly stir in the milk, whisking constantly to prevent lumps.

4. Continue to cook, whisking frequently, until thickened. Remove from heat and stir in the salt and about 1 cup of the gruyere.

5. Toast the bread in the preheated oven for about five minutes per side.

6. Spread half of the pieces of bread with a thin layer of dijon mustard, then top with ham and sprinkle with about half of the remaining cheese.

7. Place the other slices of bread on top.

8. Spoon the white sauce over the sandwiches, letting it drip down the sides and being sure to coat the whole sandwich.

9. Sprinkle with the remaining gruyere.

10. Bake 5 minutes, then turn on the broiler and broil until lightly browned and bubbly. Serve hot and enjoy!

www.thebakerupstairs.com

Today is Equal Pay Day A day to show the difference between what men and women are paid in the US. This always falls on a Tuesday in April but official wage figures are not available until late August / September.

President Ronald Reagan would give out jars of which candy to White House visitors?

Gummi Bears
Hershey Kisses
Jelly Beans
Skittles

Snails can sleep for up to three years.

April 12
1979 - Claire Danes
1947 - David Letterman
1946 - Ed O'Neill

April 12, 1945
President Franklin D. Roosevelt died of a cerebral hemorrhage in Warm Springs, Georgia at age 63.

Answer: When Ronald Reagan ran for Governor of California in 1966, he began eating Jelly Beans as part of his attempt to give up pipe smoking. The Herman Goelitz Candy Company would send monthly shipments of Jelly Beans to the Governors Office throughout Reagans two terms in Sacramento. Three and a half tons of red, white, and blue Jelly Belly jelly beans were shipped to Washington, DC for the 1981 Inaugural festivities. The company provided the Reagan White House with Jelly Belly jelly beans for all eight years of Reagans presidency. In February 1981, the company received official Government authorization to develop a Jelly Belly jelly bean jar with the Presidential Seal on it. These Presidential jars of Jelly Belly beans, each in its own blue gift box, were given by Reagan to heads of state, diplomats, and other White House guests.

FDR Trivia Questions
April 12, 2016

On April 12, 1945, President Franklin D. Roosevelt suffered a stroke and died while on vacation in Warm Springs, Georgia. To mark the anniversary of this somber event, try your luck with our trivia questions to see how much you know about the life and legacy of America's longest-serving president.

What Was FDR Doing When He Suffered the Fatal Stroke?

The Little White House in Warm Springs, Georgia, was one of President Roosevelt's favorite retreats. The 63-year-old president was sitting in the living room of the Little White House in Warm Springs, Georgia, as artist Elizabeth Shoumatoff worked on his portrait. The Russian-born artist had begun work on Roosevelt's portrait at about noon. Roughly an hour later as lunch was being served, the president complained that he had a "terrific pain" in the back of his head. Only seconds later, he slumped forward, unconscious, and was carried by servants into his bedroom. Roosevelt's attending cardiologist, Howard Bruenn, M.D., was summoned. After examining the president, Dr. Bruenn said he had suffered a massive cerebral hemorrhage (also known as a hemorrhagic stroke). Roosevelt never regained consciousness and was pronounced dead at 3:35 p.m. Although it was never finished, Shoumatoff's watercolor portrait of the president is on display today at FDR's Little White House.

How Many Full Terms Did Roosevelt Serve as President?

The FDR Memorial in Washington, D.C., features these statues of Roosevelt and Fala, his beloved Scottish terrier. Roosevelt had served as president for three full four-year terms and was 81 days into his fourth term when he died. No other president in American history had served more than two terms, and under the terms of 22nd Amendment, ratified on February 27, 1951, no future president will be able to duplicate Roosevelt's time in the White House. The amendment limits all future presidents to a maximum of two terms. It also stipulates that anyone who has served more than two years of a term to which another person was elected will be limited to one additional four-year term.

What Convinced FDR to Run for a Fourth Term?

In the months leading up to the presidential election of 1944, the United States was engaged in a war on two major fronts -- Europe and the Pacific theater. Although plagued by deteriorating health for much of his adult life, Roosevelt felt that he had to run for re-election "to maintain a continuity of command at a time of continuing crisis," or so he is reported to have told one of his sons. In 1921, years before his election as president, Roosevelt suffered a crippling attack of polio that left him paralyzed from the waist down. He never walked again without leg braces, crutches, or a cane, or the support of a family member or aide. In addition to the lasting effects of the polio attack, Roosevelt is said to have suffered from high blood pressure, cardiomyopathy brought on by hypertension, and intermittent gastrointestinal problems.

What Lifelong Hobby Did Roosevelt Pursue?

When the future president was only 8 years old, his mother gifted him with a stamp collection that she had put together through much of her life. While he enjoyed the hobby of collecting new stamps, Roosevelt was said to have been captivated especially by the geography and history that the stamps represented. The hobby sustained him during his recovery from the severe polio attack in 1921 and was continued, as time permitted, throughout his years in public office. At the time of his death, the collection contained 1.2 million stamps.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> It is so sad that children are born into situations that require the child to be removed form its parents so young- and what sort of a future do they have?
> I too wondered how hard it would be to give them up- takes a special person I think to be able to do this and give the baby love knowing that it will only be for a while.


That is why David said we can't be foster parents, we'd get too attached and not want to give them back or pass them on to their forever home, and we can't adopt them all. It is indeed a very special person that can foster, much love and thanks to those who do.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Thank you for the comment on even knitting. I don't know how one gets to do that so I am glad that it is happening.


Me either, I'm just so excited that it happens.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> OK DH is busy doing the sun lamp, so a few more posts. Tami, those grandkids are adorable and the big eyes on the DGD are amazing. Gorgeous.
> 
> Rookie, just love the photo of the grandkids lined up in bed. So sweet and reminds me of when ours were that age.
> 
> ...


Thank you, I enjoyed making it, and I love the color. She was so happy that it was her favorite color.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The
> 
> Your vegetable tray looks lovely Mary to nice to eat . Hope you have a lovely time at the shower
> I've had a more productive day today than I've had all week
> ...


It's adorable! When Ryssa's groomed and clean, she looks pretty frilly like that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> May I join you in your boat? I have a cardigan and a summer shell and all knitted and still in pieces. It's not only the sewing together but also the blocking that stops me.


And now you know why I've started knitting all patterns in the round if they are going to require seaming, that way there is none, and I always do a 3 needle bind off on the shoulder straps if it's a bottom up knit. And if I can pick up and knit the sleeves in it is even better.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just got a call from my SIL and my brother is going into the hospital this afternoon. They think he has a blockage in one of his arteries and will most likely be having a stint put in. I would appreciate prayers for him. His name is Bob. Thanking you prayer warriors in advance.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got a call from my SIL and my brother is going into the hospital this afternoon. They think he has a blockage in one of his arteries and will most likely be having a stint put in. I would appreciate prayers for him. His name is Bob. Thanking you prayer warriors in advance.


Sending out prayers and hugs to all in need.

Sam - I was a day early on the licorice --- I knew I had quite a few hours ahead of me where I would be doing "data compares" and grueling, but necessary process when combining old and new systems. So, I had DH set up the candy drawer and he bought Red Vines, Cherry Nibs and Black Licorice --- I sure had my share yesterday!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Car or kayak?


  
Although if a car were in the budget, it could well be. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> who gets to butcher it? --- sam


 :? Good question.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> are there beavers in alaska? --- sam


Yes there are, they are a regularly trapped item also I do believe.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got a call from my SIL and my brother is going into the hospital this afternoon. They think he has a blockage in one of his arteries and will most likely be having a stint put in. I would appreciate prayers for him. His name is Bob. Thanking you prayer warriors in advance.


Sending prayers for Bob. Hope all goes well for him.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> lucky david. --- sam


 
Marla said if he has a single complaint about it, she's going to sink both his boat and him. lolol


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm caught up so going over to the Digest.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

budasha said:


> Sending prayers for Bob. Hope all goes well for him.


Gwen, so sorry to hear about Bob's problem. Of course prayers for him. Hope the next time you hear it will be good news.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sending out prayers and hugs to all in need.
> 
> Sam - I was a day early on the licorice --- I knew I had quite a few hours ahead of me where I would be doing "data compares" and grueling, but necessary process when combining old and new systems. So, I had DH set up the candy drawer and he bought Red Vines, Cherry Nibs and Black Licorice --- I sure had my share yesterday!


What a busy time for you. You sure are keeping your mind active. Kudos to DH for the candy drawer being full. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yesterday we had two lots of devastating news
> My son got the phone call he was expecting and was told the chemo wasn't working he wants nothing to change we have to carry on as normal so even though it's going to be very hard as my heart. Is breaking that is what we are determined to do
> The second one was was that my BIL has died my niece is in pieces but the problem now is my nephew . He suffered brain damage due to lack of oxygen at birth and is a child in a mans body who still treats his sister as his little sister who in his eyes can't tell him what to do . it took him months to finally understand that his mum had died and that was with the help of his dad who he adored . Do not know what is going to happen this time


I find it hard to speak what is on my heart as it is deep emotion and the words seem so ineffective. I reach my hand out across the miles to hold your hand and hope the love can be felt. Just so sorry. Love to your son. He is indeed such an inspiring young man. To get the second news is just too much all at once. Big Hugs.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got a call from my SIL and my brother is going into the hospital this afternoon. They think he has a blockage in one of his arteries and will most likely be having a stint put in. I would appreciate prayers for him. His name is Bob. Thanking you prayer warriors in advance.


Prayers for Bob and a speedy recovery. Is this your brother who plays Santa each year?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> A few shots from The Factory photographers in Kaikoura, in the South Island.


Such gorgeous photos. Thank you for sharing the beauty of NZ.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja, I am so very sorry. I can not imagine your pain. I will keep you, your DS, and family in my prayers. Know we are hear for you and you don't have to be brave for us. I will keep your dear niece in my prayers also.
> Betty, thank you for scrubby pattern.
> We were without electricity from 3 p.m. Til 5:30 a.m. Grateful to have it back.


I've been wanting to make scrubbies. Not at the top of my list, but on there. LOL Spell check changed scrubbies to scribes. Just did it again.

Hope you weren't freezing without your electricity. I know the nights can get quite cold.

I've been watching any movie I can find that takes place in the Mojave. I watch for the landscape. Beautiful!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm hoping one of these years we will be able to meet . I can't believe the weather was so bad during my time in Ontario. I'm sure glad my family lives close together so I didn't have to travel far to see them.
> There is to be another eating in 3 yrs so maybe at that time if not before


Oh No!!! Three years......hope something comes up sooner but at least we have KTP.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Sonja...I cannot imagine how low you feel right now. Your son can ask for people to carry on as normal as he wants to live the rest of his life with normalcy and love, but that is difficult for those who love him and want to make each day count. You are certainly in my thoughts and prayers right now. Continue to knit beautiful things as your son enjoys seeing you develop this wonderful talent. It will bring joy to him to see you doing these things. Will he stop doing the chemo or try some other treatment?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> My DH is out of surgery. The gallbladder was filled with a pasty sludge instead of stones so he was destined for more problems which were starting to happen this past week.


Hoping that the recovery is quick and uneventful, glad that they got it out before it caused major problems.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Sam, I'd butcher, clean, and find a tasty-sounding recipe to serve it, if you could make it. Or maybe I could just bring it to KAP for us to try?
> 
> Ohio Joy
> 
> P.S. If I could get hold of the WIPs y'all have put aside to keep from joining seams, they wouldn't take long to work them up to finished projects. Oh, well, don't see it working out but the seams don't bother me.


Maybe a KAP clinic? lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Kaye, agree, better safe than sorry. Glad you are preventing m.d.
> Mary, glad DH is out of surgery.


If I would just remember to wear my sunglasses more, I tend to get lazy there, but I am determined to prevent it if I can, the idea of the shots just creeps me out.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Saw DH's eye specialist who is top in his field at the big hospital here. He's had me off the drops for 6 wks. now and my ocular pressure was low without the drops. It was always high when I was on them and he was a little angry that I'd been put on the drops 10 years ago. I don't understand how the drops could make the pressure higher or perhaps some optometrists measuring devices measure differently as this doctor is a glaucoma specialist. I'm celebrating...No more drops for DH or me. 

I'm also set up now with MY CHART and can pull up and print out any of my reports from tests and email with any questions if they aren't urgent. Quite nice.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Kaye, it may be a matter of spoken words being used in differing contexts, so the signs could end up being different. Of course, slang terms differ within cultures and areas within the same city, large or small. Generational differences would/could also change the signs. This is why we began signing with Tim using SEE, Signing Exact English, when his gaining verbal communication was so long delayed by the CP. He could not control the muscles in his mouth and tongue to mimic and repeat what we tried to teach him. I've said before that he will never become a fluent Spanish-speaker nor a fluent public speaker; but he's never shut up since the age of 3 or so. Sometimes he needs reminding to speak distinctly and with a little more volume, but communicate he does!!!
> 
> Ohio Joy


Just goes to show the things that so many of us take for granted or just plain don't think about. I love the things we learn on here, it's educational as well as fun.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard on the Today show that today is National Grilled Cheese Day. Also gave a site www.whatkindofgrilledcheesedoyouwant.com as a site to go to to determine what kind of grilled cheese sandwich you "need". I want a classic and in fact am going to make myself one for breakfast.


Matthew had a grilled cheese sandwich today that had a fried egg and bacon on it. He said it tasted good.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Darlene--the socks are so well done.
> 
> Bonnie--so glad you made it home safely and I hope the meetings bring good results for Canadians living in rural areas being able to find/get to proper and adequate medical care.
> 
> ...


So sorry Joy, on the passing of your friend, and prayers for his family and the rest of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Busyworkerbee, so glad you are able to get in sooner to see the doctor. :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Matthew and I picked up the note cards of the horse drawing today. They turned out wonderful. We came home for a few minutes and then met a friend for lunch. I came home and found my DH washing the dirty dishes even though he has pain at the incision site. Can you tell that I will have my hands full making him behave himself? He hasn't washed dishes in a long time so you can imagine my surprise. It will be nice to have him help with some simple chores later, but right now I would prefer that he rest and let the healing take place.

Thanks to everyone who has kept in him thoughts and prayers. It has been greatly appreciated. I was so exhausted last night since I hadn't slept much the previous two nights. It is a good thing that I took today off from work. 

Matthew was going to meet with the lady regarding doing some art for a book, but the lady had a tooth break and needs to get to the dentist today. We have rescheduled for Saturday of this coming weekend.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Thanks for sharing... they are lovely shots. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: I could have added several more!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Busyworkerbee, so glad you are able to get in sooner to see the doctor. :thumbup:


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> :thumbup: I could have added several more!


The pictures were beautiful. Thanks for sharing them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, gorgeous pictures. Thank you.


 :thumbup: Thanks, Joy!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Ohio Joy, my condolences on the loss of your friend.
> 
> Itnremains to be seen what real differences will be made by CanImpact but I am hopeful.
> One thing that was talked about was a program on an iPad that is given to people with breast cancer. They said all people hear from their appointment is "you have cancer". What this program does is explain what stage it is at & spell out all the options for treatment& is set up so you decide your choice, the oncologist gets a message saying what you have chosen & sets things up from there. It seems people have so many questions but don't ask when the doctor is there, this tries to address that. The iPad is sent home with the patient & returned the next appointment. So far it's in trials at the Mayo clinic I think this is wonderful.


I hope that the Mayo trials go well, it sounds like a fantastic program if it all works out.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Yes, they are really gorgeous. It's dull here now but we had bright sun earlier. It's also colder but as they were cutting grass I'm rather snuffley with itchy eyes now! Will have to get some antihistamines if it continues.


What a lot of us have allergies! Hope it doesn't last too long!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Does indeed look like paradise.


It is a very beautiful spot- often on the tourist circuit!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Lovely photos Julie. Thanks for sharing them with us.


I thought a little uplifting wouldn't go amiss. Sonja and her family need our thoughts and prayers so badly.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thanks Bonnie!



Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, lovely photos,thanks for sharing.
> 
> Desert Joy, glad your power wasn't out too long.
> 
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sending prayers for Bob. Hope all goes well for him.


ditto.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Such gorgeous photos. Thank you for sharing the beauty of NZ.


I am rather selective what I show!!!!!!! Not all beauty around, but there are wonderful spots.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> The pictures were beautiful. Thanks for sharing them.


 :thumbup: For any of you on Facebook the photographer's page should come up if you type in, :the Factory/Kaikoura


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got a call from my SIL and my brother is going into the hospital this afternoon. They think he has a blockage in one of his arteries and will most likely be having a stint put in. I would appreciate prayers for him. His name is Bob. Thanking you prayer warriors in advance.


Sending loads of healing wishes for Bob. Hope he's back to good health very soon.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Marla said if he has a single complaint about it, she's going to sink both his boat and him. lolol


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought a little uplifting wouldn't go amiss. Sonja and her family need our thoughts and prayers so badly.


I felt the beautiful setting of the first one especially for Sonja and her family. So thoughtful Julie.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I thought a little uplifting wouldn't go amiss. Sonja and her family need our thoughts and prayers so badly.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: Exactly.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

angelam said:


> That's interesting to hear Joy. I guess living there is rather different to being a "pampered" visitor! I had been planning to go out there last year but things didn't work out. I even had a conversation with June about meeting up for a coffee, sadly that will never happen now. I'm hoping though that I might get down to see Dianna's wild horses if I go.
> The more I talk about this, the more I'm thinking that I really do have to do it!


Angela, it is really just a matter of hours to get to the Outer Banks and the Corolla Lighthouse near where the horses roam from where your friends are.

Some truly beautiful scenery.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Sonja I'm very sadden to hear you bad news . You are probably on overload from all this. Please know that I am keeping your son and family in pray. I will also be lifting up your niece and nephew .
You have extra family that are here for you anytime you need us. 
BIG HUGS to surround you my friend!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sonja, warm hugs and prayers to you and the family for the sad loss you are suffering. 
Julie those photos are fabulous, thanks for sharing, our little country does have some spectacular scenery to show our friends round the world.
Life certainly gives us some tough challenges, and it's so comforting to have our friends to help us through the sad times.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - my heart aches for you and your family - know that the prayer warriors have you and yours at the top of their lists. ---- sam



Swedenme said:


> Yesterday we had two lots of devastating news
> My son got the phone call he was expecting and was told the chemo wasn't working he wants nothing to change we have to carry on as normal so even though it's going to be very hard as my heart. Is breaking that is what we are determined to do
> The second one was was that my BIL has died my niece is in pieces but the problem now is my nephew . He suffered brain damage due to lack of oxygen at birth and is a child in a mans body who still treats his sister as his little sister who in his eyes can't tell him what to do . it took him months to finally understand that his mum had died and that was with the help of his dad who he adored . Do not know what is going to happen this time


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

those are lovely photographs julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> A few shots from The Factory photographers in Kaikoura, in the South Island.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

tons of healing energy zooming to bob to surround him with healing goodness and get him back in the pink real quick. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> I just got a call from my SIL and my brother is going into the hospital this afternoon. They think he has a blockage in one of his arteries and will most likely be having a stint put in. I would appreciate prayers for him. His name is Bob. Thanking you prayer warriors in advance.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i love black licorice. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Sending out prayers and hugs to all in need.
> 
> Sam - I was a day early on the licorice --- I knew I had quite a few hours ahead of me where I would be doing "data compares" and grueling, but necessary process when combining old and new systems. So, I had DH set up the candy drawer and he bought Red Vines, Cherry Nibs and Black Licorice --- I sure had my share yesterday!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

another trivia for the day.

For which achievement is Roger Bannister famous?

First patent holder
Created the artificial heart
First man to win Wimbledon
Breaking the four-minute mile


Answer: On May 6, 1954, at the Iffley Road Track in Oxford, England, medical student Roger Bannister become the first person in recorded history to run the mile in under four minutes. He ran with two friends, who paced him, and then sprinted the last 200 yards, for a record time of 3:59.4. Later that month, Australian John Landy broke Bannisters record by less than a second. Bannister went on to become a distinguished neurologist and Master of Pembroke College, Oxford, before retiring in 1993. When asked whether the 4-minute mile was his proudest achievement, he said he felt prouder of his contribution to academic medicine through research into the responses of the nervous system.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yesterday we had two lots of devastating news
> ]
> 
> Oh my Sonia, so much at once. Sending you a long, tight hug.
> ...


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> I felt the beautiful setting of the first one especially for Sonja and her family. So thoughtful Julie.


Thanks Daralene.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: Exactly.


referring to :
Lurker 2 wrote:
I thought a little uplifting wouldn't go amiss. Sonja and her family need our thoughts and prayers so badly.

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sonja, warm hugs and prayers to you and the family for the sad loss you are suffering.
> Julie those photos are fabulous, thanks for sharing, our little country does have some spectacular scenery to show our friends round the world.
> Life certainly gives us some tough challenges, and it's so comforting to have our friends to help us through the sad times.


It is so good to be able to share our joys and sorrows, even if we may never meet in person.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> those are lovely photographs julie - thanks for sharing. --- sam


 :thumbup: Thanks Sam!


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Gwen praying for Bob today to


----------



## Bubba Love (Apr 18, 2015)

Julie thank you for the pictures . It's so nice to see the beauty of other places.


----------



## alibee (Apr 13, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Yesterday we had two lots of devastating news
> My son got the phone call he was expecting and was told the chemo wasn't working he wants nothing to change we have to carry on as normal so even though it's going to be very hard as my heart. Is breaking that is what we are determined to do
> The second one was was that my BIL has died my niece is in pieces but the problem now is my nephew . He suffered brain damage due to lack of oxygen at birth and is a child in a mans body who still treats his sister as his little sister who in his eyes can't tell him what to do . it took him months to finally understand that his mum had died and that was with the help of his dad who he adored . Do not know what is going to happen this time


So sorry to hear this. Others have said what I wanted to say but said it better.x


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> Julie thank you for the pictures . It's so nice to see the beauty of other places.


Kaikoura is a very special spot- lots of seals and whales around as well as the crayfish it is named for.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Just jumping in here quickly before I go to sleep. Spent the day driving down the Dingle peninsula in Southern Ireland and the scenery was spectacular - helped a lot by the fact it was a beautiful day. We then got to the town of Dingle and went out in a boat to see Fungie who is a 40 year old bottle-nosed dolphin who has lived in Dingle bay since 1983. He loves to swim alongside the boats and canoes...and even alongside a man standing on a surfboard type thing....it was hard to tell who was playing with who!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Sonja, I am so sorry to hear this news. I can't think of anything to say to you other than I am thinking of you all and wishing there was something I could do. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got a call from my SIL and my brother is going into the hospital this afternoon. They think he has a blockage in one of his arteries and will most likely be having a stint put in. I would appreciate prayers for him. His name is Bob. Thanking you prayer warriors in advance.


Hope everything goes well for your DB's surgery Gwen.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got a call from my SIL and my brother is going into the hospital this afternoon. They think he has a blockage in one of his arteries and will most likely be having a stint put in. I would appreciate prayers for him. His name is Bob. Thanking you prayer warriors in advance.


Bub's procedure was very smooth and he came through with flying colors--they have come a long way with those stents and clearing arteries, so here's hoping Bob comes out smiling and makes a speedy recovery. He may well feel better than he has in a while (I have heard several people say that after having stents put in).

Lovely pictures, all.

I'd love to meet Fungie, too!


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just jumping in here quickly before I go to sleep. Spent the day driving down the Dingle peninsula in Southern Ireland and the scenery was spectacular - helped a lot by the fact it was a beautiful day. We then got to the town of Dingle and went out in a boat to see Fungie who is a 40 year old bottle-nosed dolphin who has lived in Dingle bay since 1983. He loves to swim alongside the boats and canoes...and even alongside a man standing on a surfboard type thing....it was hard to tell who was playing with who!


Great photos Kate. Sounds like you're having a great time. Hope the weather stays good for you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, healing energy sent for your DB Bob.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your prayers and support . I truly appreciate them and the beautiful pictures Julie. 
Spent the morning with niece , nephew and her two young sons . BIL s sisters are arriving from Croatia tomorrow and will stay with niece for a couple of weeks so thar should be a help for a while . Then spent the afternoon at my sons along with my 2 other sons we had a good afternoon 
One day at a time 

Mary I'm glad your husband is at home and recovering . 

Gwen hope everything goes alright for your brother . Husband has had 2stents put in and sent home same day on both occasions so hoping it goes just as smoothly for your brother


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Forgot to mention your pictures Kate . They are lovely and it looks like you had gorgeous weather too,


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, love the pics of Dingle. My friend bicycled the peninsula.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Bub's procedure was very smooth and he came through with flying colors--they have come a long way with those stents and clearing arteries, so here's hoping Bob comes out smiling and makes a speedy recovery. He may well feel better than he has in a while (I have heard several people say that after having stents put in).
> 
> Lovely pictures, all.
> 
> I'd love to meet Fungie, too!


That's great news.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Just heard from SIL and they were not able to put in a stint for my DB. He is going to have to have 1 valve replaced and quadruple bi-pass. They doctor said it was not a emergency situation in such that it had to be done in the next couple of days but will be scheduled in the next couple of weeks as soon as the surgeon he will be using can see him and schedule him. Bob will go home in a few hours time tonight. All I can can say is he will have to make some lifestyle and attitude changes for sure. Thank you all for your prayers and you know I will ask again prior to his surgery. Oh, and to answer Pacer's question yes, this is my brother that plays Santa. (Only brother I have)

Kate your pictures of the dolphin and scenery in Ireland are fabulous. What a wonderful trip you are having. Julie I also loved the photos you posted. I agree that the beautiful pictures are very uplifting; something all of us can appreciate.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from SIL and they were not able to put in a stint for my DB. He is going to have to have 1 valve replaced and quadruple bi-pass. They doctor said it was not a emergency situation in such that it had to be done in the next couple of days but will be scheduled in the next couple of weeks as soon as the surgeon he will be using can see him and schedule him. Bob will go home in a few hours time tonight.


Aw, rats. I was hoping it would be simpler.  But let's hope he embraces the changes and the surgery--when it happens--is successful.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Maybe a KAP clinic? lol


Now there's a possible idea, Kaye.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from SIL and they were not able to put in a stint for my DB. He is going to have to have 1 valve replaced and quadruple bi-pass. They doctor said it was not a emergency situation in such that it had to be done in the next couple of days but will be scheduled in the next couple of weeks as soon as the surgeon he will be using can see him and schedule him. Bob will go home in a few hours time tonight. All I can can say is he will have to make some lifestyle and attitude changes for sure. Thank you all for your prayers and you know I will ask again prior to his surgery. Oh, and to answer Pacer's question yes, this is my brother that plays Santa. (Only brother I have)
> 
> Kate your pictures of the dolphin and scenery in Ireland are fabulous. What a wonderful trip you are having. Julie I also loved the photos you posted. I agree that the beautiful pictures are very uplifting; something all of us can appreciate.


I will keep him in my thoughts and prayers. Tell him that Santa needs to be strong and healthy by December so he needs to take care of himself. I saw that message in the Rudolph movie so he may need to watch that movie and pay attention to Mrs. Claus!!!!!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got a call from my SIL and my brother is going into the hospital this afternoon. They think he has a blockage in one of his arteries and will most likely be having a stint put in. I would appreciate prayers for him. His name is Bob. Thanking you prayer warriors in advance.


Bob is in my prayers.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Bub's procedure was very smooth and he came through with flying colors--they have come a long way with those stents and clearing arteries, so here's hoping Bob comes out smiling and makes a speedy recovery. He may well feel better than he has in a while (I have heard several people say that after having stents put in).
> 
> Lovely pictures, all.
> 
> I'd love to meet Fungie, too!


Don has, probably, 5 or 6 stents implanted now. The first one occurred at Norfolk General Hospital in VA when we lived there. Within less than 6 months it had to be replaced. We were told that 80% of patients had this happen in that time frame. Then about 1999, he had another few implanted. Several years ago, he had a couple implanted, inside earlier stents, which had anticoagulant imbedded in them. No other problems since those procedures.

Ohio Joy


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Kate, loved the photos, particularly the dolphin ones.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Don has, probably, 5 or 6 stents implanted now. The first one occurred at Norfolk General Hospital in VA when we lived there. Within less than 6 months it had to be replaced. We were told that 80% of patients had this happen in that time frame. Then about 1999, he had another few implanted. Several years ago, he had a couple implanted, inside earlier stents, which had anticoagulant imbedded in them. No other problems since those procedures.
> 
> Ohio Joy


The cardiologist explained it all in good detail for us--it has the anticoagulant on it (this was just done New Year's Eve), and he was talking about how that has made a great improvement in how they function as opposed to just a few years ago. He goes back at the end of the month for a checkup, but last time (end of January followup) he had no trouble with it.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Sonja, I would not be surprised if you and DH are wondering ''Why him? Why us? What did we do to deserve this?''

Please remember that God has not asked any of you to walk this road by yourselves. Jesus walks with each of you who love your DS#1 and his wife. Each of us here at the TP would be there beside you, in a heartbeat, if that could make any or all of this easier for you to bear.

I am not saying that you must be a stoic and show no emotions in the times ahead, but others are watching all of you--watching to see how you ''do''it. How you all carry yourselves; how you all care for and about one another; how your faith gives you the strength and peace you need just to get through one more hour, one more day, one more week. 

I am praying for grace and strength as well as peace in the midst of the dark thoughts during the trying and wearying times ahead. I suspect that thoughts of the end may try to overwhelm each of you. Please try to remember that the next minute or the next hour is all you need deal with just now. Not tomorrow or next month--just now. The rest will wait.

I love you, dear sister.

Ohio Joy


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Gwen, hoping the praying that all goes well for brother Bob.

Ohio Joy


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

Sonja, so sorry to hear your news. There are no words, just know that there are plenty of gentle hugs coming your way and prayers for comfort and strength for you and your family.

To all those with health issues and family members with health issues, prayers and healing good wishes being sent to you as well.

Kate and Julie, such wonderful photos. Thanks for sharing. I love seeing the beautiful places where people live and visit.

Brief update on me. Pain has eased a lot for which I am very grateful. Still gives me grief at night. Guess I should try sleeping sitting up! I have been to see a surgeon and will probably have the back surgery before the end of the year. Don't want to risk jeopardising next year's travel plans. Not looking forward to the surgery but since it has to be done, might as well be sooner rather than later!

Daralene and Caren, I am currently working on an online photo album of last year's trip and I am up to the Syracuse area. Great memories of a wonderful day meeting you both and Jaime and Paula!

My best wishes to everyone. Think of you often and I do check the TP to see what is going on, but sorry I do not have time to comment very often. Play nice everyone, and happy knitting. I'm off to water the garden and pot plants.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

nicho said:


> Sonja, so sorry to hear your news. There are no words, just know that there are plenty of gentle hugs coming your way and prayers for comfort and strength for you and your family.
> 
> To all those with health issues and family members with health issues, prayers and healing good wishes being sent to you as well.
> 
> ...


I hope the pain eases and that surgery is completely successful


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

nicho said:


> Sonja, so sorry to hear your news. There are no words, just know that there are plenty of gentle hugs coming your way and prayers for comfort and strength for you and your family.
> 
> To all those with health issues and family members with health issues, prayers and healing good wishes being sent to you as well.
> 
> ...


Good to see you posting, but sorry about the pain. I know that back surgery (any surgery for that matter) is scarey and hope that you get through it just fine with less pain and improved mobility.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

My thoughts exactly!


Sorlenna said:


> Aw, rats. I was hoping it would be simpler.  But let's hope he embraces the changes and the surgery--when it happens--is successful.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I think it is amazing the progress that has been made in different surgeries. We are so fortunate with the medical progress in some fields/areas.


jheiens said:


> Don has, probably, 5 or 6 stents implanted now. The first one occurred at Norfolk General Hospital in VA when we lived there. Within less than 6 months it had to be replaced. We were told that 80% of patients had this happen in that time frame. Then about 1999, he had another few implanted. Several years ago, he had a couple implanted, inside earlier stents, which had anticoagulant imbedded in them. No other problems since those procedures.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Joy you always know what to say and say those words so well.


jheiens said:


> Sonja, I would not be surprised if you and DH are wondering ''Why him? Why us? What did we do to deserve this?''
> 
> Please remember that God has not asked any of you to walk this road by yourselves. Jesus walks with each of you who love your DS#1 and his wife. Each of us here at the TP would be there beside you, in a heartbeat, if that could make any or all of this easier for you to bear.
> 
> ...


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gweniepooh said:


> So glad DH is out of surgery now and I'm assuming the gall bladder was able to be removed. Praying now for a speedy and successful recovery.


 :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

How is your eye (s) doing today, Gwen? Better, I hope!


Gweniepooh said:


> Silly right eye still giving me issues; newly "fixed" eye doing great though. I'm signing off for awhile and resting my silly eye (right one). Know it will settle down. TTYL and play nice.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

angelam said:


> Lovely photos Julie. Thanks for sharing them with us.


 :thumbup:


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh, Gwen, worry for you, for sure. I will remember your dear brother in prayer and also pray for peace of mind for you, SIL and family. Hugs!


Gweniepooh said:


> I just got a call from my SIL and my brother is going into the hospital this afternoon. They think he has a blockage in one of his arteries and will most likely be having a stint put in. I would appreciate prayers for him. His name is Bob. Thanking you prayer warriors in advance.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> Sonja, I would not be surprised if you and DH are wondering ''Why him? Why us? What did we do to deserve this?''
> 
> Please remember that God has not asked any of you to walk this road by yourselves. Jesus walks with each of you who love your DS#1 and his wife. Each of us here at the TP would be there beside you, in a heartbeat, if that could make any or all of this easier for you to bear.
> 
> ...


Well said Joy. You are such a blessing to all of us.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Nicho...I hope your surgery goes well and that the pain can be relieved. I am glad that you are not working and having to deal with this pain. Rest when you can.

Kate...The pictures are so wonderful. I hope you will have good weather and more fun along the way.

Sonja...I am so glad that you could spend some time with your niece as well as your oldest son. Treasure the time that you can with your loved ones.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Almost afraid to post as I am getting double posts every time I do. But know that I loved all the pictures and my prayers are with those who are suffering and having dear ones suffering as well.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, hope Bobs surgery goes well, too bad stents couldn't fix him up, they have sure made advances with them.

Kate, great photos, seems your having a great vacation.

Denise, hope the pain meds keep your back bearable until the surgery.

Ohio Joy, you always know just what to say, what a wise woman.

We went in to Lloyd this afternoon, DH finally got his taxes done so we took them to the accountant. Hopefully I will get a small refund.
I've been reading The new book by Patricia Cornwell, Red Mist, nearly done, what a great story.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Over the years I've read most of her books, Bonnie, and thoroughly enjoyed most of them.

Ohio Joy


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gwen, I know every situation is different, but Jack had what sounds very much what your brother will have in 2006. The whole thing felt miraculous. He went home in 4 days, and was well into recovery in a month. This is a big surgery, but the thoracic surgeons who do it are amazing. I wish you brother the very best.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you everyone for your prayers and support . I truly appreciate them and the beautiful pictures Julie.
> Spent the morning with niece , nephew and her two young sons . BIL s sisters are arriving from Croatia tomorrow and will stay with niece for a couple of weeks so thar should be a help for a while . Then spent the afternoon at my sons along with my 2 other sons we had a good afternoon
> One day at a time
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Agreed, one day at a time is really the best policy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from SIL and they were not able to put in a stint for my DB. He is going to have to have 1 valve replaced and quadruple bi-pass. They doctor said it was not a emergency situation in such that it had to be done in the next couple of days but will be scheduled in the next couple of weeks as soon as the surgeon he will be using can see him and schedule him. Bob will go home in a few hours time tonight. All I can can say is he will have to make some lifestyle and attitude changes for sure. Thank you all for your prayers and you know I will ask again prior to his surgery. Oh, and to answer Pacer's question yes, this is my brother that plays Santa. (Only brother I have)
> 
> Kate your pictures of the dolphin and scenery in Ireland are fabulous. What a wonderful trip you are having. Julie I also loved the photos you posted. I agree that the beautiful pictures are very uplifting; something all of us can appreciate.


 :thumbup: :thumbdown: sorry about the procedure having to be more complex.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> Sonja, I would not be surprised if you and DH are wondering ''Why him? Why us? What did we do to deserve this?''
> 
> Please remember that God has not asked any of you to walk this road by yourselves. Jesus walks with each of you who love your DS#1 and his wife. Each of us here at the TP would be there beside you, in a heartbeat, if that could make any or all of this easier for you to bear.
> 
> ...


 Thank you Joy


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you everyone for your prayers and support . I truly appreciate them and the beautiful pictures Julie.
> Spent the morning with niece , nephew and her two young sons . BIL s sisters are arriving from Croatia tomorrow and will stay with niece for a couple of weeks so thar should be a help for a while . Then spent the afternoon at my sons along with my 2 other sons we had a good afternoon
> One day at a time
> 
> ...


Morning Sonja. Glad you had a good day yesterday with various members of your family. As you say, one day at a time. lol.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> Morning Sonja. Glad you had a good day yesterday with various members of your family. As you say, one day at a time. lol.


Morning Chris and thank you , whats the morning looking like down there ? Here it's a bit cloudy but an improvement on yesterday . It rained all day till 5ish then the fog came down it was like one of those old Sherlock Holmes films when I took the dog out last night


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from SIL and they were not able to put in a stint for my DB. He is going to have to have 1 valve replaced and quadruple bi-pass. They doctor said it was not a emergency situation in such that it had to be done in the next couple of days but will be scheduled in the next couple of weeks as soon as the surgeon he will be using can see him and schedule him. Bob will go home in a few hours time tonight. All I can can say is he will have to make some lifestyle and attitude changes for sure. Thank you all for your prayers and you know I will ask again prior to his surgery. Oh, and to answer Pacer's question yes, this is my brother that plays Santa. (Only brother I have)
> 
> Kate your pictures of the dolphin and scenery in Ireland are fabulous. What a wonderful trip you are having. Julie I also loved the photos you posted. I agree that the beautiful pictures are very uplifting; something all of us can appreciate.


Sorry to hear that the "quick fix" was not for Bob. Maybe a couple of weeks waiting will give him time to think over the lifestyle changes he needs to make.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

nicho said:


> Sonja, so sorry to hear your news. There are no words, just know that there are plenty of gentle hugs coming your way and prayers for comfort and strength for you and your family.
> 
> To all those with health issues and family members with health issues, prayers and healing good wishes being sent to you as well.
> 
> ...


Nicho, glad to hear you're getting some relief from the back pain, but if surgery is the route to go then, as you say, sooner rather than later. What are your travel plans for next year?


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Morning Chris and thank you , whats the morning looking like down there ? Here it's a bit cloudy but an improvement on yesterday . It rained all day till 5ish then the fog came down it was like one of those old Sherlock Holmes films when I took the dog out last night


A beautiful spring morning this morning with lots of lovely sunshine. Yesterday was like this too with temps up to 18c. I'm hoping for the same today - off out with my walking friends this morning and then a pub lunch after.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

angelam said:


> A beautiful spring morning this morning with lots of lovely sunshine. Yesterday was like this too with temps up to 18c. I'm hoping for the same today - off out with my walking friends this morning and then a pub lunch after.


Think you have the best of the weather especially yesterday . Hope you have a lovely day with your walking friends


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Yikes, you are on page 43 already! I will really need to read fast to catch up with you. Just saw this article posted on the digest as I try to catch up on my email. Been a busy few days, and another on the way. Very interesting article on gauge swatches. Think I will be making a few more swatches.

http://yarnsub.com/articles/gauge-variation/?utm_source=sendinblue&utm_campaign=YARN_GEEKS_NEWSLETTER__APRIL_2016&utm_medium=email

See you later.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Just jumping in here quickly before I go to sleep. Spent the day driving down the Dingle peninsula in Southern Ireland and the scenery was spectacular - helped a lot by the fact it was a beautiful day. We then got to the town of Dingle and went out in a boat to see Fungie who is a 40 year old bottle-nosed dolphin who has lived in Dingle bay since 1983. He loves to swim alongside the boats and canoes...and even alongside a man standing on a surfboard type thing....it was hard to tell who was playing with who!


Wow Kate, what gorgeous scenery and wonderful to be so close to the dolphin. :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Aw, rats. I was hoping it would be simpler.  But let's hope he embraces the changes and the surgery--when it happens--is successful.


RE Gwen's brother.... ditto


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just jumping in here quickly before I go to sleep. Spent the day driving down the Dingle peninsula in Southern Ireland and the scenery was spectacular - helped a lot by the fact it was a beautiful day. We then got to the town of Dingle and went out in a boat to see Fungie who is a 40 year old bottle-nosed dolphin who has lived in Dingle bay since 1983. He loves to swim alongside the boats and canoes...and even alongside a man standing on a surfboard type thing....it was hard to tell who was playing with who!


Beautiful!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Aw, rats. I was hoping it would be simpler.  But let's hope he embraces the changes and the surgery--when it happens--is successful.


I agree.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

It is better April and thanks for asking. I really think was just being irritated due to the dry eye condition.


oneapril said:


> How is your eye (s) doing today, Gwen? Better, I hope!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you for the feedback. It does help put my mind at ease.



machriste said:


> Gwen, I know every situation is different, but Jack had what sounds very much what your brother will have in 2006. The whole thing felt miraculous. He went home in 4 days, and was well into recovery in a month. This is a big surgery, but the thoracic surgeons who do it are amazing. I wish you brother the very best.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Think you have the best of the weather especially yesterday . Hope you have a lovely day with your walking friends


Yes, just got back from a lovely walk and a nice pub lunch afterwards. We even sat outside to eat, the first time this year for me. I'm now having a lovely relaxing afternoon with a cup of tea and some knitting! Aahh, retirement can be good sometimes!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

angelam said:


> Yes, just got back from a lovely walk and a nice pub lunch afterwards. We even sat outside to eat, the first time this year for me. I'm now having a lovely relaxing afternoon with a cup of tea and some knitting! Aahh, retirement can be good sometimes!


 :thumbup: Glad you had a good time.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Gwen, I know every situation is different, but Jack had what sounds very much what your brother will have in 2006. The whole thing felt miraculous. He went home in 4 days, and was well into recovery in a month. This is a big surgery, but the thoracic surgeons who do it are amazing. I wish you brother the very best.


It just amazes me how quickly they send people home after this surgery now. When I worked in Saskatoon, people weren't even out of bed the first week & stayed in hospital most of a month:roll: I know they are better to be mobile faster but Wow!.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm glad you had a nice afternoon with all your boys.
It's good your BILs family is coming to help you niece, hopefully they can help get your nephew adjusted to what will be his new normal. Is he able to live on his own or will your niece have to take him or get him in a group home of some kind? What alot of stress on her.



Swedenme said:


> Thank you everyone for your prayers and support . I truly appreciate them and the beautiful pictures Julie.
> Spent the morning with niece , nephew and her two young sons . BIL s sisters are arriving from Croatia tomorrow and will stay with niece for a couple of weeks so thar should be a help for a while . Then spent the afternoon at my sons along with my 2 other sons we had a good afternoon
> One day at a time
> 
> ...


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Angelam, a walk and eating lunch outside sound like a perfect celebration of Spring.
Gwen, sorry Bob has to have heart surgery. Hope he is open to changing lifestyle.
Nicho, sorry to hear you will need back surgery. Healing energy sent your way.
Maya and I had nice hour walk yesterday. Then I water jogged for 45 min. Up most of night with colitis. 
Daralene, love that you watch movies with Mojave desert scenery. Hope you can visit one day.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It just amazes me how quickly they send people home after this surgery now. When I worked in Saskatoon, people weren't even out of bed the first week & stayed in hospital most of a month:roll: I know they are better to be mobile faster but Wow!.


Part of it is that the shorter time patients are in hospital the less chance of infection.

It's a beautiful day here today--temps in the high 60s F and the next few days will be in the 70s. Very unusual for April in MN. But do we ever like it. I've turned down the thermostats in the house, and the French doors in the dining room are open. Lovely!!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad you had a nice afternoon with all your boys.
> It's good your BILs family is coming to help you niece, hopefully they can help get your nephew adjusted to what will be his new normal. Is he able to live on his own or will your niece have to take him or get him in a group home of some kind? What alot of stress on her.


Nephew cannot live on his own , he lived with his mum my sister . My niece lost her husband a few years back when her children were young and moved in with my sister while she was moving house , but then my sister died , so niece stayed living in the house , her dad also moved in the house to help look after nephew . There was talk of nephew going into a care facility on the advice of his doctors but his dad refused . so not sure what will happen now


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Angelam, a walk and eating lunch outside sound like a perfect celebration of Spring.
> Gwen, sorry Bob has to have heart surgery. Hope he is open to changing lifestyle.
> Nicho, sorry to hear you will need back surgery. Healing energy sent your way.
> Maya and I had nice hour walk yesterday. Then I water jogged for 45 min. Up most of night with colitis.
> Daralene, love that you watch movies with Mojave desert scenery. Hope you can visit one day.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nephew cannot live on his own , he lived with his mum my sister . My niece lost her husband a few years back when her children were young and moved in with my sister while she was moving house , but then my sister died , so niece stayed living in the house , her dad also moved in the house to help look after nephew . There was talk of nephew going into a care facility on the advice of his doctors but his dad refused . so not sure what will happen now


Your poor niece as sure had a run of bad luck I hope she can get things sorted out soon, a single mom with 2 kids has enough to deal with


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

We got the drawing back from the framers so I thought I would share a few pictures with everyone before delivering it for the competition. I was even able to get a picture of the artist with his artwork. That is a moment to treasure with this artist. I am also going to share pictures of the baby sweater that I had to work quickly to finish last weekend.


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Way to go Matthew &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#9757;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> We got the drawing back from the framers so I thought I would share a few pictures with everyone before delivering it for the competition. I was even able to get a picture of the artist with his artwork. That is a moment to treasure with this artist. I am also going to share pictures of the baby sweater that I had to work quickly to finish last weekend.


Lovely sweater Mary like the elephant buttons ,
Mathew your horse is magnificent. For some reason I'm thinking a young horse


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Wonderful drawing, Matthew. The frame sets it off very nicely. Good luck in the competition.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Wednesday 13 April '16

today is Bookmobile Day. Bookmobile Day is an opportunity to celebrate one of the many services offered through public libraries. Originating in the nineteenth century, the earliest bookmobiles were horse-drawn wagons filled with boxes of books. In the 1920s, Sarah Byrd Askew, a New Jersey librarian, thought reading and literacy so important that she delivered books to rural readers in her own Ford Model T. And today, Kenya still uses camels to deliver materials to fans of reading in rural areas.

How can you celebrate this special day? Imagine the excitement of a child, who has just learned to read, visiting a bookmobile for the first time with its shelves full of books or dvds and a computer for searching the internet. Write a letter to the funders of libraries in praise of the bookmobile, and thank the staff of the bookmobile, who provide a vital community service in all kinds of weather.

today is Scrabble Day. By far the best way to celebrate Scrabble Day is with Oxyphenbutazone.

Thats right, Oxyphenbutazone is a non-steroidal anti-inflammatory drug  you already knew that  but its also the word that, in a single play, can give the highest possible score on a Scrabble board. The chances of it ever coming up are similar to the chances of winning this weeks lottery, as youd need to join all seven of your tiles with eight already on the board across three triple word scores. Still, itd be worth waiting for, scoring 1,778 points. Youd almost certainly win the game with that.

Theres no need to chase rainbows though; everyone loves Scrabble, so why not spend Scrabble Day with someone you like, in a friendly battle of words and wits? In the kingdom of Scrabble, the one id man might be king, but the lady with the q will definitely be queen.

today is Thomas Jefferson Day. Thomas Jefferson Day celebrates the birthday of Thomas Jefferson, who was the third President of the United States from 1801 to 1809, the principal author of the Declaration of Independence in 1776, and one of the most influential Founding Fathers for his promotion of the ideals of Republicanism in the United States. Major events during his presidency include the Louisiana Purchase in 1803 and the Lewis and Clark Expedition.

As a political philosopher, Jefferson was a man of the Enlightenment and knew many intellectual leaders in Britain and France. He idealized the independent yeoman farmer as exemplar of republican virtues, distrusted cities and financiers, and favoured states rights and a strictly limited federal government. Jefferson also supported the separation of church and state and was the author of the Virginia Statute for Religious Freedom.

A polymath, Jefferson achieved distinction as, among other things, a horticulturist, statesman, architect, archaeologist, author, inventor and founder of the University of Virginia. When President John F. Kennedy welcomed forty-nine Nobel Prize winners to the White House in 1962 he said, I think this is the most extraordinary collection of talent and of human knowledge that has ever been gathered together at the White Housewith the possible exception of when Thomas Jefferson dined alone.

In his early life Jefferson practiced law and served in the Virginia House of Burgesses. In 1774, he wrote A Summary View of the Rights of British America, which was intended as instructions for the Virginia delegates to a national congress. The pamphlet was a powerful argument of American terms for a settlement with Britain. It helped speed the way to independence, and marked Jefferson as one of the most thoughtful patriot spokesmen.

As the primary author of the Declaration of Independence and a significant contributor to American political and civil culture, the Continental Congress delegated the task of writing the Declaration to a Committee of Five which unanimously solicited Jefferson to write the first draft, which underwent some alteration, but remained largely Jeffersons work.

What was the first item ever sold on Amazon.com?
Book
Vitamins
CD
Video game

Armadillos have four babies at a time and they are always all the same sex.

April 13
1970 - Ricky Schroder
1950 - Ron Perlman
(1743-1826) - Thomas Jefferson

April 13, 1970
Apollo 13, four-fifths of the way to the moon, was crippled when a tank containing liquid oxygen burst.

Answer: Amazon began as an online bookstore, selling books out of Jeff Bezos garage. After reading a report about the future of the Internet that projected annual Web commerce growth at 2,300%, Jeff Bezos created a list of 20 products that could be marketed online. Bezos finally decided that his new business would sell books online, due to the large world-wide demand for literature, the low price points for books, along with the huge number of titles available in print. In July 1995, Amazon.com opened its virtual doors, calling itself "Earth's Biggest Book Store," with more than 1 million titles to choose from. The first book sold on Amazon was a book titled "Fluid Concepts & Creative Analogies: Computer Models of the Fundamental Mechanisms of Thought."

4 Trivia Questions about Apollo 13
April 13, 2016

On April 13, 1970, on oxygen tank exploded aboard Apollo 13, damaging the ship and changing the crew's mission from one of reaching the moon to one of survival. Using stray items onboard their ship to repair crucial machinery, enduring almost freezing temperatures for days, and traveling 90 hours in a vessel meant to carry two people for 45 hours, all three crew members made it safely back to earth. See how much you know about the space mission with a story straight out of Hollywood!

Crew Member Jack Swigert Forgot to Fulfill What Civic Duty Before Leaving for Space?

NASA: They can put a man on the moon. But they can't get all their pilots to file a simple 1040EZ. 48 hours before takeoff, one of the Apollo 13 crew members was accidentally exposed to rubella and consequently pulled from the mission. He was replaced by Jack Swigert who, in all the commotion, apparently forgot to do that thing every American always puts off doing until mid-April: file his income taxes. According to NASA transcripts, he asked for a bit more time while aboard the shuttle, saying "things kind of happened real fast down there, and I do need an extension."

Sam Greenberg of the Grumman Aerospace Corporation Sent a Joke Invoice for What Service after Apollo 13 Successfully Made it Home?

The Apollo 13 mission took off at 13:13 Houston time. Talk about tempting the fates. The Grumman Aerospace Corporation's lunar module was critical in getting the three crew members of Apollo 13 home safely. The men had to move from their spaceship into the lunar module, which would carry them and their spaceship home. This was that vessel we mentioned earlier meant to carry two people for 45 hours, but that performed a task twice as long for three. When everyone was back home safe, Sam Greenberg, a pilot for Grumman, sent an invoice to the parties involved for towing the NASA ship back from the moon. Charging $4 for the first mile and $1 for each additional one of the 400,000 miles back home, along with a few surcharges, the bill came to 400,540.05. But Greenberg threw in a commercial discount and offered to knock off another 2% if it was paid in cash.

What Jim Lovell Possession Fetched Almost 400 Grand at Auction?

We're guessing you already know this, but they made a movie about the Apollo 13 mission. And one item featured in the movie was a checklist astronaut Jim Lovell used throughout the mission, on which he took notes and made calculations crucial to the flight's survival. That book became famous enough that when the real-life version of it went up for auction in 2011, it brought in $388,375 for Lovell. Well, except for one problem: NASA argued the checklist and other similar spacecraft materials were their property, meaning Lovell wouldn't be entitled to the nearly $400,000 payout. No problem. In 2012, a law was passed saying astronauts owned any such materials.

How Did One 23-Year-Old Justify the Negative Review on His Comment Card after Seeing a Test Screening of the Apollo 13 Movie?

The Ron Howard film about the famed spacecraft was a big hit, and everyone loved it. Well, except for one 23-year-old viewer at a test screening who wrote a less than favorable comment card. His complaint? The movie was too unrealistic. If a crew had landed in the ocean as they did in the film, they wouldn't have survived. He called it, "Terrible. More Hollywood BS."

Hey, we don't blame him for not thinking it was real. It's a pretty unbelievable story.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Way to go Matthew. It looks like the little colts now frolicking in the pasture I pass on the way home. The sweater is darling. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

flyty1n said:


> Way to go Matthew. It looks like the little colts now frolicking in the pasture I pass on the way home. The sweater is darling. Thanks for sharing.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

purl2diva said:


> Wonderful drawing, Matthew. The frame sets it off very nicely. Good luck in the competition.


Thanks


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

gagesmom said:


> Way to go Matthew 👍👍👍👍👍☝👍👍


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great picture, Matthew. Great little sweater, too.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Love the sweater and the framed drawing. Good luck and best wishes for recognition at the art contest -- I know who I'm voting for!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

martina said:


> Great picture, Matthew. Great little sweater, too.


Thanks.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

martina said:


> I hope the pain eases and that surgery is completely successful


Thanks Martina. Me too.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Good to see you posting, but sorry about the pain. I know that back surgery (any surgery for that matter) is scarey and hope that you get through it just fine with less pain and improved mobility.


Thank you. Surgeon guarantees 100% no more leg pain after surgery, but only 75% guarantee on improvement in back pain. Sounds good to me! Any improvement will be gratefully accepted.


----------



## nicho (Apr 24, 2011)

pacer said:


> Nicho...I hope your surgery goes well and that the pain can be relieved. I am glad that you are not working and having to deal with this pain. Rest when you can.
> ....


Thanks, and yes, I'm so glad that I am not working. Although, if I were, I could be using up all the sick days (about 4 months worth on full pay) that I did not use before I retired!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Fly thin, enjoy the colts frolicking.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Great picture of the framed work of art and Matthew. Handsome young man with tons of talent. Nice choice of matting colors also.

Lovely sweater; sweet elephant buttons.



pacer said:


> We got the drawing back from the framers so I thought I would share a few pictures with everyone before delivering it for the competition. I was even able to get a picture of the artist with his artwork. That is a moment to treasure with this artist. I am also going to share pictures of the baby sweater that I had to work quickly to finish last weekend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Please keep us posted of when it will be. Keeping you in prayer. So glad you will get some relief.


nicho said:


> Thank you. Surgeon guarantees 100% no more leg pain after surgery, but only 75% guarantee on improvement in back pain. Sounds good to me! Any improvement will be gratefully accepted.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Tomorrow will be having my Leila (14 yr old Lab/chow) put down. She is struggling breathing terribly; preferred vet out of town and won't be in until late tonight but she will call me when she does get in. Had hoped to have her come do a home euthanasia tonight but she won't be in until quite late. Have her on pain meds to keep her comfortable. Leila has been the epitome of unconditional love and will be missed. DH will go with me tomorrow morning. It will be our last gift of love to her.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tomorrow will be having my Leila (14 yr old Lab/chow) put down. She is struggling breathing terribly; preferred vet out of town and won't be in until late tonight but she will call me when she does get in. Had hoped to have her come do a home euthanasia tonight but she won't be in until quite late. Have her on pain meds to keep her comfortable. Leila has been the epitome of unconditional love and will be missed. DH will go with me tomorrow morning. It will be our last gift of love to her.


That is a sad but kind thing we do for our pets.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tomorrow will be having my Leila (14 yr old Lab/chow) put down. She is struggling breathing terribly; preferred vet out of town and won't be in until late tonight but she will call me when she does get in. Had hoped to have her come do a home euthanasia tonight but she won't be in until quite late. Have her on pain meds to keep her comfortable. Leila has been the epitome of unconditional love and will be missed. DH will go with me tomorrow morning. It will be our last gift of love to her.


I agree that you're doing the humane thing...tough duty, though. Hugs.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gwen, warmest hugs to you and family with having to let Leila go across the rainbow bridge, a very sad task but for the best, so hard seeing our beloved pets suffer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I think they've pushed confirmation into high school now -- I'm not even sure where my confirmation name came from - not anyone's name in the family; I think maybe one of the nun's suggested it and it was as good as any as far as I was concerned...not too many Agnes's around anymore.


I don't even remember mine. I was confirmed as an adult. Hmmm, think it was the same year my DS Jason made his first communion.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> That is a relief for you - the mouse in the freezer that is.
> 
> I went to the footy today- unfortunately my team lost. Just as well we din't have my birthday weekend this weekend- the team that dared beat us is the one all my family go for! Pammie I normally go by myself and enjoy it still. Maryanne came for 3/4 of the game today and then decided she was too tired to stay.
> i applied for a Seniors Card today- the main advantage of it is a lot of the time public transport is free- and reduced rates at other times. Other places have discounts as well including a number of places which have seniors deals for lunch. Movie too I think- but I rarely go anyway so not any great use to me. When I get my card I will get more info as to what I can use it for.


Happy Birthday!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bubba Love said:


> When you hear some of the situations these little lambs come out of you know it's for the best.
> It is really hard when they leave for me not to hear how they are doing makes me sad.
> But I feel as long as I have the little jewels I will love them and pray for them and do whatever I can for them.
> My husband and I are Nana and Papa to a lot of these special babies😄


You are very special people, especially to these little ones.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

oneapril said:


> God bless you, both, Bubba Love! I think I understand your user name, now!♡


OneApril, you just made my mind click with this! My DDIL's grandmother is called Bubba. Duh, my mind can really be slow! Grandma Love is a perfect name for you, Jackie!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Jackie, it was so great to meet & visit with you& your sweet little foster baby, such a cutie.
> Daralene, too bad the weather was so awful & we couldn't meet as well but I couldn't believe how nasty it was most of my time there. One morning there was a foot of wet snow on the car :roll: good grief.
> I managed to see most of the relatives I wanted to, thankfully they live fairly close to each other so despite the nasty weather we could get together.
> Four of my moms siblings married the 4 neighbor kids, one of the cousins from that group had all the surviving ones at their house, it was a potluck supper for 14 it was great! Saved me trying to get to all 8 houses separately.
> ...


I am glad you had a good time and are home safely.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, it would be a looong drive for me :roll: :lol:but I would love to come, maybe one of these years


Jump on a plane, one of us will pick you up!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Many times, the lake-effect snow comes down between us and Tami, Sam. But often what you get finds us in the next 18 to 24 hours.
> 
> Ohio Joy


Yes. I am usually to far west to get much of it, but since Lake Erie didn't freeze over this winter, and we are on the shallower part of it, we still get some when the wind is in the right place. So all we got was lake effect. Ours is gone now. Today was beautiful, and to be that way for the rest of the week.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'd never dreamed that sign language changed, but I guess it makes sense, I just always thought that that was one thing that was universal.


Nope. Sign language is not, and never has been universal. I learned some ASL (American Sign Language) which is based on the French way (can't remember now what it's called, and the guy who started the school for the deaf in the USA learned it in France and based it on that), but have forgotten most of what I learned, and never did read it well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> Darlene--the socks are so well done.
> 
> Bonnie--so glad you made it home safely and I hope the meetings bring good results for Canadians living in rural areas being able to find/get to proper and adequate medical care.
> 
> ...


I am sorry for the loss of your friend.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Hi all, quick pop in to let you all know things fine for me. Checked with the heart clinic about how long I had to wait, was told possibly 8 months (I mean really) but to my joy, letter arrived offering early May appointment which I promptly accepted. :-D
> 
> All's well otherwise. Quick run through the summary. Need to go back and find more details on a couple of things before saying anything more.
> 
> Busy making second wreath and doing a test crochet for a friend's pattern.


I think I might have missed something. I think I remember you were supposed to have a scan or something, but am hoping that is what the May appointment is for, not something more serious. Prayers.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pacer said:


> We got the drawing back from the framers so I thought I would share a few pictures with everyone before delivering it for the competition. I was even able to get a picture of the artist with his artwork. That is a moment to treasure with this artist. I am also going to share pictures of the baby sweater that I had to work quickly to finish last weekend.


It looks fantastic Matthew! :thumbup:

Gorgeous baby cardigan also.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

nicho said:


> Thank you. Surgeon guarantees 100% no more leg pain after surgery, but only 75% guarantee on improvement in back pain. Sounds good to me! Any improvement will be gratefully accepted.


That does sound good.... all the very best for the surgery.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yesterday we had two lots of devastating news
> My son got the phone call he was expecting and was told the chemo wasn't working he wants nothing to change we have to carry on as normal so even though it's going to be very hard as my heart. Is breaking that is what we are determined to do
> The second one was was that my BIL has died my niece is in pieces but the problem now is my nephew . He suffered brain damage due to lack of oxygen at birth and is a child in a mans body who still treats his sister as his little sister who in his eyes can't tell him what to do . it took him months to finally understand that his mum had died and that was with the help of his dad who he adored . Do not know what is going to happen this time


I am so very sorry to hear the news that DS's treatment is not working. Prayers will continue for him, and for you and the family. My sympathy for your BIL passing, also. Will pray that your nephew can accept his sister telling him what he needs to do.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> A few shots from The Factory photographers in Kaikoura, in the South Island.


Breathtaking photos, Julie!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tomorrow will be having my Leila (14 yr old Lab/chow) put down. She is struggling breathing terribly; preferred vet out of town and won't be in until late tonight but she will call me when she does get in. Had hoped to have her come do a home euthanasia tonight but she won't be in until quite late. Have her on pain meds to keep her comfortable. Leila has been the epitome of unconditional love and will be missed. DH will go with me tomorrow morning. It will be our last gift of love to her.


Oh Gwen I am sorry it has come to that. But its for the best but so so hard. She reminds me of a lab we had and had to do the same at around 12 years. Big Hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just got a call from my SIL and my brother is going into the hospital this afternoon. They think he has a blockage in one of his arteries and will most likely be having a stint put in. I would appreciate prayers for him. His name is Bob. Thanking you prayer warriors in advance.


Bob is in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Maybe a KAP clinic? lol


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Saw DH's eye specialist who is top in his field at the big hospital here. He's had me off the drops for 6 wks. now and my ocular pressure was low without the drops. It was always high when I was on them and he was a little angry that I'd been put on the drops 10 years ago. I don't understand how the drops could make the pressure higher or perhaps some optometrists measuring devices measure differently as this doctor is a glaucoma specialist. I'm celebrating...No more drops for DH or me.
> 
> I'm also set up now with MY CHART and can pull up and print out any of my reports from tests and email with any questions if they aren't urgent. Quite nice.


 :thumbup:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is so good to be able to share our joys and sorrows, even if we may never meet in person.


Well said, Julie.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just jumping in here quickly before I go to sleep. Spent the day driving down the Dingle peninsula in Southern Ireland and the scenery was spectacular - helped a lot by the fact it was a beautiful day. We then got to the town of Dingle and went out in a boat to see Fungie who is a 40 year old bottle-nosed dolphin who has lived in Dingle bay since 1983. He loves to swim alongside the boats and canoes...and even alongside a man standing on a surfboard type thing....it was hard to tell who was playing with who!


Beautiful!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> Well said Joy. You are such a blessing to all of us.


Absolutely.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

pacer said:


> We got the drawing back from the framers so I thought I would share a few pictures with everyone before delivering it for the competition. I was even able to get a picture of the artist with his artwork. That is a moment to treasure with this artist. I am also going to share pictures of the baby sweater that I had to work quickly to finish last weekend.


Great sweater, and fantastic horse! Love the photos with Matthew.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thank you. Surgeon guarantees 100% no more leg pain after surgery, but only 75% guarantee on improvement in back pain. Sounds good to me! Any improvement will be gratefully accepted.


Keeping you in my prayers.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tomorrow will be having my Leila (14 yr old Lab/chow) put down. She is struggling breathing terribly; preferred vet out of town and won't be in until late tonight but she will call me when she does get in. Had hoped to have her come do a home euthanasia tonight but she won't be in until quite late. Have her on pain meds to keep her comfortable. Leila has been the epitome of unconditional love and will be missed. DH will go with me tomorrow morning. It will be our last gift of love to her.


Sending hugs.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, it's 11:45 and I have finally caught up again. I didn't comment much, but please know you are all in my thoughts and prayers.

Today was a beautiful sun shiney day. We got a few errands run after I got home from hair cut and shopping. While out, I got a phone call I did not want, but sort of have been expecting. DB called. Mom has pretty much quit eating, and drinks very little also. Sometimes they can get a small Boost drink into her, but not often. Hospice nurse says maybe a couple of months. When I saw her the other day, she knew I was her daughter, and told me she loves me. I told her, she is my mommy, and I love her, too. Made me happy. I just can't imagine what my DB is feeling. It is so hard on him and his family to take care of her, but it is what he wants to do, and DSIL is backing him 100%. 

Sonja, I am wrapping my arms around you and hugging you tight.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Mary, what a great sweater & such cute buttons! Matthews hose picture looks wonderful, good luck to him with the contest


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tomorrow will be having my Leila (14 yr old Lab/chow) put down. She is struggling breathing terribly; preferred vet out of town and won't be in until late tonight but she will call me when she does get in. Had hoped to have her come do a home euthanasia tonight but she won't be in until quite late. Have her on pain meds to keep her comfortable. Leila has been the epitome of unconditional love and will be missed. DH will go with me tomorrow morning. It will be our last gift of love to her.


So sorry you have to put your dog down, such a difficult thing to do but kinder for her.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry your mom is doing poorly.



tami_ohio said:


> Well, it's 11:45 and I have finally caught up again. I didn't comment much, but please know you are all in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Today was a beautiful sun shiney day. We got a few errands run after I got home from hair cut and shopping. While out, I got a phone call I did not want, but sort of have been expecting. DB called. Mom has pretty much quit eating, and drinks very little also. Sometimes they can get a small Boost drink into her, but not often. Hospice nurse says maybe a couple of months. When I saw her the other day, she knew I was her daughter, and told me she loves me. I told her, she is my mommy, and I love her, too. Made me happy. I just can't imagine what my DB is feeling. It is so hard on him and his family to take care of her, but it is what he wants to do, and DSIL is backing him 100%.
> 
> Sonja, I am wrapping my arms around you and hugging you tight.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorry your mom is doing poorly.


Sorry to hear your sad news Tammi


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've been absent for a couple of days- away one night because the house was too dusty so David told me I needed to stay at Maryanne's for the night. Then came home to no internet or lights (lights in some of the house just not my area so banished to the front) so wasn't around again last night. 
I sorted the internet out this morning (well I made a phone call and the guy on the other end of the phone did the sorting out!) and seems to be working now. 
And the electrician was already coming today so he has put the new lights into this room so now have good lighting in here.
Had the KP knitting group today- with a lovely birthday cake for me- enough left over to have with tea. Our builder (who is also a friend) is alone at the moment so he is staying for a BBQ when he finishes work and the cake will be a nice finish to an ordinary meal.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Margaret (Darowil)


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

pacer said:


> We got the drawing back from the framers so I thought I would share a few pictures with everyone before delivering it for the competition. I was even able to get a picture of the artist with his artwork. That is a moment to treasure with this artist. I am also going to share pictures of the baby sweater that I had to work quickly to finish last weekend.


Pretty little sweater Mary, love the little elephant buttons.
Matthew the picture looks amazing now it's framed, all the very best of luck in the competition.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tomorrow will be having my Leila (14 yr old Lab/chow) put down. She is struggling breathing terribly; preferred vet out of town and won't be in until late tonight but she will call me when she does get in. Had hoped to have her come do a home euthanasia tonight but she won't be in until quite late. Have her on pain meds to keep her comfortable. Leila has been the epitome of unconditional love and will be missed. DH will go with me tomorrow morning. It will be our last gift of love to her.


So sad for you, but know you are doing the kindest thing for her. Love and hugs to you.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Margaret (Darowil)


Happy Birthday Margaret. Hope you had (are having) a wonderful day.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Happy birthday Darowil. May your day be filled with many blessings.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Such a lovely drawing, Matthew and I am so glad to see a photo of the artist with his work, too! Thank you for sharing! Adorable sweater, too, Pacer


pacer said:


> We got the drawing back from the framers so I thought I would share a few pictures with everyone before delivering it for the competition. I was even able to get a picture of the artist with his artwork. That is a moment to treasure with this artist. I am also going to share pictures of the baby sweater that I had to work quickly to finish last weekend.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Hey, Melody, how are you and Gage? Getting settled into your place?


gagesmom said:


> Way to go Matthew 👍👍👍👍👍☝👍👍


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Gwen, I am sorry your dear Leila is doing so poorly. So hard to lose our furry family members. Hugs and prayers.


Gweniepooh said:


> Tomorrow will be having my Leila (14 yr old Lab/chow) put down. She is struggling breathing terribly; preferred vet out of town and won't be in until late tonight but she will call me when she does get in. Had hoped to have her come do a home euthanasia tonight but she won't be in until quite late. Have her on pain meds to keep her comfortable. Leila has been the epitome of unconditional love and will be missed. DH will go with me tomorrow morning. It will be our last gift of love to her.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Prayers for your dear mom and your family, Tami.


tami_ohio said:


> Well, it's 11:45 and I have finally caught up again. I didn't comment much, but please know you are all in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Today was a beautiful sun shiney day. We got a few errands run after I got home from hair cut and shopping. While out, I got a phone call I did not want, but sort of have been expecting. DB called. Mom has pretty much quit eating, and drinks very little also. Sometimes they can get a small Boost drink into her, but not often. Hospice nurse says maybe a couple of months. When I saw her the other day, she knew I was her daughter, and told me she loves me. I told her, she is my mommy, and I love her, too. Made me happy. I just can't imagine what my DB is feeling. It is so hard on him and his family to take care of her, but it is what he wants to do, and DSIL is backing him 100%.
> 
> Sonja, I am wrapping my arms around you and hugging you tight.


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

Happy Birthday from me, too, Margaret!


KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Margaret (Darowil)


----------



## oneapril (Feb 3, 2015)

It seems like it has been a tough week for our tea party members. Hugs and prayers for all in need.&#9825;


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Sorry to hear your sad news Tammi


It is so hard when things get to that stage- commiserations Tami, been there had that one.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

According to her avatar Margaret's (darowil's) birthday is actually the 17th, so we are a few days early!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

I heard from Marlark Marge today she has been having computer issues again- she asked me to say hello, if anyone would like her email feel free to PM me. She has not been keeping the best of health.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm hoping one of these years we will be able to meet . I can't believe the weather was so bad during my time in Ontario. I'm sure glad my family lives close together so I didn't have to travel far to see them.
> There is to be another eating in 3 yrs so maybe at that time if not before


Some of my church Bible study group had coffee Tuesday(for my birthday- I can't forget this one if I wanted to!) and had to take a photo of this serviette after the conversations this week. Great as it is to communicate with each other over the net how much nicer is it when we can get together and laugh out loud with others of us?


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Tami, I'm sorry to hear about your Mom. Your family is in my prayers at this difficult time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Mary, adorable so sweater. A treat to see Matthew's horse framed.
Gwen, very hard to give our fur babies that last gift. Glad DH will be with you.
Tami, so sorry to hear your mom is not doing well. Hugs.
Margaret, happy birthday. Hope renovations on home over soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yesterday we had two lots of devastating news
> My son got the phone call he was expecting and was told the chemo wasn't working he wants nothing to change we have to carry on as normal so even though it's going to be very hard as my heart. Is breaking that is what we are determined to do
> The second one was was that my BIL has died my niece is in pieces but the problem now is my nephew . He suffered brain damage due to lack of oxygen at birth and is a child in a mans body who still treats his sister as his little sister who in his eyes can't tell him what to do . it took him months to finally understand that his mum had died and that was with the help of his dad who he adored . Do not know what is going to happen this time


Sonya what terrible news- no wonder your poor heart is breaking. How is your DH taking it? It must be extremely hard for him as well.
Your poor niece trying to manage her brother.
What an awful day for you. And I'm getting annoyed at what I am dealing with- reminds me that in the bigger scheme of things I haven't got a lot to complain about. Praying for peace in the midst of your heartbreak.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's adorable! When Ryssa's groomed and clean, she looks pretty frilly like that.


Get her dyed as well next time and she will look just like the bootie :-D :-D :-D


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Prayers for your dear mom and your family, Tami.


From me too....


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Nicho, sorry to hear that you need surgery but if it will help you get over this pain, then you have to go for it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

pacer said:


> We got the drawing back from the framers so I thought I would share a few pictures with everyone before delivering it for the competition. I was even able to get a picture of the artist with his artwork. That is a moment to treasure with this artist. I am also going to share pictures of the baby sweater that I had to work quickly to finish last weekend.


Great drawing Matthew. Good luck in the competition. Your sweater is so pretty with the self-striping yarn and the cute elephant buttons.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just jumping in here quickly before I go to sleep. Spent the day driving down the Dingle peninsula in Southern Ireland and the scenery was spectacular - helped a lot by the fact it was a beautiful day. We then got to the town of Dingle and went out in a boat to see Fungie who is a 40 year old bottle-nosed dolphin who has lived in Dingle bay since 1983. He loves to swim alongside the boats and canoes...and even alongside a man standing on a surfboard type thing....it was hard to tell who was playing with who!


Beutiful spot. Aren't dolphins amazing things to watch?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tomorrow will be having my Leila (14 yr old Lab/chow) put down. She is struggling breathing terribly; preferred vet out of town and won't be in until late tonight but she will call me when she does get in. Had hoped to have her come do a home euthanasia tonight but she won't be in until quite late. Have her on pain meds to keep her comfortable. Leila has been the epitome of unconditional love and will be missed. DH will go with me tomorrow morning. It will be our last gift of love to her.


Oh Gwen, I know how distressing this is, having gone through it so many times. Hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Julie hearing about Bobs heart troubles reminds me we haven't heard anything about Alistair for a while- does this mean he is stable?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Tami, sorry that your mom is declining. It's hard to feel a parent slipping away.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Margaret (Darowil)


Happy Birthday from me too. Hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Sonja, so sorry to hear your news. There are no words, just know that there are plenty of gentle hugs coming your way and prayers for comfort and strength for you and your family.
> 
> To all those with health issues and family members with health issues, prayers and healing good wishes being sent to you as well.
> 
> ...


Glad you having less pain- and praying that surgery can be soon and effective.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> According to her avatar Margaret's (darowil's) birthday is actually the 17th, so we are a few days early!


Then, we get to wish her another happy birthday on the 17th. :lol:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nephew cannot live on his own , he lived with his mum my sister . My niece lost her husband a few years back when her children were young and moved in with my sister while she was moving house , but then my sister died , so niece stayed living in the house , her dad also moved in the house to help look after nephew . There was talk of nephew going into a care facility on the advice of his doctors but his dad refused . so not sure what will happen now


What a hard situation for them- sometimes the kindest thing in the long term is for parents to allow to their children to go into a care facility. Because then the situation arrises where they need to learn to adjust to a new life without the support of the parents. I understand though why the parents don't want to do that. 
We looked like facing the same situation with David's twin brother- but then he died unexpectedly before either of his parents. Maryanne happened to be staying with them at the time and she still remarks on how in the first hours Peggy was saying at least we don't need to worry about will happen to him when we aren't here now.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pacer said:


> We got the drawing back from the framers so I thought I would share a few pictures with everyone before delivering it for the competition. I was even able to get a picture of the artist with his artwork. That is a moment to treasure with this artist. I am also going to share pictures of the baby sweater that I had to work quickly to finish last weekend.


Well done Matthew its really good- the softer light of the non-flash really suits it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

nicho said:


> Thank you. Surgeon guarantees 100% no more leg pain after surgery, but only 75% guarantee on improvement in back pain. Sounds good to me! Any improvement will be gratefully accepted.


Well no leg pain would be a great start- even better if the back can settle too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Tomorrow will be having my Leila (14 yr old Lab/chow) put down. She is struggling breathing terribly; preferred vet out of town and won't be in until late tonight but she will call me when she does get in. Had hoped to have her come do a home euthanasia tonight but she won't be in until quite late. Have her on pain meds to keep her comfortable. Leila has been the epitome of unconditional love and will be missed. DH will go with me tomorrow morning. It will be our last gift of love to her.


How hard to decide this for her- but you can give her a lovely evening with you both.
One of the hard things about pets- Maryanne was saying this yesterday as one of her new finches died overnight. She hadn't looked well the day before.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday!


Still a few days to go- despite a present from one group a cake from another today and a cake coming Saturday for another one. All of them are only because it is a noughtie birthday- may have got a card from one.

Edit- Julie is right Sunday my time. But htis way I get the birthday wishes ahead of time instead of after whihc usually happens as my day is almost over by the time many of you catch up. And will be at my brothers for some of Saturday and Sunday with almost all my siblings staying overnight.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, it's 11:45 and I have finally caught up again. I didn't comment much, but please know you are all in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Today was a beautiful sun shiney day. We got a few errands run after I got home from hair cut and shopping. While out, I got a phone call I did not want, but sort of have been expecting. DB called. Mom has pretty much quit eating, and drinks very little also. Sometimes they can get a small Boost drink into her, but not often. Hospice nurse says maybe a couple of months. When I saw her the other day, she knew I was her daughter, and told me she loves me. I told her, she is my mommy, and I love her, too. Made me happy. I just can't imagine what my DB is feeling. It is so hard on him and his family to take care of her, but it is what he wants to do, and DSIL is backing him 100%.
> 
> Sonja, I am wrapping my arms around you and hugging you tight.


Never an easy time Tami watching someone you love disappear almost in front of you. And as you say so much harder for your DB.

Talking of caring for mothers does anyone hear from Jynx? Last I heard one of her brothers was meant to be taking over her care.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Jump on a plane, one of us will pick you up!


If Bonnie agrees to jumping onto a plane, we you could arrange to catch her as she rolls off the wing just east of Cleveland International.

Otherwise, we could pick her up there at a proper gate on her arrival on that Friday.

Ohio Joy


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And now I have caught up- on one of the more depressing reads here as so many of our dear friends are suffering. Prayers and hugs for you all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Still a few days to go- despite a present from one group a cake from another today and a cake coming Saturday for another one. All of them are only because it is a noughtie birthday- may have got a card from one.
> 
> Edit- Julie is right Sunday my time. But htis way I get the birthday wishes ahead of time instead of after whihc usually happens as my day is almost over by the time many of you catch up. And will be at my brothers for some of Saturday and Sunday with almost all my siblings staying overnight.


Hope you have a great birthday with your family


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> If Bonnie agrees to jumping onto a plane, we you could arrange to catch her as she rolls off the wing just east of Cleveland International.
> 
> Otherwise, we could pick her up there at a proper gate on her arrival on that Friday.
> 
> Ohio Joy


I would definitely love to come but can't this summer, we are having a family reunion the weekend before & DH has made plans to do some camping with family after. :-( Maybe next year?


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday Margaret! So glad you are here and wishing you many more happy days!


darowil said:


> I've been absent for a couple of days- away one night because the house was too dusty so David told me I needed to stay at Maryanne's for the night. Then came home to no internet or lights (lights in some of the house just not my area so banished to the front) so wasn't around again last night.
> I sorted the internet out this morning (well I made a phone call and the guy on the other end of the phone did the sorting out!) and seems to be working now.
> And the electrician was already coming today so he has put the new lights into this room so now have good lighting in here.
> Had the KP knitting group today- with a lovely birthday cake for me- enough left over to have with tea. Our builder (who is also a friend) is alone at the moment so he is staying for a BBQ when he finishes work and the cake will be a nice finish to an ordinary meal.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Back from the vet's and saying goodbye to Leila. It was very peaceful for her.
Vet technician will be making a paw print cast of her paw for us before she is cremated and her ashes will be sprinkled around the lake at the head vet's home. 

Talked with DB and SIL this morning. Saw the surgeon and they have now said DB will have to have 5 by-pass procedures along with the valve replacement and have moved up the surgery to this next Monday. DB said he was scared and when I told him all you folks had him lifted in prayer he said to tell everyone thank you so much. 

Tami I am so sorry to hear of your mom's decline. Prayers for you and your entire family. Special prayers for your DB and DSIL that are caring for her with the assistance of hospice. 

On to things on a brighter note I will have the 2 girls here Saturday to help me organize/clean the craft room. I had postponed it a week so I will be able to lift things. (I go off physical restrictions from cataract surgery after today!)
Speaking of crafts....remember the beautiful yarn that went missing awhile back? Guess what I found on the back steps yesterday! Yep, the missing yarn as I had suspected had been carried outside by good old Sydney. It has some pecan tree pollen thingys in it now but is still looped and tied as it came from the LYS it was purchased at. Not terribly tangled either. I'm going to soak it in some eucalan tied up and hang it to dry. Then will straighten it out and wind it up. I knew it had't been thrown away and the colors still look good. Yea!

Okay, I'm going to go get busy with either knitting or straighten....also need to clean out/purge the refrigerator today. Sending prayers to everyone; special prayers for those with specific needs. TTYL


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

nicho said:


> Sonja, so sorry to hear your news. There are no words, just know that there are plenty of gentle hugs coming your way and prayers for comfort and strength for you and your family.
> 
> To all those with health issues and family members with health issues, prayers and healing good wishes being sent to you as well.
> 
> ...


I'm so glad that the pain has eased up, hopefully they'll get you into surgery soon so you can get well and quickly recovered before your travels, but mainly so that you will be pain free sooner. 
If it's anything like Marla's back surgery, she went in in the morning and was out and heading home 4 or so hours later. 
Is your DD still in Hawaii and how is she enjoying it?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Just jumping in here quickly before I go to sleep. Spent the day driving down the Dingle peninsula in Southern Ireland and the scenery was spectacular - helped a lot by the fact it was a beautiful day. We then got to the town of Dingle and went out in a boat to see Fungie who is a 40 year old bottle-nosed dolphin who has lived in Dingle bay since 1983. He loves to swim alongside the boats and canoes...and even alongside a man standing on a surfboard type thing....it was hard to tell who was playing with who!


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from SIL and they were not able to put in a stint for my DB. He is going to have to have 1 valve replaced and quadruple bi-pass. They doctor said it was not a emergency situation in such that it had to be done in the next couple of days but will be scheduled in the next couple of weeks as soon as the surgeon he will be using can see him and schedule him. Bob will go home in a few hours time tonight. All I can can say is he will have to make some lifestyle and attitude changes for sure. Thank you all for your prayers and you know I will ask again prior to his surgery. Oh, and to answer Pacer's question yes, this is my brother that plays Santa. (Only brother I have)
> 
> Kate your pictures of the dolphin and scenery in Ireland are fabulous. What a wonderful trip you are having. Julie I also loved the photos you posted. I agree that the beautiful pictures are very uplifting; something all of us can appreciate.


Too bad that the stints aren't going to do the job, hopefully he'll accept the changes he needs to make, and the valve and bypass will do the job, my dad had a valve and I think it was 8 bypass.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Julie hearing about Bobs heart troubles reminds me we haven't heard anything about Alistair for a while- does this mean he is stable?


Been up and down, although he's largely avoided hospital this year. The problem is getting his blood pressure anywhere near normal. The hospital specialist has brought in a Private Specialist, who know has the last say. But through it all he remains remarkably up-beat. Thanks for asking, Margaret.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Still a few days to go- despite a present from one group a cake from another today and a cake coming Saturday for another one. All of them are only because it is a noughtie birthday- may have got a card from one.
> 
> Edit- Julie is right Sunday my time. But htis way I get the birthday wishes ahead of time instead of after whihc usually happens as my day is almost over by the time many of you catch up. And will be at my brothers for some of Saturday and Sunday with almost all my siblings staying overnight.


 :thumbup:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Windy, 60mph. Need to straighten house and pack. We are visiting DD, DSIL and DGS in San Diego for the weekend. Finished 2nd hat for charity.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

So much sad news on here just now. My thoughts and best wishes are with all who need them right now. {{{hugs}}}
We spent the last 2 days in Killarney and today we have moved on to Kinsale. It looks a really nice place and although it's cold, the sun is shining! Yesterday it rained all day, so just being dry is a bonus! You can see from yesterday's photo that the weather was awful. It's of the Ladies' View in Killarney, called after some of Queen Victoria's ladies-in-waiting who had admired the view. We also visited Muckross House (muck=wild boar and ross=peninsula, so the peninsula of the wild boar....see, I was listening to the tour guide!) which was very interesting and on a day like yesterday...indoors!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> I agree that you're doing the humane thing...tough duty, though. Hugs.


Rookie is right. Not easy for you Gwen, but you know it's the kindest thing to do for her.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> Matthew and I picked up the note cards of the horse drawing today. They turned out wonderful. We came home for a few minutes and then met a friend for lunch. I came home and found my DH washing the dirty dishes even though he has pain at the incision site. Can you tell that I will have my hands full making him behave himself? He hasn't washed dishes in a long time so you can imagine my surprise. It will be nice to have him help with some simple chores later, but right now I would prefer that he rest and let the healing take place.
> 
> Thanks to everyone who has kept in him thoughts and prayers. It has been greatly appreciated. I was so exhausted last night since I hadn't slept much the previous two nights. It is a good thing that I took today off from work.
> 
> Matthew was going to meet with the lady regarding doing some art for a book, but the lady had a tooth break and needs to get to the dentist today. We have rescheduled for Saturday of this coming weekend.


Sounds like you are definitely going to have your hands full with DH, lol you may need to glue his feet down. I'm glad though, that even with pain, he's feeling well enough to be doing things. 
I hope that you got caught up on your missing sleep.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh Sonja, I'm so sorry, there are no words, Ohio Joy said it best I think. Keeping you all in prayers and hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm working my way backwards in increments, I think I'm down to 10 or so pages to getting caught up. 
Well I finished the last episode of Poirot last night at about midnight, I've been going through the whole series, once I got started I didn't want to stop, that's why I haven't been on much, now what to watch next. lol
David got home a bit ago, got to see his kayak and is now planning everything he want's to add to it, like rod holders when fishing. lol Well, it started out inexpensive, we'll see what it adds up to when he's finished. 
Okay, now that I've written a short story, I'll get back to getting caught up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back from the vet's and saying goodbye to Leila. It was very peaceful for her.
> Vet technician will be making a paw print cast of her paw for us before she is cremated and her ashes will be sprinkled around the lake at the head vet's home.
> 
> Talked with DB and SIL this morning. Saw the surgeon and they have now said DB will have to have 5 by-pass procedures along with the valve replacement and have moved up the surgery to this next Monday. DB said he was scared and when I told him all you folks had him lifted in prayer he said to tell everyone thank you so much.
> ...


 Sorry to hear about Leila Gwen but glad she went peacefully . Hoping all goes well for your brother on Monday


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

oneapril said:


> Happy Birthday from me, too, Margaret!


And from me, though I fear I'm too late?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> And from me, though I fear I'm too late?


Not at all, she actually is the 17th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, it's 11:45 and I have finally caught up again. I didn't comment much, but please know you are all in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Today was a beautiful sun shiney day. We got a few errands run after I got home from hair cut and shopping. While out, I got a phone call I did not want, but sort of have been expecting. DB called. Mom has pretty much quit eating, and drinks very little also. Sometimes they can get a small Boost drink into her, but not often. Hospice nurse says maybe a couple of months. When I saw her the other day, she knew I was her daughter, and told me she loves me. I told her, she is my mommy, and I love her, too. Made me happy. I just can't imagine what my DB is feeling. It is so hard on him and his family to take care of her, but it is what he wants to do, and DSIL is backing him 100%.
> 
> Sonja, I am wrapping my arms around you and hugging you tight.


Tami, its a tough time for you too. It's so upsetting to see your mom slowly letting go. Mine went over ten years ago 6weeks after a serious stroke, but initially was able to hear and speak with us. Your DB and DSIL are marvellous, you obviously appreciate them. Massive hugs for all of you.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Pacer, love the cardi with elephant buttons. The colours look great. And Matthews framed drawing deserves serious praise. 

Nicho, the surgery sounds worthwhile if a little scary. I hope it will improve the back as well as leg. The surgeons really do work wonders these days.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> And now I have caught up- on one of the more depressing reads here as so many of our dear friends are suffering. Prayers and hugs for you all.


So true, Margaret. It certainly puts my 'problems' in proportion! I'm adding to the hugs and prayers.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Gwen, you seem to have a German Shepherd with crafting tendencies! Your vet sounds rather special, are you able to visit the spot where the ashes will be scattered? We have a lovely old gentleman in Alderney who would bury your pet in one of his fields, mainly cats dogs rabbits etc, but I know of at least one donkey buried there too. He is now too infirm to do this but will allow you to bury your own pet. One of our previous cats is there. 
Sending your brother reassuring vibes; it must be a scary prospect, but we are all there for him.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

pacer said:


> Well said Joy. You are such a blessing to all of us.


Totally agree with Joy. Sonja you are in all our hearts.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not at all, she actually is the 17th!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks, Julie. I'm reading backwards and have just read your post to that effect. 
I'm off to the dentist first thing in the morning to do the prep work for replacing the (false) tooth I lost a month ago, but then have to get straight to the airport as I'm off to England to stay with my DD for a few days whilst she's revising. She, her boyfriend and DH are competing in a Sportif (bicycle) around Newmarket at the weekend so I'll spend Saturday alone with her two kitties. I'm intending to make her some curtains if she can borrow a sewing machine. Otherwise I will measure up then make them when I return home. DH will also travel back to DD's on Sunday so I will get to see him! (Did I say he had just started full time work in England again? This means we only meet up at weekends, but I'm used to this as that was what happened when we first moved to Alderney in 1998) must get packing now, so cheerio for the time being.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks, Julie. I'm reading backwards and have just read your post to that effect.
> I'm off to the dentist first thing in the morning to do the prep work for replacing the (false) tooth I lost a month ago, but then have to get straight to the airport as I'm off to England to stay with my DD for a few days whilst she's revising. She, her boyfriend and DH are competing in a Sportif (bicycle) around Newmarket at the weekend so I'll spend Saturday alone with her two kitties. I'm intending to make her some curtains if she can borrow a sewing machine. Otherwise I will measure up then make them when I return home. DH will also travel back to DD's on Sunday so I will get to see him! (Did I say he had just started full time work in England again? This means we only meet up at weekends, but I'm used to this as that was what happened when we first moved to Alderney in 1998) must get packing now, so cheerio for the time being.


I am not sure I would like to be a weekend wife! But if needs must I guess one has to. Have a lovely visit I hope. Even if it is only with the kittens for company! Hope the dentist does the job well.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

darowil said:


> Still a few days to go- despite a present from one group a cake from another today and a cake coming Saturday for another one. All of them are only because it is a noughtie birthday- may have got a card from one.
> 
> Edit- Julie is right Sunday my time. But htis way I get the birthday wishes ahead of time instead of after whihc usually happens as my day is almost over by the time many of you catch up. And will be at my brothers for some of Saturday and Sunday with almost all my siblings staying overnight.


Make the birthday celebrations go on for as many days as you can! :wink: :wink:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

angelam said:


> Make the birthday celebrations go on for as many days as you can! :wink: :wink:


It is her 60th I think! So quite significant.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Thursday 14 April '16

today is Look Up At The Sky Day. How often do you look upwards? Look Up at the Sky Day encourages you to stop for a moment, and to appreciate the beautiful blue sky, fluffy clouds and elegant, soaring birds Thats on the assumption that its not grey, raining, cloudy, foggy, or that youre indoors

today is Dolpnin Day. This holiday is celebrated throughout the world and in the grand scheme of things, Dolphin Day is perhaps one of the most well-known unofficial holidays of the world. Having gained steam in the 1990s and continuing into the present day, this holiday focuses on the worldwide plight of the dolphins. Considering how similar dolphins appear to be to ourselves, we may even call Dolphin Day one of the more human holidays that are celebrated.

Gatherings and awareness meetings take place in major cities across the globe. Some of largest venues include San Francisco, New York City and Tokyo. Traditionally, Dolphin Day places a particular emphasis on curtailing Japanese dolphin hunts, as these have received much publicity during the last decade. Each year, this worldwide event continues to gain a growing number of supporters. Hopefully, the near future will see a complete ban of dolphin hunting and while this holiday may no longer be needed, it will indeed be a happy ending for both the dolphins and their human advocates!

today is That Sucks Day. Historically, a lot of bad things happen on That Sucks Day, not least of which is that its income tax pay day (this is also the day the Titanic sank and Abraham Lincoln died).

What was the name of the play that President Lincoln was watching when he was shot and mortally wounded?

Our American Cousin
A Bitter Fate
Uncle Tom's Cabin
The Heart of Maryland

Queen Elizabeth II was a driver & mechanic in the army during WWII.

April 14
1977 - Sarah Michelle Gellar
1968 - Anthony Michael Hall 
1941 - Pete Rose

April 14, 1865
President Lincoln was shot and mortally wounded by John Wilkes Booth. He died the next day.

Answer: On this day in 1865, President Lincoln was shot and mortally wounded by John Wilkes Booth while attending the comedy "Our American Cousin" at Ford's Theater in Washington, D.C. Our American Cousin is a play in three acts by Tom Taylor. The play is a farcical comedy whose plot is based on the introduction of an awkward, boorish American to his aristocratic English relatives. Halfway through Act III, Scene 2, John Wilkes Booth, an actor at Ford's Theatre but who was not in the cast of Our American Cousin, shot President Abraham Lincoln. He died early the next morning.

4 Trivia Questions about the Assassination of Abraham Lincoln

April 14, 2016

Shortly after 10:15 on the night of April 14, 1865, President Abraham Lincoln was shot and mortally wounded by John Wilkes Booth. On the anniversary of his assassination, honor Lincoln's memory by trying your luck with our trivia questions to see how much you know about the final days of America's 16th president.

What Was Booth's Original Plan for Lincoln?

This colossal marble statue of Lincoln dominates the interior hall of the Lincoln Memorial in Washington, D.C. Booth, a native of Maryland, was a Confederate sympathizer. However, despite his support for the Confederacy, the actor remained in the North throughout most of the Civil War, possibly because acting work was more abundant in the North at the time. As the tide turned against the South in late 1864 and early 1865, Booth and a handful of other Confederate sympathizers hatched a plan to kidnap President Lincoln and transport him to the Confederate seat of power in Richmond, Virginia, just over 100 miles south of the nation's capital. It was hoped that the president could then be exchanged for some of the Confederate prisoners held in northern jails. However, on the day of the planned kidnapping, March 20, 1865, Lincoln failed to show up at the location where Booth and his co-conspirators lay in wait.

How Did the Fall of Richmond Alter Booth's Plans?

Lincoln, his wife, and the rest of the presidential party were seated in this private box at Ford's Theater when Booth shot and mortally wounded the president. Less than two weeks after the plan to kidnap Lincoln fell through, Richmond and the nearby city of Petersburg fell to Union forces led by General Ulysses S. Grant. Booth and his fellow conspirators learned that Lincoln was scheduled to take in a performance of "Our American Cousin" at Ford's Theater on April 14, 1865. Hoping to throw the federal government into disarray, the conspirators decided on a bold new plan to simultaneously assassinate the president, Vice President Andrew Johnson, and Secretary of State William Seward. While Booth was successful in his assassination attempt on Lincoln, the other elements of the plan were far less successful. Co-conspirators Lewis Powell and David Herold managed only to wound Seward, and George Atzerodt, assigned to kill Johnson, chickened out and fled the capital.

Why Was Lincoln's Private Box Unguarded?

John Frederick Parker, a Washington, D.C., policeman, was assigned to stand guard at the door to the theater box occupied by Lincoln and his party. Not long after the play got under way, Parker abandoned his post for a seat in the first gallery from which vantage point he could actually see the play. When intermission time rolled around, Parker went even farther afield, joining the coachman and footman for Lincoln's carriage in a trip next door to the Star Saloon for some liquid refreshment. With Lincoln's box no longer guarded, Booth had no trouble gaining access to his target.

When Did Lincoln Succumb to His Wound?

Booth shot Lincoln in the head at point-blank range. The bullet entered the back of the president's head behind his left ear, fractured his skull, and tore through the left side of his brain before coming to rest just above his right eye. Lincoln immediately lost consciousness. Charles Leale, a young Army surgeon in attendance at the theater that night, rushed to Lincoln's box to see if he could be of any help. Although he did what he could to make the president comfortable and ease his breathing, Leale recognized that the wound was mortal. Lincoln was carried to a bed in a home across the street from the theater. At 7:22 on the morning of April 15, 1865, he died.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How I would love to tour Ireland; your photos are wonderful! Keep them coming and have a wonderful trip.


KateB said:


> So much sad news on here just now. My thoughts and best wishes are with all who need them right now. {{{hugs}}}
> We spent the last 2 days in Killarney and today we have moved on to Kinsale. It looks a really nice place and although it's cold, the sun is shining! Yesterday it rained all day, so just being dry is a bonus! You can see from yesterday's photo that the weather was awful. It's of the Ladies' View in Killarney, called after some of Queen Victoria's ladies-in-waiting who had admired the view. We also visited Muckross House (muck=wild boar and ross=peninsula, so the peninsula of the wild boar....see, I was listening to the tour guide!) which was very interesting and on a day like yesterday...indoors!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I don't know if visiting the lake is allowed but to be honest I wouldn't. To some I probably sound cold but i don't even visit my parents' graves except to take my brother there since he does want to visit the graves. I'm not cold and uncaring I just know they aren't really there but in heaven and I "talk" to them in prayer all the time. I just don't feel the need to go to the cemetary.

We have buried several of our pets on our property. How kind of the gentleman in Alderney to allow people a final resting place for their pets. Our vet(s) are wonderful.



TNS said:


> Gwen, you seem to have a German Shepherd with crafting tendencies! Your vet sounds rather special, are you able to visit the spot where the ashes will be scattered? We have a lovely old gentleman in Alderney who would bury your pet in one of his fields, mainly cats dogs rabbits etc, but I know of at least one donkey buried there too. He is now too infirm to do this but will allow you to bury your own pet. One of our previous cats is there.
> Sending your brother reassuring vibes; it must be a scary prospect, but we are all there for him.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thursday and i am not sure where the week has gone. i have been in a fog most of the week. not sure if it is the barametric pressure or what but my sinuses have been hammering all week - thank goodness for motrin and my pillow. things must be blooming or something. 

it is to be in the mid70's for the weekend - maybe that will settle things down. we have had lovely days this week - cool but sunny and bright. i have enjoyed the sun.

baseball practice continues - think the first game is coming up later in the month. yeah. --- sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is good news poledra - sending bub tons of healing energy to help get him back in the pink real quick. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Bub's procedure was very smooth and he came through with flying colors--they have come a long way with those stents and clearing arteries, so here's hoping Bob comes out smiling and makes a speedy recovery. He may well feel better than he has in a while (I have heard several people say that after having stents put in).
> 
> Lovely pictures, all.
> 
> I'd love to meet Fungie, too!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending bob tons of healing energy to start the healing - hope the next couple of weeks pass quickly and this is taken care lf easily. here's hoping he embraces a new lifestyle quickly. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Just heard from SIL and they were not able to put in a stint for my DB. He is going to have to have 1 valve replaced and quadruple bi-pass. They doctor said it was not a emergency situation in such that it had to be done in the next couple of days but will be scheduled in the next couple of weeks as soon as the surgeon he will be using can see him and schedule him. Bob will go home in a few hours time tonight. All I can can say is he will have to make some lifestyle and attitude changes for sure. Thank you all for your prayers and you know I will ask again prior to his surgery. Oh, and to answer Pacer's question yes, this is my brother that plays Santa. (Only brother I have)
> 
> Kate your pictures of the dolphin and scenery in Ireland are fabulous. What a wonderful trip you are having. Julie I also loved the photos you posted. I agree that the beautiful pictures are very uplifting; something all of us can appreciate.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy to jump start the healing and get you back in the pink as soon as the surgery is done. so glad it is sooner than later and hopefully this will do the trick. what are next year's travel plans? --- sam



nicho said:


> Sonja, so sorry to hear your news. There are no words, just know that there are plenty of gentle hugs coming your way and prayers for comfort and strength for you and your family.
> 
> To all those with health issues and family members with health issues, prayers and healing good wishes being sent to you as well.
> 
> ...


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Darawil, I'm supportive of getting as much celebrating out of birthdays as possible! Hope it's all fun and that the day itself is especially good.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

great looking sweater mary - i love working with self striping yarn. mathew - the drawing is beautiful - the matting is perfect. the judges can't help but love it. --- sam



pacer said:


> We got the drawing back from the framers so I thought I would share a few pictures with everyone before delivering it for the competition. I was even able to get a picture of the artist with his artwork. That is a moment to treasure with this artist. I am also going to share pictures of the baby sweater that I had to work quickly to finish last weekend.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How I would love to tour Ireland; your photos are wonderful! Keep them coming and have a wonderful trip.


I hope you can, Gwenn. Jack and I spent two weeks there and we loved it!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, I'm with you. My parents, and sister are buried in Chinchilla, PA. I will probably never get there again. But I do talk to them.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gwen, I haven't been back to my husband's grave since I put him in it, and I doubt I'll ever go. He's not there, after all. I've not ever visited my grandparents' graves, either, though I would like to see the old family cemetery back home--no one I ever knew is buried there that I know of (my GP are elsewhere), but the history would be interesting.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Been up and down, although he's largely avoided hospital this year. The problem is getting his blood pressure anywhere near normal. The hospital specialist has brought in a Private Specialist, who know has the last say. But through it all he remains remarkably up-beat. Thanks for asking, Margaret.


Considering how sick he was for a while there and with the ongoing issues he has sounds like he is doing well which is a relief for all.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> So much sad news on here just now. My thoughts and best wishes are with all who need them right now. {{{hugs}}}
> We spent the last 2 days in Killarney and today we have moved on to Kinsale. It looks a really nice place and although it's cold, the sun is shining! Yesterday it rained all day, so just being dry is a bonus! You can see from yesterday's photo that the weather was awful. It's of the Ladies' View in Killarney, called after some of Queen Victoria's ladies-in-waiting who had admired the view. We also visited Muckross House (muck=wild boar and ross=peninsula, so the peninsula of the wild boar....see, I was listening to the tour guide!) which was very interesting and on a day like yesterday...indoors!


The horrid weather makes for a lovely photo though!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I heard from Marlark Marge today she has been having computer issues again- she asked me to say hello, if anyone would like her email feel free to PM me. She has not been keeping the best of health.


Can you PM me with it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks, Julie. I'm reading backwards and have just read your post to that effect.
> I'm off to the dentist first thing in the morning to do the prep work for replacing the (false) tooth I lost a month ago, but then have to get straight to the airport as I'm off to England to stay with my DD for a few days whilst she's revising. She, her boyfriend and DH are competing in a Sportif (bicycle) around Newmarket at the weekend so I'll spend Saturday alone with her two kitties. I'm intending to make her some curtains if she can borrow a sewing machine. Otherwise I will measure up then make them when I return home. DH will also travel back to DD's on Sunday so I will get to see him! (Did I say he had just started full time work in England again? This means we only meet up at weekends, but I'm used to this as that was what happened when we first moved to Alderney in 1998) must get packing now, so cheerio for the time being.


Enjoy your family time. You must appreciate it even more with DH away so much. Or do you like being alone?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

What a day and tomorrow will be the same way. I feel like a weekend wife --- only the reverse in that I'm not very "present" during the week with the consulting work on top of the chores. Looking forward to this being changed -- I'm hoping in he next six weeks.

Love and happy birthday to you Margaret - Hope you continue to celebrate throughout the month.

Gwen - hugs, but you've done the right thing.

Tami - so sad to hear of your Mom's health declining...sending hugs.

Sonja - continuing prayers and hugs. Prayers also for you niece who has so much on her shoulders.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

The only reason I visit graves is when someone else wants to go. Other wise I would never go because as others have said they aren't there.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cathy what is happening for Serena's birthday? It doesn't seem long since Sarah was so sick having her and now she's about to turn 2


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i have tears in my eyes gwen - i'm so sorry - such a beautiful l lab - such a hard thing to do. tons of soothing healing energy zooming to you and brantley. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Tomorrow will be having my Leila (14 yr old Lab/chow) put down. She is struggling breathing terribly; preferred vet out of town and won't be in until late tonight but she will call me when she does get in. Had hoped to have her come do a home euthanasia tonight but she won't be in until quite late. Have her on pain meds to keep her comfortable. Leila has been the epitome of unconditional love and will be missed. DH will go with me tomorrow morning. It will be our last gift of love to her.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Kind thoughts and prayers for comfort Gwen, and hoping you know how wonderful a "mother" you were to dear Leila. She will thank you in person in the next life. 
Prayers for all in sorrow and suffering. I am hoping that the back surgery will be a miracle for you as it is for most of those having back surgery in our surgery center. 
Rainy off and on all day with thick clouds over the mountains. Front crab apple is beautifully pink against the dark sky.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm sorry to hear that tami - some tough days ahead. thank goodness db's wife is with him in taking care of his mother. what a wonderful thing for him to do. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Well, it's 11:45 and I have finally caught up again. I didn't comment much, but please know you are all in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Today was a beautiful sun shiney day. We got a few errands run after I got home from hair cut and shopping. While out, I got a phone call I did not want, but sort of have been expecting. DB called. Mom has pretty much quit eating, and drinks very little also. Sometimes they can get a small Boost drink into her, but not often. Hospice nurse says maybe a couple of months. When I saw her the other day, she knew I was her daughter, and told me she loves me. I told her, she is my mommy, and I love her, too. Made me happy. I just can't imagine what my DB is feeling. It is so hard on him and his family to take care of her, but it is what he wants to do, and DSIL is backing him 100%.
> 
> Sonja, I am wrapping my arms around you and hugging you tight.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday darowil - did you blow out all the candles the first time? --- sam



darowil said:


> I've been absent for a couple of days- away one night because the house was too dusty so David told me I needed to stay at Maryanne's for the night. Then came home to no internet or lights (lights in some of the house just not my area so banished to the front) so wasn't around again last night.
> I sorted the internet out this morning (well I made a phone call and the guy on the other end of the phone did the sorting out!) and seems to be working now.
> And the electrician was already coming today so he has put the new lights into this room so now have good lighting in here.
> Had the KP knitting group today- with a lovely birthday cake for me- enough left over to have with tea. Our builder (who is also a friend) is alone at the moment so he is staying for a BBQ when he finishes work and the cake will be a nice finish to an ordinary meal.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so glad that leila went peacefully. so hard to say goodbye. i think that is a bit more than bob was looking at - wow - i'm glad the surgery is monday - less time for him to worry about it. tons of healing energy surrounding him now and through recovery. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Back from the vet's and saying goodbye to Leila. It was very peaceful for her.
> Vet technician will be making a paw print cast of her paw for us before she is cremated and her ashes will be sprinkled around the lake at the head vet's home.
> 
> Talked with DB and SIL this morning. Saw the surgeon and they have now said DB will have to have 5 by-pass procedures along with the valve replacement and have moved up the surgery to this next Monday. DB said he was scared and when I told him all you folks had him lifted in prayer he said to tell everyone thank you so much.
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> The only reason I visit graves is when someone else wants to go. Other wise I would never go because as others have said they aren't there.


I do visit my parents, in-laws & grandparents graves each spring to clean things up as the graveyard isn't very well maintained


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it this where the blarney stone is - did i spell that right? --- sam



KateB said:


> So much sad news on here just now. My thoughts and best wishes are with all who need them right now. {{{hugs}}}
> We spent the last 2 days in Killarney and today we have moved on to Kinsale. It looks a really nice place and although it's cold, the sun is shining! Yesterday it rained all day, so just being dry is a bonus! You can see from yesterday's photo that the weather was awful. It's of the Ladies' View in Killarney, called after some of Queen Victoria's ladies-in-waiting who had admired the view. We also visited Muckross House (muck=wild boar and ross=peninsula, so the peninsula of the wild boar....see, I was listening to the tour guide!) which was very interesting and on a day like yesterday...indoors!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

did you say 'hoping in the next six weeks' a month or so ago? hope you can soon enjoy your retirement again. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> What a day and tomorrow will be the same way. I feel like a weekend wife --- only the reverse in that I'm not very "present" during the week with the consulting work on top of the chores. Looking forward to this being changed -- I'm hoping in he next six weeks.
> 
> Love and happy birthday to you Margaret - Hope you continue to celebrate throughout the month.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thewren said:


> it this where the blarney stone is - did i spell that right? --- sam


it is at blarney castle in cork. looks a bit difficult to kiss. but you get the gift of eloquence if you do. we definitely need a picture if you go kate. --- sam


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday Darowil. Whichever day it is!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I have been reading along as I can. I am glad to see that Sydney was sharing Gwen's love for yarn with her. I wonder what walnut stain mixed into that skein will look like. I can't wait to see the new colors Sydney introduced to the yarn.

Sonja...My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your niece's family during this difficult time. 

I have been super busy if that would come as a surprise to any of you. I helped with a huge baby shower (over 50 people attended it),took DH for his surgery, picked up Matthew's cards that were made from the drawing, took the drawing to the store to get framed, picked up the drawing, delivered the drawing to the competition coordinators, went shopping for the next shower this weekend (bridal) so that I can make a fruit tray and a vegetable tray and I have to work Saturday from 4 AM-3 PM (two different jobs) and then take Matthew to meet some people interested in talking to an artist for illustrations for a book and something else, then we will go to the church to cut the fruits and vegetables. That is my week in a nutshell. I did go to work Wednesday and the rest of the week along with all of this busyness.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, I'm glad they scheduled Bobs surgery quickly, less time for him to worry.

Sam, hope you get feeling better soon, sinus trouble is so painful. 

I've spent quite a bit of time working on my latest quilt today, want to get things finished up before outside work begins.
Tomorrow we are off to Saskatoon, I have a nuclear medicine scan of my thyroid. I'm not sure why as I was told the ultrasound was OK. Have to be up at 5am oh joy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Considering how sick he was for a while there and with the ongoing issues he has sounds like he is doing well which is a relief for all.


A lot is learning to listen to his body, And being very strict as to taking the drugs.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> Can you PM me with it?


Done!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is at blarney castle in cork. looks a bit difficult to kiss. but you get the gift of eloquence if you do. we definitely need a picture if you go kate. --- sam


My Mum had kissed it- I gather it is quite a physical feat actually to be in the right place.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Pacer, maybe, you should change your name to Racer!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, maybe, you should change your name to Racer!


That could be dangerous. We saw three accidents today while delivering the drawing. I drove the speed limit when possible. Many times we were going less than 20 MPh on the highway.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

thewren said:


> did you say 'hoping in the next six weeks' a month or so ago? hope you can soon enjoy your retirement again. --- sam


Probably --- they're dragging out the assignment that's for sure.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Done!


Thanks very much! Got it.


----------



## Spider (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> My Mum had kissed it- I gather it is quite a physical feat actually to be in the right place.


I was there and kissed it and I don't know if anything has been different or not.
Gwen so sorry about the loss of your wonderful pet. I was like Sam and had tears in my eyes. It is so very hard to do. 
happy birthday early Margaret.
Life sure can be hard sometimes.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

they know a good thing when they see it - they just don't want you do get away. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> Probably --- they're dragging out the assignment that's for sure.


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

darowil said:


> Enjoy your family time. You must appreciate it even more with DH away so much. Or do you like being alone?


Thanks, Margaret, I will! This 'new' job is just DH going full time on the job he was doing part time for the past 15 months.He was away 2/3 days a week and worked from home the rest of the week. I do miss him but don't feel lonely, so try to look on it as the opportunity to be a bit more selfish - eat when I feel like it, not have to consider how to fit in with someone else's schedule etc. When we were in a similar position before my DD was home, and for 4 years we hosted other Alderney children who were at school in Guernsey, so I had to fit into the school schedule and couldn't always get to evening events due to child care responsibilities. Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed this!
Now DH and I plan using free weekends in England to try to visit old friends and to visit DD more frequently rather than rely on her getting home to see us. But first we need to get his home over there sorted out - get the store cupboard organised, freezer full and probably redecorate. Curtains are needed there as well as at DD's so I think I may be making these.
Sorry this has evolved into a book! It's v.early morning and I'm about to get up ready for dentist and airport in a few hours time.


----------



## marlarkmarge (Jan 18, 2016)

They usually come in packs.Marlark


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

TNS said:


> Thanks, Margaret, I will! This 'new' job is just DH going full time on the job he was doing part time for the past 15 months.He was away 2/3 days a week and worked from home the rest of the week. I do miss him but don't feel lonely, so try to look on it as the opportunity to be a bit more selfish - eat when I feel like it, not have to consider how to fit in with someone else's schedule etc. When we were in a similar position before my DD was home, and for 4 years we hosted other Alderney children who were at school in Guernsey, so I had to fit into the school schedule and couldn't always get to evening events due to child care responsibilities. Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed this!
> Now DH and I plan using free weekends in England to try to visit old friends and to visit DD more frequently rather than rely on her getting home to see us. But first we need to get his home over there sorted out - get the store cupboard organised, freezer full and probably redecorate. Curtains are needed there as well as at DD's so I think I may be making these.
> Sorry this has evolved into a book! It's v.early morning and I'm about to get up ready for dentist and airport in a few hours time.


All the best for what sounds like a new phase in your lives, hope all goes well at the dentist and on your flight!


----------



## marlarkmarge (Jan 18, 2016)

Once when we were locked out of the hospital due to union talks for 30d I created a long list of things I wanted done in the house and each day I crossed off one. It was such a pleasure, occupied the leisure time and completed housekeeping when I returned to work. Marlark


----------



## marlarkmarge (Jan 18, 2016)

Im stepping in because I may never get to the end as sciatica makesit impossible for me to sit or stand very long. A long travail of various assaults of my many health issues. I no longer go to any of the doctorss except once every 3 mo to thhe arthritis doctor. A nurse practitioner comes to the house once a mo to write my scripts and takes the place of all of the many doctors that they kept sending me to despite the fact that I have a no code in place and advance directive also. I take 14-20 drugs daily and still can only marginally manage standing and sitting for very brief periods. I have entered stage IV kidney disease, but will refuse dialysis if that becomes an issue. My muscle problems continue and respiratory problems intermittently too. I am in a knitting respite. It is lovely to acquaint myself with you all again. Will try to finish tomorrow. Marlark Marge.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marge, healing energy sent your way. Glad to see you post. Sorry your health is so compromised.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Still a few days to go- despite a present from one group a cake from another today and a cake coming Saturday for another one. All of them are only because it is a noughtie birthday- may have got a card from one.
> 
> Edit- Julie is right Sunday my time. But htis way I get the birthday wishes ahead of time instead of after whihc usually happens as my day is almost over by the time many of you catch up. And will be at my brothers for some of Saturday and Sunday with almost all my siblings staying overnight.


Have a wonderful 60th on Sunday!!!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Marge - good to see you on here and realize that you have so much going on. So sorry that you are in so much pain.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I don't know if visiting the lake is allowed but to be honest I wouldn't. To some I probably sound cold but i don't even visit my parents' graves except to take my brother there since he does want to visit the graves. I'm not cold and uncaring I just know they aren't really there but in heaven and I "talk" to them in prayer all the time. I just don't feel the need to go to the cemetary.
> 
> We have buried several of our pets on our property. How kind of the gentleman in Alderney to allow people a final resting place for their pets. Our vet(s) are wonderful.


You are not cold at all. I dont visit at the cemetery either at all. I agree with you.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Considering how sick he was for a while there and with the ongoing issues he has sounds like he is doing well which is a relief for all.


RE Julie's brother. Ditto


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> RE Julie's brother. Ditto


Thanks, Cathy!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Cathy what is happening for Serena's birthday? It doesn't seem long since Sarah was so sick having her and now she's about to turn 2


The two years has just flown by hasnt it? Not sure whats happening as unfortunately things have been very tense between DD and myself the last few days. Hopefully it will work out and we will be fine.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, maybe, you should change your name to Racer!


 :thumbup:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Marge, healing energy sent your way. Glad to see you post. Sorry your health is so compromised.


From me too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The two years has just flown by hasnt it? Not sure whats happening as unfortunately things have been very tense between DD and myself the last few days. Hopefully it will work out and we will be fine.


Hopefully things will ease up, Cathy, you don't want to be shut out.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

marlarkmarge said:


> They usually come in packs.Marlark


So good to see you back. We have missed you and were hoping you were okay.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

martina said:


> Happy Birthday Darowil. Whichever day it is!


Sunday- and all day your Sunday as I was born in London (but if Mum remembers the time rightly it was still the 17th here as well).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The two years has just flown by hasnt it? Not sure whats happening as unfortunately things have been very tense between DD and myself the last few days. Hopefully it will work out and we will be fine.


Oh no- I hope things can get sorted out and that you get to see Serena on Sunday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

marlarkmarge said:


> Im stepping in because I may never get to the end as sciatica makesit impossible for me to sit or stand very long. A long travail of various assaults of my many health issues. I no longer go to any of the doctorss except once every 3 mo to thhe arthritis doctor. A nurse practitioner comes to the house once a mo to write my scripts and takes the place of all of the many doctors that they kept sending me to despite the fact that I have a no code in place and advance directive also. I take 14-20 drugs daily and still can only marginally manage standing and sitting for very brief periods. I have entered stage IV kidney disease, but will refuse dialysis if that becomes an issue. My muscle problems continue and respiratory problems intermittently too. I am in a knitting respite. It is lovely to acquaint myself with you all again. Will try to finish tomorrow. Marlark Marge.


Good to see you here again- hope you can manage to keep up but we do understand that it is impossible much of the time.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> The two years has just flown by hasnt it? Not sure whats happening as unfortunately things have been very tense between DD and myself the last few days. Hopefully it will work out and we will be fine.


I'm hopeful too!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> Sunday- and all day your Sunday as I was born in London (but if Mum remembers the time rightly it was still the 17th here as well).


It looks like you registered at KP on your birthday. That was a birthday present for all of us. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Marlaark Marge, so nice to hear from you. I am sorry you have to suffer through so much. I know you spent a life of helping others, so it does truly seem a shame. Thinking of you and sending gentle hugs.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> The two years has just flown by hasnt it? Not sure whats happening as unfortunately things have been very tense between DD and myself the last few days. Hopefully it will work out and we will be fine.


So sorry to hear this. Hope things work out ok. The mother/daughter relationship can be quite complicated.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Julie, wonderful to hear that your brother is doing better. I do hope that his quality of life is much better and from what you have said, know that he makes the most of his good days.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

RookieRetiree said:


> Probably --- they're dragging out the assignment that's for sure.


Quite a compliment to your skills and experience.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Back from the vet's and saying goodbye to Leila. It was very peaceful for her.
> Vet technician will be making a paw print cast of her paw for us before she is cremated and her ashes will be sprinkled around the lake at the head vet's home.
> 
> Talked with DB and SIL this morning. Saw the surgeon and they have now said DB will have to have 5 by-pass procedures along with the valve replacement and have moved up the surgery to this next Monday. DB said he was scared and when I told him all you folks had him lifted in prayer he said to tell everyone thank you so much.
> ...


What a beautiful dog Leila was with such a gentle, loving face. So sorry for your loss Gwen.

Hoping all goes extremely well for your brother with so much needing to be done. They have become so good with these surgeries now and I pray he will have a wonderful and complete recovery.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

TNS said:


> Thanks, Margaret, I will! This 'new' job is just DH going full time on the job he was doing part time for the past 15 months.He was away 2/3 days a week and worked from home the rest of the week. I do miss him but don't feel lonely, so try to look on it as the opportunity to be a bit more selfish - eat when I feel like it, not have to consider how to fit in with someone else's schedule etc. When we were in a similar position before my DD was home, and for 4 years we hosted other Alderney children who were at school in Guernsey, so I had to fit into the school schedule and couldn't always get to evening events due to child care responsibilities. Don't get me wrong, I enjoyed this!
> Now DH and I plan using free weekends in England to try to visit old friends and to visit DD more frequently rather than rely on her getting home to see us. But first we need to get his home over there sorted out - get the store cupboard organised, freezer full and probably redecorate. Curtains are needed there as well as at DD's so I think I may be making these.
> Sorry this has evolved into a book! It's v.early morning and I'm about to get up ready for dentist and airport in a few hours time.


Sounds like a wonderful new phase and hope it will be great seeing friends and family in England on a more regular schedule now. Won't it be nice to have that tooth fixed. :thumbup:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Pacer, Matthew's horse drawing is so beautiful. I hope I will be here when the voting takes place. Do you know when that is?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

nicho said:


> Sonja, so sorry to hear your news. There are no words, just know that there are plenty of gentle hugs coming your way and prayers for comfort and strength for you and your family.
> 
> To all those with health issues and family members with health issues, prayers and healing good wishes being sent to you as well.
> 
> ...


Yes, it sure was wonderful to meet up with you. I hope all your visits to the FingerLakes area were wonderful. If I remember correctly you were going to or have gone in the past to Watkins Glen and surrounding areas. If we had known your husband was with you, he could have joined us, although I'm sure he enjoyed exploring more than sitting around with a bunch of knitters. :XD: :XD: :XD: He gets extra pints for bringing you to meet us. If you post pictures could you PM me as I might be away and would like to go in and find them when I return.

Hope all goes well with getting your back fixed. It would be wonderful to be out of pain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Julie, wonderful to hear that your brother is doing better. I do hope that his quality of life is much better and from what you have said, know that he makes the most of his good days.


Only marginally, Daralene- this last month he has been unable to partake of any of his usual activities, until he gets the medicine regime under control.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> Well, it's 11:45 and I have finally caught up again. I didn't comment much, but please know you are all in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Today was a beautiful sun shiney day. We got a few errands run after I got home from hair cut and shopping. While out, I got a phone call I did not want, but sort of have been expecting. DB called. Mom has pretty much quit eating, and drinks very little also. Sometimes they can get a small Boost drink into her, but not often. Hospice nurse says maybe a couple of months. When I saw her the other day, she knew I was her daughter, and told me she loves me. I told her, she is my mommy, and I love her, too. Made me happy. I just can't imagine what my DB is feeling. It is so hard on him and his family to take care of her, but it is what he wants to do, and DSIL is backing him 100%.
> 
> Sonja, I am wrapping my arms around you and hugging you tight.


Tami, thinking of you as you go through this special and sacred time with your mother. I know you will treasure the moments you have had and have now. Not an easy time in any way but loving her is the gift you have for her. Big Hugs.

Sonja, I agree with Tami. Thinking of you so often. Hugs across the miles. Soon those miles will be less for a short time.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> It looks like you registered at KP on your birthday. That was a birthday present for all of us. :thumbup: :thumbup:


It was probably the day after as most of your 17th is my 18th. But yes same date. So my 5th birthday is coming up as well. Maybe I could use that as my age instead. Even better than shoe size.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Only marginally, Daralene- this last month he has been unable to partake of any of his usual activities, until he gets the medicine regime under control.


Sorry to hear that Julie. Hoping his medicine regime gets under control soon. Not an easy time for him or any of you.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> It was probably the day after as most of your 17th is my 18th. But yes same date. So my 5th birthday is coming up as well. Maybe I could use that as my age instead. Even better than shoe size.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: I love your thinking. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I might suggest to David that I am now 5- after all he has just told me I only one day of having my mind. . :-D :-D :-D Told him I'm sure he would love having a mindless wife

Got a big grin when asked him whether he would prefer a 5 year old wife or a mindless wife. As I asked the question I realised a 5 year old wife didn't sound too good!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Cathy,

I hope your mother-daughter situation inproves so that you can celebrate Serena's birthday. That time has flown by!


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

Marge,

It is good to hear from you again. I am sorry that your health problems prevent you from joining us too often. I hope you will do so when you feel up to it.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Quite a compliment to your skills and experience.


I think it's more a lack of my particular skill set in benefits --- they don't have anyone who has ever worked in benefits and it's a very specific knowledge base so there is quite a void that needs filling.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> it this where the blarney stone is - did i spell that right? --- sam


Yes Sam it is, but we decided not to visit Blarney Castle this time, and, as anyone who knows me would tell you, I don't need any more encouragement to talk! :lol:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, I'm glad they scheduled Bobs surgery quickly, less time for him to worry.
> 
> Sam, hope you get feeling better soon, sinus trouble is so painful.
> 
> ...


Hope it all goes well.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

marlarkmarge said:


> Im stepping in because I may never get to the end as sciatica makesit impossible for me to sit or stand very long. A long travail of various assaults of my many health issues. I no longer go to any of the doctorss except once every 3 mo to thhe arthritis doctor. A nurse practitioner comes to the house once a mo to write my scripts and takes the place of all of the many doctors that they kept sending me to despite the fact that I have a no code in place and advance directive also. I take 14-20 drugs daily and still can only marginally manage standing and sitting for very brief periods. I have entered stage IV kidney disease, but will refuse dialysis if that becomes an issue. My muscle problems continue and respiratory problems intermittently too. I am in a knitting respite. It is lovely to acquaint myself with you all again. Will try to finish tomorrow. Marlark Marge.


Sorry that your health is worse Marge, but nice to have you back with us.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gwen, sending Prayers for Bob's successful surgery on Monday.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

The weather has been kind to us again today and I actually was walking about with just a cardigan....that conjures up a horrible sight, but you know I mean as opposed to a coat too! We went on a walking tour of Kinsale this morning with a very knowledgeable guide called Barry and out of 26 people on the walk at least 20 were Americans! Ireland seems to be full of Americans and French just now. Tomorrow we leave Kinsale and head back to Cork, then on Sunday to Dublin, then home on Monday. We're hoping to find some traditional music tonight in one of the many bars.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Pacer, Matthew's horse drawing is so beautiful. I hope I will be here when the voting takes place. Do you know when that is?


May 12th and May 13th is voting.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorry to hear that Julie. Hoping his medicine regime gets under control soon. Not an easy time for him or any of you.


Thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> May 12th and May 13th is voting.


I was unable to get the website(?) to play ball last time.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to hear from you marlock - sending you tons of healing energy to help sooth your many aches and pains. hopeing you can find some relief so you can start knitting again. --- sam



marlarkmarge said:


> Im stepping in because I may never get to the end as sciatica makesit impossible for me to sit or stand very long. A long travail of various assaults of my many health issues. I no longer go to any of the doctorss except once every 3 mo to thhe arthritis doctor. A nurse practitioner comes to the house once a mo to write my scripts and takes the place of all of the many doctors that they kept sending me to despite the fact that I have a no code in place and advance directive also. I take 14-20 drugs daily and still can only marginally manage standing and sitting for very brief periods. I have entered stage IV kidney disease, but will refuse dialysis if that becomes an issue. My muscle problems continue and respiratory problems intermittently too. I am in a knitting respite. It is lovely to acquaint myself with you all again. Will try to finish tomorrow. Marlark Marge.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

so sorry about this cathy - for all you have done i think she should be grateful. time se grows up. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> The two years has just flown by hasnt it? Not sure whats happening as unfortunately things have been very tense between DD and myself the last few days. Hopefully it will work out and we will be fine.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

have you ever kissed the blarney stone? --- sam



KateB said:


> Yes Sam it is, but we decided not to visit Blarney Castle this time, and, as anyone who knows me would tell you, I don't need any more encouragement to talk! :lol:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a lovely street - a book store - i would be visiting there - love the outdoor seating - very few places here have outdoor seating. i love eating outside. what a great trip you are having. --- sam



KateB said:


> The weather has been kind to us again today and I actually was walking about with just a cardigan....that conjures up a horrible sight, but you know I mean as opposed to a coat too! We went on a walking tour of Kinsale this morning with a very knowledgeable guide called Barry and out of 26 people on the walk at least 20 were Americans! Ireland seems to be full of Americans and French just now. Tomorrow we leave Kinsale and head back to Cork, then on Sunday to Dublin, then home on Monday. We're hoping to find some traditional music tonight in one of the many bars.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

15 April '16

today is DNA Day. Although DNA Day was made into an official observance by the U.S. Congress, it is the NGHRI (National Human Genome Research Institute) who seem to organise events and speakers to go into halls and speak to both students and the general public who wish to find out more about DNA. The day commemorates the 50 year anniversary of James Watson and Francis Cricks discovery (and published article) of the Double Helix, as well as the completion of the Genome Project which took 13 years to complete.

The Human Genome Project was completed in April 2003 and this day is to honour that, as well as the discovery of the Double Helix.

today is Take A Guess Day. Theres no prize for guessing what were celebrating today! As your intuition might just have told you, its Take A Wild Guess Day  which does exactly what it says on the tin. The aim is to turn the spotlight on hunches, brilliant leaps of deduction and outright guesswork.

Creator of the day Jim Barber made a lucky guess that it would be a hit  and he proved to be right, as many people have joined in celebrating the occasion. He decided the day should coincide with National Tax Day in the US, when information filed has to be exact. It makes a refreshing change from adding up rows of figures to give your imagination free rein.

A good way to mark the day is to make a fun bet with a friend, or guess the answer for a competition. Do you feel lucky? Then maybe you will be!

today is Microvolunteering Day. For anyone who might be feeling the urge to do something worthwhile or an itch to give back to the community, but who just cant quite seem to get around to starting, then Microvolunteering Day could be the answer.

Microvolunteering is a simple concept  individuals take convenient, bite-sized actions, often from home, in support of a good cause. This can be anything from writing a letter to an elderly hospital patient or tagging internet photos to help the visually impaired. Microvolunteering Day aims to raise awareness of this kind of short, easy, active citizenship and encourage people to get on and get involved.

So, why not use Microvolunteering Day to finally be that change you want to see, find a project you can support, and help make the world a better place  all from the comfort of your couch. Now thats something worth volunteering for.

today is Day Of Silence Day. Bullying in schools does not need to be tolerated and the Day of Silence was established in 1996 to highlight the impact of this on Lesbian, Gay, Bisexual and Transgender (LGBT) students.

This annual event is for school, college and university students to go against their natural instincts to be noisy and take a vow of silence for the day. It is a serious issue though, with its aim being to bring attention to the silencing effect of bullying and harassment on LGBT students. Hopefully this will assist in bringing it a stop to it to create safer places of education for them to study.

Those looking to get involved can visit the Day of Silence website for ideas about organizing an event in their school or college. They should remember to discuss this with teachers ahead of time to get agreement to the silence commencing.

What was the name of the ship that rescued the survivors of the Titanic?

HMS Endeavor
RMS Carpathia
The Olympia
U.S.S. Constitution

Two dogs were among the Titanic survivors.

April 15
1990 - Emma Watson
1982 - Seth Rogen
(1452-1519) - Leonardo da Vinci

April 15, 1912
The British luxury liner Titanic sank in the North Atlantic off Newfoundland, less than three hours after striking an iceberg.

Answer: RMS Carpathia was a Cunard Line transatlantic passenger steamship and became famous for rescuing the survivors of rival White Star Line's RMS Titanic after it struck an iceberg and sank with a loss of 1,512 lives on April 15, 1912. Carpathia braved dangerous ice fields and diverted all steam power to her engines in her attempt to aid the ship, but sadly arrived two hours after Titanic had sunk; nevertheless, she was able to rescue 705 survivors from the ship's lifeboats. Carpathia herself met her fate in the Atlantic on July 17, 1918 during the First World War after being torpedoed by the German submarine U-55 off the Irish coast. Five of her crew lost their lives in the sinking.

4 Trivia Questions about the Sinking of the Titanic

April 15, 2016

On April 15th, 1912, the Titanic sank. Over a hundred years later, it's a story we still can't forget. See how much you know about one of the most famous tragedies in nautical history...

One of the Survivors of the Titanic Was Starlet Dorothy Gibson. What Did She Do As Soon As She Got Home?

The Titanic struck an iceberg late in the night of the 14th, before sinking on this date in 1912. They say you're supposed to wait a bit after a tragedy before you make a movie about it. But apparently no one told that to Dorothy Gibson, a silent film star who survived the sinking of the Titanic, got home and immediately made a movie about it. Within five days of returning, she started filming, even wearing the clothes she wore aboard the ship. Some saw it as commercialization of a tragedy, and it apparently did a number on Gibson. Film's highest paid silver screen star, Gibson immediately retired after the film came out, and led a strained life until she died at age 56 due to a cardiac arrest.

The film itself was destroyed in a fire and hasn't been seen since.

What Did the SS Californian and the Samson Have in Common?

When the Titanic went down, distress calls went out that were eventually answered by the Carpathia, who rescued the ship's survivors. But the Carpathia wasn't the closest ship, and if one of the nearer ones had answered the call, a lot more people would have likely survived. The two closest ships are believed to be The Samson and SS Californian (with some disputing whether or not the Samson was there). Why didn't they respond to the sinking ships' distress signals? Well, that's a matter of some debate. Official British and American inquiries found that the Californian's captain, Stanley Lord, slept through the distress signals, even as members of the Titanic set off rockets. But Captain Lord insisted he was innocent until the day he died. And plenty out there believe him, saying the British government and the company in charge of the Titanic were looking for a bad guy to draw people's focus in this disaster. As for the Samson, we're not so sure about that one either. But one prevailing theory was that the ship's crew was engaged in illegal seal hunting and didn't want to get caught.

What Did the Employers of the Titanic Orchestra Send Out after the Band Members Died?

We all know the famous story of the band that played on as the Titanic went down. Three of the eight band member's bodies were recovered, one of whom was John Hume Law, who was on his way home with plans for marrying his pregnant fiancée.

Apparently, his employer (C.W. and F.N. Black) was unmoved by the tragedy. After all, they had just taken a hit to their bottom line. They were out a few uniforms. In a recent biography of Law, his father revealed that two weeks after the tragedy, he received a bill for his son's outfit from the firm.

He refused to pay it.

When David Blair Was Taken off the Titanic's Crew, He Forgot to Give His Replacement a Key. What Was the Consequence of the Crew Not Having That Key?

David Blair was all set to be second officer aboard the Titanic, but he was replaced a few days before the ship departed. Once removed from the ship, he was supposed to give the key to the ship's safe to his replacement, Henry Wilde. But he forgot. That safe was where the ship's binoculars were stored. Which meant that the ship's lookouts could only watch for things like icebergs using the naked eye. Fred Fleet, one of those lookouts who survived the crash, later testified that if he had the binoculars, he would have seen the iceberg sooner. When asked how much sooner, he answered, "Enough to get out of the way."

We don't know for sure if a set of binoculars would have saved the Titanic, but it's one more tragic element to an already tragic story.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> The two years has just flown by hasnt it? Not sure whats happening as unfortunately things have been very tense between DD and myself the last few days. Hopefully it will work out and we will be fine.


Hope everything sorts its self out between you and your daughter Cathy and you all have a nice time celebrating Serena s birthday


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> The weather has been kind to us again today and I actually was walking about with just a cardigan....that conjures up a horrible sight, but you know I mean as opposed to a coat too! We went on a walking tour of Kinsale this morning with a very knowledgeable guide called Barry and out of 26 people on the walk at least 20 were Americans! Ireland seems to be full of Americans and French just now. Tomorrow we leave Kinsale and head back to Cork, then on Sunday to Dublin, then home on Monday. We're hoping to find some traditional music tonight in one of the many bars.


Beautiful pictures Kate love the little colourful street


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

KateB said:


> The weather has been kind to us again today and I actually was walking about with just a cardigan....that conjures up a horrible sight, but you know I mean as opposed to a coat too! We went on a walking tour of Kinsale this morning with a very knowledgeable guide called Barry and out of 26 people on the walk at least 20 were Americans! Ireland seems to be full of Americans and French just now. Tomorrow we leave Kinsale and head back to Cork, then on Sunday to Dublin, then home on Monday. We're hoping to find some traditional music tonight in one of the many bars.


 :XD: :XD: :XD: :XD: 
What wonderful colorful buildings, bringing back many memories. At least when I was there Bill was the only American as I'm Canadian, and our traveling partners were German. Hope you get some great music. We loved the atmosphere where we heard the music. Just a wonderful time.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> what a lovely street - a book store - i would be visiting there - love the outdoor seating - very few places here have outdoor seating. i love eating outside. what a great trip you are having. --- sam


I agree with you Sam. I love the outdoor seating too. I remember when I lived in Europe having coffee outside with my coat on. Not sure I would do that here, but it did seem so natural there.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

The information about the Titanic is so interesting Sam. Tragedies within tragedies.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> The two years has just flown by hasnt it? Not sure whats happening as unfortunately things have been very tense between DD and myself the last few days. Hopefully it will work out and we will be fine.


Sorry to hear this Cathy. I hope things improve and you can celebrate Serena's birthday together.


----------



## angelam (May 7, 2012)

KateB said:


> The weather has been kind to us again today and I actually was walking about with just a cardigan....that conjures up a horrible sight, but you know I mean as opposed to a coat too! We went on a walking tour of Kinsale this morning with a very knowledgeable guide called Barry and out of 26 people on the walk at least 20 were Americans! Ireland seems to be full of Americans and French just now. Tomorrow we leave Kinsale and head back to Cork, then on Sunday to Dublin, then home on Monday. We're hoping to find some traditional music tonight in one of the many bars.


More lovely pictures Kate, looks like you're having a great holiday. A trip to the south of Ireland is definitely on my bucket list. A weekend in Dublin many years ago is my only time there.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

a few minutes early - meet me here --- sam

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-398872-1.html#8968573


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Joyce I appreciate your words.

I believe the thoughts you expressed about the back surgery go to Nicho.



flyty1n said:


> Kind thoughts and prayers for comfort Gwen, and hoping you know how wonderful a "mother" you were to dear Leila. She will thank you in person in the next life.
> Prayers for all in sorrow and suffering. I am hoping that the back surgery will be a miracle for you as it is for most of those having back surgery in our surgery center.
> Rainy off and on all day with thick clouds over the mountains. Front crab apple is beautifully pink against the dark sky.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Good idea Desert Joy! Maybe even Speed Racer!



sassafras123 said:


> Pacer, maybe, you should change your name to Racer!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto Marge. Will be keeping you in my prayers.


sassafras123 said:


> Marge, healing energy sent your way. Glad to see you post. Sorry your health is so compromised.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Leila was a mixed breed; labrador retriever x chow. She always looked like she was smiling. 


Cashmeregma said:


> What a beautiful dog Leila was with such a gentle, loving face. So sorry for your loss Gwen.
> 
> Hoping all goes extremely well for your brother with so much needing to be done. They have become so good with these surgeries now and I pray he will have a wonderful and complete recovery.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

KateB said:


> The weather has been kind to us again today and I actually was walking about with just a cardigan....that conjures up a horrible sight, but you know I mean as opposed to a coat too! We went on a walking tour of Kinsale this morning with a very knowledgeable guide called Barry and out of 26 people on the walk at least 20 were Americans! Ireland seems to be full of Americans and French just now. Tomorrow we leave Kinsale and head back to Cork, then on Sunday to Dublin, then home on Monday. We're hoping to find some traditional music tonight in one of the many bars.


My former boss who lives in South Carolina now shared a photo on Facebook yesterday of himself and his wife in a plane headed for Ireland - so Mike & Martha may have been in the group with you.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> The weather has been kind to us again today and I actually was walking about with just a cardigan....that conjures up a horrible sight, but you know I mean as opposed to a coat too! We went on a walking tour of Kinsale this morning with a very knowledgeable guide called Barry and out of 26 people on the walk at least 20 were Americans! Ireland seems to be full of Americans and French just now. Tomorrow we leave Kinsale and head back to Cork, then on Sunday to Dublin, then home on Monday. We're hoping to find some traditional music tonight in one of the many bars.


I love the colourful buildings.I'm glad you had a little more than a cardigan on- we would have missed you if you ended up with a prolonged stay in Ireland.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> Marlaark Marge, so nice to hear from you. I am sorry you have to suffer through so much. I know you spent a life of helping others, so it does truly seem a shame. Thinking of you and sending gentle hugs.


The same from me. You are in my prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a lovely street - a book store - i would be visiting there - love the outdoor seating - very few places here have outdoor seating. i love eating outside. what a great trip you are having. --- sam


We have a lot of outdoor eating places- in fact I just had a cheese, ham and tomato toastie with a coffee at MacDonalds and sat outside- in just a t-shirt so wearing even less than you Kate! But outdoors is common. Some of these areas can still smoke at so often don't use them. But tightening up on this so soon all eating areas will be smoke free, In fact I just looked it up from 1 July this year. So I will start using them more often (maybe not as soon as the legislation changes as it will be winter and so cold by our standards.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> so sorry about this cathy - for all you have done i think she should be grateful. time se grows up. --- sam


Yeah you would think so.... we will celebrate Serena's birthday as a family but DD knows I am still not happy with how she has been with me.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yeah you would think so.... we will celebrate Serena's birthday as a family but DD knows I am still not happy with how she has been with me.


Glad you will have a get together.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Glad you will have a get together.


Me too Julie, I know Serena will make it a good time.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Me too Julie, I know Serena will make it a good time.


I do hope your DD will rise to the occasion and put whatever it is behind her. Is Serena's day the 17th?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I do hope your DD will rise to the occasion and put whatever it is behind her. Is Serena's day the 17th?


Yes Sunday (tomorrow) 17th, same as Margaret.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yes Sunday (tomorrow) 17th, same as Margaret.


 :thumbup:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Hello, everyone! I have been away far too long, but I'm going to try to at least check in every week. I had a wonderful time at the KAP and can't wait to see any posted pictures. I am doing well and enjoying my traveling. The main thing in my life right now is helping plan my DD's wedding. She's had me knitting some doilies for the reception and boot cuffs for the bridesmaids. I have some other projects to do as well. She has started back to work, so I think I'll get more done as she won't be able to call me as much! I hope to gradually catch up on what's been happening with all of you. I have missed being on the TP! It will be good to reconnect with everyone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Hello, everyone! I have been away far too long, but I'm going to try to at least check in every week. I had a wonderful time at the KAP and can't wait to see any posted pictures. I am doing well and enjoying my traveling. The main thing in my life right now is helping plan my DD's wedding. She's had me knitting some doilies for the reception and boot cuffs for the bridesmaids. I have some other projects to do as well. She has started back to work, so I think I'll get more done as she won't be able to call me as much! I hope to gradually catch up on what's been happening with all of you. I have missed being on the TP! It will be good to reconnect with everyone.


Time with other KTPers is a good motivation to keep visiting especially when it combines with a bit More time. Good to see you here again.


----------

